# August Testers - Over 35



## Junebug_CJ

In a bid to help out Wendyk07, I'll start the August Testers thread while she manages the July one!

Results for July so far: (Calculated using 43 results and 57 testers)

BFP's - 21%
Witch - 79%

(Calculated using full table including those with no results)
BFP'S - 16%
Witch - 60%
unknown - 24%

Join us in our quest for an August :bfp:!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone :hugs:

*01/8/11 *
- Zozarini

*02/8/11 *
- LillyLove :witch:

*03/8/11 *
- hockey24 :witch:

*04/8/11 *
- Mbababy :bfp:
- Jodes2011 :witch:
- BridieChild
- 37Hopeful :witch:

*05/8/11 *

*06/8/11* 
- sumatwsimit :witch:

*07/8/11 *
- Jennjenn :bfp:
- mrshanna :witch:
- Star19762011 :bfp:
- AliGirl :bfp:

*08/8/11 *
- Conina :witch:
- Jax41 :witch:
- BlueHadeda :witch:
- mellieb
- canuckgirl :witch:
- Mon_n_john :witch:
- BabyDreamz

*09/8/11 *

*10/8/11 *
- vittori :witch:
- Quisty
- Rashaa :witch:

*11/8/11 *
- CeeDee :bfp:
- wana b a mom :witch:

*12/8/11 *
- googly :witch:
- Geminus

*13/8/11 *
- SweetPickles :witch:
- queenieplum :witch:

*14/8/11 *
- TessieTwo :witch:
- sadie :witch:
- Nolly :witch:
- hollyhopeful2
- amommy :witch:
- Eleonora :bfp:

*15/8/11 *
- Sus09 :witch:
- velo
- Salimar :witch:

*16/8/11 *
- bradsbeb :witch:

*17/8/11 *

*18/8/11 *
- LancyLass :witch:

*19/8/11 *

*20/8/11 *
- Bubba3
- LLbean :witch:
- RNTTC2011 :witch:

*21/8/11 *
- Junebug_CJ :bfp:

*22/8/11 *
- Watson101 :witch:
- onmymind17 :witch:

*23/8/11 *

*24/8/11 *
- Saz100 :witch:

*25/8/11 *
- Eve36
- crystal443 :witch:
- Desperado167 :witch:
- babyforus :bfp:
- Milty :witch:

*26/8/11 *
- froliky2011 :witch:
- happymamma :bfp:
- sarasparra :bfp:

*27/8/11 *

*28/8/11 *

*29/8/11 *

*30/8/11 *
- hockey24

*31/8/11 *
- Jodes2011 :witch:
- SweetPickles :witch:
- sumatwsimit :witch:
- StarSign
- Skweek35 :witch:
- bradandjane


----------



## sumatwsimit

ok. im ready for round three!!! junebug, can you put me down for 6th august please. af is due that day and this cycle im promising myself to wait until then to test :^o

best of luck august tester!!! :hi:


----------



## cebethel

I'm in! Can you pleaseeee put me down for the 13th? :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Thanks Junebug will give you my August date as soon as AF arrives. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

List updated. GL and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug could you change me to 5 August? 

AF is due 1st or 3rd (dependant on FF or other sites) but DH & I have agreed to wait till 5 before testing :)


----------



## SweetPickles

Yay! August!

Please put me in? I will test 8/13 (AF due 8/12)

Thanks!


----------



## Mbababy

Thanks Junebug! Would you mind changing me from 8/2 to 8/4? I am joining the others who are trying not to test early....(trying being the operative word). 

Thanks again for maintaing the list, and best of luck to all of the August testers!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK my system will be to press "Thanks" on the messages that have been read and updated. If by chance you don't see that I've thanked you, I missed your message so just re-quote it later and I'll catch it!
:hugs:


----------



## googly

Time to sign up for August! On to cycle #5... Hi ladies!

Junebug - thanks for managing the thread! - can you put me up forrr, lets say: 12th August (bit of a stab in the dark - irregular cycles)

Here's hoping to a successful month all round!! FX FX FX


----------



## Indigo77

Will give u my date once I ovulate....

Thanks for doing this.....:hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

I'm in! I plan on testing on my 35th birthday 8/11/11!!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

CeeDee said:


> I'm in! I plan on testing on my 35th birthday 8/11/11!!:happydance:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Our August testing calendar is filling in nicely, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

googly said:


> Time to sign up for August! On to cycle #5... Hi ladies!
> 
> Junebug - thanks for managing the thread! - can you put me up forrr, lets say: 12th August (bit of a stab in the dark - irregular cycles)
> 
> Here's hoping to a successful month all round!! FX FX FX

good choice of words for this thread 'a stab in the dark'...even though you didnt mean that :haha: best of luck!


----------



## vittori

Ohhh may I join please? :flower:

I will test on Aug 10. Actually, I have only tested ONCE in my whole 30+ cycles. Usually I'm too scared to see a BFN..so I'll just wait for AF to show up. But somehow participating in a thread like this is exciting :D

Thank you *Junebug_CJ* for maintaining the thread :hugs:


Here's hoping for a BFP for everybody :bfp: :bfp::bfp:


----------



## Conina

Hi Junebug - can you put me down for the 8th please? Fx for all of us!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello ladies thanks Junebug for doing this xx can you put me down for 4th August although i'm not ttc this month i won't be avoiding it. Hubby away all of next week when i ovulate so my chances are quite slim anyway. x


----------



## hockey24

Can you put me down for August 3rd? That the day before my 39th birthday and I am hoping for :bfp: birthday present!! 

Good luck testers!! 

:dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bump! 
Don't want ladies missing out who would like to participate :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Ladies :hi: Hi Junebug :hi:

I'm going to be on holiday when AF is (NOT!!!!) due 08/08 so not sure whether to join the testers as I won't be able to get online with my announcement!!! Mind if I stalk you all though as much as I can???:winkwink:

Thanks xXx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi: Hi Junebug :hi:
> 
> I'm going to be on holiday when AF is (NOT!!!!) due 08/08 so not sure whether to join the testers as I won't be able to get online with my announcement!!! Mind if I stalk you all though as much as I can???:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks xXx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I think you should be out on the list and just update when back :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

i have a good feeling for the August testers :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm I'm not sure if I'll be an August tester or not, depends on when I O as it might well be before my OH gets home next week.

Let's provisionally say I'm on a break this month, I'm going to kick arse at the gym and do some wine drinking, eat raw seafood, all that good stuff.

Unless I have :sex:with someone else next week, or donor sperm????:confused:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck to all and lots of :dust:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Unless I have :sex:with someone else next week, or donor sperm????:confused:

Now there's a tempting thought!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Eve36

Hiya 

Can you add me to the August testers please? Around the 25th? I've already posted in the July thread that this month is out. Moving house, OH away, stressful job interviews have all meant little or no :sex:at the right times so it's onwards to August testing for me too.

Good luck everyone - August is going to be lucky :bfp:month I just know it! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi: Hi Junebug :hi:
> 
> I'm going to be on holiday when AF is (NOT!!!!) due 08/08 so not sure whether to join the testers as I won't be able to get online with my announcement!!! Mind if I stalk you all though as much as I can???:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks xXx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Jax you're on the list and you'll update us as SOON as you're back!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug - thanks for keeping track! I'm scheduled to start AF on August 8th, so I will test August 7th.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Everyone up until this point is added onto list! :dust: to all! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hmm I'm not sure if I'll be an August tester or not, depends on when I O as it might well be before my OH gets home next week.
> 
> Let's provisionally say I'm on a break this month, I'm going to kick arse at the gym and do some wine drinking, eat raw seafood, all that good stuff.
> 
> Unless I have :sex:with someone else next week, or donor sperm????:confused:

haha brilliant!!!


----------



## mrshanna

Hi everyone! I will be testing August 7th as well if AF hasnt arrived early again like this past cycle! :cry:I will be on vacation in Canada until the 13th, but I will update as soon as i get back in the States!:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Hi junebug, would you mind putting me down for august 15th? Its my first cycle here at bnb and:happydance: i am up for it!!!!


----------



## mrshanna

By the way Junebug Congrats on your weight loss!!! Thats a fantastic job!:happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

mrshanna said:


> By the way Junebug Congrats on your weight loss!!! Thats a fantastic job!:happydance:

Thanks, it's been tough but rewarding.
You're doing great yourself!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

I will hopefully get some answers today at the EPAU so I have ordered more opks and am getting right back on the ttc bus. I wil be testing on my birthday so i am hoping the witch gives me the biggest pressie of all and stays the hell away.
Can you please put me down for the 24th. Thanks Hun.
X


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello! :)

I'm out for July, so could I be added for testing on the 14th August please? I am trying the :sex: every other day approach this month, so hopefully this will work - and maybe so legs up against the wall action as well! 

:dust: to all you lovely ladies
Tess
xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello ladies well i've decided to continue onto this thread now instead of July's. Well Junebug i've just found my LH surge (got a smiley) and i'm early (day12 normally get a smiley on day 14). Now whether it has something to do with the EPO or Soy i have no idea but it's a :thumbup: from me. I assume i will ovulate on Thursday as i normally get 2 day positives and my last EWCM a couple of days after my 1st positive OPK. I will keep track as you never know?! I got my first EWCM late last night and a negative OPK with the digital. With hubby being away and no :sex: my chances are pretty slim but i've enough :spermy: to last me till thursday (i hope) and i've been using the pre-seed to make sure it's a comfortable environment. How are you getting on? :hugs::kiss:

They really should have a like button, so i've been using the thanks button if i like something!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes are you using the turkey baster method? :rofl: Told DH this is what we're going to do when he goes away to school, he wasn't overly impressed! If so, how are you storing :spermy:? Good luck!!! :dust:

Resisting the urge to POAS today. I promised myself I wouldn't until Saturday. Hmph :sulk:


----------



## Jax41

Hi! :hi:

Junebug I'm so proud of you holding out to the weekend to test! Just make sure you don't listen to Dmom otherwise you'll give in!!!

Jodes try not to get too stressed if you don't get to BD enough it only takes one :spermy: so you never know! Got everything Xed for you this cycle.

Hi Tessietwo! I'm so sorry AF got you, I know exactly how you feel hun as I was full of PMA for last cycle too for it all to be dashed when she pitched up. You'll be okay though, dust yourself down and then get going again, we're all here for you :hugs:

Welcome Sus09!!:flower:

AFM - CD9, due to Ov on Monday so we're going to get a wiggle on this weekend :bunny::bunny::bunny:!!! This is my last cycle before I go back to the Dr (appt on 27th July) for some h.e.l.p so am hoping and praying that it's my lucky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; please, please, please!!!

C'mon lets get dusted!!!!:kiss:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes2011 said:


> i have a good feeling for the August testers :flower:


I do too! I can feel my postive mental attitude starting to make a comeback... could be the minor hangover I had from last night easing up however...I had a glass or two :wine: 

I reckon August is going to be a bumper BFP month :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i have a good feeling for the August testers :flower:
> 
> 
> I do too! I can feel my postive mental attitude starting to make a comeback... could be the minor hangover I had from last night easing up however...I had a glass or two :wine:
> 
> I reckon August is going to be a bumper BFP month :happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup: to the wine and :thumbup: to the August BFP's!!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i have a good feeling for the August testers :flower:
> 
> 
> I do too! I can feel my postive mental attitude starting to make a comeback... could be the minor hangover I had from last night easing up however...I had a glass or two :wine:
> 
> I reckon August is going to be a bumper BFP month :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: to the wine and :thumbup: to the August BFP's!!!!Click to expand...


Lots and lots of :dust: for you Jax! August IS going to be our month!

xx


----------



## Conina

Loving the PMA ladies!! I'm kind of trying SMEP this month, obviously without letting on to DH, he's just jumped on every 48 hours!! Cd14 for me, hopefully O time this weekend.

Fx for us all!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes are you using the turkey baster method? :rofl: Told DH this is what we're going to do when he goes away to school, he wasn't overly impressed! If so, how are you storing :spermy:? Good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> Resisting the urge to POAS today. I promised myself I wouldn't until Saturday. Hmph :sulk:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:i've just read back what i've put and it does read i'm using something to store the little :spermy: but i'm not. I've just had a good run with the BDing and used pre-seed after. :hugs:

As for the HPT leave it as long as possible otherwise you'll be putting yourself through torture. :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Hi! :hi:
> 
> Junebug I'm so proud of you holding out to the weekend to test! Just make sure you don't listen to Dmom otherwise you'll give in!!!
> 
> Jodes try not to get too stressed if you don't get to BD enough it only takes one :spermy: so you never know! Got everything Xed for you this cycle.
> 
> Hi Tessietwo! I'm so sorry AF got you, I know exactly how you feel hun as I was full of PMA for last cycle too for it all to be dashed when she pitched up. You'll be okay though, dust yourself down and then get going again, we're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Sus09!!:flower:
> 
> AFM - CD9, due to Ov on Monday so we're going to get a wiggle on this weekend :bunny::bunny::bunny:!!! This is my last cycle before I go back to the Dr (appt on 27th July) for some h.e.l.p so am hoping and praying that it's my lucky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; please, please, please!!!
> 
> C'mon lets get dusted!!!!:kiss:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

thanks jax i know from previous experience i got pregnant from one batch :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i have a good feeling for the August testers :flower:
> 
> 
> I do too! I can feel my postive mental attitude starting to make a comeback... could be the minor hangover I had from last night easing up however...I had a glass or two :wine:
> 
> I reckon August is going to be a bumper BFP month :happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Jodes OK, so no turkey baster for you :rofl:

Jax so far so good, thought about POAS this morning but I knew it would be negative :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

good morning my gorgeous beautiful ladies :hugs: i have an update well as you know i always get 2 days of positives on Clearblue Digital but this month i only got a positive for one day (shock, horror haha) i did an OPK late last night and it was negative and negative this AM too i just wanted to be sure... I know i ovulated late last night as i got quite bad ovulation pains and on both sides :wacko: with EWCM and lots of it too! So something that i'm taking has made me ovulate sooner! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> good morning my gorgeous beautiful ladies :hugs: i have an update well as you know i always get 2 days of positives on Clearblue Digital but this month i only got a positive for one day (shock, horror haha) i did an OPK late last night and it was negative and negative this AM too i just wanted to be sure... I know i ovulated late last night as i got quite bad ovulation pains and on both sides :wacko: with EWCM and lots of it too! So something that i'm taking has made me ovulate sooner! :hugs:

Hi Jodes, it might have been the soy brought it on quicker, I know quite a few ladies have said it makes them O sooner. Did you introduce the soy and the EPO on the same month?


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey northstar no i tried soy last month too and i found my LH surge on day 14 and ovulated 2 days later. But since using EPO with the soy my LH surge was found on Day 12 and i ovulated on day 12 but really late on in the evening around 11ish. So my LH surge was short lived this cycle only lasting 24 hours probably not even that as i tested late last night and early this AM and it's negative again. I've had no EWCM today.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So did you :sex:? :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Are you referring to me Junebug? haha yeah over the phone with using a turkey baster.... luckily we had lots of :sex: on the Monday before he went and i ovulated the next day so i may have a good chance after all this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: yes I was referring to you!
:dust: hope it works!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BTW did you measure BBT? That's the only way to know exactly when you O, it is anytime between the day of the +OPK to 2 days later!


----------



## Jennjenn

Good afternoon ladies - just hanging out and lurking over in the July tester thread. I'm astounded by Wendy's blood results and I can hardly wait till Friday/Sat to see the next set of betas.

AFM - CD9, a lot of BD the last couple of nights...:blush: Just hope we can manage it cd12-14 when it really counts. My mom is keeping the girls Saturday night, so we'll have plenty of adult time :blush::blush:

For the past 2 days, I've had pains on my left side that come and go. I've never really noticed OV pains before but I was wondering how early they can start. No other signs of OV but I have BBT the past 4 mornings - :happydance:


----------



## googly

Jennjenn said:


> Good afternoon ladies - just hanging out and lurking over in the July tester thread. I'm astounded by Wendy's blood results and I can hardly wait till Friday/Sat to see the next set of betas.
> 
> AFM - CD9, a lot of BD the last couple of nights...:blush: Just hope we can manage it cd12-14 when it really counts. My mom is keeping the girls Saturday night, so we'll have plenty of adult time :blush::blush:
> 
> For the past 2 days, I've had pains on my left side that come and go. I've never really noticed OV pains before but I was wondering how early they can start. No other signs of OV but I have BBT the past 4 mornings - :happydance:

When do you usually OV Jenn?

I'm right behind you anyway, on CD8 today. I've just been planning out a strategic BD schedule for the next week :haha: terrible eh... OH would be horrified! But I'm determined to get it right this time. Problem I have is OV seems to be anywhere from CD15-20... gah...


----------



## Jennjenn

Googly - BTW - I love that name! My cycles are cd26, cd27 or cd28 and I can ovulate anywhere on cd12, cd13 or cd14.


----------



## mrshanna

Jennjenn thats how my cycles are now. Before my two rounds of Clomid they were 30 days, then on the Clomid they were 31 days...NOW they go from 28 to 26 to 28 to 25 etc...It sucks. I used to be like clockwork. I do know my luteal phase is always 14 days but that doesnt let me know when the eggie is gonna drop!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> BTW did you measure BBT? That's the only way to know exactly when you O, it is anytime between the day of the +OPK to 2 days later!

No i didn't :wacko: oh well at least i think i ovulated... i tend to have a pattern with ovulation but only this month was just shorter than normal. I just assumed with me having ovulation pain and EWCM and my LH surge i ovulated? :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

Jodes chances are you did! With four boys already, Im guessing your system works just fine!!! :)


----------



## BridieChild

Hi ladies, could you please list me for August 4th testing? I had crosshairs yesterday, and taken away today, but hoping I get them back soon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> BTW did you measure BBT? That's the only way to know exactly when you O, it is anytime between the day of the +OPK to 2 days later!
> 
> No i didn't :wacko: oh well at least i think i ovulated... i tend to have a pattern with ovulation but only this month was just shorter than normal. I just assumed with me having ovulation pain and EWCM and my LH surge i ovulated? :dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I have no doubt you did! I'm just worried that you didn't O when you think you did :hugs: Even from the timing of the pain it's not a guarantee to happen right there and then. From now on (if this is not your cycle), definitely continue :sex: until 2 days past your last + OPK!!! Just to make sure.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BridieChild said:


> Hi ladies, could you please list me for August 4th testing? I had crosshairs yesterday, and taken away today, but hoping I get them back soon!

Hi Bridie, nice to see you again!!! :wave:
Did you get AF this month?
I'll add you to August 4th :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> BTW did you measure BBT? That's the only way to know exactly when you O, it is anytime between the day of the +OPK to 2 days later!
> 
> No i didn't :wacko: oh well at least i think i ovulated... i tend to have a pattern with ovulation but only this month was just shorter than normal. I just assumed with me having ovulation pain and EWCM and my LH surge i ovulated? :dohh: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I have no doubt you did! I'm just worried that you didn't O when you think you did :hugs: Even from the timing of the pain it's not a guarantee to happen right there and then. From now on (if this is not your cycle), definitely continue :sex: until 2 days past your last + OPK!!! Just to make sure.Click to expand...

I certainly will lovely. Husband gets back this evening so i will be jumping on him straight away. I would always do this anyway but with him being away and not having a turkey baster to hand i couldn't have :sex: tues and weds :winkwink: just hope what was in there already has done the trick. I think i've ovulated by now as my CM became sticky from yesterday morning. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Maybe time for a dollar store turkey baster. I am seriously considering if I don't have my :bfp: before DH leaves for school in September. Will have to look into recommended storage options :haha:


----------



## mrshanna

Junebug_CJ said:


> :rofl: Maybe time for a dollar store turkey baster. I am seriously considering if I don't have my :bfp: before DH leaves for school in September. Will have to look into recommended storage options :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TessieTwo

Honestly, I'm so fired up with anger from that TTC thread that I am gagging to get my BFP in August just to spite that girl, then send her an PM along the lines of "stick THAT in your pipe and smoke it" 

PMA doesn't stand for positive mental attitude in this case, it's p*ssed off mental attitude! :grr:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TessieTwo said:


> Honestly, I'm so fired up with anger from that TTC thread that I am gagging to get my BFP in August just to spite that girl, then send her an PM along the lines of "stick THAT in your pipe and smoke it"
> 
> PMA doesn't stand for positive mental attitude in this case, it's p*ssed off mental attitude! :grr:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
We're all here for each other, over and beyond anything else, that's what counts my dear! I hear you, :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> :rofl: Maybe time for a dollar store turkey baster. I am seriously considering if I don't have my :bfp: before DH leaves for school in September. Will have to look into recommended storage options :haha:

Yeah it's the storing that will be a problem :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Honestly, I'm so fired up with anger from that TTC thread that I am gagging to get my BFP in August just to spite that girl, then send her an PM along the lines of "stick THAT in your pipe and smoke it"
> 
> PMA doesn't stand for positive mental attitude in this case, it's p*ssed off mental attitude! :grr:

i hear you loud and clear she really got me fired up too! With her having issues with this particular lady why did she decide to do a thread about it? I've just had go at another lady from the same thread who thinks we are :dohh: for putting the same thing over and over again. Whatever!!!!!!! haha!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

they will be closing all the TTC over 35's soon


----------



## Junebug_CJ

What????


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> they will be closing all the TTC over 35's soon

This is where the rumor started?:haha::haha::haha:

JODES!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Rumour dismissed, yay!!! LOVE Wobbles :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

We're the militant wing of the TTC forums! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

HARD-CORE :haha: I love how we look out for each other :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

Oh boy I missed something...and Im pretty sure Im glad I did!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

I had to go back and read the thread...I'm amazed at what some people will post...


----------



## Wendyk07

I've just read that thread, well half of it. I am fn seathing. If i post what i want to post i will get banned so i am going to bloody well pm instead. If shes out for a reaction watch this space. Arrrrrrghhhh!

Ageism should be up there with racism, bigotry etc

I need to stop reading through now coz i really am typing away like a OLD woman possessed here.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

mrshanna, 26 (or 27??) year-old posting about an older lady TTC'ing in the regular TTC forum. Needless to say, it elicited a response from everyone, both young and "older".


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> I've just read that thread, well half of it. I am fn seathing. If i post what i want to post i will get banned so i am going to bloody well pm instead. If shes out for a reaction watch this space. Arrrrrrghhhh!
> 
> Ageism should be up there with racism, bigotry etc
> 
> I need to stop reading through now coz i really am typing away like a OLD woman possessed here.

:hugs: Wendy, we were all pretty upset this morning...


----------



## Jennjenn

Okay so here's my dilemma. I will OV anytime btw cd12 and cd14 (Sat-Mon). Friday is cd11. If we start :sex: tomorrow how can I make sure we hit the next 4 nights? I know a crazy question, but sometimes we are just too tired to BD 4 nights in a row! :kiss: Or should I really only try for cd11 and cd13...

What are y'alls thought...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I would try for CD11, 12 and 13 if possible! If you don't on CD12, then for sure try on CD13 and 14!


----------



## mrshanna

First of all...Oh NO she didnt!!! Im not going to read it because I am incapable of not telling her to %@#* off. :)

@Jennjenn...my DH and I tried dtd every night for just one month and realized it was too much for us OLD PEOPLE!!! :) We do every other day, due to the fact that just about everything I have read says that every other day is sufficient for keeping enough sperm inside for conception!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Ok....this is driving me nuts. Which thread is all the drama on??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy, will PM.


----------



## Mbababy

Ok...thank you :)


----------



## Indigo77

Jenn...

We're the same way....
3 nights in a row is ok.....
the 4th night is forced, but we get it done....


----------



## Jennjenn

mrshanna said:


> First of all...Oh NO she didnt!!! Im not going to read it because I am incapable of not telling her to %@#* off. :)
> 
> @Jennjenn...my DH and I tried dtd every night for just one month and realized it was too much for us OLD PEOPLE!!! :) We do every other day, due to the fact that just about everything I have read says that every other day is sufficient for keeping enough sperm inside for conception!!!

Haha - being old is tough! Here is the funny thing - both DH and I have stopped drinking during this TTC journey. So on the off chance we each have a drink that night - we're both sound asleep at 9pm and there's no chance of anything happening :dohh:


----------



## Jennjenn

Indigo77 said:


> Jenn...
> 
> We're the same way....
> 3 nights in a row is ok.....
> the 4th night is forced, but we get it done....

We're so funny! That 4th night is like a punishment for us. We've used up all of our "routines" and it's like pulling teeth to get the deed done. Honestly I don't think we've ever made it 4 nights in a row - EVER!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: we have the same problem! I warned him if no :bfp: in July, we'll have to do the deed 4 nights in a row, all I got was a painful glare :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We did it 5 nights in a row when we conceived Z in 2009, seems we've aged a lot in 2 years :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

QUOTE]

it's like pulling teeth to get the deed done. [/QUOTE]


But as we all know it's easy for us OLDIES because we all have false teeth anyway....just pop them out on the side table and go for it! :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> We did it 5 nights in a row when we conceived Z in 2009, seems we've aged a lot in 2 years :haha:

That has to be an olympic record in TTC.:happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

TessieTwo said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> it's like pulling teeth to get the deed done.


But as we all know it's easy for us OLDIES because we all have false teeth anyway....just pop them out on the side table and go for it! :haha:[/QUOTE]

:jo:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I just peed in my depends!


----------



## Indigo77

Last cycle we did it 5 nights in a row....wouldn't even look at each other for a while after that.....:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jennjenn said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> it's like pulling teeth to get the deed done.
> 
> 
> But as we all know it's easy for us OLDIES because we all have false teeth anyway....just pop them out on the side table and go for it! :haha:Click to expand...

:jo:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I just peed in my depends![/QUOTE]


Ah, that's yet ANOTHER sign of the being old.....:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG Indigo, toooooo funny!!! I think after our 5 nights in a row Sept 2009, we didn't go anywhere near each other until I was in second trimester :blush:

:rofl: Tessie and Jenn, dentures and depends, yes that's us all right :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Indigo77 said:


> Last cycle we did it 5 nights in a row....wouldn't even look at each other for a while after that.....:haha:

Woohoo another Gold Medalist!

Junebug - I can understand that! Most of the time I feel like a bloated cow in the 2WW so I try to push it off until the last minute.


----------



## TessieTwo

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG Indigo, toooooo funny!!! I think after our 5 nights in a row Sept 2009, we didn't go anywhere near each other until I was in second trimester :blush:
> 
> :rofl: Tessie and Jenn, dentures and depends, yes that's us all right :haha:


That would make a brilliant T shirt slogan.... "Dentures and Depends"


----------



## NorthStar

Our first month TTC we did it 4 times in 2 DAYS!

I've since found out that it's not necessary to actually DTD that often, and it was a major fecking relief to hear that. 

Having said that because my OH works away half the time, we need to make the most of his 2 weeks off !


----------



## TessieTwo

TessieTwo said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> OMG Indigo, toooooo funny!!! I think after our 5 nights in a row Sept 2009, we didn't go anywhere near each other until I was in second trimester :blush:
> 
> :rofl: Tessie and Jenn, dentures and depends, yes that's us all right :haha:
> 
> 
> That would make a brilliant T shirt slogan.... "Dentures and Depends"Click to expand...


Or another one could be "Gummy Mummy".......


----------



## Indigo77

This is exactly how I expected it to happen.....:dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGalleryCache/chart136154-0.png?k=3269925;1311277220;1;be8a2940b1ccd2c0dec225ba8f2dad15


----------



## mrshanna

Im going to type something hysterical once I find my Reading Glasses so I can see the keyboard...now where did I leave them? Oh yes, right here next to my hearing aids!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

NorthStar said:


> Our first month TTC we did it 4 times in 2 DAYS!
> 
> I've since found out that it's not necessary to actually DTD that often, and it was a major fecking relief to hear that.
> 
> Having said that because my OH works away half the time, we need to make the most of his 2 weeks off !

Well I plan to use preseed this weekend since I have 1/2 a tube left. I'm hoping I can just remember to use it in time!


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> This is exactly how I expected it to happen.....:dohh:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGalleryCache/chart136154-0.png?k=3269925;1311277220;1;be8a2940b1ccd2c0dec225ba8f2dad15

As in you'd only have to do one actual shag to get pregnant?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't mind loads of shagging, I'd just prefer it to be on the weekend when I get a lie-in not at 3am on a Wendesday night/Thursday morning and not to rule cos my spreadsheet tells me it's time!


----------



## Indigo77

Yep, NS.....:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow that would be nice indeed!


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Indigo - what is the legs up the wall plan?

Am I the only one not getting any work done today? LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Jenn was thinking I didn't get much done today. I'm throwing in the towel and going home. The A/C is busted at work and it's 122'F outside (50'C).


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL Jenn was thinking I didn't get much done today. I'm throwing in the towel and going home. The A/C is busted at work and it's 122'F outside (50'C).

Holy Cow - how can it be that hot in Toronto? We're hitting over a 100 here in Dallas but it usually doesn't go over 105-107 when it is really bad. Are you sure you are not in Arizona?


----------



## Indigo77

Jennjenn said:


> Hey Indigo - what is the legs up the wall plan?
> 
> Am I the only one not getting any work done today? LOL

Oh man....it would take 3 threads to explain it all:haha:...but I only found 2....


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/651008-legs-up-wall-job.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/679598-legs-up-wall-plan.html


----------



## Jennjenn

OMG - I just finished reading the thread with all the boob talk and puppies. I was laughing so hard. 

So I'll have to give it a try but I usually go pee afterwards - yikes! I better start learning to hold it in!


----------



## Indigo77

Jennjenn said:


> OMG - I just finished reading the thread with all the boob talk and puppies. I was laughing so hard.
> 
> So I'll have to give it a try but I usually go pee afterwards - yikes! I better start learning to hold it in!

So do I....even if I tinkle beforehand....annoying.....

I'm always holding my pee with this ttc nonsense...
Holding it to temp...
Holding it to test...
Etc....

I probably have a UTI.....:dohh:.....that's why I'm not knocked up yet...:dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> LOL Jenn was thinking I didn't get much done today. I'm throwing in the towel and going home. The A/C is busted at work and it's 122'F outside (50'C).
> 
> Holy Cow - how can it be that hot in Toronto? We're hitting over a 100 here in Dallas but it usually doesn't go over 105-107 when it is really bad. Are you sure you are not in Arizona?Click to expand...

I am in Arizona, and right now the heat sucks ass :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's ridiculous. Warmest day EVER on record in Toronto. We were supposed to run 5km in prep for our race on Sunday. NOT! Especially if I'm pregnant. At this point, until I get :witch: I am assuming I am. The instructor finally sent a message stating that we will respect Environment Canada's extreme weather advisory and NOT run. Luckily Sunday it'll be under 100'F so we should be OK for the race :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and the whole leg up the wall thing: I tried it when we conceived Zoëlle but ended up with a rip-roaring urinary tract infection from not peeing right away and with our 5 night sex fest :haha: Will try to do without this time around!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh and the whole leg up the wall thing: I tried it when we conceived Zoëlle but ended up with a rip-roaring urinary tract infection from not peeing right away and with our 5 night sex fest :haha: Will try to do without this time around!

OMG ....I KNEW IT!....all this pee holding can't be good....:nope:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Oh and the whole leg up the wall thing: I tried it when we conceived Zoëlle but ended up with a rip-roaring urinary tract infection from not peeing right away and with our 5 night sex fest :haha: Will try to do without this time around!
> 
> OMG ....I KNEW IT!....all this pee holding can't be good....:nope:Click to expand...

Just wear depends! You can still put your legs up the wall and pee at the same time! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I've ran to the bathroom for a quick wee then come back to put my legs up the wall, I doubt I lost all the good stuff this time around but I'm hoping to prevent another one of those. There was blood and it was painful :-(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Ceb :haha: There's something so wrong with sitting in one's own pee for 30 minutes. Oh wait, that's what my baby does :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Oh and the whole leg up the wall thing: I tried it when we conceived Zoëlle but ended up with a rip-roaring urinary tract infection from not peeing right away and with our 5 night sex fest :haha: Will try to do without this time around!
> 
> OMG ....I KNEW IT!....all this pee holding can't be good....:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wear depends! You can still put your legs up the wall and pee at the same time! :haha:Click to expand...


Eva!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:eeeeeewl!!!


----------



## LillyLove

August 2nd!:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:eeeeeewl!!!

:tease: :haha:


----------



## cebethel

LillyLove said:


> August 2nd!:thumbup:

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome LillyLove you're added!


----------



## LillyLove

Thanks babes! I love you gals. Laughing so hard at the "Depends" crack!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LillyLove said:


> Thanks babes! I love you gals. Laughing so hard at the "Depends" crack!

Yup these ladies are a riot :haha: Helps a lot with the moral to have such wonderful partners in crime :winkwink:


----------



## cebethel

LillyLove said:


> Thanks babes! I love you gals. Laughing so hard at the "Depends" crack!

I blame the heat :haha:


----------



## LillyLove

BTW, CJ your daughter is gorgeous! What a doll!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LillyLove said:


> BTW, CJ your daughter is gorgeous! What a doll!

Thanks! She truly is, and she's a good baby too :cloud9:


----------



## LillyLove

Aww, so lucky! I can't wait to be a mama for the first time! No literally I can't wait anymore!:haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Junebug, can you please put me down as testing on 31/08? I know I am only CD1 today but, as I have have just had a 45 day cycle earliest I should test is 31/08 as that will be CD41 for me but, we all know I will be testing earlier than that:haha::haha:


----------



## BridieChild

That TTC thread, along with the weed thread, coupled with the day I've had and the fact that my body is just not f*cking co-operating with the whole TTC thing, I AM FIRED UP!! I am so pissed off I can't see straight. Honestly, someone would have to be dumber than a box of dicks to f*ck with me today. I am ready to go off like a frog in a sock at the next person who shits me.


----------



## shmoo75

BridieChild - I hear you hun! I had a shit night with my DD last night and:witch:decided to pay me a visit oh the joys:haha: If you need any back up to :gun::gun: anyone that dares to f**k you off I am your girl today as, I am in the mood for some:grr::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Shmoo and bridechild,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jenn...
> 
> We're the same way....
> 3 nights in a row is ok.....
> the 4th night is forced, but we get it done....

It's such a chore isn't it :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> they will be closing all the TTC over 35's soon

I'm much calmer today ladies but i've realised they've not closed the threads but banned me from saying anything more on them :haha::haha::haha::haha: that's just made me laugh. What i say is if you can't take it don't give it :winkwink: Anyway back to whats more important and my lovely friends and ttc. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Okay so here's my dilemma. I will OV anytime btw cd12 and cd14 (Sat-Mon). Friday is cd11. If we start :sex: tomorrow how can I make sure we hit the next 4 nights? I know a crazy question, but sometimes we are just too tired to BD 4 nights in a row! :kiss: Or should I really only try for cd11 and cd13...
> 
> What are y'alls thought...

myself and junebug are thinking of buying a turkey baster :haha::haha: no seriously if my DH is at home and available then i would it all 4 days but thats just me. However they do say to have :sex: every other day up to ovulation and then on ovulation. This is what i've read. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Man you girls have just made me laugh!!! Shame i'm not in the same time zone as you :cry:


----------



## Conina

I'm here Jodes *waves across the Irish Sea*

...but I have to actually do some work now...


----------



## TessieTwo

I'm here toooooo! *waves down from Scotland*

I'm trying to catch up on all the posts from yesterday - action packed day, especially for us oldsters, not sure how we managed to keep up with the pace!


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs: Hi conina and tess waves back!!!! xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

BridieChild said:


> That TTC thread, along with the weed thread, coupled with the day I've had and the fact that my body is just not f*cking co-operating with the whole TTC thing, I AM FIRED UP!! I am so pissed off I can't see straight. Honestly, someone would have to be dumber than a box of dicks to f*ck with me today. I am ready to go off like a frog in a sock at the next person who shits me.

is there another thread i've missed? weed? It is frustrating no doubt about it big massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

JennJenn - Don't forget the:spermy:can live upto a week inside you so maybe :sex: for the first 2 nights, have a night off then :sex: the next 2 nights. My OH would have it every night if he could even if :witch: is visiting or not!!!(disgusting I know but don't worry I don't let hi near me when:witch:is here!!!)


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> That TTC thread, along with the weed thread, coupled with the day I've had and the fact that my body is just not f*cking co-operating with the whole TTC thing, I AM FIRED UP!! I am so pissed off I can't see straight. Honestly, someone would have to be dumber than a box of dicks to f*ck with me today. I am ready to go off like a frog in a sock at the next person who shits me.
> 
> is there another thread i've missed? weed? It is frustrating no doubt about it big massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

just taking a look now at the weed thread unbelieveable!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> JennJenn - Don't forget the:spermy:can live upto a week inside you so maybe :sex: for the first 2 nights, have a night off then :sex: the next 2 nights. My OH would have it every night if he could even if :witch: is visiting or not!!!(disgusting I know but don't worry I don't let hi near me when:witch:is here!!!)

:haha::haha::haha: yuk!!!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes2011 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> That TTC thread, along with the weed thread, coupled with the day I've had and the fact that my body is just not f*cking co-operating with the whole TTC thing, I AM FIRED UP!! I am so pissed off I can't see straight. Honestly, someone would have to be dumber than a box of dicks to f*ck with me today. I am ready to go off like a frog in a sock at the next person who shits me.
> 
> is there another thread i've missed? weed? It is frustrating no doubt about it big massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Birdie just took a quick peek at the weed thread and i'm banned from saying anything on that and i've never even made a comment on it wtf?
> 
> What about freedom of speech and judging me BnB. I've done nothing wrong but explain my dismay to that young stupid girl. Now thats defo got my back upClick to expand...

Hi Jodes
I think maybe that the thread is closed maybe rather than you being blocked - unless we've all been banned from wandering into the TTC section :haha:

I'm just sticking to the 35+ forum, it's a much nicer place to be, less chance of my blood pressure shooting through the roof when reading something! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> That TTC thread, along with the weed thread, coupled with the day I've had and the fact that my body is just not f*cking co-operating with the whole TTC thing, I AM FIRED UP!! I am so pissed off I can't see straight. Honestly, someone would have to be dumber than a box of dicks to f*ck with me today. I am ready to go off like a frog in a sock at the next person who shits me.
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes
> I think maybe that the thread is closed maybe rather than you being blocked - unless we've all been banned from wandering into the TTC section :haha:
> 
> I'm just sticking to the 35+ forum, it's a much nicer place to be, less chance of my blood pressure shooting through the roof when reading something! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i've just taken a look it's a good job i wasn't involved in that debate otherwise i would have been banned completely. :flower:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Jodes2011

and i've just gone into the other TTC sections and i'm not banned so phew!!!!!! But i won't be paying a visit from now on :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> and i've just gone into the other TTC sections and i'm not banned so phew!!!!!! But i won't be paying a visit from now on :hugs:

Theres no way they would have banned you for talking sense and having an opinion and we would never have let them. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

TessieTwo said:


> I'm here toooooo! *waves down from Scotland*
> 
> I'm trying to catch up on all the posts from yesterday - action packed day, especially for us oldsters, not sure how we managed to keep up with the pace!

My petrol zimmer helps. :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Wendyk07 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> I'm here toooooo! *waves down from Scotland*
> 
> I'm trying to catch up on all the posts from yesterday - action packed day, especially for us oldsters, not sure how we managed to keep up with the pace!
> 
> My petrol zimmer helps. :haha:Click to expand...


Or a souped up mobility scooter - the oldsters are on the rampage! :haha:


----------



## queenieplum

shmoo75 said:


> JennJenn - Don't forget the:spermy:can live upto a week inside you so maybe :sex: for the first 2 nights, have a night off then :sex: the next 2 nights. My OH would have it every night if he could even if :witch: is visiting or not!!!(disgusting I know but don't worry I don't let hi near me when:witch:is here!!!)

Makes me feel like a human fishtank :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> and i've just gone into the other TTC sections and i'm not banned so phew!!!!!! But i won't be paying a visit from now on :hugs:
> 
> Theres no way they would have banned you for talking sense and having an opinion and we would never have let them. :hugs:Click to expand...

wendy tess made me realise that it's not me their banning but closing the thread :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: haha :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Ladies i thought i would share my news that my pyschic gave me on conception and birth. I went to 2 one in the UK and one in the states. I will copy and paste :flower:

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I do sense straight away a happy and content family life around you, and feel alot of focus and importance around children already with you, and children showing ahead, I feel youve always wanted a big family and this is where you feel most happy around them

Spirit also show although not pregnancy related, some finance, awaited or due that will be coming into your path within 2012, and although Im not shown from where, I do feel this will make a big difference to your life

Around pregnancy Im given an October conception, possibly September and you test in October, and a healthy baby boy is showing as being born in 2012, all is well around pregnancy labour and birth

I feel after this pregnancy you may feel your family is complete and may have discussed prevention with your partner, but spirit do show here another child, a pregnancy within 2014 and a Christmas baby, this shows as a baby girl, again all areas well and healthy and she will then complete your family

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

Love, Light & Happiness
Psychic123uk
Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
www.psychic123ukreadings.net

and

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th.



Jennifer


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes, another boy would give you a 5 a side football team, but would you really love a girl?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

shmoo75 said:


> JennJenn - Don't forget the:spermy:can live upto a week inside you so maybe :sex: for the first 2 nights, have a night off then :sex: the next 2 nights. My OH would have it every night if he could even if :witch: is visiting or not!!!(disgusting I know but don't worry I don't let hi near me when:witch:is here!!!)

It's very unusual for :spermy: to live beyond 5 days even in fertile CM, the norm is 2-3 days which is why the SMEP recommends :sex: every 2 days :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Jodie, hoping for your August :bfp:! Sounds promising :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

yes i would love to have a girl that would complete my family but i would be really happy with another boy as they are just lovely.


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow Jodie, hoping for your August :bfp:! Sounds promising :hugs:

haha yeah one is saying August and the other one is saying October???? which one will it be???? :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well we know it can't be both :rofl:
I'm going with August :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm quite excited about the prospect of having some money in 2012 that's going to change my life. I'm thinking euro millions haha (wishful thinking there!!)


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well we know it can't be both :rofl:
> I'm going with August :hugs:

I might be one of those that gets pregnant whilst pregnant :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well we know it can't be both :rofl:
> I'm going with August :hugs:


August will be the bumper BFP month remember - my PMA is back with a bang.... not literally, that will be early on next week! :winkwink:


----------



## Conina

Jodes - my one from psychic123 too - not that different!!

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you I firstly pick up what a wonderful mother you will be to your children, and that children will always be of important and a strong focus in your life path, I see your going to be a very natural mum, and have the balance 'just right' at how you will bring your children up

I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world, who also shows a very proud feelings around your family home

Im seeing a boy with your first pregnancy and feel at one scan this may not be clear, but spirit do show me alot of blue so I do feel more swayed to saying a boy, I feel all is well around your pregnancy and see he comes a little earlier than your EDD, but all is well, and he is a very handsome baby, perfect in every way, and will be welcomed by all and be quite spoilt :) I see conception for this as July 2011

After this birth, I pick up you feel your family is complete, but I am then shown another pregnancy here by spirit, and although you may not be ttc at that time it does come as happy news, and I see this also as a baby boy, and keep getting a strong J connection around this child, and his conception month is December 2013, again I see all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour for you and such a content happy path ahead here


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x



As I've said before, I really hope she's right about July conception, but if she is it'll be a close one, since I'm probably only ovulating in the next few days! Swim :spermy: swim!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Ladies i thought i would share my news that my pyschic gave me on conception and birth. I went to 2 one in the UK and one in the states. I will copy and paste :flower:
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Linking in around you, I do sense straight away a happy and content family life around you, and feel alot of focus and importance around children already with you, and children showing ahead, I feel youve always wanted a big family and this is where you feel most happy around them
> 
> Spirit also show although not pregnancy related, some finance, awaited or due that will be coming into your path within 2012, and although Im not shown from where, I do feel this will make a big difference to your life
> 
> Around pregnancy Im given an October conception, possibly September and you test in October, and a healthy baby boy is showing as being born in 2012, all is well around pregnancy labour and birth
> 
> I feel after this pregnancy you may feel your family is complete and may have discussed prevention with your partner, but spirit do show here another child, a pregnancy within 2014 and a Christmas baby, this shows as a baby girl, again all areas well and healthy and she will then complete your family
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future
> 
> Love, Light & Happiness
> Psychic123uk
> Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
> www.psychic123ukreadings.net
> 
> and
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer

That gave me goosbumps. I so hope this is correct hun and you go one to have another 2 babies, one of each sex. :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> Jodes - my one from psychic123 too - not that different!!
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Linking in around you I firstly pick up what a wonderful mother you will be to your children, and that children will always be of important and a strong focus in your life path, I see your going to be a very natural mum, and have the balance 'just right' at how you will bring your children up
> 
> I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world, who also shows a very proud feelings around your family home
> 
> Im seeing a boy with your first pregnancy and feel at one scan this may not be clear, but spirit do show me alot of blue so I do feel more swayed to saying a boy, I feel all is well around your pregnancy and see he comes a little earlier than your EDD, but all is well, and he is a very handsome baby, perfect in every way, and will be welcomed by all and be quite spoilt :) I see conception for this as July 2011
> 
> After this birth, I pick up you feel your family is complete, but I am then shown another pregnancy here by spirit, and although you may not be ttc at that time it does come as happy news, and I see this also as a baby boy, and keep getting a strong J connection around this child, and his conception month is December 2013, again I see all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour for you and such a content happy path ahead here
> 
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said before, I really hope she's right about July conception, but if she is it'll be a close one, since I'm probably only ovulating in the next few days! Swim :spermy: swim!!

and more goosebumps. I hope this one is bang on also and you get your BFP hun. :dust:


----------



## queenieplum

Hi ladies, I will be testing in Aug too - Aug 13 :) xx


----------



## TessieTwo

queenieplum said:


> Hi ladies, I will be testing in Aug too - Aug 13 :) xx


:dust: to you Queenie! That's the day before I test, fingers crossed for all of us, it's going to be be a great month, I'm on the PMA train and nothing can stop me! :)


----------



## queenieplum

TessieTwo said:


> queenieplum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I will be testing in Aug too - Aug 13 :) xx
> 
> 
> :dust: to you Queenie! That's the day before I test, fingers crossed for all of us, it's going to be be a great month, I'm on the PMA train and nothing can stop me! :)Click to expand...

Thank you tessieTwo - you too :) xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Jodes - my one from psychic123 too - not that different!!
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Linking in around you I firstly pick up what a wonderful mother you will be to your children, and that children will always be of important and a strong focus in your life path, I see your going to be a very natural mum, and have the balance 'just right' at how you will bring your children up
> 
> I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world, who also shows a very proud feelings around your family home
> 
> Im seeing a boy with your first pregnancy and feel at one scan this may not be clear, but spirit do show me alot of blue so I do feel more swayed to saying a boy, I feel all is well around your pregnancy and see he comes a little earlier than your EDD, but all is well, and he is a very handsome baby, perfect in every way, and will be welcomed by all and be quite spoilt :) I see conception for this as July 2011
> 
> After this birth, I pick up you feel your family is complete, but I am then shown another pregnancy here by spirit, and although you may not be ttc at that time it does come as happy news, and I see this also as a baby boy, and keep getting a strong J connection around this child, and his conception month is December 2013, again I see all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour for you and such a content happy path ahead here
> 
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said before, I really hope she's right about July conception, but if she is it'll be a close one, since I'm probably only ovulating in the next few days! Swim :spermy: swim!!

yes swim :spermy: swim you have another week left so'll you have plenty of time. I really hope she's right x :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

well boys have finished school for summer and i won't see them now for 3 weeks as they stay with their dad for half of the summer :cry::cry: at least i still have my two babies here with me but it's not the same without all 4 of them fighting and getting into trouble.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodie meant to ask how old are your boys?
:hugs: hun, must be tough to be away from your kids for 3 weeks. I know I'd find it very difficult :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

List updated up to here, our testing calendar for August is filling out nicely. :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> well boys have finished school for summer and i won't see them now for 3 weeks as they stay with their dad for half of the summer :cry::cry: at least i still have my two babies here with me but it's not the same without all 4 of them fighting and getting into trouble.

Jodes - you are crazy :wacko:! I was so excited when my mom took my 2 to the beach for 5 days - it was so relaxing and quiet and I actually slept 8 hours without anyone climbing in my bed! :happydance:


----------



## zozarini

Hey hey,

Could you mid adding me - Zozarini for the 1th August 2011!!

Thanks so much xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

zozarini said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> Could you mid adding me - Zozarini for the 1th August 2011!!
> 
> Thanks so much xx

YAY we have our first August tester!!! :happydance:
Welcome!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodie meant to ask how old are your boys?
> :hugs: hun, must be tough to be away from your kids for 3 weeks. I know I'd find it very difficult :cry:

Oliver will be 10 in October and Aaron will be 8 in October yes a very busy month :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs: It is very difficult but i have kinda got use to it. Their dad and i spilt in 2006. I can't wait to get them back then we al go on vacation :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> well boys have finished school for summer and i won't see them now for 3 weeks as they stay with their dad for half of the summer :cry::cry: at least i still have my two babies here with me but it's not the same without all 4 of them fighting and getting into trouble.
> 
> Jodes - you are crazy :wacko:! I was so excited when my mom took my 2 to the beach for 5 days - it was so relaxing and quiet and I actually slept 8 hours without anyone climbing in my bed! :happydance:Click to expand...

haha yeah 5 days i could handle but not 3 weeks it's a bit long to be away from them. As soon as they come back it will be all mad with fighting again :hugs: oh and remember i still have the little ones anyway who keep me up half the night but i wouldn't have it any other way xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,my 13 year old is staying at my aunts for the weekend and it is awful,I miss her so bad and so do the three younger ones even thou wen they are all together they fight like cat and dog so I can completely relate to you ,she will be back tomorrow night and I can't wait.her periods started wen she was ten and she's having awful trouble ,bless her ,shes so up and down ATM,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Conina

Jodes2011 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> well boys have finished school for summer and i won't see them now for 3 weeks as they stay with their dad for half of the summer :cry::cry: at least i still have my two babies here with me but it's not the same without all 4 of them fighting and getting into trouble.
> 
> Jodes - you are crazy :wacko:! I was so excited when my mom took my 2 to the beach for 5 days - it was so relaxing and quiet and I actually slept 8 hours without anyone climbing in my bed! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah 5 days i could handle but not 3 weeks it's a bit long to be away from them. As soon as they come back it will be all mad with fighting again :hugs: oh and remember i still have the little ones anyway who keep me up half the night but i wouldn't have it any other way xxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Jodes. They'll be back before you know it and the little ones will keep you busy in the meantime!

AFM, waiting to O any minute now. We've been following SMEP this month (obviously I haven't told DH that :haha: he's just glad of all this :sex:) and so far I think we've done as much as we can. Fx for us all!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,my 13 year old is staying at my aunts for the weekend and it is awful,I miss her so bad and so do the three younger ones even thou wen they are all together they fight like cat and dog so I can completely relate to you ,she will be back tomorrow night and I can't wait.her periods started wen she was ten and she's having awful trouble ,bless her ,shes so up and down ATM,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww bless her. 10 blimey she was young. It's no fun at that age. Can't she take anything for it? Is she too young for EPO. I was put on the pill at 14 because my period were awful and really painful. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> well boys have finished school for summer and i won't see them now for 3 weeks as they stay with their dad for half of the summer :cry::cry: at least i still have my two babies here with me but it's not the same without all 4 of them fighting and getting into trouble.
> 
> Jodes - you are crazy :wacko:! I was so excited when my mom took my 2 to the beach for 5 days - it was so relaxing and quiet and I actually slept 8 hours without anyone climbing in my bed! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah 5 days i could handle but not 3 weeks it's a bit long to be away from them. As soon as they come back it will be all mad with fighting again :hugs: oh and remember i still have the little ones anyway who keep me up half the night but i wouldn't have it any other way xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Jodes. They'll be back before you know it and the little ones will keep you busy in the meantime!
> 
> AFM, waiting to O any minute now. We've been following SMEP this month (obviously I haven't told DH that :haha: he's just glad of all this :sex:) and so far I think we've done as much as we can. Fx for us all!!Click to expand...

thanks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo got a positive on my digital opk :happydance: this morning, but I did forget to take my temp at 7am. So I did it at 9am and it was the same. :wacko:

I'm hoping we can bd for the next 2 days and then I'll be in the 2ww wait.


Hope everyone has a great weekend! I am being super lazy!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

woohoo jen for pinpointing O good luck hunni :hugs:

My update for this cycle - i've just had some spotting (brown blood) not much but enough for me to notice. :shrug: i'm not doing any HPT's this month until my AF is at least 2 days late. It did my nut in with all the testing and my DH said he would hit me with a bat if i did the same thing this cycle :grr: But i'm feeling very hopeful this month for us all:flower:

Anyone heard from Bubba? I'm wanting to know if she got her :bfp: ??

My DH has just gone to work (i know Sunday :growlmad:) and the little ones are up and messing about. My 18 month old has just gone and dialled 999 he's a little monkey i shall expect a visit from the police because they do this as a precaution. Another slap on the wrists.... :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> woohoo jen for pinpointing O good luck hunni :hugs:
> 
> My update for this cycle - i've just had some spotting (brown blood) not much but enough for me to notice. :shrug: i'm not doing any HPT's this month until my AF is at least 2 days late. It did my nut in with all the testing and my DH said he would hit me with a bat if i did the same thing this cycle :grr: But i'm feeling very hopeful this month for us all:flower:
> 
> Anyone heard from Bubba? I'm wanting to know if she got her :bfp: ??
> 
> My DH has just gone to work (i know Sunday :growlmad:) and the little ones are up and messing about. My 18 month old has just gone and dialled 999 he's a little monkey i shall expect a visit from the police because they do this as a precaution. Another slap on the wrists.... :blush:

Bubba was moving to Australia last week so I expect she's still surrrounded by boxes and wrestling with Telstra to get her phone/internet connection on :dohh: moving house is hellish LOL

I keep my POAS (opk) habit as a secret though my OH does know about the temping purely becuase my stupid BBT thermometer beeps so much:growlmad: It does 10 BEEPS - what kind of idiot decides these things need to make so much noise? LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Anyone heard from Bubba? I'm wanting to know if she got her :bfp: ??
> 
> My DH has just gone to work (i know Sunday :growlmad:) and the little ones are up and messing about. My 18 month old has just gone and dialled 999 he's a little monkey i shall expect a visit from the police because they do this as a precaution. Another slap on the wrists.... :blush:

. :rofl:

Haven't heard from Bubba...:(


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG i've just seen the thread from wobbles about rumours of closing the TTC. I did put something on the August thread but i was being sarcastic and i didn't mean it. I was venting because of how many threads were closing because we had some strong views. I hope i didn't offend anyone and if i did i'm sorry. It's just my personality!!!! xxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Hello beautiful ladies , just posted on July's but ill hang out here too. Missed you all .:flower:
Internet is a bit hit and miss so may still be a bit erratic.
Missed you all and love to hear how everyones doing . 
Afm ....witch seems to be missing in action , hope I left her in Asia ! one day late , woke up really hot ( its winter here ) last two nights , no normal pre witch aches , had to get up to p last night ( peed before bed and only had a small drink ) did fr test today neg but I always take ages to show up a pos. 
On tenter hooks but okay . Dust for all:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

as i said before on the july thread it's great to have you back kidda you were really missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> woohoo jen for pinpointing O good luck hunni :hugs:
> 
> My update for this cycle - i've just had some spotting (brown blood) not much but enough for me to notice. :shrug: i'm not doing any HPT's this month until my AF is at least 2 days late. It did my nut in with all the testing and my DH said he would hit me with a bat if i did the same thing this cycle :grr: But i'm feeling very hopeful this month for us all:flower:
> 
> Anyone heard from Bubba? I'm wanting to know if she got her :bfp: ??
> 
> My DH has just gone to work (i know Sunday :growlmad:) and the little ones are up and messing about. My 18 month old has just gone and dialled 999 he's a little monkey i shall expect a visit from the police because they do this as a precaution. Another slap on the wrists.... :blush:

:rofl: I am laughing as Derrin did that to me a few weeks ago. The police that came to the door were very nice but i was so :blush: i didnt know he did it. The phone is now well out of reach.


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> OMG i've just seen the thread from wobbles about rumours of closing the TTC. I did put something on the August thread but i was being sarcastic and i didn't mean it. I was venting because of how many threads were closing because we had some strong views. I hope i didn't offend anyone and if i did i'm sorry. It's just my personality!!!! xxxx

Was :rofl: at that thread thinking that it could have been your comment. Someone has obviously taking it completely out of context. We all knew what you meant. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes don't sweat it :hugs:


----------



## Conina

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo jen for pinpointing O good luck hunni :hugs:
> 
> My update for this cycle - i've just had some spotting (brown blood) not much but enough for me to notice. :shrug: i'm not doing any HPT's this month until my AF is at least 2 days late. It did my nut in with all the testing and my DH said he would hit me with a bat if i did the same thing this cycle :grr: But i'm feeling very hopeful this month for us all:flower:
> 
> Anyone heard from Bubba? I'm wanting to know if she got her :bfp: ??
> 
> My DH has just gone to work (i know Sunday :growlmad:) and the little ones are up and messing about. My 18 month old has just gone and dialled 999 he's a little monkey i shall expect a visit from the police because they do this as a precaution. Another slap on the wrists.... :blush:
> 
> Bubba was moving to Australia last week so I expect she's still surrrounded by boxes and wrestling with Telstra to get her phone/internet connection on :dohh: moving house is hellish LOL
> 
> I keep my POAS (opk) habit as a secret though my OH does know about the temping purely becuase my stupid BBT thermometer beeps so much:growlmad: It does 10 BEEPS - what kind of idiot decides these things need to make so much noise? LOLClick to expand...

I'm moving house next weekend :wacko::wacko: and you're right, it's hellish already, and I'm only moving 10 minutes up the road. I can't imagine moving countries.

I've just posted this on the July thread also but since it's exciting I'll say it again - +ve OPK today!! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo jen for pinpointing O good luck hunni :hugs:
> 
> My update for this cycle - i've just had some spotting (brown blood) not much but enough for me to notice. :shrug: i'm not doing any HPT's this month until my AF is at least 2 days late. It did my nut in with all the testing and my DH said he would hit me with a bat if i did the same thing this cycle :grr: But i'm feeling very hopeful this month for us all:flower:
> 
> Anyone heard from Bubba? I'm wanting to know if she got her :bfp: ??
> 
> My DH has just gone to work (i know Sunday :growlmad:) and the little ones are up and messing about. My 18 month old has just gone and dialled 999 he's a little monkey i shall expect a visit from the police because they do this as a precaution. Another slap on the wrists.... :blush:
> 
> Bubba was moving to Australia last week so I expect she's still surrrounded by boxes and wrestling with Telstra to get her phone/internet connection on :dohh: moving house is hellish LOL
> 
> I keep my POAS (opk) habit as a secret though my OH does know about the temping purely becuase my stupid BBT thermometer beeps so much:growlmad: It does 10 BEEPS - what kind of idiot decides these things need to make so much noise? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I'm moving house next weekend :wacko::wacko: and you're right, it's hellish already, and I'm only moving 10 minutes up the road. I can't imagine moving countries.
> 
> I've just posted this on the July thread also but since it's exciting I'll say it again - +ve OPK today!! Woo-hoo!!Click to expand...

get :sex: then lady :winkwink: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning all! Ran my race, so excited! A bit of a break before I start up again August 2nd!

Bubba, so good to have you back! AF is late, that is GREAT news!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Way to go Junebug! You are amazing!

I've got my immune blood tests tomorrow ladies. I'm sooo nervous.


----------



## Macwooly

Mon_n_john said:


> Way to go Junebug! You are amazing!
> 
> I've got my immune blood tests tomorrow ladies. I'm sooo nervous.

Good luck tomorrow and hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck to all TTC buddies that have appointments tomorrow am. FX crossed for everyone.

Good job Junebug - maybe I will walk in the am before everyone gets up - NOT!!!

Bubba welcome back hope the move isn't too stressful!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Junebug

Put me down for 25/08:winkwink: Thanks!!


----------



## Jennjenn

crystal443 said:


> Hi Junebug
> 
> Put me down for 25/08:winkwink: Thanks!!

hey Crystal I'm TTC #3 as well. how long have you been at it? I think this is my 8 or 9th time trying. I have 2 DD and really hoping for the boy.

Just curious why did you have DH's sperm tested if you already had 2?


----------



## crystal443

Jennjenn said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Junebug
> 
> Put me down for 25/08:winkwink: Thanks!!
> 
> hey Crystal I'm TTC #3 as well. how long have you been at it? I think this is my 8 or 9th time trying. I have 2 DD and really hoping for the boy.
> 
> Just curious why did you have DH's sperm tested if you already had 2?Click to expand...

Hi Jenn...well our DD is 15 and our DS is 13, we had a few issues TTC with them but eventually with Clomid we got pregnant. I've not been on BC since before DD and those were the only two pregnancies I've had. We were NTNP for most of that time and got serious again about 2 years ago..anyway when we went back to see a FS we had to get all of the testing done and of course we're both fine and healthy so we'll be going for IVF next cycle. DH had to get his sperm tested because things can change after awhile but he is fine. 

Boys are fantastic:thumbup: mine is a real Mama's boy..lol.


----------



## LLbean

OK ladies, the witch has arrived...may I join you on this thread now? I can't quite give you a date yet for testing as it depends on how long this AF lasts this time but I guess tentatively we can say August 20th

Baby dust everyone!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

I dont think i will be testing at all in August (happy birthday me, humph). Dont even know if i will make September.

Junebug - please remove me from the list. 

W
x


----------



## Jennjenn

:cry:Sorry for both of you Wendy and LLBean...FX that nature takes its course and you don't have to wait.

Thanks for the info Crystal. I asked my DH to get his spermy tested back in December and he said no b/c even if the results were unfavorable there's nothing we're going to do about it which I can understand :coffee:. I went ahead and did the full infertility work-up on me and everything was within normal ranges for my age (I had double insurance coverage so everything was paid for :happydance:). So now it is just a waiting game, but I've given myself until September 30th. But we sure are having fun along the way! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StarSign

Ok. I'm IN!! Put me down for testing August 15th.


----------



## Jodes2011

loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Wendy x


----------



## sadie

Hi all! Looks like i have a lot of reading to do! 
Im on cd9, just finished 50mg treatment of clomid, without monitoring.... I am due to test on August 12, my dad's birthday!

Baby dust!


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> OK ladies, the witch has arrived...may I join you on this thread now? I can't quite give you a date yet for testing as it depends on how long this AF lasts this time but I guess tentatively we can say August 20th
> 
> Baby dust everyone!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

StarSign said:


> Ok. I'm IN!! Put me down for testing August 15th.

Sorry you didn't get your BFP in July! :cry: I'm going to take a peak at your FF chart! I'm an addicted to that website!:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Jennjenn said:


> :cry:Sorry for both of you Wendy and LLBean...FX that nature takes its course and you don't have to wait.
> 
> Thanks for the info Crystal. I asked my DH to get his spermy tested back in December and he said no b/c even if the results were unfavorable there's nothing we're going to do about it which I can understand :coffee:. I went ahead and did the full infertility work-up on me and everything was within normal ranges for my age (I had double insurance coverage so everything was paid for :happydance:). So now it is just a waiting game, but I've given myself until September 30th. But we sure are having fun along the way! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dh wasn't really given a choice for his tests:winkwink: when we went to the Clinic the doctor wrote up the paperwork and didn't really give him a choice:haha: It worked anyway he went along and did the test,we're moving forward with IVF because our kids are older now 15 and 13..if they were younger our decision might be different:shrug: Trying for the baby is the fun part:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies, the witch has arrived...may I join you on this thread now? I can't quite give you a date yet for testing as it depends on how long this AF lasts this time but I guess tentatively we can say August 20th
> 
> Baby dust everyone!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

crystal443 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Dh wasn't really given a choice for his tests:winkwink: when we went to the Clinic the doctor wrote up the paperwork and didn't really give him a choice:haha: It worked anyway he went along and did the test,we're moving forward with IVF because our kids are older now 15 and 13..if they were younger our decision might be different:shrug: Trying for the baby is the fun part:thumbup:
> 
> We're not interested in IVF, it's just too much $$ for us and our youngest is only 4. C'est la vie is my motto. I hope all goes well...just on a side note did they recommend IUI b/4 IVF or have you already tried that?Click to expand...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just as a side note, my RE has what I think is pretty good pricing on IVF. I think she has packages that start at around $4,000 and they even guarantee results or your money back. It's good to know there are options!


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Just as a side note, my RE has what I think is pretty good pricing on IVF. I think she has packages that start at around $4,000 and they even guarantee results or your money back. It's good to know there are options!

wow that is nice...I believe the place I am going to tomorrow also has something like that:

A prime example of how RBAs technological breakthroughs can reduce cost is the RBA Frozen Egg Bank. The RBA Egg Bank allows us to provide frozen donor egg cycles with success rates equal to fresh donor cycles for $16,500thats roughly half the cost charged by traditional donor programs. For more information about this groundbreaking program, visit the egg bank website at www.myeggbank.com

In order to provide creative care options for our patients, RBA has partnered with Advanced Reproductive Care (ARC) in offering both multi-IVF cycle discount packages and an IVF money back guarantee program. We currently offer both two and three cycle discount packaging.

The Two Cycle Plus package includes up to two standard IVF cycles and if needed, up to two additional frozen embryo transfers.

The Three Cycle Plus package includes up to three standard IVF cycles and if needed, up to three additional frozen embryo transfers. This package price is determined by the patient's age and medical factors.

In addition to the standard Three Cycle Plus package, RBA and ARC offer this program with a Guaranteed Baby Option. Best of allARC offers convenient financing plans for all multi-IVF cycle packages.


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's awesome LL! So many options. = )


----------



## LLbean

well I hope IUI is enough...honestly LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I hear ya. Me too! Heck, I'm hoping regular ole BD is enough for us. DH is a bit of a horn dog so he can never get in enough BDing LOL!


----------



## LancyLass

Hi, can I join this? I'm new here so you might have to help me with how it all works...
I'll add my testing date once I've OVed as have irregular cycle.

Boring, technical question, but... *Junebug* how do you update the original list on this thread? Can you edit your post? I'm just trying to figure out how the forum works and I don't seem to have an option to edit my posts, so am intrigued if you can... ?? Thx!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/3597c4/ttc.png


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi LancyLass, welcome!
Yes, you should have an option to "Edit" your own posts, on the lower right hand side. Although it may require you to have a certain number of posts before that option pops up (if you don't see it now, that's why). 
Let me know your test date when you've O'ed and I'll add you :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi LancyLass, welcome!
> Yes, you should have an option to "Edit" your own posts, on the lower right hand side. Although it may require you to have a certain number of posts before that option pops up (if you don't see it now, that's why).

Ah yes, you must be right about the no of posts thing. I thought it might be something like that. Thx


----------



## crystal443

Jennjenn said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Dh wasn't really given a choice for his tests:winkwink: when we went to the Clinic the doctor wrote up the paperwork and didn't really give him a choice:haha: It worked anyway he went along and did the test,we're moving forward with IVF because our kids are older now 15 and 13..if they were younger our decision might be different:shrug: Trying for the baby is the fun part:thumbup:
> 
> We're not interested in IVF, it's just too much $$ for us and our youngest is only 4. C'est la vie is my motto. I hope all goes well...just on a side note did they recommend IUI b/4 IVF or have you already tried that?Click to expand...
> 
> No choice for IUI before IVF,the FS thinks it more then likely a problem with sperm fertilizing the egg which makes sense we haven't had a BFP since DS and he's 13:wacko: we're also lucky that we get rebated quite a bit of the money back so it makes it easier.Click to expand...


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks for the info Crystal. I like to compare notes on what RE tell their patients. Our pricing for IVF was similar and they had a $$ back guarantee, too. But the cost of the drugs was separate and those were very $$$$. Anywhere from $3k to $5k a cycle - and then the RE could pull the plug right in the middle if your ovaries got overstimulated. So we're just doing it the old fashioned way and hoping a BFP comes along in the next 3 months...

After writing that - NorthStar and DMom were talking about the fertility friend special on FB this morning and I bought a year membership for $25. If I'm only TTC for 3 more months why did I spent that money...it's the TTC bug! It makes me crazy:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Jennjenn said:


> Thanks for the info Crystal. I like to compare notes on what RE tell their patients. Our pricing for IVF was similar and they had a $$ back guarantee, too. But the cost of the drugs was separate and those were very $$$$. Anywhere from $3k to $5k a cycle - and then the RE could pull the plug right in the middle if your ovaries got overstimulated. So we're just doing it the old fashioned way and hoping a BFP comes along in the next 3 months...
> 
> After writing that - NorthStar and DMom were talking about the fertility friend special on FB this morning and I bought a year membership for $25. If I'm only TTC for 3 more months why did I spent that money...it's the TTC bug! It makes me crazy:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Those prices are outrageous..WOW.. my drugs will at most be $300 and the cycle including the cost of the bed will be just over $8000. We will get $4888 back from medicare the first time and if we need fresh cycles after that we'll get almost $6000 back . I could kick myself now for not getting private insurance to cover the cost of the bed etc. but when I see what some of the other ladies are paying in other countries we're pretty lucky here. I think I'm still in shock over the price of the drugs.:nope:


----------



## Quisty

I am due to test on 10/08/2011.

Please add me to your list.


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. Fx you can be TTCing again sooner than they have said

AFM - really tired today due to some a*Sehole riding his motorbike up and down our street 3 times at 11pm last night!!! Amazingly my DD did not wake up no idea why as it was super loud!!!! Never mind. I am CD5 and just waiting for CD9 so I can start poas with my CBFM and I have ordered my opk's from amazon today as well.


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey shmoo we have that quite regularly some ass riding his motorbike at stupid o' clock. Good luck this cycle my lovely xx


----------



## Conina

Yay!! I'm in the 2ww!! Really think we've done all we could possibly do this cycle, it's up to the :spermy: now!


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Yay!! I'm in the 2ww!! Really think we've done all we could possibly do this cycle, it's up to the :spermy: now!

lots of luck conina xx


----------



## NorthStar

The 2WW is the best bit for me, becuase I'm no longer stress about whether OH is here to do correcting timed BD, and if I miss a couple of days temps after confirming O, so be it!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls ,
Finally have internet again so I can keep up with you all again , although having to fight hubby for the lap top now ! 
Gutted to report after a pos yesterday the witch got her evil hands on me later that night. I didnt feel right , but still. Ive cried my tears so its time for this cycle who knows hey. Weve decided were sick of struggling in the dark and well times bding not working for over a year now.Time for all interventions and tests , we're seriously looking into ivf. Who knows but I want answers and if there are non then we have no choice but to give ivf a go. We both want this baby too much to give up. Thats also if we can afford it which here in Oz we can get a lot of help which is great.
I'm super confused why I went from 25 days to 28 , maybe the move , who knows ? Were happy to be back and not stressed because we were here for four years before and have been put up by the uni in a beautiful bay front apartment until we find a house , so all is good on that score. 

A few questions I'm wondering if any of you have anything to suggest to improve ewcm , I get it but not a lot . 
Anyway , enough of my whinging , hows everyone doing ???

Oh Junebug do you mind putting me down for the 20th Aug thank heaps


----------



## NorthStar

Bubba3:hugs: sorry AF got you

Well 2 things that have improved my EWCM are Evening Primrose Oil - though I also had some not good side effects check out my EPO thread for more info as I've got other ladies posting their exp on there of EPO as well, mixed bag of reviews.

And Guafesnin cough medicine 2 teaspoons twice a day in the days leading up to O. 

Both cost pennies so well worth a try.


----------



## Desperado167

Hu bubba :hugs:So so sorry the witch got u ,:hugs::hugs:Great u have decided to seek help and maybe u will get some answers soon,lovely to hear from you and it's lovely u are settling in,I have heard grapefruit juice helps with the ewcm ,I used guaifenesin and it really helped,it's a cough medicine sold over the counter,take care Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Awwww bubba i'm sorry hun it's a crappy feeling and i didn't realise you've been ttc for a while now :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

With regards to CM i would try EPO it's worked really well for me and use some pre-seed too. I'm also taking pregnacare conception tablets and they have N-acetyl cysteine  A precursor of glutathione, an important antioxidant in the body. N-acetyl cysteine is also important for healthy cervical secretions. Have you tried Soy? xx


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - Thanks hun. I tell you if the arse does it again tonight he will get a very PMS'ed me with my OH's pumpaction shotgun fully loaded and ready to go!!! I have my fx that you get a super sticky bean this cycle too hun

Bubba - :hugs::hugs:about :witch: I was hoping you moving would of given her the slip. I really hope you and OH get the help and a lovely:bfp:asap

Conina - :happydance::happydance: your in the 2ww fx it goes quickly and you get a :bfp:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girlies!! :hi:

Just catching up! School finished last week (it was just mad) so now I'm on 6weeks hols...and breathe....

Conina - wishing a TWW with a happy outcome! Am so impressed that you've done all you can around the house move as well!!

Bubba - sorry AF came, I've had a 'short' cycle like that too when they've been 25 days, I've been late got my hopes up only for her to arrive on day 28 as she normally does. After a year it's definitely worth getting help now :hugs:

Shmoo and Jodes - stick some tacks in the road so his tyres go flat :haha: what an inconsiderate git!!!

Northstar - does the cough med taste yuk? Or like Red Bull???!!!

Wendy - not sure whether you still on July or August but either way hun big hugs :hugs: for you and what you're going through....

AFM - CD16, full on + OPK AND it's my wedding anniversary so we will be making sweet music tonight!!! Blimey wouldn't that be fab if I could conceive on our wedding anni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Loads of luv and lets get dusted!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax the cough med stinks just hold your nose,it def helps thou,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry to hear about AF Bubba. On to the next cycle though! I think going in to seek more help is a great idea. I'm all about medical intervention myself lol!

Conina, fingers crossed for you this is your cycle.

Jax, good luck to you! I posted on the other thread, my last son was conceived on our 1st wedding anniversary!!!

As for me, I am CD 13 today and getting VERY close to getting a + OPK. I've had cramps since yesterday so I'm probably about to ovulate!


----------



## NorthStar

Jax I've got Asda's own make of cough medicine, it appears to be vomit flavoured:sick:

I choke it down and then go and brush my teeth and chew some gum, it is pretty bad. Big bottle is £2 and this is the third cycle using it so say 70p per cycle.

If you find one that doesn't taste of spew, please share that information:haha:


----------



## Bubba3

Thanks so much girls . I do the grapefruit thing , I guess Im a bit nervous to try anything that can mess with your cycle but Im at the point of being willing to try now. I do up my fluid in take which is a good idea . Oddly enough this one has been the least crampy , which was another reason I was getting my hopes up , I always cramp badly . Also odd given I had a pos but the gp thinks its a very early loss , this must happen to us all more than we know.
Jodes Ill check out the pre baby supp Im taking thanks sweets.x
Jax , that would be brilliant , happy dancing x
Thanks Shmoo x and mon x
Also , I know this is sensitive but I'm really really struggling with the whole bding to a timetable now. In the early days I was so cool and casual my hubby didnt even know other that we knew we were trying. Its got to the point where I'm really struggling , finding it a chore which is awful. I love my hubby to bits and fancy him its just the whole pressure thing. We talked about it last night and we agreed it's inevitable to a point and that there are plenty of years for the fun stuff . I was just wondering how you girls handle it ? 
Take care one and all x


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado167 said:


> Hu bubba :hugs:So so sorry the witch got u ,:hugs::hugs:Great u have decided to seek help and maybe u will get some answers soon,lovely to hear from you and it's lovely u are settling in,I have heard grapefruit juice helps with the ewcm ,I used guaifenesin and it really helped,it's a cough medicine sold over the counter,take care Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope your coping Despie , thanks for your words :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

It can be hard Bubba, it's hard to relax and TTC at the same time. However, I try to make it as romantic as possible, candles, a really nice sexy outfit, lots of kissing, that sort of thing. Honestly DH and I have a lot of chemistry even after being together for 11 years so BDing is usally really fun lol! 

I find that the more I relax and focus on him the more fun we both have. And, I try to treat every BD session as if that one is "the one" where it is going to happen. You know, try to make it special. On the days we have to rush we just don't enjoy it as much.

And by the way, a glass of wine beforehand does wonders too!


----------



## Bubba3

Yay , wine top tip Im now no longer living in a dry country . Thanks heaps I think its a mental block I have to get over x


----------



## Jennjenn

Bubba3 - I have seasonal allergies and the medicine I take dries me up, so I just quit taking it cd8-cd15. It's safe for pregnancy so I never knew it was an issue until I read it somewhere. So I hope you aren't taking anything like that. 

Keeping the romance is hard when TTC. Once I get my +OPK, I forget everything else around the house and just get us in the mood - movie, wine, take out, quality family time. I don't stress about housework, laundry or cooking dinner and it really helps b/c it's like a mini vacation! It works really well if it falls on a weekend - we got to DTD twice on Saturday :blush:. Hope this helps. 

AFM - I had 3 glorious donuts this morning - mmm they were so good! :munch: FF confirmed OV was this past Saturday so I am now 3 dpo. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd

Here is my chart, but I'm going to try and add it to my profile. I had to fudge my Saturday temp b/c I forgot to take it. :dohh: Historically my coverline has always been below 97.7, so I'm pretty confident I OV on Saturday


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, :bfn: here. Caved despite my temp drop which I know means :witch: is coming. Ordered my soy to start on CD2!!! I'm adding myself here for testing on Aug 27th.


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry Junebug :cry:...hope it's over quickly so you can start again!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry about the BFN Junebug. On to the next cycle! And by the way, your wedding pic is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry about your BFN Junebug :hugs: Hope AF comes and goes soon :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

:hugs: Junebug....sorry the witch got you....

Your ocean picture is beautiful!


----------



## Jennjenn

crystal443 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Crystal. I like to compare notes on what RE tell their patients. Our pricing for IVF was similar and they had a $$ back guarantee, too. But the cost of the drugs was separate and those were very $$$$. Anywhere from $3k to $5k a cycle - and then the RE could pull the plug right in the middle if your ovaries got overstimulated. So we're just doing it the old fashioned way and hoping a BFP comes along in the next 3 months...
> 
> After writing that - NorthStar and DMom were talking about the fertility friend special on FB this morning and I bought a year membership for $25. If I'm only TTC for 3 more months why did I spent that money...it's the TTC bug! It makes me crazy:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Those prices are outrageous..WOW.. my drugs will at most be $300 and the cycle including the cost of the bed will be just over $8000. We will get $4888 back from medicare the first time and if we need fresh cycles after that we'll get almost $6000 back . I could kick myself now for not getting private insurance to cover the cost of the bed etc. but when I see what some of the other ladies are paying in other countries we're pretty lucky here. I think I'm still in shock over the price of the drugs.:nope:Click to expand...

All the drugs RE would use on me are injectible human menopausal gonadotropins as well as ovidrel or Novarel for the trigger shot. He said with my age Clomid is not effective which is significantly cheaper. I'm glad it so affordable for you in OZ.


----------



## Jennjenn

Mbababy said:


> :hugs: Junebug....sorry the witch got you....
> 
> Your ocean picture is beautiful!

I'm 3 dpo as well! Woohoo can't wait to start testing Thursday. :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Junebug....sorry the witch got you....
> 
> Your ocean picture is beautiful!
> 
> I'm 3 dpo as well! Woohoo can't wait to start testing Thursday. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm actually 4 dpo...my ticker is off :dohh: I think we tested on the same day last month, so we're definitely close in cycles. I'm feelin' good about August being our month!! :happydance::happydance:

eta. Ticker fixed!


----------



## Jennjenn

My cycles can range anywhere from 26, 27 or 28 days. So I like to test early with the IC b/c I have a huge stash! I BBT just until I confirmed OV, but I'm stopping now b/c I got too emotionally upset. Good luck to you :dust:


----------



## Geminus

[-o&lt; I would like to be added to 8.12.11 as my testing date. Thanks Ladies :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

Geminus said:


> [-o&lt; I would like to be added to 8.12.11 as my testing date. Thanks Ladies :flower:

Sorry the witch got you Gem. :cry:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi everyone! Sounds like an interesting thread, this one.

I'd like to be added please? AF is due 8th Aug. 

If I don't have any symptoms before that, I'll wait to test on the 8th. If I do get symptoms, I'll most likely test earlier. I'm 2 DPO I think, at the moment.


----------



## Bubba3

So sorry the witch got you Junebug , :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Throwing heaps of dust your way Jenn:dust::dust:
I love your photo mbaba:thumbup:
The Gp has referred us to a fertility specialist a professor I have known through my work which is great. She's also ordered more bloods and an ultra sound. 
Also had a long chat with hubby today in our favourite coffee shop ( thankfully it was crowded and noisy given our topic of conversation ) We've thrashed out a few things surrounding the whole dancing to order thing. Of course he basically doesn't care he's easily pleased. We talked about making sure I get time to relax in which ever way I need or would like too. Ive got to look into ways to relax again do some things that interest or are fun for me. The background being that for over a year in SE Asia I had no balance as there was nothing else to do. I didn't work and socialising was very limited. I loved the year with my girls 100% but now it's time for balance. Otherwise this ttc thing will send me skiping off to the loopy bin , dribbling and singing to myself:wacko:. Especially as we discussed with the Gp that we're willing to go all the way to IVF if it comes to it. So alls good for now.
Thanks for all your tips gals , your all stars.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Bubba - so glad you have got the ball rolling and throwing you :dust::dust:

BlueHadeda - welcome hun and :dust: to you too. heres hoping you can hold out testing until 8th Aug

Geminus - :hugs: sorry:witch:got you hun here's to this cycle and some:dust: to you too

AFM - No annoying motorbike last night. And as I am CD6 today the :witch: has departed and OH had been informed :sex: can be started again which he is very happy about!


----------



## Jax41

Hi Everyone :hugs:

Junebug - bum, bum and triple bums....:hugs:

Gemini - sorry about the witch too :hugs:

Mon-n-Jon - thank you for the dust!!:kiss: It would certainly be an anni to remember!! 

Bubba - know what you mean about BD being a chore, think Mon-n-Jon's advice is tops!! :thumbup: Glad you were able to have a real heart 2 heart with your DH, and that you're feeling happier x

Mbababy & Jenn - go get that BFP!! :dust:

Nortstar - thanks for the tip on the cough med, I'll report in if I find one that doesn't make us chuck!!!:sick:

Shmoo - glad the bike man didn't interrupt proceedings last night :winkwink:

Hi Bluehadeda :hi: lovely to have you with us but hope that your stay here is a short one :flower:

AFM - got dancing last night :winkwink: and it's on the menu tonight too, just did another OPK and a REALLY strong + (stronger than the control line, never had that before!) so off we go again :happydance: Think my ticker must be a bit out....

But, I went for my Dr's appt today and she's said that she won't refer me to an FS until DH does an SA. Now for those that don't know about my lovely DH, he is most definitely NTNP and I'm TTC. We don't really talk about it and sometimes he can be less than co-operative. Bloody hell how am I going to convince him girls? I'm going to ask though, I have to. I've decided that even if I don't ever get to be a mummy then I have to know that I'll/we'll have given it our best shot. Otherwise I really will be so sad....

And to top it all, my Mum's best friend has just announced that her 41 year old daughter is preg with her first. I don't want to feel envious, but I just can't help it at the moment, I know feelings like this are toxic so trying to stop the tears and keep my chin up today for BDing tonight!! Mum said it to give me hope (although her friend didn't tell her for weeks as she's knows that I'm TTC) but I just feel awful, like when will this ever be my turn :shrug:

Sorry this is a bit rambly and if I've pulled anyone down, I'll find the bad day sticky and have a whinge and a :cry: on there xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Aww jax , I really do know how u feel and it's completely normal Hun,your day will and is coming,stay strong lovely,xxxxx ,u will def have to sit and talk there really is no other way around it unless u get your bfp this month,go seduce your man,Gl love always,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax, make sure you keep doing OPKs and BD until 2 days after the last positive one, as that egg may only be released up to 48 hours after the end of the LH surge!

That's a toughie: I would definitely bring it up with DH, especially if this is something that is important to you. You need to be upfront and honest and hopefully he'll understand and collaborate. I feel it is very important too for SAs to be done before the poor woman undergoes invasive testing! 

Bubba, your heart to heart with DH sounded perfect! Are you starting work again now that you're in Australia? Didn't realize you were off all year!

Welcome new ladies, you've been added to first page :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug, am not to sure wot date for me next cycle as I am still bleeding from my mc but could you put me down for august the 25 th please,many thank,xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We've all had those bitter why not me thoughts chick, honestly we have, so don't feel bad. I've hidden some of my friends on FB because I can't bear to see their endless baby related status updates and never ending baby pics (though it bores the arse of me as well as upsetting me!):winkwink:

Re your OH, you know yourself, does he respond to calm/reasonable/open, does he dig his heels in if he thinks he is being manipulated, or do tears melt his resolve, as you said you need to know in your heart that you have tried everything possible to achieve this - and you need him to support you in the process.


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax, make sure you keep doing OPKs and BD until 2 days after the last positive one, as that egg may only be released up to 48 hours after the end of the LH surge!
> 
> That's a toughie: I would definitely bring it up with DH, especially if this is something that is important to you. You need to be upfront and honest and hopefully he'll understand and collaborate. I feel it is very important too for SAs to be done before the poor woman undergoes invasive testing!

Okay Junebug thank you :flower: I'm def going to keep the BDing going and I'm going to talk to DH over the weekend as we are going to be together for all of it, uninterrupted...

Have to agree with everyone, your Avatar pic is soooooo romantic but I miss Zoelle because she is just gorgeous!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

Oh Jax , don't beat yourself up . Some days bumps are all you can see somehow. The gp that saw me today sitting on a neat wee bump! A friend of mine recently told me about her pregnancy I put on a performance worthy of at least a few oscars because I was happy for her and bitterness doesn't help . It's just that sometimes you cant help yourself. We've all felt it at time hun so don't feel bad. Your allowed to feel sad at times.
The sa is a tricky one . I guess the only thing you can do is try and talk. Can you down play it in anyway , or may light of it ? tricky I know. Let us know how you get on with that one. Men are tricky at the best of times !
Junebug , I could go back to work but to be honest the on calls are tough at the best of times. I'm also looking into other area's . Since my daughters diagnosis I have less reserve that I used too . I find working with such sick kids is really distressing , but we'll see. I'm interested in anthropology or even a theraputic side of life. I may re study . Also since my little ones diagnosis I want to be with my kids as much as possible , school is now part of our life and I want to be there at the gates. So tricky balancing finances and desires to be home but also keeping your own brain ticking. I do love my job. We have no idea how my dd may go shes great right now but Dystonia is unpredictable , it's altered my priorities in a way.
Well said Northstar , my girls are my whole world but no one is as interested in them as me , their father and close family . I'm always aware of this and don't go on and on about them . I put up pics but keep them solely for family as were on the other side of the planet from them. I try to remain aware that I was me before I was a mum. Thats not to say I'm not devoted but one day they will grow and I need to have something of me left. Good on you for protecting yourself


----------



## Macwooly

Jax :hugs: I hope your DH will agree to the SA :hugs: Maybe if you offer to help him get the sample he'll be more willing :winkwink:

But hopefully with your really strong OPK+ you will get your BFP and not need the referral :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Desperado167 said:


> Junebug, am not to sure wot date for me next cycle as I am still bleeding from my mc but could you put me down for august the 25 th please,many thank,xxx

OK hun, added you for the 25th, keep me posted and I'll readjust accordingly. Hope the bleeding stops soon :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jax - Good luck with that one. I've found that my DH responds well when he's in a very relaxed state - either from BD or a good meal w/ wine. :winkwink: And since I tend to internalize everything for weeks, I can usually answer all his 'what if' questions. When we started for TTC, I brought up the over 40 statistics and that even when TTC odds were not in our favor. 

Can your doc do a Huhner test? It's actually to check your CM, but if there's no sperm at least you know right away and DH might be more receptive to a SA. It's quite inexpensive and all he needs to do is make a deposit and then you are off to see the MD. 

Junebug - What's your opinion? I actually know a woman who found out her DH had issues when her test was done.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Jax - Good luck with that one. I've found that my DH responds well when he's in a very relaxed state - either from BD or a good meal w/ wine. :winkwink: And since I tend to internalize everything for weeks, I can usually answer all his 'what if' questions. When we started for TTC, I brought up the over 40 statistics and that even when TTC odds were not in our favor.
> 
> Can your doc do a Huhner test? It's actually to check your CM, but if there's no sperm at least you know right away and DH might be more receptive to a SA. It's quite inexpensive and all he needs to do is make a deposit and then you are off to see the MD.
> 
> Junebug - What's your opinion? I actually know a woman who found out her DH had issues when her test was done.

We were taught during medical school that couples with unexplained conceiving issues should always go SA first (after ovulation is confirmed in the woman through BBT and blood work) since about 30-50% of cases of infertility are due to sperm issues. It is cheap and easy to do, as opposed the the invasive tests that a woman must undergo. And from my experience I must say these stats hold true. I do the genetic counselling for men who are found to have low or absent :spermy: due to genetic factors. We see at least 3-4 couples weekly for this indication alone.


----------



## Watson101

Hi everyone - I've not been on one of these tester threads before but would love to join in. CD8 today but FF says not to bother testing until 18DPO due to past irregularities in my cycle so can you put me down for testing on 22nd August? 

Baby dust to everyone. XX


----------



## Desperado167

Watson101 said:


> Hi everyone - I've not been on one of these tester threads before but would love to join in. CD8 today but FF says not to bother testing until 18DPO due to past irregularities in my cycle so can you put me down for testing on 22nd August?
> 
> Baby dust to everyone. XX

Hi Hun and welcome,wishing u lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Watson, done!


----------



## Macwooly

Hi Watson :hi: Good luck :dust:


----------



## Conina

Welcome Watson!!

Can I just say how great it is to have a resident expert in Junebug? I know everyone on BnB is helpful but it's nice to have someone who isn't relying on Dr Google!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Couldn't agree more Conina, lovely to have Junebug!!!


----------



## star19762011

Hi everyone!!

I'm new to the site, I'm 35, on cycle 3 of TTC baby #2 (DD, baby #1 is now 12!!). 

I would like to join this thread as I am CD23, 6dpo, AF due 3rd Aug and plan to test on 7th Aug if AF doesn't come before and I can manage to wait that long!!

No signs at all at the moment so trying to tell myself it's not going to be this month :winkwink:

Lots of luck and baby dust to all xx:dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Star, added!

Thanks Conina and Mon :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

YEP - Junebug is the best!!!!

Welcome Watson - where's Holmes?:winkwink: Sorry couldn't resist :winkwink:

Welcome Star1976 - I'm 4dpo so I'll be testing right after you! Here's to some BFPs for August :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## mellieb

I want to join too! Even though my doc said that we should not try this month, due to high risk of multiples, there is still a chance. Please put me down for August 8th -that will be two days after AF should come. Thanks!

:winkwink:


----------



## Jennjenn

Welcome MellieB...good luck this month!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...sorry the witch showed up


----------



## googly

Jax41 said:


> AFM - got dancing last night :winkwink: and it's on the menu tonight too, just did another OPK and a REALLY strong + (stronger than the control line, never had that before!) so off we go again :happydance: Think my ticker must be a bit out....
> 
> But, I went for my Dr's appt today and she's said that she won't refer me to an FS until DH does an SA. Now for those that don't know about my lovely DH, he is most definitely NTNP and I'm TTC. We don't really talk about it and sometimes he can be less than co-operative. Bloody hell how am I going to convince him girls? I'm going to ask though, I have to. I've decided that even if I don't ever get to be a mummy then I have to know that I'll/we'll have given it our best shot. Otherwise I really will be so sad....

Hey Jax, I'm in exactly the same situation as you re. needing a SA in order to get a FS referral, AND a DH who is NTNP (whereas I am full-out TTC) (so many acronyms!!!) But yeah, he is paranoid about getting too full in to the TTC because his best friend's marriage pretty much fell apart after 3 years of trying. So we did say we were going to be chilled about it... (but I'm a bit I'm too impatient for that!! so I'm just trying to 'help' things along a little quicker... :haha:)

Anyway, I just yesterday broached the subject with him - I have been gradually warming him up to the idea of some aspects of TTC, by mentioning that it had been a fair while since we had been NTNP, and that I was concerned that I had noticed there might be something wrong with my cycle that might not let it happen (short LP)... not letting on about the BBT-ing, OPKing, etc of course!... but that I was going to go to the GP to get it looked at... later mentioned I was having blood tests, and then that I was going to get the results.

So then yesterday I told him about my appt with the GP - that they all came back ok, but the GP was concerned there was an issue, and recommended a FS would have more knowledge about it. So I was keen to do that. But, one problem, before a FS will see me/do more invasive tests on me, they would want to see a SA from him first - juuuuust to rule any issue out there <emphasis on it being a mere formality, before they check me out further/do more stuff on me>. No biggie... that's just their policy. Would he be willing to do that sometime??

And - all good! Didn't see it as a big issue at all. Asked if it was too early to see a FS (since we are NTNP), and I just explained that it's not about the fertility/making the baby so much as looking into an issue with my cycle, which is beyond the GP's knowledge/ability to investigate. And NTNP is not going to work if I have an issue... (That's no exaggeration anyway - my GP IS friggin useless when it comes to women's stuff, particularly this). So yeah - all good - it went down better than I thought... 

Give it a go!!

FX for you...


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo - way to go Googly!


----------



## googly

Jennjenn said:


> Woohoo - way to go Googly!

Hehehe, thanks... as he himself said, it's not exactly a big deal to ask him to jack off into a cup! 

(vs the stuff I may have to go through)

(uhhh, not his EXACT words either :haha:)

But I'm glad he was ok with it, since I was the one who was breaking the 'pact' here somewhat...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sounds good to me Googly! I mean, after all we have to go through, it's only fair.


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Sounds good to me Googly! I mean, after all we have to go through, it's only fair.

I reckon! I just hope his results come back ok - he's such an alpha male and so super confident he is very 'prolific' when it comes to his stuff, I don't know how it would affect him if it turned out he wasn't...

My LP is only 9 days though - at most - I think it's more likely that's causing an issue than anything!


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Googly! I mean, after all we have to go through, it's only fair.
> 
> I reckon! I just hope his results come back ok - he's such an alpha male and so super confident he is very 'prolific' when it comes to his stuff, I don't know how it would affect him if it turned out he wasn't...
> 
> My LP is only 9 days though - at most - I think it's more likely that's causing an issue than anything!Click to expand...

Oh yeah, that's a problem. Can you ask for progesterone? You need to lengthen your luteal phase till at least 12.


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Googly! I mean, after all we have to go through, it's only fair.
> 
> I reckon! I just hope his results come back ok - he's such an alpha male and so super confident he is very 'prolific' when it comes to his stuff, I don't know how it would affect him if it turned out he wasn't...
> 
> My LP is only 9 days though - at most - I think it's more likely that's causing an issue than anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, that's a problem. Can you ask for progesterone? You need to lengthen your luteal phase till at least 12.Click to expand...

Yeah I was just talking about that in another thread... my GP doesn't reckon it's necessary (pfffft) so until I see a FS, I'm on my own. Have been wondering about trying some progesterone cream, but have heard mixed results about them, and I'm a bit chicken to be honest! I might though...


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Aww jax , I really do know how u feel and it's completely normal Hun,your day will and is coming,stay strong lovely,xxxxx ,u will def have to sit and talk there really is no other way around it unless u get your bfp this month,go seduce your man,Gl love always,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you Despie, you are so lovely to keep cheerleading!! I can't help it, just feel like it's going to happen to everyone else and not me, on a real downer. DH didn't want to BD (hence on here talking to you), can't sleep, just keeps going over, and over and over in my head............xXx


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We've all had those bitter why not me thoughts chick, honestly we have, so don't feel bad. I've hidden some of my friends on FB because I can't bear to see their endless baby related status updates and never ending baby pics (though it bores the arse of me as well as upsetting me!):winkwink:.

Now that last bit did make me snigger!!:haha:



NorthStar said:


> Re your OH, you know yourself, does he respond to calm/reasonable/open, does he dig his heels in if he thinks he is being manipulated, or do tears melt his resolve, as you said you need to know in your heart that you have tried everything possible to achieve this - and you need him to support you in the process.

Northstar, thank you :kiss: Oh, I feel absolutely rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DH won't BD tonight (I supposed, grudgingly, I have to give him the night off, he has got to be up at 4:30am) this is just the story of my life. I'm so going to get him tomorrow!!

I need to do the calm/reasonable/open and just lay my cards on the table (again), he digs his hooves in when he wants to big time (not Taurus the bull for nothing) if he feels he's being pushed and tears don't work as ex-wife and eldest daughter have milked that for all it's worth. He has Monday off work, I want him to go then and get it done, but am at risk of ruining a lovely weekend as we are together celebrating our wedding anni. Oh well, I guess no pain, no gain and I can always chicken, enjoy my weekend and drop the bomb on Sunday eve :winkwink:

Oh why, oh why is this F***ING HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me Googly! I mean, after all we have to go through, it's only fair.
> 
> I reckon! I just hope his results come back ok - he's such an alpha male and so super confident he is very 'prolific' when it comes to his stuff, I don't know how it would affect him if it turned out he wasn't...
> 
> My LP is only 9 days though - at most - I think it's more likely that's causing an issue than anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, that's a problem. Can you ask for progesterone? You need to lengthen your luteal phase till at least 12.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I was just talking about that in another thread... my GP doesn't reckon it's necessary (pfffft) so until I see a FS, I'm on my own. Have been wondering about trying some progesterone cream, but have heard mixed results about them, and I'm a bit chicken to be honest! I might though...Click to expand...

Progesterone cream is not really effective. You'll need either compunded progesterone in vaginal suppositories or Crinone 8% gel which is another vaginal suppository. That should certainly lengthen your LP.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax :hugs: I hope your DH will agree to the SA :hugs: Maybe if you offer to help him get the sample he'll be more willing :winkwink:

Hey, I like it!! Thanks for that top tip :thumbup: Might throw that one in as he's glaring at me like I've asked him to hack his head off :haha: Men.....



Macwooly said:


> But hopefully with your really strong OPK+ you will get your BFP and not need the referral :dust:

Well now that would be absolutely perfect...sigh....:flower:

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Watson101 said:


> Hi everyone - I've not been on one of these tester threads before but would love to join in. CD8 today but FF says not to bother testing until 18DPO due to past irregularities in my cycle so can you put me down for testing on 22nd August?
> 
> Baby dust to everyone. XX

Hey, lovely to have you on board Watson (even though I'm having a downer of a day :dohh:). I so hope that Junebug can stick you down for a BFP you this month!!! Loads of dust coming your way........

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

star19762011 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm new to the site, I'm 35, on cycle 3 of TTC baby #2 (DD, baby #1 is now 12!!).
> 
> I would like to join this thread as I am CD23, 6dpo, AF due 3rd Aug and plan to test on 7th Aug if AF doesn't come before and I can manage to wait that long!!
> 
> No signs at all at the moment so trying to tell myself it's not going to be this month :winkwink:
> 
> Lots of luck and baby dust to all xx:dust:

Hi Star :hi: You're testing before me so I'll be stalking you!!! Really hope your stay here with us is a short one :flower:


----------



## Jax41

mellieb said:


> I want to join too! Even though my doc said that we should not try this month, due to high risk of multiples, there is still a chance. Please put me down for August 8th -that will be two days after AF should come. Thanks!
> 
> :winkwink:

Hi Mellieb :hi: I'm due to test on 8th too, lets hope we see those magic double lines whilst brushing our teeth!!!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Hi everyone, old and new... just saying hello as I have read so many posts from today that I'm a big mush in my head remembering who was what hehehe...sorry kind of dizzy from heavy AF and 7 vials full of blood taken today for testing by the Fertility Specialist. Kind of getting excited here. yesterday I had some mixed feelings but I think today I have a better idea of everything. I had made the mistake of researching Dr Google for stats but feel better after getting an actual number from the facility directly.

Lots of baby dust to you all and FXd!


----------



## Jax41

googly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - got dancing last night :winkwink: and it's on the menu tonight too, just did another OPK and a REALLY strong + (stronger than the control line, never had that before!) so off we go again :happydance: Think my ticker must be a bit out....
> 
> But, I went for my Dr's appt today and she's said that she won't refer me to an FS until DH does an SA. Now for those that don't know about my lovely DH, he is most definitely NTNP and I'm TTC. We don't really talk about it and sometimes he can be less than co-operative. Bloody hell how am I going to convince him girls? I'm going to ask though, I have to. I've decided that even if I don't ever get to be a mummy then I have to know that I'll/we'll have given it our best shot. Otherwise I really will be so sad....
> 
> Hey Jax, I'm in exactly the same situation as you re. needing a SA in order to get a FS referral, AND a DH who is NTNP (whereas I am full-out TTC) (so many acronyms!!!) But yeah, he is paranoid about getting too full in to the TTC because his best friend's marriage pretty much fell apart after 3 years of trying. So we did say we were going to be chilled about it... (but I'm a bit I'm too impatient for that!! so I'm just trying to 'help' things along a little quicker... :haha:)
> 
> Anyway, I just yesterday broached the subject with him - I have been gradually warming him up to the idea of some aspects of TTC, by mentioning that it had been a fair while since we had been NTNP, and that I was concerned that I had noticed there might be something wrong with my cycle that might not let it happen (short LP)... not letting on about the BBT-ing, OPKing, etc of course!... but that I was going to go to the GP to get it looked at... later mentioned I was having blood tests, and then that I was going to get the results.
> 
> So then yesterday I told him about my appt with the GP - that they all came back ok, but the GP was concerned there was an issue, and recommended a FS would have more knowledge about it. So I was keen to do that. But, one problem, before a FS will see me/do more invasive tests on me, they would want to see a SA from him first - juuuuust to rule any issue out there <emphasis on it being a mere formality, before they check me out further/do more stuff on me>. No biggie... that's just their policy. Would he be willing to do that sometime??
> 
> And - all good! Didn't see it as a big issue at all. Asked if it was too early to see a FS (since we are NTNP), and I just explained that it's not about the fertility/making the baby so much as looking into an issue with my cycle, which is beyond the GP's knowledge/ability to investigate. And NTNP is not going to work if I have an issue... (That's no exaggeration anyway - my GP IS friggin useless when it comes to women's stuff, particularly this). So yeah - all good - it went down better than I thought...
> 
> Give it a go!!
> 
> FX for you...Click to expand...

Hey Googly, now that's mischevious, but I so like it!!! You've definitely given me food for thought on how to 'ask' DH, saying that it's just routine (which isn't far from the truth!) would be perfect - thank you!!! (I too very much have a feeling it's me and not him anyway as he has 3 from first time round and his ex had a pretty horrific eptopic after the 1st and he still managed to get her preg, I know fertility counts on both sides but.....). And I think not to turn the thumbscrews and say 'oh and whilst you're off on Monday darling d'you think you could knock one out and get it to the Dr's' is probably not the way to go either. Patience, Jax, patience, like you where TTC is concerned I have limited reserves now! But as my ole granny used to say there's more than one way to skin a cat :haha: God I'm probably really showing my age here now!

Thank you so much for your advice, I so hope you manage to get your stuff sorted too :flower: xXx


----------



## Indigo77

Jax....just use donor sperm...


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Jax....just use donor sperm...

Indigo - you have no idea how often Northstar and me have pondered on this subject :haha: If only!!!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lol, I wouldn't blame you!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So looks like we'll have to skip TTC'ing in August :cry: Just looked at DH's school (8 months of teacher's college starting in September, 5 hours away from where we live) based on my 29-30 day cycles, if we got pregnant in August, my due date would be around May 2nd, which would mean a C-section between 38-39 weeks, smack dab in the middle of DH's final exam week. I don't even want to risk it, that would NOT be good timing. Had we gotten pregnant this month, the C-section would have been at the end of March, during one of his 3 week placements here in Toronto so that wouldn't have been too bad...

Off to remove myself from testers' list... Sniff sniff...


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> So looks like we'll have to skip TTC'ing in August :cry: Just looked at DH's school (8 months of teacher's college starting in September, 5 hours away from where we live) based on my 29-30 day cycles, if we got pregnant in August, my due date would be around May 2nd, which would mean a C-section between 38-39 weeks, smack dab in the middle of DH's final exam week. I don't even want to risk it, that would NOT be good timing. Had we gotten pregnant this month, the C-section would have been at the end of March, during one of his 3 week placements here in Toronto so that wouldn't have been too bad...
> 
> Off to remove myself from testers' list... Sniff sniff...

:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

June do you have any family that could help out? I have several friends whose husbands are in Iraq and MIL or her mother comes over to help...just an idea.


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug....:hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

For sure, I just know how much it means to DH to be there himself. He loved doing skin to skin with Zoë when she was a newborn, and cuddling her just as much as I did. I don't want to take that away from him :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug...I would postpone, too...can't take that away from him.... :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> So looks like we'll have to skip TTC'ing in August :cry: Just looked at DH's school (8 months of teacher's college starting in September, 5 hours away from where we live) based on my 29-30 day cycles, if we got pregnant in August, my due date would be around May 2nd, which would mean a C-section between 38-39 weeks, smack dab in the middle of DH's final exam week. I don't even want to risk it, that would NOT be good timing. Had we gotten pregnant this month, the C-section would have been at the end of March, during one of his 3 week placements here in Toronto so that wouldn't have been too bad...
> 
> Off to remove myself from testers' list... Sniff sniff...

Awww bugger :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Awww sorry Junebug :hugs::hugs: but I think you're right to postpone xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> So looks like we'll have to skip TTC'ing in August :cry: Just looked at DH's school (8 months of teacher's college starting in September, 5 hours away from where we live) based on my 29-30 day cycles, if we got pregnant in August, my due date would be around May 2nd, which would mean a C-section between 38-39 weeks, smack dab in the middle of DH's final exam week. I don't even want to risk it, that would NOT be good timing. Had we gotten pregnant this month, the C-section would have been at the end of March, during one of his 3 week placements here in Toronto so that wouldn't have been too bad...
> 
> Off to remove myself from testers' list... Sniff sniff...

Sorry Junebug, I know how much you want this but I think you are doing the right thing by DH by waiting another month:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug - going to say it again, bum, bum and triple bums but your DH sounds lovely and that you're totally together with #2. So I agree to give birth at such an important time for him wouldn't be good, you know he would not have his head in the right place for his exams. And hey, do I remember you saying you're only 36? Man, you have a good few years left to get another gorgeous Zoe!!!!:flower:

Will you stay with us though or are you going to have a break from BnB too? xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Awww Junebug sorry to hear that i take it it's only next month and then you can continue TTC in September? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - got dancing last night :winkwink: and it's on the menu tonight too, just did another OPK and a REALLY strong + (stronger than the control line, never had that before!) so off we go again :happydance: Think my ticker must be a bit out....
> 
> But, I went for my Dr's appt today and she's said that she won't refer me to an FS until DH does an SA. Now for those that don't know about my lovely DH, he is most definitely NTNP and I'm TTC. We don't really talk about it and sometimes he can be less than co-operative. Bloody hell how am I going to convince him girls? I'm going to ask though, I have to. I've decided that even if I don't ever get to be a mummy then I have to know that I'll/we'll have given it our best shot. Otherwise I really will be so sad....
> 
> Hey Jax, I'm in exactly the same situation as you re. needing a SA in order to get a FS referral, AND a DH who is NTNP (whereas I am full-out TTC) (so many acronyms!!!) But yeah, he is paranoid about getting too full in to the TTC because his best friend's marriage pretty much fell apart after 3 years of trying. So we did say we were going to be chilled about it... (but I'm a bit I'm too impatient for that!! so I'm just trying to 'help' things along a little quicker... :haha:)
> 
> Anyway, I just yesterday broached the subject with him - I have been gradually warming him up to the idea of some aspects of TTC, by mentioning that it had been a fair while since we had been NTNP, and that I was concerned that I had noticed there might be something wrong with my cycle that might not let it happen (short LP)... not letting on about the BBT-ing, OPKing, etc of course!... but that I was going to go to the GP to get it looked at... later mentioned I was having blood tests, and then that I was going to get the results.
> 
> So then yesterday I told him about my appt with the GP - that they all came back ok, but the GP was concerned there was an issue, and recommended a FS would have more knowledge about it. So I was keen to do that. But, one problem, before a FS will see me/do more invasive tests on me, they would want to see a SA from him first - juuuuust to rule any issue out there <emphasis on it being a mere formality, before they check me out further/do more stuff on me>. No biggie... that's just their policy. Would he be willing to do that sometime??
> 
> And - all good! Didn't see it as a big issue at all. Asked if it was too early to see a FS (since we are NTNP), and I just explained that it's not about the fertility/making the baby so much as looking into an issue with my cycle, which is beyond the GP's knowledge/ability to investigate. And NTNP is not going to work if I have an issue... (That's no exaggeration anyway - my GP IS friggin useless when it comes to women's stuff, particularly this). So yeah - all good - it went down better than I thought...
> 
> Give it a go!!
> 
> FX for you...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Googly, now that's mischevious, but I so like it!!! You've definitely given me food for thought on how to 'ask' DH, saying that it's just routine (which isn't far from the truth!) would be perfect - thank you!!! (I too very much have a feeling it's me and not him anyway as he has 3 from first time round and his ex had a pretty horrific eptopic after the 1st and he still managed to get her preg, I know fertility counts on both sides but.....). And I think not to turn the thumbscrews and say 'oh and whilst you're off on Monday darling d'you think you could knock one out and get it to the Dr's' is probably not the way to go either. Patience, Jax, patience, like you where TTC is concerned I have limited reserves now! But as my ole granny used to say there's more than one way to skin a cat :haha: God I'm probably really showing my age here now!
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice, I so hope you manage to get your stuff sorted too :flower: xXxClick to expand...

Jax it does sound like "softly softly catchy monkey" for you with DH :hugs: Definitely say it's just routine in order for you to progress with testing :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug_CJ said:


> So looks like we'll have to skip TTC'ing in August :cry: Just looked at DH's school (8 months of teacher's college starting in September, 5 hours away from where we live) based on my 29-30 day cycles, if we got pregnant in August, my due date would be around May 2nd, which would mean a C-section between 38-39 weeks, smack dab in the middle of DH's final exam week. I don't even want to risk it, that would NOT be good timing. Had we gotten pregnant this month, the C-section would have been at the end of March, during one of his 3 week placements here in Toronto so that wouldn't have been too bad...
> 
> Off to remove myself from testers' list... Sniff sniff...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies, decided to join this thread even though I won't be testing in Aug as otherwise I might miss out on all the chat!

Junebug sorry you have to miss out too but like you say it sounds like the best thing to do given the circumstances :(

Jax, hope you manage to persuade DH to do the tests, it's not really much to ask after all we have to go through but you would think it is like asking them to burn all their possessions or something :growlmad:

:dust: to all the testers this month


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> Northstar, thank you :kiss: Oh, I feel absolutely rubbish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DH won't BD tonight (I supposed, grudgingly, I have to give him the night off, he has got to be up at 4:30am) this is just the story of my life. I'm so going to get him tomorrow!!
> 
> I need to do the calm/reasonable/open and just lay my cards on the table (again), he digs his hooves in when he wants to big time (not Taurus the bull for nothing) if he feels he's being pushed and tears don't work as ex-wife and eldest daughter have milked that for all it's worth. He has Monday off work, I want him to go then and get it done, but am at risk of ruining a lovely weekend as we are together celebrating our wedding anni. Oh well, I guess no pain, no gain and I can always chicken, enjoy my weekend and drop the bomb on Sunday eve :winkwink:
> 
> Oh why, oh why is this F***ING HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok well I don't know if this will make you feel better or not BUT one of the ladies I have spoken to on another thread, she was also convinced that it was her issue as her OH had an 11yo from his first marriage. 

After trying for 12 months or so they finally got tested, and turned out to have male factor infertility, so what I'm saying is that the situation can change for men as well as women over the years, so there are other possibilities not just you.

I don't know when you should approach it, honestly he will probably pick up that something is wrong if you stew over it all weekend during your anniversary - so it might be better to just get it out there and then get on with your weekend :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Can someone explain to me how i do temping? I find it all very confusing (which doesn't take much). Can i do it during mid morning or do i have to temp as soon as i get up in the morning? If the latter i may find it a struggle with the little ones. Thanks :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Can someone explain to me how i do temping? I find it all very confusing (which doesn't take much). Can i do it during mid morning when or do i have to temp as soon as i get up in the morning? If the latter i may find it a struggle with the little ones. Thanks :flower:

The *first thing *you do when you open your eyes is reach over to the bedside table and plonk the BBT thermometer in your mouth, it sits there for about 1 minute then beeps frantically to tell you it's done, you record the temp on either your mobile phone app (if your mobile lives on your bedside table) or a notebook, and only THEN can you get up for a pee or deal with your kids.


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes you can either get this book from Amazon called "Taking Charge of your Fertility" by Toni Weschler OR/and go to www.fertilityfriend.com and open an account and do their charting course, principles are the same for both methods.

I use fertility friend for charting, AND an excel spreadsheet, and I also have the mobile of fertility friend on mobile + another app called Ovuview, because I like to sure, you know?

If you sleep in or get up earlier you can also use this website for adjusting your temp (the longer you sleep the warmer you will be on waking)
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## dachsundmom

I do it the same way NS does, lol. 

I have no idea when I will be testing in Aug, but I am going to crash this party, lol. 

Jax, it took me awhile to convince DH to do the testing, but he agreed in the end. FX'd.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I do it the same way NS does, lol.
> 
> I have no idea when I will be testing in Aug, but I am going to crash this party, lol.
> 
> Jax, it took me awhile to convince DH to do the testing, but he agreed in the end. FX'd.

I like to think it's because I'm a numbers geek, and DMom is a woman of science:haha: but Jodes you only have to use* one* of the methods to record, just fertility friend would be fine, and if you have a mobile on the bedside then it's pretty easy just to plug in the temp.

I got my BBT thermometer on ebay, it was about £5.

I don't know my testing date yet either, OH not home anyway, but I don't want to miss out on the chit chat ha ha ha.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes, FF has free 25 minute course that is really helpful.


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 your new pic is great! Love to see your face...and sorry your bean was not a sticky one either (yes I just saw it on your signature)


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Jodes, I am sorry I missed that....:cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how i do temping? I find it all very confusing (which doesn't take much). Can i do it during mid morning when or do i have to temp as soon as i get up in the morning? If the latter i may find it a struggle with the little ones. Thanks :flower:
> 
> The *first thing *you do when you open your eyes is reach over to the bedside table and plonk the BBT thermometer in your mouth, it sits there for about 1 minute then beeps frantically to tell you it's done, you record the temp on either your mobile phone app (if your mobile lives on your bedside table) or a notebook, and only THEN can you get up for a pee or deal with your kids.Click to expand...

LOL NS that sums it up so well!! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> Junebug - going to say it again, bum, bum and triple bums but your DH sounds lovely and that you're totally together with #2. So I agree to give birth at such an important time for him wouldn't be good, you know he would not have his head in the right place for his exams. And hey, do I remember you saying you're only 36? Man, you have a good few years left to get another gorgeous Zoe!!!!:flower:
> 
> Will you stay with us though or are you going to have a break from BnB too? xXx

Awwww thanks that's sweet but I'm 38 :flower:

Actually we talked about this after I logged off BnB last night. He threw the stats I gave him a while back, right when we started trying for Zoë (10% chance per cycle) AND he said let's continue :dance: He said if it does work in August, then he'll do his exams the week before and come back home to be here for the birth! I'm sure the school will let him.

SO I'M BACK ON LADIES!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance: YAY for Junebug being back in!!! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Junebug - going to say it again, bum, bum and triple bums but your DH sounds lovely and that you're totally together with #2. So I agree to give birth at such an important time for him wouldn't be good, you know he would not have his head in the right place for his exams. And hey, do I remember you saying you're only 36? Man, you have a good few years left to get another gorgeous Zoe!!!!:flower:
> 
> Will you stay with us though or are you going to have a break from BnB too? xXx
> 
> Awwww thanks that's sweet but I'm 38 :flower:
> 
> Actually we talked about this after I logged off BnB last night. He threw the stats I gave him a while back, right when we started trying for Zoë (10% chance per cycle) AND he said let's continue :dance: He said if it does work in August, then he'll do his exams the week before and come back home to be here for the birth! I'm sure the school will let him.
> 
> SO I'M BACK ON LADIES!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

You're DH is so sweet and fab and yeah that you're back on for TTC again :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

WOOOT WOOOT way to go Junebug!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm so thrilled, it came from him which shocked me but made me so happy :cloud9: And I'm so happy to be back on board with all of you!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Awww what a sweet DH you have Junebug, that is a good man!

So far I'm having a great day. Finally get a very + OPK this morning on both my IC OPK and my CBFM!

Funny thing is DH was soooo tired last night that I couldn't bring myself to "seduce" him lol, he has to wake up very early in the morning. I was thinking "that sucks, I know I'm about to ovulate, hope I don't miss the egg." :nope:

So I got in bed with him after he fell asleep and wore something slinky to bed hoping that he wouldn't be able to resist himself once he woke up and he would just HAVE to have me before he left for work.:blush: Well, it must have worked really well because he woke up right out of his deep sleep and seemed to be very in the mood! :happydance: I couldn't believe it!

And as if that wasn't enough my evil plan worked out very well this morning too! :happydance: Man if that BD session doesn't do it I don't know what will! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

again Mon...LUCKY GIRL!

I had to put mine on Maca and Horney Goat stuff LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, thanks LL. We are both 35 so maybe it's the age thing. Gosh I sure hope that doesn't disappear in a decade. I'm always telling him that they need to study him and figure out what makes him so "ready to go" all the time. I think we could make a fortune off him!


----------



## LLbean

LOL mine was more like that just 3 years ago...I think he just got "comfortable" LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sounds like you need to snap him out of it lol. I say it's time for a trip to Victoria's secret or maybe even Frederick's of Hollywood? Get something really sexy and if that doesn't make him randy then up the horny goat weed lol!


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA well he is fine now...his problem is he is always tired...my hubby HAS TO work out every day (he's a maniac) and hence wakes up really early to go for 2 hours before heading to work


----------



## Mon_n_john

Maybe he can switch the time he works out? My DH works out every day too but he does it when he comes home. And when he's really tired I tell him to skip the treadmill and work out on me lol.


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHAHA mine would not trade...hate to say. even when SICK he still goes to the gym...7 days a week!


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how i do temping? I find it all very confusing (which doesn't take much). Can i do it during mid morning when or do i have to temp as soon as i get up in the morning? If the latter i may find it a struggle with the little ones. Thanks :flower:
> 
> The *first thing *you do when you open your eyes is reach over to the bedside table and plonk the BBT thermometer in your mouth, it sits there for about 1 minute then beeps frantically to tell you it's done, you record the temp on either your mobile phone app (if your mobile lives on your bedside table) or a notebook, and only THEN can you get up for a pee or deal with your kids.Click to expand...

thanks Northstar i can count on you to be blunt haha! Well i can't see temping being a problem so i will give it a whirl. I've already got a BBT and i'm already set up with FF i've just bought a VIP membership for the month to try it out. I will look into their tutorial for charting. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 your new pic is great! Love to see your face...and sorry your bean was not a sticky one either (yes I just saw it on your signature)

thanks LL yeah another MC to add to my list (luckily it was short lived and only lasted 2 days so it was really a chemical). I'm off to the doctors on Saturday to get another opinion on whether they will send me for tests now? I'm not holding my breath but you never know. Even though i'm holding out for a BFP this cycle i can't get excited because i'm fearful of miscarrying again. Another one will send me over the edge. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Jodes, I am sorry I missed that....:cry:

no worries and thanks :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Junebug - going to say it again, bum, bum and triple bums but your DH sounds lovely and that you're totally together with #2. So I agree to give birth at such an important time for him wouldn't be good, you know he would not have his head in the right place for his exams. And hey, do I remember you saying you're only 36? Man, you have a good few years left to get another gorgeous Zoe!!!!:flower:
> 
> Will you stay with us though or are you going to have a break from BnB too? xXx
> 
> Awwww thanks that's sweet but I'm 38 :flower:
> 
> Actually we talked about this after I logged off BnB last night. He threw the stats I gave him a while back, right when we started trying for Zoë (10% chance per cycle) AND he said let's continue :dance: He said if it does work in August, then he'll do his exams the week before and come back home to be here for the birth! I'm sure the school will let him.
> 
> SO I'M BACK ON LADIES!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Brilliant news Junebug. Our husbands can be quite accommodating when they want to be. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> again Mon...LUCKY GIRL!
> 
> I had to put mine on Maca and Horney Goat stuff LOL

where can you buy this Maca and Horney Goat? My husband is up for BDing but i need him to be up for it for more than 5 mins :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Holland and Barrett sell it combined - not sure how easy it is to get in store as I buy it off their website :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Holland and Barrett sell it combined - not sure how easy it is to get in store as I buy it off their website :thumbup:

thanks hun i will have a look on their website now. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> again Mon...LUCKY GIRL!
> 
> I had to put mine on Maca and Horney Goat stuff LOL
> 
> where can you buy this Maca and Horney Goat? My husband is up for BDing but i need him to be up for it for more than 5 mins :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how i do temping? I find it all very confusing (which doesn't take much). Can i do it during mid morning when or do i have to temp as soon as i get up in the morning? If the latter i may find it a struggle with the little ones. Thanks :flower:
> 
> The *first thing *you do when you open your eyes is reach over to the bedside table and plonk the BBT thermometer in your mouth, it sits there for about 1 minute then beeps frantically to tell you it's done, you record the temp on either your mobile phone app (if your mobile lives on your bedside table) or a notebook, and only THEN can you get up for a pee or deal with your kids.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Northstar i can count on you to be blunt haha! Well i can't see temping being a problem so i will give it a whirl. I've already got a BBT and i'm already set up with FF i've just bought a VIP membership for the month to try it out. I will look into their tutorial for charting. :hugs:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:

I don't DO subtle LOL

Sounds like you are good to go, welcome to the beepy BBT club.

The temping itself takes 1 minute a day, but you can spend hours afterwards analysing your chart ha ha ha. It's good though, confirms ovulation AND gives you an advance warning of impending AF.

Let's all experiment on our partners with this horny goat weed!!!


----------



## mrshanna

I just want to say I love this thread! I know I dont post very often (I think this is my second) but I love stalking it and reading all of you wonderful ladies posts. The TTC over 35 forum is wonderful because you ladies are all so incredibly supportive of one another!!!I hope you all get your BFPs on this lucky August thread!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jodes, I am sorry I missed that....:cry:
> 
> no worries and thanks :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too Hun,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm so thrilled, it came from him which shocked me but made me so happy :cloud9: And I'm so happy to be back on board with all of you!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Thank you Junebug for maintaining the list...AF is due Aug 9, so I will test Aug 10. Please add me to that day....


----------



## Macwooly

Could you chance my test day to 25 August please?

AF has arrived so won't need to test on 5 August :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Could you chance my test day to 25 August please?
> 
> AF has arrived so won't need to test on 5 August :)


R u sure? Seems crazy-early.....Any chance you are just spotting? When did u ovulate?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

This seemed like a bargain so i bought it. Will need to do the FF tutorial now so i know what i am doing when it come.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...8EXC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1311884638&sr=8-3


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Could you chance my test day to 25 August please?
> 
> AF has arrived so won't need to test on 5 August :)


Aww hun i am so sorry the bitch got you. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry to hear that MacWooly. There's always next cycle!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy that thermometer looks really good!

Wooly, this seems really early? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:

Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Don't feel bad Junebug, I'll start testing at 6 DPO LOL! I have 50+ IC so I'm gonna be peeing like crazy!!!


----------



## Conina

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:

Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!


----------



## Conina

In other news... I get the keys to my new house today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We've been trying to buy a new house since before we got married, so I'm sooooo excited it's finally happening!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> In other news... I get the keys to my new house today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We've been trying to buy a new house since before we got married, so I'm sooooo excited it's finally happening!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great news Conina a new house and possibly a baby on the way too from what your reading said :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!Click to expand...

Mine were around the 2 half week wait for ovulation but my AF would always come on Day 28 :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Could you chance my test day to 25 August please?
> 
> AF has arrived so won't need to test on 5 August :)

I agree it does seem a tad early but sorry if it is though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> This seemed like a bargain so i bought it. Will need to do the FF tutorial now so i know what i am doing when it come.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...8EXC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1311884638&sr=8-3

Wendy i have this BBT and i got some HPT'S, OPK'S and a chart with it too. Hope your feeling much more hopeful today. I really hope you don't need that shot. Fingers firmly crossed for you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Holland and Barrett sell it combined - not sure how easy it is to get in store as I buy it off their website :thumbup:

Holland and Barratt have loads of stuff i am having a field day on here buying stuff haha!!! Looked into the horny goat weed and my DH said and i quote 'i'm not paying £21.00 for stuff i don't need' mmmm ok then love! He can be quite sensitive at times. I'm going to buy some sea kelp i believe its very good for the thyroid hormone function. Does anyone know when i take it during ttc? :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> This seemed like a bargain so i bought it. Will need to do the FF tutorial now so i know what i am doing when it come.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...8EXC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1311884638&sr=8-3

That's the same one I've got Wendy, does the job well though it does beep 10 TIMES when it's done LOL:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly :hugs:

Damn that AF for messing with you like that.


----------



## Conina

Jodes2011 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> In other news... I get the keys to my new house today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We've been trying to buy a new house since before we got married, so I'm sooooo excited it's finally happening!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Great news Conina a new house and possibly a baby on the way too from what your reading said :flower: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jodes! No harm to Gail, but I'll believe the reading when I see the BFP!!


----------



## Macwooly

Conina yeah to the keys to your new house :dance:

Ladies AF is exactly on time. My cycle is usually 25 days with a 13 day LP but cycle just ended I ovualted on CD9 and had my usual 13 day LP. In a way I am pleased I have shorter cycles but in another way I'm getting through my eggs quicker.

I'm not upset she's here and DH & I are ok with it and our TTC plan and we know in our hearts one day we will be blessed but we just don't know when. And at the moment we both have our weight lose plans to keep us occupied :)

My test date was 7 days after AF as due not her due day :)

But who knows 25 August I may see a BFP and in the meantime loads and loads of :dust: to all :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> In other news... I get the keys to my new house today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We've been trying to buy a new house since before we got married, so I'm sooooo excited it's finally happening!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's great news Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> If you sleep in or get up earlier you can also use this website for adjusting your temp (the longer you sleep the warmer you will be on waking)
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Hey, thanks for that. I have quite irregular sleeping habits so this might be helpful. Although my temp seems to go down on the days I sleep in longer, so figure that one out...!


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> This seemed like a bargain so i bought it. Will need to do the FF tutorial now so i know what i am doing when it come.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...8EXC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1311884638&sr=8-3
> 
> That's the same one I've got Wendy, does the job well though it does beep 10 TIMES when it's done LOL:growlmad:Click to expand...

That's the same one I've got too. I was a bit dubious about it though as when it arrived the packet said "clinical digital thermometer" and the suppliers had just stuck their own label onto it saying "basal body thermometer". Plus the instructions say it measures to an accuracy of 0.1 C, which is the same as my normal clinical thermometer so it's not any more accurate.

Mind you, I'd just been using my normal clinical thermometer for the last couple of months before getting this one and it still shows an ovulation pattern with temp going up so I guess that's good enough!


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> does the job well though it does beep 10 TIMES when it's done LOL:growlmad:

"

P.S. the beeping wakes up my DH and he always asks "What is it today? Am I needed to perform yet?" :haha: (He hasn't quite figured it all out yet - that temp going up means it's too late!)


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls 
Sorry af arrived Macwooly , I'm glad you know you will be blessed one day , it will happen.:hugs:
Hi Lancylass , mine beeps really gently , perhaps the batteries are going. Good luck :thumbup:
I saw a naturapath today , Im going to get back to basics and make a few changes in order to try and get as healthy as poss. Crazy when I think about all the crack addled , 20 macdonalds a day , smoking women who fall pregnant all the time but hey . Maybe if all it does is make me feel I'm being pro active while we wait for the specialist then so beit. I'm going to take milk thistle to cleanse and support liver function and spirulina as an over all super food . essential fatty acid , protein and anti oxidant. I'm avoiding anything that can mess with my cycle. Who knows , wasn't too expensive so that's a relief. 
Hubby made me home made soup yesterday because I'm full of cold and came home with flowers ....certainly helps with the bding stuff I was going on about , he's not daft !:winkwink:
Hope everyone is doing okay ?
So glad your still with us Junebug , what a star your oh is , big brownie points there.
Hope your feeling a bit better Jax ?


----------



## Bubba3

Hey , Jodes , just read back a bit , you okay ?? or is that a stupid question . 
Love you pic by the way , Ive been trying to up load a pic but the power here has been a bit iffy . I'll get there x


----------



## Wendyk07

Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:


----------



## Bubba3

Ohhh Junebug , that's a really tough one . We've lived through either one of us doing finals and it's a stressful old time. 
Hang out with us though , we'd miss you lots xx


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Junebug - going to say it again, bum, bum and triple bums but your DH sounds lovely and that you're totally together with #2. So I agree to give birth at such an important time for him wouldn't be good, you know he would not have his head in the right place for his exams. And hey, do I remember you saying you're only 36? Man, you have a good few years left to get another gorgeous Zoe!!!!:flower:
> 
> Will you stay with us though or are you going to have a break from BnB too? xXx
> 
> Awwww thanks that's sweet but I'm 38 :flower:
> 
> Actually we talked about this after I logged off BnB last night. He threw the stats I gave him a while back, right when we started trying for Zoë (10% chance per cycle) AND he said let's continue :dance: He said if it does work in August, then he'll do his exams the week before and come back home to be here for the birth! I'm sure the school will let him.
> 
> SO I'M BACK ON LADIES!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendyk07 said:


> Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
> What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:

:shock: & :rofl: at the 120 hpt's and 80 opk's!!!! what will tomorrow's delivery take your count too?

I have: 

1xpack of 20 CBFM sticks
15 IC HPT's
3x ClearBlue Digi Hpt's
2x FRER Hpt's
50 IC OPK's


----------



## Jax41

Mon_n_john said:


> Awww what a sweet DH you have Junebug, that is a good man!
> 
> So far I'm having a great day. Finally get a very + OPK this morning on both my IC OPK and my CBFM!
> 
> Funny thing is DH was soooo tired last night that I couldn't bring myself to "seduce" him lol, he has to wake up very early in the morning. I was thinking "that sucks, I know I'm about to ovulate, hope I don't miss the egg." :nope:
> 
> So I got in bed with him after he fell asleep and wore something slinky to bed hoping that he wouldn't be able to resist himself once he woke up and he would just HAVE to have me before he left for work.:blush: Well, it must have worked really well because he woke up right out of his deep sleep and seemed to be very in the mood! :happydance: I couldn't believe it!
> 
> And as if that wasn't enough my evil plan worked out very well this morning too! :happydance: Man if that BD session doesn't do it I don't know what will! :haha:

Nice one Mon!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!Click to expand...

Hey Conina and Junebug - I think I've got the same kinda thing going on, late ov but still a 28/29 day cycle, so my ticker is waaaaaaaay out as I'm still getting + OPK's and AF is due 8th Aug. So that means a short LP yea? Oh no :shock: does that mean bad news?????


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> In other news... I get the keys to my new house today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We've been trying to buy a new house since before we got married, so I'm sooooo excited it's finally happening!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ahhh, that's lovely Conina!! So hope you get your BFP this cycle so you can start filling up those rooms with :baby::baby::baby::happydance:!!!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Conina yeah to the keys to your new house :dance:
> 
> Ladies AF is exactly on time. My cycle is usually 25 days with a 13 day LP but cycle just ended I ovualted on CD9 and had my usual 13 day LP. In a way I am pleased I have shorter cycles but in another way I'm getting through my eggs quicker.
> 
> I'm not upset she's here and DH & I are ok with it and our TTC plan and we know in our hearts one day we will be blessed but we just don't know when. And at the moment we both have our weight lose plans to keep us occupied :)
> 
> My test date was 7 days after AF as due not her due day :)
> 
> But who knows 25 August I may see a BFP and in the meantime loads and loads of :dust: to all :dust:

WOW :shock: d'you mean to say that if you'd been 7 days late you'd have been able to resist POAS????????? Now that's will power!! xXx


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
> What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:
> 
> :shock: & :rofl: at the 120 hpt's and 80 opk's!!!! what will tomorrow's delivery take your count too?
> 
> I have:
> 
> 1xpack of 20 CBFM sticks
> 15 IC HPT's
> 3x ClearBlue Digi Hpt's
> 2x FRER Hpt's
> 50 IC OPK'sClick to expand...

Oh i didnt add the frers or the digis. i was only counting the IC's lol

After tomorrows delivery i will have:

140 ics
90 opks
4 frers (2 twin packs)
4 CB digis

i will get through them though. LOL

When i do get to POAS again i will make sure that i do 2 at a time. :blush:


----------



## sadie

Mon, im with u! Pos opk yesterday evening at 5 pm and we dtd at midnight. This morning at 11:30, there was still a pos opk, so i plan on doing some seducing this afternoon/early evening! 

FXFX. Im testing on the 12 of august!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Conina and Junebug - I think I've got the same kinda thing going on, late ov but still a 28/29 day cycle, so my ticker is waaaaaaaay out as I'm still getting + OPK's and AF is due 8th Aug. So that means a short LP yea? Oh no :shock: does that mean bad news?????Click to expand...

Hate to say but you may have a long cycle :hugs: Ovulation day can vary but LP is usually consistent to within a day!


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Hey , Jodes , just read back a bit , you okay ?? or is that a stupid question .
> Love you pic by the way , Ive been trying to up load a pic but the power here has been a bit iffy . I'll get there x

yeah i'm cool :hugs: you will have to remind me what i put my memory is like a pile of mush these days. Maybe i was having an off day? I will take a look myself because you have me wondering now haha! Thanks for the compliment and yes get a pic up so we can all see you :hugs::kiss::kiss:

I've just had a look through and i think your relating to my answer to LL? with me being fearful of having another miscarriage and it sending me over the edge?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Conina and Junebug - I think I've got the same kinda thing going on, late ov but still a 28/29 day cycle, so my ticker is waaaaaaaay out as I'm still getting + OPK's and AF is due 8th Aug. So that means a short LP yea? Oh no :shock: does that mean bad news?????Click to expand...

Jax as long as LP is minimum 10-11 days, shouldn't be a problem! We got pregnant our first try with Zoë despite my shorter LP :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
> What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:
> 
> :shock: & :rofl: at the 120 hpt's and 80 opk's!!!! what will tomorrow's delivery take your count too?
> 
> I have:
> 
> 1xpack of 20 CBFM sticks
> 15 IC HPT's
> 3x ClearBlue Digi Hpt's
> 2x FRER Hpt's
> 50 IC OPK'sClick to expand...
> 
> Oh i didnt add the frers or the digis. i was only counting the IC's lol
> 
> After tomorrows delivery i will have:
> 
> 140 ics
> 90 opks
> 4 frers (2 twin packs)
> 4 CB digis
> 
> i will get through them though. LOL
> 
> When i do get to POAS again i will make sure that i do 2 at a time. :blush:Click to expand...

Wow, Dmon has competition from you two!!!! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Conina yeah to the keys to your new house :dance:
> 
> Ladies AF is exactly on time. My cycle is usually 25 days with a 13 day LP but cycle just ended I ovualted on CD9 and had my usual 13 day LP. In a way I am pleased I have shorter cycles but in another way I'm getting through my eggs quicker.
> 
> I'm not upset she's here and DH & I are ok with it and our TTC plan and we know in our hearts one day we will be blessed but we just don't know when. And at the moment we both have our weight lose plans to keep us occupied :)
> 
> My test date was 7 days after AF as due not her due day :)
> 
> But who knows 25 August I may see a BFP and in the meantime loads and loads of :dust: to all :dust:
> 
> WOW :shock: d'you mean to say that if you'd been 7 days late you'd have been able to resist POAS????????? Now that's will power!! xXxClick to expand...

It won't normally be 7 days after AF is due but 5 August is an emotional day for me so a BFP that day would have been brill if AF had stayed away.

But I will always test after AF is due but possibly only if she is 2-3 days late :)


----------



## Jax41

Girls :flower:

Just in case you don't pick up my 'thanks' against your posts I just want to say thanks for your love and words over the past few days, I appreciate it so very much :kiss:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
> What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:
> 
> :shock: & :rofl: at the 120 hpt's and 80 opk's!!!! what will tomorrow's delivery take your count too?
> 
> I have:
> 
> 1xpack of 20 CBFM sticks
> 15 IC HPT's
> 3x ClearBlue Digi Hpt's
> 2x FRER Hpt's
> 50 IC OPK'sClick to expand...
> 
> Oh i didnt add the frers or the digis. i was only counting the IC's lol
> 
> After tomorrows delivery i will have:
> 
> 140 ics
> 90 opks
> 4 frers (2 twin packs)
> 4 CB digis
> 
> i will get through them though. LOL
> 
> When i do get to POAS again i will make sure that i do 2 at a time. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, Dmon has competition from you two!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

It wasnt intentional. I had hid my original lot of IC's and OPK's and forgot where i put them. hunted the house for 2 days looking for them so gave u and bought more. The day the new batch was delivered was the day i found the ones i had lost. :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Conina and Junebug - I think I've got the same kinda thing going on, late ov but still a 28/29 day cycle, so my ticker is waaaaaaaay out as I'm still getting + OPK's and AF is due 8th Aug. So that means a short LP yea? Oh no :shock: does that mean bad news?????Click to expand...

no because i ovulate later in my cycle (it's because i'm taking Soy and EPO that my ovulation has come sooner these past two months) and always have a 28 day cycle and have become pregnant 7 times in total 4 being healthy :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
> What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:
> 
> :shock: & :rofl: at the 120 hpt's and 80 opk's!!!! what will tomorrow's delivery take your count too?
> 
> I have:
> 
> 1xpack of 20 CBFM sticks
> 15 IC HPT's
> 3x ClearBlue Digi Hpt's
> 2x FRER Hpt's
> 50 IC OPK'sClick to expand...
> 
> Oh i didnt add the frers or the digis. i was only counting the IC's lol
> 
> After tomorrows delivery i will have:
> 
> 140 ics
> 90 opks
> 4 frers (2 twin packs)
> 4 CB digis
> 
> i will get through them though. LOL
> 
> When i do get to POAS again i will make sure that i do 2 at a time. :blush:Click to expand...

do you know how many i have? a big fat 0


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Conina yeah to the keys to your new house :dance:
> 
> Ladies AF is exactly on time. My cycle is usually 25 days with a 13 day LP but cycle just ended I ovualted on CD9 and had my usual 13 day LP. In a way I am pleased I have shorter cycles but in another way I'm getting through my eggs quicker.
> 
> I'm not upset she's here and DH & I are ok with it and our TTC plan and we know in our hearts one day we will be blessed but we just don't know when. And at the moment we both have our weight lose plans to keep us occupied :)
> 
> My test date was 7 days after AF as due not her due day :)
> 
> But who knows 25 August I may see a BFP and in the meantime loads and loads of :dust: to all :dust:
> 
> WOW :shock: d'you mean to say that if you'd been 7 days late you'd have been able to resist POAS????????? Now that's will power!! xXxClick to expand...
> 
> It won't normally be 7 days after AF is due but 5 August is an emotional day for me so a BFP that day would have been brill if AF had stayed away.
> 
> But I will always test after AF is due but possibly only if she is 2-3 days late :)Click to expand...

Ahh yes, I remember :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow Wooly, short cycle! I wish I would O earlier than CD16-20 :grr: My LP has always been short, 12-13 days, but that darn FP lasts forever :cry:
> 
> Changed my test date to the 24th, since Zoë, my sister and I are leaving for Switzerland on August 25th! And if the cycle planner on FF is accurate, I should be ovulating on the 12th or 13th of August... With my short LPs, I will test at 11-12DPO. Oh who am I kidding? I will start POAS at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> Junebug - I sooooo feel your pain. Other ladies say how long the 2ww goes on for, but I hate the 3 week wait to ovulate MUCH more!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Conina and Junebug - I think I've got the same kinda thing going on, late ov but still a 28/29 day cycle, so my ticker is waaaaaaaay out as I'm still getting + OPK's and AF is due 8th Aug. So that means a short LP yea? Oh no :shock: does that mean bad news?????Click to expand...
> 
> no because i ovulate later in my cycle (it's because i'm taking Soy and EPO that my ovulation has come sooner these past two months) and always have a 28 day cycle and have become pregnant 7 times in total 4 being healthy :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jodes :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG wendy, now I have to place an order; you make my stash look like nothing...my DH says TIA for the credit card bill hs is about to get!


----------



## mrshanna

Wow Im a serious stick stash slacker!!! I have ONE frer, thats it, and I only have that because we are going on vacation in the middle of nowhere and if AF is late, I wouldnt be able to go buy one!!!


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Holland and Barratt have loads of stuff i am having a field day on here buying stuff haha!!! Looked into the horny goat weed and my DH said and i quote 'i'm not paying £21.00 for stuff i don't need' mmmm ok then love! He can be quite sensitive at times. I'm going to buy some sea kelp i believe its very good for the thyroid hormone function. Does anyone know when i take it during ttc? :flower:

LOL...let me tell you a secret...I bought the horny goats and put it in the bottle of Maca now...they look very similar...Hubby does not know he is taking it and let me tell you...HUGE difference...I think it works better than Maca LOL



Conina said:


> In other news... I get the keys to my new house today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We've been trying to buy a new house since before we got married, so I'm sooooo excited it's finally happening!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on the new home!!!! We are also looking now...maybe hubby will like one soon too and we can do that as well. Have FUN decorating :happydance:



Wendyk07 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thermometer has been depatched and will be with me tomorrow along with the opk's and HPT's that coe with it. My Dh would be shocked if he know how many HPT's i have now so i will definately have to hide these. At last count i had 120 HPT's and 80 OPK's not including the delivery tomorrow. :blush:
> What can i say lol I am a POAS addict and a girls got to be prepared. :rofl:
> 
> :shock: & :rofl: at the 120 hpt's and 80 opk's!!!! what will tomorrow's delivery take your count too?
> 
> I have:
> 
> 1xpack of 20 CBFM sticks
> 15 IC HPT's
> 3x ClearBlue Digi Hpt's
> 2x FRER Hpt's
> 50 IC OPK'sClick to expand...
> 
> Oh i didnt add the frers or the digis. i was only counting the IC's lol
> 
> After tomorrows delivery i will have:
> 
> 140 ics
> 90 opks
> 4 frers (2 twin packs)
> 4 CB digis
> 
> i will get through them though. LOL
> 
> When i do get to POAS again i will make sure that i do 2 at a time. :blush:Click to expand...

Are you planning on starting a re-sale company there Wendy? HAHAHAHA



dachsundmom said:


> OMG wendy, now I have to place an order; you make my stash look like nothing...my DH says TIA for the credit card bill hs is about to get!

Looks like I will be joining your madness soon too HAHAHA. I had a bunch of HPT but used them all this past month...gotta get a new stash started again


----------



## Wendyk07

LoL

Sorry Dmom - he will save though on a bulk buy. :rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

sadie said:


> Mon, im with u! Pos opk yesterday evening at 5 pm and we dtd at midnight. This morning at 11:30, there was still a pos opk, so i plan on doing some seducing this afternoon/early evening!
> 
> FXFX. Im testing on the 12 of august!

Awesome Sadie! Ditto here too, I also got a VERY positive OPK this morning, even darker than yesterday's! So DH and I will definately be having lots of fun today when he gets home from work. :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh LL, you are too funny, so he has no idea he's taking the horny goat stuff??? :rofl: You are an evil genius! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

he already was frowning on Maca (even though technically it was to improve his sperm he had read something about it making him horny)...so something with the word Horny would never fly lol...he left me no choice! hahaha


----------



## Mon_n_john

OMG that is too funny! I read somewhere on the board where a girl put it in to her husband's coffee and he freaked out when he saw stuff floating in it. He thought she was trying to poison him LOL!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> he already was frowning on Maca (even though technically it was to improve his sperm he had read something about it making him horny)...so something with the word Horny would never fly lol...he left me no choice! hahaha

U have def given me ideas ,lol, but dh takes the macca powder ,wonder if I cud empty the powder from the horny goats weed capsules into his macca pot,god that wud be amazing,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> OMG that is too funny! I read somewhere on the board where a girl put it in to her husband's coffee and he freaked out when he saw stuff floating in it. He thought she was trying to poison him LOL!

Yip that was me ,:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> he already was frowning on Maca (even though technically it was to improve his sperm he had read something about it making him horny)...so something with the word Horny would never fly lol...he left me no choice! hahaha
> 
> U have def given me ideas ,lol, but dh takes the macca powder ,wonder if I cud empty the powder from the horny goats weed capsules into his macca pot,god that wud be amazing,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

my only concern is how do you know how much he is taking that way??? if you don't mind it then do it...oh and next time put it in the blender or food processor first...turn it to powder hahahaha


----------



## Desperado167

I make it up for him on his breakfast tray,being the dear sweet wife I am,:haha::haha:He has toast tea and a cherry yog with half a teaspoon of macca I cud just sprinkle some horny goats weed on top ,I will tell him thou :winkwink:


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in months. :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> OMG that is too funny! I read somewhere on the board where a girl put it in to her husband's coffee and he freaked out when he saw stuff floating in it. He thought she was trying to poison him LOL!
> 
> Yip that was me ,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA! That was priceless, I nearly died laughing when I read that!!!


----------



## Conina

Desperado167 said:


> I make it up for him on his breakfast tray,being the dear sweet wife I am,:haha::haha:He has toast tea and a cherry yog with half a teaspoon of macca I cud just sprinkle some horny goats weed on top ,I will tell him thou :winkwink:

If the tray suddenly won't balance on his lap, you know it's worked :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

(Sorry that was v crude, but couldn't resist!!)


----------



## Jennjenn

Very funny Conina...:thumbup:

I think I need horny goat weed...It's so hard to get me motivated after I OV...plus I started taking my allergy medicine so I feel like a dried up creek bed down there :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha: my husband is well up for it but i wish he would calm it down otherwise it ends in like 2mins. God he better not read any of this otherwise he will divorce me.


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: my husband is well up for it but i wish he would calm it down otherwise it ends in like 2mins. God he better not read any of this otherwise he will divorce me.Click to expand...

AHAHAHA

Did you see my Flight of he Conchord's video for business time?..."making love for 2 minutes" HAHAHAHA
https://youtu.be/mhN93rFZuJs


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh no, poor Jodes. There has to be a supplement for that!


----------



## bradsbeb

i haven't o'ed yet, not till the 2nd but i will be testing aug 16th, hopefully this is our month ladies! :) goooooooood luck!


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I make it up for him on his breakfast tray,being the dear sweet wife I am,:haha::haha:He has toast tea and a cherry yog with half a teaspoon of macca I cud just sprinkle some horny goats weed on top ,I will tell him thou :winkwink:
> 
> If the tray suddenly won't balance on his lap, you know it's worked :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> (Sorry that was v crude, but couldn't resist!!)Click to expand...

I loved it ,lol,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: my husband is well up for it but i wish he would calm it down otherwise it ends in like 2mins. God he better not read any of this otherwise he will divorce me.Click to expand...

Jodes I would be happy with two minutes ,ten mins is torture ,I am like counting sheep :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sadie

U guys are so funny! Great group here!!

I have a little question and i always get mixed answers from it. The ovary/ovulation pain... Mittleschmertz....is that occuring as the egg is being released or before or after? Ive had the pain for 6 hours now.... Normal for me, but am waiting for dp to come home and hopefully he'll be easily persuaded. Ugh! We cant miss this opportunity!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: my husband is well up for it but i wish he would calm it down otherwise it ends in like 2mins. God he better not read any of this otherwise he will divorce me.Click to expand...
> 
> Jodes I would be happy with two minutes ,ten mins is torture ,I am like counting sheep :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

or thinking of England!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## LLbean

Ahahaha you guys are cracking me up, counting sheep? Lol sounds like someone watched The Borgias ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: my husband is well up for it but i wish he would calm it down otherwise it ends in like 2mins. God he better not read any of this otherwise he will divorce me.Click to expand...
> 
> Jodes I would be happy with two minutes ,ten mins is torture ,I am like counting sheep :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> or thinking of England!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: xxClick to expand...

. ,or wot chores I need to do and wot I am cooking for dinner Or even more importantly wot I am missing on b and b ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

sadie said:


> U guys are so funny! Great group here!!
> 
> I have a little question and i always get mixed answers from it. The ovary/ovulation pain... Mittleschmertz....is that occuring as the egg is being released or before or after? Ive had the pain for 6 hours now.... Normal for me, but am waiting for dp to come home and hopefully he'll be easily persuaded. Ugh! We cant miss this opportunity!

from my personal experience when i feel ovulation pain that's when i know the egg is about to be released. It's difficult this one as everyone is so different. I think what the other ladies would say is chart your BBT's to know for sure. I tend to have a pattern of EWCM then LH surge EWCM then ovulation pains. Best get cracked on with :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

I found this piece of info

Follicular swelling: The swelling of follicles in the ovaries prior to ovulation. While only one or two eggs mature to the point of being released, a number of follicles grow during the follicular phase of the menstrual cycle (non-dominant follicles atrophy prior to ovulation). Because follicles develop on both sides, this theory explains mittelschmerz that occurs simultaneously on both sides of the abdomen.[2

So it sounds to me you get the pain prior to ovulation


----------



## Desperado167

sadie said:


> U guys are so funny! Great group here!!
> 
> I have a little question and i always get mixed answers from it. The ovary/ovulation pain... Mittleschmertz....is that occuring as the egg is being released or before or after? Ive had the pain for 6 hours now.... Normal for me, but am waiting for dp to come home and hopefully he'll be easily persuaded. Ugh! We cant miss this opportunity!

I agree with Jodie, it's just before u ovulate,I wud bd as much as possible today and the next two days,good luck Hun,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I daren't give my OH any Horny Goats weed as I would be permantly walking like I'd lost my horse!!!:haha::haha::haha: He doesn't need any help in that department whatsoever. After :witch: has buggered off he tells me it feels like he hasn't had any in mths!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha: my husband is well up for it but i wish he would calm it down otherwise it ends in like 2mins. God he better not read any of this otherwise he will divorce me.Click to expand...
> 
> Jodes I would be happy with two minutes ,ten mins is torture ,I am like counting sheep :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> or thinking of England!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> . ,or wot chores I need to do and wot I am cooking for dinner Or even more importantly wot I am missing on b and b ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Some women get the pain as the egg is released, lol. This is another one of those things meant to confuse us and just piss us off, lol.


----------



## mrshanna

I believe mine comes on just prior to ovulation. It is very hard to bd when you are in a lot of pain, but my pain is most intense the day of my darkest OPK. Like this ttc thing isnt hard enough...I just grin and bear it and try not to wince too much. Makes dh very unhappy when our bding causes me so much pain.


----------



## froliky2011

August 29th


----------



## Mon_n_john

Dmom, I believe you wanted to see the CBFM OPKS? Here you go:

And if you want me to post it on another thread, let me know.
 



Attached Files:







CBFM OPKs.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sadie

Its painful for me too, but as you said, grin and bear it!!!


----------



## sadie

Thanks all. Its so frustrating to think that the egg only lives for 12 hours. I know sperm lasts longer, but its easy to doubt and question everythng. 
I took clomid this cycle and today was the first time i actually felt pain on both sides! Hopefully, we dtd in time, tho we did last night, too. Tomorrow morning, just to be safe! Is my next goal.

Thanks again everyone. BFP's for everyone!!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Some women get the pain as the egg is released, lol. This is another one of those things meant to confuse us and just piss us off, lol.

My point excately everyone is different :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls :hi:

I have had a little spotting this morning. Nothing big but enought that i am glad i got them to hold off on the methotrexine. If it develops into full AF i will be over the moon. It still might mean nothing but it gives me hope. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> I have had a little spotting this morning. Nothing big but enought that i am glad i got them to hold off on the methotrexine. If it develops into full AF i will be over the moon. It still might mean nothing but it gives me hope. :)

Wendy,:hugs:Was just thinking about you,that's great Hun ,hope it continues ,stay strong lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Good news Wendy , heres hoping x
Shmoo I'm with you I'd be afraid of my hubby on horny goats weed ! I think it would be like a bad scene from Benny Hill....
Jodes yeah it was that comment that made me worry , hope your okay hon x


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Good news Wendy , heres hoping x
> Shmoo I'm with you I'd be afraid of my hubby on horny goats weed ! I think it would be like a bad scene from Benny Hill....
> Jodes yeah it was that comment that made me worry , hope your okay hon x

Benny Hill quote just made me laugh :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Yeah i'm fine hun it was one of my off days i'm keeping positive. How are you? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> I have had a little spotting this morning. Nothing big but enought that i am glad i got them to hold off on the methotrexine. If it develops into full AF i will be over the moon. It still might mean nothing but it gives me hope. :)

good luck Wendy :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

CD1! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will have a test date later!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> CD1! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will have a test date later!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great news Wendy, hope it keeps up and turns into a full-blown :witch: for you!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> CD1! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will have a test date later!

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - I have never wished :witch: to hurry up and visit anyone before but, I am wishing and praying hard for you that she does come flying in in all her glory for you.:hugs::hugs:

DMom - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:you and Wendy are the only 2 people I have ever wished :witch: to hurry up and get here. 1 down 1 to go:happydance::happydance: onwards and upwards for this new cycle hun.


----------



## Wendyk07

Results for July so far: (Calculated using 43 results and 57 testers)

BFP's - 21%
Witch - 79%

(Calculated using full table including those with no results)
BFP'S - 16%
Witch - 60%
unknown - 24%


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Wendy - I have never wished :witch: to hurry up and visit anyone before but, I am wishing and praying hard for you that she does come flying in in all her glory for you.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> DMom - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:you and Wendy are the only 2 people I have ever wished :witch: to hurry up and get here. 1 down 1 to go:happydance::happydance: onwards and upwards for this new cycle hun.


Thanks hun, I'm still spotting but there is more each time i wipe(sorry if tmi). I really hope it turns into AF. Fx'd.

x


----------



## Wendyk07

I would so love to go to EPAU on Monday and tell them where to shove there Methotrexate. LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :happydance: Lots of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:

Wendy - :hugs: Hope this is the start of AF for you :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Wendy, hope you don't really need it.
It is however a wonderful drug for those who need it. It has saved the lives of many women, including mine :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: Wendy, hope you don't really need it.
> It is however a wonderful drug for those who need it. It has saved the lives of many women, including mine :flower:

Absolutely! It has saved so many lives and if i had a confirmed ectopic i wouldnt think twice but i have no diagnosis and its one hell of a drug to give someone without one. So because they have no idea where the residual tissue is they give it anyway? I must say however that this department fobbed me off initially and couldnt have been any more dismissive about the CP giving me another reason to doubt them. My notes read "unknown cause" so they really just want rid of me.


----------



## shmoo75

Wendyk07 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Wendy, hope you don't really need it.
> It is however a wonderful drug for those who need it. It has saved the lives of many women, including mine :flower:
> 
> Absolutely! It has saved so many lives and if i had a confirmed ectopic i wouldnt think twice but i have no diagnosis and its one hell of a drug to give someone without one. So because they have no idea where the residual tissue is they give it anyway? I must say however that this department fobbed me off initially and couldnt have been any more dismissive about the CP giving me another reason to doubt them. My notes read "unknown cause" so they really just want rid of me.Click to expand...

I understand how you feel Wendy and I so want you to be able to tell them to stick the MET where the sun don't shine. FX that you can.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything keeps coming on it's own Wendy!


----------



## googly

Hey gals... back on the Horny Goat Weed - because it fascinates me - should the boys be taking that ALL month for it to be effective, or can they just take it the crucial week you want them 'up and at it' at a moment's notice?! My OH certainly likes the action, no worries... but he's not an 'every day' kinda guy, he gets too tired... 

I want Mon_n_John type action happening!!  :happydance: hoping the HGW might do it...


----------



## googly

Oh my god, there is a SUPER Horny Goat Weed!!!

I must have....


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Wendy, hope you don't really need it.
> It is however a wonderful drug for those who need it. It has saved the lives of many women, including mine :flower:
> 
> Absolutely! It has saved so many lives and if i had a confirmed ectopic i wouldnt think twice but i have no diagnosis and its one hell of a drug to give someone without one. So because they have no idea where the residual tissue is they give it anyway? I must say however that this department fobbed me off initially and couldnt have been any more dismissive about the CP giving me another reason to doubt them. My notes read "unknown cause" so they really just want rid of me.Click to expand...

I've been through this position with the hospitals many times Wendy and i really know where your coming from here. We are just a number to them and then move on to the next poor woman. Don't get me wrong not everywhere in UK isn't like this but there has been numerous times when my hubby has wanted to complain about the lack of poor care we were given in the EPAU, when i kept having to go back and forth into hospital because i was getting ill towards the end of my last pregnancy and when i went into labour (i gave birth to Jude in a side room and not on the acutal labour ward my husband was furious). Then they wonder why we don't have any faith in them?!

I take it your HCG levels are dropping now? If they are and your starting to bleed naturally then lets hope you won't need it. Good luck hun and i hope everything works out.

xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Oh my god, there is a SUPER Horny Goat Weed!!!
> 
> I must have....

get it get it :haha::haha::haha::haha: x


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> CD1! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will have a test date later!

Yayyyyy! I had a day off BnB yesterday so I'm rapt to hear this news weirdly enough :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> Hey gals... back on the Horny Goat Weed - because it fascinates me - should the boys be taking that ALL month for it to be effective, or can they just take it the crucial week you want them 'up and at it' at a moment's notice?! My OH certainly likes the action, no worries... but he's not an 'every day' kinda guy, he gets too tired...
> 
> I want Mon_n_John type action happening!!  :happydance: hoping the HGW might do it...

Thanks for asking this question, I was wondering too, though in my case all I really want is for the horniness to occurr BEFORE I go to my bed not at 3am as my OH is night hawk:haha:


----------



## sadie

So ladies.... Im so annoyed. 
We dtd on thursday night. Friday the o pains started at noon and we dtd at midnight. Saturday FF confirmed that i Oed but he wasnt able to 'perform'. So frustrated. 

Oh, how i want a baby!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> So ladies.... Im so annoyed.
> We dtd on thursday night. Friday the o pains started at noon and we dtd at midnight. Saturday FF confirmed that i Oed but he wasnt able to 'perform'. So frustrated.
> 
> Oh, how i want a baby!

:hugs::hugs: Your timing sounds really good!


----------



## sadie

Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.

It gets tough; I have to remember every cycle that asking for sex on demand might be a little much for DH at times, lol.

Remember when sex was just for the orgasm, lol?:wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Hey gals... back on the Horny Goat Weed - because it fascinates me - should the boys be taking that ALL month for it to be effective, or can they just take it the crucial week you want them 'up and at it' at a moment's notice?! My OH certainly likes the action, no worries... but he's not an 'every day' kinda guy, he gets too tired...
> 
> I want Mon_n_John type action happening!!  :happydance: hoping the HGW might do it...

Heehee! You are too funny! Lingerie is my secret weapon :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

sadie said:


> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.

Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA well there we go again Mon, mine does NOT like BJs! (oh God I hope he never reads these pages) but yes, he gets weirded out LOL (which I am ok with cause I was kind of turned off on them with my ex...who expected one every single time)

on the HGW ... I do 2 caps daily (1 in the am and 1 in the pm) cause if I change it up he will notice LOL...but he is not crazy running after me either...just gets him more interested than usual, so all good so far


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...

I think your one of those secret porn stars :haha::haha: nah i'm only messing my fella isn't bothered for BJ's either LL he would rather i put on some sexy lingerie especially the ones i wore for our wedding night although my boobs have gotten bigger since then so i really do have to squeeze into it. :blush:


----------



## LLbean

yes mine likes that better...as long as it shows mu butt cleavage he is in heaven LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...

I have to remember to give my OH one next week, after I O, remind me Mon? :blush: LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I think your one of those secret porn stars :haha::haha: nah i'm only messing my fella isn't bothered for BJ's either LL he would rather i put on some sexy lingerie especially the ones i wore for our wedding night although my boobs have gotten bigger since then so i really do have to squeeze into it. :blush:Click to expand...

LOL, you crack me up. DH tells me all the time that we would make great porn movies! HAHAHA. Let's just say I had a lot of guy friends when I was a teenager and they were obsessed with porn so yeah, maybe I watched too much of it! :wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to remember to give my OH one next week, after I O, remind me Mon? :blush: LOLClick to expand...

No worries, I'll make sure to remind you! Now I'm off to see if I can find a smiley for that :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to remember to give my OH one next week, after I O, remind me Mon? :blush: LOLClick to expand...
> 
> No worries, I'll make sure to remind you! Now I'm off to see if I can find a smiley for that :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: that would for sure be a "Customised" smiley


----------



## Mon_n_john

:rofl:Oh God, I found one! 

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticon-critic/images/rude/blow-job.gif


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> :rofl:Oh God, I found one!
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticon-critic/images/rude/blow-job.gif

OMG! :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Or there is this one hahaha https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/blowjob.gif


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> :rofl:Oh God, I found one!
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticon-critic/images/rude/blow-job.gif

Mon if I ever get married again you SO have to come to my hen night!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> Or there is this one hahaha https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/blowjob.gif

This one is cuter, though I find the smiley licking her lips wrong on so many levels:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

mon_n_john said:


> or there is this one hahaha https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?file=emoticons/main/adult/blowjob.gif

ewwwwwwwwwww lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:Oh God, I found one!
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticon-critic/images/rude/blow-job.gif
> 
> Mon if I ever get married again you SO have to come to my hen night!!!!Click to expand...

Haha, I would LOVE to, we would have a wonderful time, I assure you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Or there is this one hahaha https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/blowjob.gif
> 
> This one is cuter, though I find the smiley licking her lips wrong on so many levels:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I would HAVE to agree, ewwww! You should see how many they have, it's crazy! There is one for every position!!!

Perhaps this is more to your liking:

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/blowjob4.gif

Over with nice and quick :rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Is anybody in the mood for a good laugh? I'll be happy to post more. Fair warning though, no sipping tea while looking at these! I can not be held responsible for damage to your laptops LOL.


----------



## LLbean

LOL notice how it got quiet all of a sudden? HAHAHAHA

I saw a few on that site... I like their spermie better than the one here...the white fluffy one


----------



## Mon_n_john

Haha LL, I hadn't realized that there was more than 1 page of those. Those are sooo funny, who knew there was such variety? LOL!


----------



## NorthStar

Go on then Mon, let's have a laugh at cartoon smileys doing dirty things heh heh

And I totally agree, a fast BJ is a good BJ :muaha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Here you go per your request LOL:

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/behind.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/bukkake.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/crazyguy.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/fastjob.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/frombehind.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/hittingit.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/inplace.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/sheep.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/slipslip.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/stiletto.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/wanker.gif

https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/wanker2.gif


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...

Hey believe me, that's already in my arsenal... :happydance: and it certainly gets him going on days he's kind of 'meh'... but still!

We're just getting tired and lazy in our old age! That and we've both being trying to get fit again for a snowboarding trip this week - seems like a major effort just to do that let alone think about :sex: after :haha:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Or there is this one hahaha https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/blowjob.gif
> 
> This one is cuter, though I find the smiley licking her lips wrong on so many levels:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

That is indeed wrong wrong WRONG!


----------



## googly

OMG! I've watched some porn in my time (lived with a bunch of rugby boys in college apart from anything else) but those make me blush a little!!


----------



## Indigo77

Lovely.....I need to figure out how to block this thread......:blush:


----------



## LLbean

wow! HAHAHA


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I know! I had no idea there were smileys out there that looked like that! I just about died when I joined BNB and saw the BDing smileys going at it LOL!


----------



## NorthStar

OMG Mon you found a smiley that comes in the other smileys face!


----------



## Jennjenn

Love those! My DH would want to act them all out if he saw I was looking at them...


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> OMG Mon you found a smiley that comes in the other smileys face!

HAHA I know I couldn't believe it! There are more but they use AOL people to act out positions. Hillarious!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow I come home after almost 2 days away and I find porn smilies on the August thread :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks for the laugh ladies! Hope you are all well tonight!

Side note: no one new to add to the August testers thread! Off to unpack...


----------



## Mon_n_john

HAHAHA! See what happens when you go away Junebug? We all turn into porn addicts lol! So happy to have you back!

As for me, I don't have a definite test date because I'm going to be testing every day anyways lol. Today's result at 3 DPO was a BFN, surprise, surprise! But seriously, I have like 60 IC HPTs, so why not POAS? LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Here you go per your request LOL:
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/behind.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/bukkake.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/crazyguy.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/fastjob.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/frombehind.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/hittingit.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/inplace.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/sheep.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/slipslip.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/stiletto.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/wanker.gif
> 
> https://www.smileyarena.com/download.aspx?File=emoticons/Main/Adult/wanker2.gif

haha brilliant especially the sheep shagger


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug can you remove my test date please


----------



## sadie

Hysterical!!!

Junebug, can u change my test date from aug 12 to aug 14, please? Thanks and welcome back!!


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies, 
Please may I join this thread? 
I am currently cd4 of cd33. This will be the last month that we TTC. If nothing happens this month then we will bring our wedding date forward to Easter 2012 and then commence TTCing after the wedding. 
I am due to test on 30/31 August


----------



## sadie

Ruby says that i will either conceive in december or give birth in december to a girl.... Waiting to hear what gail says!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Welcome SKweek! Hope this is your BFP cycle!!!

How interesting Sadie. I can't say I put too much stock in what psychics say but I am curious about them. Fingers crossed that you have a "gifted" one.

As for me, I woke up super late today at 10 AM! I hardly ever sleep in like that and I'm still tired. Boobs are actually just a bit sore today. Hmmmmm....


----------



## sadie

And then Gail said January! Im hoping they are both wrong and that 2 days ago was the real thing!! FX


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Mon 

I am just as curious about psychics. Really wouldnt mind seeing what they have to say. Not sure I would believe them though.


----------



## Jodes2011

starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:


----------



## Nolly

Hi can you put me down for Aug 14th!
Thanks so much x


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:

Sorry Jodes AF caught you :nope:...woohoo you'll have another one at the end of the month!


----------



## Jodes2011

i know every cloud has a silver lining. Not sure whether i should do soy this month :shrug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes, just wondering, have you had any testing done?


----------



## Mon_n_john

As for me I am having fun coming up with ways to pass the time in the 2ww. I listed a BUNCH of clothes on Ebay that I'm not wearing at the moment. I loved to clean house and de-clutter. PLUS, I'll hopefully be able to make a little money to help pay for that very expensive blood test I had done last week. Here's hoping that the bidders are generous! LOL


----------



## sadie

When you girls talk about soy, what exactly are you referring to? Tofu? Soy milk? Soy pills?


----------



## PositiveUs

Hi, can I join August Testers - Over 35?
I am 38, 39 (in Oct) and ttc #1 naturally with fiance.
I am now 12 DPO. Tested at 10 DPO-not positive (I knew it was too early)
AF could be due 8/5-8/6 but I'm not focusing on that.
I try not to symptom spot because it always gets me down.
Idk when I will test again. I may wait until AF is late.
Thanks.

https://www.singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/5/5223995.gif


----------



## Jax41

:shock: Flippin eck!!! Porno smilies, Mon, you are mad!!!

Hey girls, sorry I've not been around, weekend away with DH!! I'm on hols now so listen, I wanna see....

:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:

Or else!!! :trouble:

Loads of luv!!x
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :shock: Flippin eck!!! Porno smilies, Mon, you are mad!!!
> 
> Hey girls, sorry I've not been around, weekend away with DH and now I'm on hols for a fortnight. Now listen, when I come back I wanna see....
> 
> :happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
> 
> Or else!!! :trouble:
> 
> Loads of luv!!x
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope u had a great weekend ,we missed you ,happy holidays,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Junebug.....after 2 faint tests yesterday and 1 today, I got a still faint but definitive test line on an Answer EPT late morning today - 10 DPO....so you can put me down for a :bfp: for now! :happydance:

I'm headed to my ob/gyn on Wednesday to get it confirmed via blood test!

I think August is going to be a great month for everyone! :dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Congrats Mbababy!!! Our first one for August. Hope everything goes well on Wed - FX!!! :happydance:

All that hard work in July better pay off in August!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

PositiveUs said:


> Hi, can I join August Testers - Over 35?
> I am 38, 39 (in Oct) and ttc #1 naturally with fiance.
> I am now 12 DPO. Tested at 10 DPO-not positive (I knew it was too early)
> AF could be due 8/5-8/6 but I'm not focusing on that.
> I try not to symptom spot because it always gets me down.
> Idk when I will test again. I may wait until AF is late.
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/5/5223995.gif

Hi, welcome!
When did you want me to put you down for an official test date then?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy said:


> Hi Junebug.....after 2 faint tests yesterday and 1 today, I got a still faint but definitive test line on an Answer EPT late morning today - 10 DPO....so you can put me down for a :bfp: for now! :happydance:
> 
> I'm headed to my ob/gyn on Wednesday to get it confirmed via blood test!
> 
> I think August is going to be a great month for everyone! :dust::dust: to all!!

YAY congrats!!!


----------



## Jax41

Mbababy said:


> Hi Junebug.....after 2 faint tests yesterday and 1 today, I got a still faint but definitive test line on an Answer EPT late morning today - 10 DPO....so you can put me down for a :bfp: for now! :happydance:
> 
> I'm headed to my ob/gyn on Wednesday to get it confirmed via blood test!
> 
> I think August is going to be a great month for everyone! :dust::dust: to all!!

WOWZAS!!!! Congrats Mbababy, fab news!!!! :yipee::yipee:xXx


----------



## Nolly

WOW congrats Mbababy!!!! Fantastic news! H&H 9 months!


----------



## cebethel

I'd like to be removed from this august testers list please :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello!! could you please put me down for August 11th? thanks!!! and good luck for all the ladies!!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 37Hopeful

Please add 37Hopeful for August 4th. Unless AF arrives before then I'll kep you updated!
I have a feeling this is going to be a very BFP month!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hmmm, lots of cramping tonight. Not painful, just noticeable, sort of like dull ovulation or AF cramps. Fingers crossed it means something good!


----------



## Jennjenn

Mon_n_john said:


> Hmmm, lots of cramping tonight. Not painful, just noticeable, sort of like dull ovulation or AF cramps. Fingers crossed it means something good!

It was like that for me all day at work and then I had a BM....relief!:winkwink:

Hope yours is better news!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I don't think it's that, it's not the same feeling as needing to go to the bathroom. Once I take prog. tomorrow I can't go by symptoms anymore as the prog. will mimic pregn. symptoms. 

Oh well, only time will tell. = )


----------



## sumatwsimit

Mbababy said:


> Hi Junebug.....after 2 faint tests yesterday and 1 today, I got a still faint but definitive test line on an Answer EPT late morning today - 10 DPO....so you can put me down for a :bfp: for now! :happydance:
> 
> I'm headed to my ob/gyn on Wednesday to get it confirmed via blood test!
> 
> I think August is going to be a great month for everyone! :dust::dust: to all!!

congrats mbababy! a good start for our august testing, certainly gives a lot of encouragement.:happydance:

been on holiday for a week, it was soooo what i needed. enjoyed every relaxing minute of it.

now, back to business! :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing::gun:

feel weird this month. last month i got my knickers in a twist with all this ttc stuff only to end up feeling deflated. this month i feel much better, yes it's at the forefront of my mind but much more relaxed. think the hol helped. and the encouraging psychic of course :winkwink: however, she's not only prescribed me with an oct concept,on but also a number of other friends ttc too! according to her aug and sept are my lead up months to the bfp in oct. so, instead of fretting im TRYING to enjoy the ride.

good luck august ladies! :dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:

sorry jodie, that sucks. think you are gonna be strapping that guy of yours to the bed this mnth...he won't be allowed to go anywhere! 

shame im not in the uk, because i would have a drink with you this weekend if and when AF arrives :drunk: don't feel hopeful at all this month. 

stupidly ive got october ingrained on my brain :dohh: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Mbababy - :happydance::happydance::happydance: on your :bfp: hope all goes well tomorrow for you hun.

AFM - Still getting Low's onthe CBFM no surprise there as I have 40+ day cycles. I am now back at work on Mon and Wed only:cry: miss my DD but, she doesn't miss me has far too much fun with her Daddy and Grandparents.:haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

Dear god, I go away for a few days and come back to smilie porn!! It's wayyyyy to early in the morning for that kind of thing.

Congrats mbababy!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!

AFM, house move went well, we're all settled in and unpacked, except for clothes as we're waiting for wardrobes etc to be delivered. Can't believe how much room we have - the cat's going to have a field day when I bring her home today!!

(Also, house moving is a great way to take your mind off the 2ww - half way through and it's hardly crossed my mind. Don't have ANY symptoms, though, so I think I'm probably out)


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:
> 
> sorry jodie, that sucks. think you are gonna be strapping that guy of yours to the bed this mnth...he won't be allowed to go anywhere!
> 
> shame im not in the uk, because i would have a drink with you this weekend if and when AF arrives :drunk: don't feel hopeful at all this month.
> 
> stupidly ive got october ingrained on my brain :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

Nat i need that drink :hugs: i'm fine about not getting a BFP this cycle i also have October ingrained too! I've had 4 psychic readings done now and 1 says August cycle (this one coming), another 2 say October possibly earier and i announce in October and 1 says December and give birth in August. I don't know what to think as i'm a firm believer in psychics. My nephew went to a psychic last year and she has been excellent prediciting whats about to happen and what has happened i might her a whirl. Have a look at my other readings i've put them on the testing thread. 

Hubby is going to London next week for a few days so thats ok but it's wedding anniversary on the 15th August and guess who will be fertile around then???? Good to have you back :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Jodes, just wondering, have you had any testing done?

With regards to testing what do you mean? Pregnancy test? or just general testing at the docs? I did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was very much negative. I've not spotted since yesterday afternoon and in general i never spot before my AF but since taking supplements this has changed. I'm still getting AF cramps and pretty bad ones too and i feel she is just about to make an appearance :nope: but i'm ok because i have another opportunity at the end of August beginning of September to test again. Good luck hun hope you get your :bfp: this month you should do with all that porno you've been doing :winkwink: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Dear god, I go away for a few days and come back to smilie porn!! It's wayyyyy to early in the morning for that kind of thing.
> 
> Congrats mbababy!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!
> 
> AFM, house move went well, we're all settled in and unpacked, except for clothes as we're waiting for wardrobes etc to be delivered. Can't believe how much room we have - the cat's going to have a field day when I bring her home today!!
> 
> (Also, house moving is a great way to take your mind off the 2ww - half way through and it's hardly crossed my mind. Don't have ANY symptoms, though, so I think I'm probably out)

conina you might no get any symptoms with my 1st baby i started around 6 weeks getting symptoms. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Girls, 

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif congratulations mbababy.


Jodes - I'm so sorry the bitch caught you hun. https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Uzi.gif :witch:

AFM - Well my HCG is still coming down slowly. Spotting on Saturday turned into full flow on Sunday evening so i am back at EPAU tomorrow morning for more bloods.
I did POAS this morning and although the line still comes up almost imediatley it is considerably lighter than its been. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug - I might be testing this month afterall. :)

I think i will be testing around the 28th. https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Mbababy - :happydance::happydance::happydance: on your :bfp: hope all goes well tomorrow for you hun.
> 
> AFM - Still getting Low's onthe CBFM no surprise there as I have 40+ day cycles. I am now back at work on Mon and Wed only:cry: miss my DD but, she doesn't miss me has far too much fun with her Daddy and Grandparents.:haha::haha:

Hi hun, i know how you feel about the going back to work. I am only in Mon, Wed and Fri and i miss DS badly. Been back now 5 months and it does get easier and the smile on his face when i walk through the door melts my heart. :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:
> 
> sorry jodie, that sucks. think you are gonna be strapping that guy of yours to the bed this mnth...he won't be allowed to go anywhere!
> 
> shame im not in the uk, because i would have a drink with you this weekend if and when AF arrives :drunk: don't feel hopeful at all this month.
> 
> stupidly ive got october ingrained on my brain :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nat i need that drink :hugs: i'm fine about not getting a BFP this cycle i also have October ingrained too! I've had 4 psychic readings done now and 1 says August cycle (this one coming), another 2 say October possibly earier and i announce in October and 1 says December and give birth in August. I don't know what to think as i'm a firm believer in psychics. My nephew went to a psychic last year and she has been excellent prediciting whats about to happen and what has happened i might her a whirl. Have a look at my other readings i've put them on the testing thread.
> 
> Hubby is going to London next week for a few days so thats ok but it's wedding anniversary on the 15th August and guess who will be fertile around then???? Good to have you back :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

ive looked for your other readings and i cant find them :nope: maybe i should get another opinion too. i feel silly focusing on october when august isnt even over yet! cant help it but. 

sounds like a successful ov. would be the perfect anniversary present for you and hubby. well, you did get one reading that said concept for this coming august cycle. let's focus on that one then ey ( ditch the october one :winkwink: ) x :kiss: x


----------



## sadie

Congrats mbababy!! Awesome news!!

As for the psychics, i believe in them too, but hope theyre wrong ths time... One said december to conceive or find omut or give birth, the other said january to conceive/give birth. She also saw twins based on me takng meds to help aid the process..... So perhaps i conceived this month and will give birtrh early, at 6 months.... Hmmmmm.

In any case, i will only believe the one that is right! :) 

No symptom spotting for me, but i have had weird twinges in my left side and a weird needle like sensation on my right two hours later. meanwhile, i definitely Oed from the right this month, but think i might have Oed also from the left, tho the pain wasnt nearly as strong as the right side. In any case, im not symptom spotting! Ha!

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## shmoo75

DD was very cuddly with me yesterday morning after she got up which is very unlike her. She knew I was going back to work yesterday I am sure of it. She had the biggest smile on her face when I got back home yesterday @5:30pm and I got loads of cuddles again:thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Well take me off the listing for testing tomorrow. The :witch: got me! 

Looks like I will be delivering my hubbies :spermy: limo style this month! Going for our first IUI and hoping that does the trick!!

Good luck to the rest of the August testers!! Baby dust to you all!!

:dust:


----------



## shmoo75

hockey24 said:


> Well take me off the listing for testing tomorrow. The :witch: got me!
> 
> Looks like I will be delivering my hubbies :spermy: limo style this month! Going for our first IUI and hoping that does the trick!!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the August testers!! Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::hugs: sorry the ole battle axe got you hun. FX that IUI works this cycle.:dust::dust: for you


----------



## Jodes2011

hockey24 said:


> Well take me off the listing for testing tomorrow. The :witch: got me!
> 
> Looks like I will be delivering my hubbies :spermy: limo style this month! Going for our first IUI and hoping that does the trick!!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the August testers!! Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> :dust:

Sorry hun good luck with the IUI the horrible witch got me too :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:
> 
> sorry jodie, that sucks. think you are gonna be strapping that guy of yours to the bed this mnth...he won't be allowed to go anywhere!
> 
> shame im not in the uk, because i would have a drink with you this weekend if and when AF arrives :drunk: don't feel hopeful at all this month.
> 
> stupidly ive got october ingrained on my brain :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nat i need that drink :hugs: i'm fine about not getting a BFP this cycle i also have October ingrained too! I've had 4 psychic readings done now and 1 says August cycle (this one coming), another 2 say October possibly earier and i announce in October and 1 says December and give birth in August. I don't know what to think as i'm a firm believer in psychics. My nephew went to a psychic last year and she has been excellent prediciting whats about to happen and what has happened i might her a whirl. Have a look at my other readings i've put them on the testing thread.
> 
> Hubby is going to London next week for a few days so thats ok but it's wedding anniversary on the 15th August and guess who will be fertile around then???? Good to have you back :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> ive looked for your other readings and i cant find them :nope: maybe i should get another opinion too. i feel silly focusing on october when august isnt even over yet! cant help it but.
> 
> sounds like a successful ov. would be the perfect anniversary present for you and hubby. well, you did get one reading that said concept for this coming august cycle. let's focus on that one then ey ( ditch the october one :winkwink: ) x :kiss: xClick to expand...

Yeah i did i will find it and let you know what page it's on. :hugs: :kiss: It's on Page 125 on the thread Everything You Wanted To Know About POAS But Were Afraid To Ask


----------



## Wendyk07

hockey24 said:


> Well take me off the listing for testing tomorrow. The :witch: got me!
> 
> Looks like I will be delivering my hubbies :spermy: limo style this month! Going for our first IUI and hoping that does the trick!!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the August testers!! Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> :dust:

Sorry the witch got you hun. Good luck with the IUI. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> starting to bleed so if you could put me for :witch: and i will be testing again from 29th August. Thanks Junebug :hugs:
> 
> sorry jodie, that sucks. think you are gonna be strapping that guy of yours to the bed this mnth...he won't be allowed to go anywhere!
> 
> shame im not in the uk, because i would have a drink with you this weekend if and when AF arrives :drunk: don't feel hopeful at all this month.
> 
> stupidly ive got october ingrained on my brain :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nat i need that drink :hugs: i'm fine about not getting a BFP this cycle i also have October ingrained too! I've had 4 psychic readings done now and 1 says August cycle (this one coming), another 2 say October possibly earier and i announce in October and 1 says December and give birth in August. I don't know what to think as i'm a firm believer in psychics. My nephew went to a psychic last year and she has been excellent prediciting whats about to happen and what has happened i might her a whirl. Have a look at my other readings i've put them on the testing thread.
> 
> Hubby is going to London next week for a few days so thats ok but it's wedding anniversary on the 15th August and guess who will be fertile around then???? Good to have you back :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> ive looked for your other readings and i cant find them :nope: maybe i should get another opinion too. i feel silly focusing on october when august isnt even over yet! cant help it but.
> 
> sounds like a successful ov. would be the perfect anniversary present for you and hubby. well, you did get one reading that said concept for this coming august cycle. let's focus on that one then ey ( ditch the october one :winkwink: ) x :kiss: xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i did i will find it and let you know what page it's on. :hugs: :kiss: It's on Page 125 on the thread Everything You Wanted To Know About POAS But Were Afraid To AskClick to expand...

lol I too have September/October in my head...first I had July (and it was but didn't stick)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Jodes, just wondering, have you had any testing done?
> 
> With regards to testing what do you mean? Pregnancy test? or just general testing at the docs? I did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was very much negative. I've not spotted since yesterday afternoon and in general i never spot before my AF but since taking supplements this has changed. I'm still getting AF cramps and pretty bad ones too and i feel she is just about to make an appearance :nope: but i'm ok because i have another opportunity at the end of August beginning of September to test again. Good luck hun hope you get your :bfp: this month you should do with all that porno you've been doing :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

LOL, awww, thanks! :hugs: Hey if I don't get pregnant this month it certainly won't be for lack of trying. :haha:

As for testing, I meant testing at the doctor's office regarding your cycles. Have you had any hormone testing like progesterone testing? Your history sounds a bit like mine and I take progesterone to mack up for any lack of it. It's a simple test and should be done at 7 DPO. That number will tell you if you have enough prog. in your system to support a pregnancy. Just a thought. :flower:

I actually started my prog. today and I'm cramping but it's worth it!


----------



## LLbean

Mon when I did mine all they said was "yup, you ovulated so you are good"...obviously they did not tell me I should get on Progesterone...UGH dumb doctor!..day 21 I got 9.6


----------



## Mon_n_john

hockey24 said:


> Well take me off the listing for testing tomorrow. The :witch: got me!
> 
> Looks like I will be delivering my hubbies :spermy: limo style this month! Going for our first IUI and hoping that does the trick!!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the August testers!! Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> :dust:

So sorry about AF but so excited for you about IUI! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon when I did mine all they said was "yup, you ovulated so you are good"...obviously they did not tell me I should get on Progesterone...UGH dumb doctor!..day 21 I got 9.6

That's a bit low. Minimum should be 10 so you are borderline. I am no Dr. but I would say that warrants proges. supplementation. It certainly can't hurt to try. To me prog. is my security blanket and my RE knows that and has no problems prescribing it to me.

I say security blanket because when I was TTC #2 the only pregnancy that worked out was the one where I had prog. from the day I got the BFP until 13.5 weeks and he is perfect thank God. I also used a baby asprin a day. Who knows what worked but after 3 previous miscarriages the one that stuck was the prog. one. Coincidence? Maybe...

And then I had my mc in June which had no prog. supplementation (couldn't get a Dr. to see me soon enough :nope:) so I am not taking any more chances.

If you do wind up doing IVF they will almost certainly give it to you. The prog. I take was specifically designed to supplement women who were undergoing IVF treatments. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well the baby aspirin was a disaster for me...I bled more on that then on this MC LOL

I will ask for that as soon as possible... I am done with my GYN...going to the OB/GYN next...idiots I swear!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry LL, I know it can be very hard to find a good doctor. There are several websites out there that have reviews on doctors. I like seeing what others have to say about a doctor before I select them. Mostly because I've come across crappy doctors before and I would rather try to avoid them if possible.


----------



## LLbean

hey Im ok... it just messed up my plans for when to tell etc LOL...plus the possibility that it could have been saved really does bug me... I mean if it had "issues" then I am glad it happened this way but if it was healthy and normal it is BS

What Progesterone are you on? is it something I can get on my own? or does it require a prescription? Just curious


----------



## Mon_n_john

I totally hear ya. I'll never know if any of my 4 mcs had genetic issues but I really doubt all 4 did, really doubt it. I keep thinking the same, if only I could have saved my June pregnancy... But I don't want to focus on the what if's, I rather move forward. At least I feel like I have a good game plan now.

As for the progesterone I am on Crinone 8% vaginal suppositories. You take it once a day. It is a prescription only progesterone. The only prog. you can find over teh counter are creams and some pills but those are ineffective for the purpose of supporting a pregnancy. The prog. needs to be delivered vaginally in order for it to be absorbed in high enough quantities.

If you start on IVF I am almost positive that your FS will put you on it. I know every woman at my RE's office that has done IVF is automatically put on it. If you don't have insurance fair warning, it is VERY expensive. (Around $350 for 15 doses.) But there are other prog. that are cheaper and still very effective. I would suggest you tell your FS what your prog. levels have been and she should be able to guide you in that regard.


----------



## LLbean

well I have insurance, not maternity but I do have insurance so it "should" cover meds...

My doc said she could order some progesterone for me to have in hand but I was like "yeah too late now lady!!!" anyway... Thing is if we are luck this month BEFORE IVF I want to do it... and hope it works...when do you start using them...after O I think right?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good, your ins. should cover it then. My RE said to take it from 7 DPO onwards but I know the IVF and IUI girls are told 3 DPO. That's probably because they know exactly when you ovulate. For the rest of us it's a guess.

This cycle I started at 5 DPO (although FF just changed my O date so now I am 4 DPO). The most important thing is to make sure you already Od before you take it as prog. will not let you O. It's also important to take it before the baby would implant so that your womb lining is ready for the baby.

So basically 3 DPO (as long as you are sure you ovulated) should be fine. I picked 5 DPO as a nice middle point lol. I've never done it this early, I am very curious about how my little "experiment" will work out!


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Jodes, just wondering, have you had any testing done?
> 
> With regards to testing what do you mean? Pregnancy test? or just general testing at the docs? I did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was very much negative. I've not spotted since yesterday afternoon and in general i never spot before my AF but since taking supplements this has changed. I'm still getting AF cramps and pretty bad ones too and i feel she is just about to make an appearance :nope: but i'm ok because i have another opportunity at the end of August beginning of September to test again. Good luck hun hope you get your :bfp: this month you should do with all that porno you've been doing :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL, awww, thanks! :hugs: Hey if I don't get pregnant this month it certainly won't be for lack of trying. :haha:
> 
> As for testing, I meant testing at the doctor's office regarding your cycles. Have you had any hormone testing like progesterone testing? Your history sounds a bit like mine and I take progesterone to mack up for any lack of it. It's a simple test and should be done at 7 DPO. That number will tell you if you have enough prog. in your system to support a pregnancy. Just a thought. :flower:
> 
> I actually started my prog. today and I'm cramping but it's worth it!Click to expand...

Blimey you and LL can talk haha! :hugs: No i haven't been for any testing because i only went to hospital with 1 of my MC's and not with my other 2 plus they are not counting my last one that ended in a chemical as an MC because it only lasted 2 days. Bloody doctors are shite!!! May go privately if my DH is happy to pay? I certainly would love some answers as to why i'm miscarrying? Still waiting for my AF to come proper just spots of blood at the moment with pulling and pinching pains :dohh: x


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I don't know about LL but I work from home so I could talk to you girls all day hahaha.

Hope AF shows up soon so you can get working on the next cycle Jodes!


----------



## LLbean

yup for the most part I am on all day too LOL

OK done with Dye test...all looks good and it was painless...appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I was hoping it would be painless LL :hugs: So happy all is good! :thumbup:

I don't know if I'm psyching myself up for disappointment or if the positive attitude will help, but I am really feeling good for August... Which means I'll be quite devastated if I see a :bfn: :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug... I have a good feeling for you too!!! deep breaths!


----------



## googly

I am feeling pretty good too... but this always happens around this time - I'm cool until 3 or 4 dpo and then I start getting really optimistic! Even though the chances of me getting pregnant with my <9 days LP are pretty slight... but I have done a couple of new things this month, so you never know.


----------



## Sus09

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats mbababy
Very encouraging news! I feel its going to be a good month with lots of bfp news
:dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay LL, so glad it was painless!!!

Junebug, I share your sentiments. I have a good feeling about August too, but I've been afraid to voice it. I know you understand. Maybe this will be our lucky month.

Hang in there Googly, you never know what this cycle will bring!

Babydust to all!!!


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> I am feeling pretty good too... but this always happens around this time - I'm cool until 3 or 4 dpo and then I start getting really optimistic! Even though the chances of me getting pregnant with my <9 days LP are pretty slight... but I have done a couple of new things this month, so you never know.

Googly you could always try and get your hands on the progesterone gel/cream that Mon recommended a few pages back?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Googly with a short LP like that most OBs should be ok with prescribing prog. to you. It is certainly warranted.


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling pretty good too... but this always happens around this time - I'm cool until 3 or 4 dpo and then I start getting really optimistic! Even though the chances of me getting pregnant with my <9 days LP are pretty slight... but I have done a couple of new things this month, so you never know.
> 
> Googly you could always try and get your hands on the progesterone gel/cream that Mon recommended a few pages back?Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I'd like/think is necessary... but I've only seen a GP so far and she didn't think that a) a short LP is a problem, and b) that progesterone would make a difference. 

(I guess because my cd21 prog. test came back all good -- doesn't tell the whole story though)

Pffffffffft to that!! :dohh:

So that's why I'm keen to see a FS as soon as possible. I'm seeing Professor someone-or-other next week so I'm HOPING he'll know a bit more!!


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Googly with a short LP like that most OBs should be ok with prescribing prog. to you. It is certainly warranted.

Yep... I don't think the GPs here do fertility/gynaecology as part of their medical degree! Have been quite astounded at how little they seem to know...

Would like the proper progesterone. Preferably, though, I would like them to find the CAUSE of it, and fix that - even better. Will see what the boffin says next week.


----------



## NorthStar

Well if you aren't getting help from the doctor you could possibly try a few days worth of mini BCP, which will certainly lengthen your LP, it's main ingredient is progesterone.

I did it a couple of months ago, not to lengthen my LP but to shift my cycle dates - the only thing I wonder is that too much progesterone? Def agree you need a better doctor.


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning ladies still no AF but if i go off my 28 days that will be tomorrow. No more spotting or pains so :shrug: Junebug i think you were right about my ovulation date being later :dohh: 

Sorry mbababy i completely missed your :bfp: massive congratulations and i hope you have a wonderful 9 months :hugs:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Well if you aren't getting help from the doctor you could possibly try a few days worth of mini BCP, which will certainly lengthen your LP, it's main ingredient is progesterone.
> 
> I did it a couple of months ago, not to lengthen my LP but to shift my cycle dates - the only thing I wonder is that too much progesterone? Def agree you need a better doctor.

I wouldn't easily be able to get my hands on the mini pill either though... It's ok, will wait and see what the FS has to say. If he's freakin useless as well I might have to go to that!


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well if you aren't getting help from the doctor you could possibly try a few days worth of mini BCP, which will certainly lengthen your LP, it's main ingredient is progesterone.
> 
> I did it a couple of months ago, not to lengthen my LP but to shift my cycle dates - the only thing I wonder is that too much progesterone? Def agree you need a better doctor.
> 
> I wouldn't easily be able to get my hands on the mini pill either though... It's ok, will wait and see what the FS has to say. If he's freakin useless as well I might have to go to that!Click to expand...

I'm sure the FS will be able to better assist and treat you. :hugs:


----------



## star19762011

Well I caved in this morning!! 13dpo (CD30) and temp should have dropped ready for AF tomorrow, but, it was still up and raised a little so ............... I tested .... shaking like a leaf............

Got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on a clear blue digital (1-2 weeks)

I'm so nervous .... have I tested too early??? .... Worried that AF will come and I will be disappointed again :cry: 

I want to be doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance: but I'm a bag of nerves!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx


----------



## Desperado167

star19762011 said:


> Well I caved in this morning!! 13dpo (CD30) and temp should have dropped ready for AF tomorrow, but, it was still up and raised a little so ............... I tested .... shaking like a leaf............
> 
> Got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on a clear blue digital (1-2 weeks)
> 
> I'm so nervous .... have I tested too early??? .... Worried that AF will come and I will be disappointed again :cry:
> 
> I want to be doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance: but I'm a bag of nerves!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx

Brilliant news Hun,congrats ,:happydance::happydance:please dont worry ,if the digi says u are pregnant then you are ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

star19762011 said:


> Well I caved in this morning!! 13dpo (CD30) and temp should have dropped ready for AF tomorrow, but, it was still up and raised a little so ............... I tested .... shaking like a leaf............
> 
> Got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on a clear blue digital (1-2 weeks)
> 
> I'm so nervous .... have I tested too early??? .... Worried that AF will come and I will be disappointed again :cry:
> 
> I want to be doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance: but I'm a bag of nerves!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx

Congratulations hun woohoo August is gunna be a good month :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh yeah, August is going to be a GREAT month. Congrats!!! That is so wonderful! Trust me those digis don't lie. Enjoy your pregnancy hun!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I may be crazy but I think I am having weird cravings. For the past couple of days I have not felt like having breakfast. Instead I am in the mood for lunch already at 9 AM lol! And what am I craving? Chef Boyardee sphaghetti & meatballs lol. I think I'm crazy but I am going to go make me a bowl hahaha.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

star19762011 said:


> Well I caved in this morning!! 13dpo (CD30) and temp should have dropped ready for AF tomorrow, but, it was still up and raised a little so ............... I tested .... shaking like a leaf............
> 
> Got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on a clear blue digital (1-2 weeks)
> 
> I'm so nervous .... have I tested too early??? .... Worried that AF will come and I will be disappointed again :cry:
> 
> I want to be doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance: but I'm a bag of nerves!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx

Yay congrats!!! No, you've not tested too early!!! So thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> I may be crazy but I think I am having weird cravings. For the past couple of days I have not felt like having breakfast. Instead I am in the mood for lunch already at 9 AM lol! And what am I craving? Chef Boyardee sphaghetti & meatballs lol. I think I'm crazy but I am going to go make me a bowl hahaha.

STOP symptom spotting!!! This is the worse thing you can do to yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Yay star congrats!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## LLbean

star19762011 so AWESOME!!! Congrats on that BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolly

Congrats Star.... Fantastic news. H&H 9 months x


----------



## Mbababy

star19762011 said:


> Well I caved in this morning!! 13dpo (CD30) and temp should have dropped ready for AF tomorrow, but, it was still up and raised a little so ............... I tested .... shaking like a leaf............
> 
> Got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on a clear blue digital (1-2 weeks)
> 
> I'm so nervous .... have I tested too early??? .... Worried that AF will come and I will be disappointed again :cry:
> 
> I want to be doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance: but I'm a bag of nerves!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx

Awesome news star! Have a H & H 9 months!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi guys..just wanted to give you the brief update on my appt this morning. Unfortunately I won't get my first beta from the blood draw until tomorrow :( so I have some waiting to do.

Truth is, I've been in a bit of a panic because I took a test super early this morning and it was lighter than one I did yesterday. I've been really upset about it, even knowing there are so many factors involved. I took a digital a little later and it is still positive.

Right before I left the doctor's, I asked the nurse if she'd seen the positive pregnancy test that the office took this morning. She said "Yes, I did your test". I asked if the line was barely noticeable and she says "Oh! Definitely not! It showed up right away...and fairly dark too!" :)

Made me feel a ton better.....I'll keep you posted!


----------



## LLbean

Hang in there Mbababy...hope all is going smoothly and upwards


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like all is good from what the nurse is saying Mba, so maybe you took the test too early for the concentration to build up as much as yesterday :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

And congrats Star! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I may be crazy but I think I am having weird cravings. For the past couple of days I have not felt like having breakfast. Instead I am in the mood for lunch already at 9 AM lol! And what am I craving? Chef Boyardee sphaghetti & meatballs lol. I think I'm crazy but I am going to go make me a bowl hahaha.
> 
> STOP symptom spotting!!! This is the worse thing you can do to yourself hun :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL, don't I know it! But it is kind of hard to notice unusual things. Luckily I have plenty to keep me busy today. Today is "clean the house" day and I am putting my son's 16th birthday party pictures in an album so I'll be busy all day! :happydance:


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi everyone! May I join you? I did my first iui with clomid 100mg on July 25. I am testing on August 8. No symptoms to report other than my right ovary feels uncomfortable. I sure hope its not cysts from clomid. 

Hope to see lots of bfps on here this month!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Welcome Canuck girl!


----------



## sadie

Great news for star and mbababy! HH 9 months!

I have a quick question... I am in my dpo, and am curious to know if its normal for my daily temperature to be higher than the 'normal' almost as if i have a slight fever. Its 6 pm, and my temp read at 37.3c or 99.2f. It was the same yesterday too. Otherwise, i feel fine, not sick.... Just hot, but its hot where I am!
thanks for reading.


----------



## Jennjenn

canuckgirl said:


> Hi everyone! May I join you? I did my first iui with clomid 100mg on July 25. I am testing on August 8. No symptoms to report other than my right ovary feels uncomfortable. I sure hope its not cysts from clomid.
> 
> Hope to see lots of bfps on here this month!!

Welcome Canuck Girl - must be from Canada aye? 

I'm 11dpo so my official test date is the same as yours. But of course I have all these IC so I really started testing yesterday. All BFN, but I have been expecting that since it is so early. 

FX for you! FYI - these boards are addictive!


----------



## Wendyk07

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/megabounce.gif Congratulation Star. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/megabounce.gif


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I've had such a busy day so havent managed to log on. I had another blood test this morning and its still coming down slowly. They wanted to give me the MET shot this afternoon but i explained that i was on holiday next week on an island so would have to be air lifted off incase of an emergency so they werent keen to give me the MET because i have to be monitored every 2 days initially. So i have yet another reprieve until Thursday of next week. Based on the average that its falling i believe that i will be under the 100 mark as of next week. If this is the case then there will be no need for the MET as my body is doing its best to expel/absorb the residual tissue. If this does happen then i am definatley in for this month as i would be due to O a week from Sunday. Its been a long journey but there may now be light at the end of the tunnel. My levels today are 1050. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Charting girls can you tell me if the time you take your temp each day matters? I am only taking about being up to an hour of a difference. I am usually awake arounf 6am with DS but on the odd day when i am not working DS can sleep until 7(never any later) so i wont wake up. Ive only been doing it for 3 days but its important this month to know whether i O or not so i dont want to mess it up.


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Charting girls can you tell me if the time you take your temp each day matters? I am only taking about being up to an hour of a difference. I am usually awake arounf 6am with DS but on the odd day when i am not working DS can sleep until 7(never any later) so i wont wake up. Ive only been doing it for 3 days but its important this month to know whether i O or not so i dont want to mess it up.

Yes it does make a difference, the earlier you get up colder you'll be the later you get up the hotter you will be - I use this website to adjust my temperature as FF does NOT like you to temp at irregular times, so you have to decide on an average time and adjust up or down if need be.

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Charting girls can you tell me if the time you take your temp each day matters? I am only taking about being up to an hour of a difference. I am usually awake arounf 6am with DS but on the odd day when i am not working DS can sleep until 7(never any later) so i wont wake up. Ive only been doing it for 3 days but its important this month to know whether i O or not so i dont want to mess it up.
> 
> Yes it does make a difference, the earlier you get up colder you'll be the later you get up the hotter you will be - I use this website to adjust my temperature as FF does NOT like you to temp at irregular times, so you have to decide on an average time and adjust up or down if need be.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

Thanks Northstar. I have to get up at 5am tomorrow because of an early meeting which would be an hour earlier than the last 3 days. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Charting girls can you tell me if the time you take your temp each day matters? I am only taking about being up to an hour of a difference. I am usually awake arounf 6am with DS but on the odd day when i am not working DS can sleep until 7(never any later) so i wont wake up. Ive only been doing it for 3 days but its important this month to know whether i O or not so i dont want to mess it up.
> 
> Yes it does make a difference, the earlier you get up colder you'll be the later you get up the hotter you will be - I use this website to adjust my temperature as FF does NOT like you to temp at irregular times, so you have to decide on an average time and adjust up or down if need be.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Northstar. I have to get up at 5am tomorrow because of an early meeting which would be an hour earlier than the last 3 days. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok cool. Well use that thingy and it will work it out for you. And set your FF defaul time for 06:00 if that is your normal getting up time, it will give you the hollow circles if you don't, and then it struggles to pinpoint O - and I know that's really important to you this month:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Charting girls can you tell me if the time you take your temp each day matters? I am only taking about being up to an hour of a difference. I am usually awake arounf 6am with DS but on the odd day when i am not working DS can sleep until 7(never any later) so i wont wake up. Ive only been doing it for 3 days but its important this month to know whether i O or not so i dont want to mess it up.
> 
> Yes it does make a difference, the earlier you get up colder you'll be the later you get up the hotter you will be - I use this website to adjust my temperature as FF does NOT like you to temp at irregular times, so you have to decide on an average time and adjust up or down if need be.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

I'm the opposite, meaning I'm hotter the earlier I test. Every woman is different so this adjustment may confuse things more. Wendy, I just try to take it consistantly at the same time, and note the time always. That way I can see if FF didn't like a temp. Some days I do sleep in 1 hour more, and I find in general FF still can detect my O without making any adjustments!

Good news on your HCG, hopefully it will have fallen even more by the time you come back from holidays :hugs:

sadie, my temps hold higher as well after I ovulate, until AF arrives, sometimes into the low 99's. AND only take your temp when you wake up in the morning (even before you pee, keep thermometer by bedside), it means nothing if taken randomly during the day and evening!


----------



## NorthStar

sadie said:


> Great news for star and mbababy! HH 9 months!
> 
> I have a quick question... I am in my dpo, and am curious to know if its normal for my daily temperature to be higher than the 'normal' almost as if i have a slight fever. Its 6 pm, and my temp read at 37.3c or 99.2f. It was the same yesterday too. Otherwise, i feel fine, not sick.... Just hot, but its hot where I am!
> thanks for reading.

Don't bother taking your temps at night time, it's only the BBT (waking up temp) that counts for charting purposes.


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls, I just want it to be as accurate as possible. Will definate use that adjuster tomorrow but i think i will just set an alarm for 6 each morning. Wont be to hard to drift back off for a little extra sleep. 

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy so happy it is coming down on its own!!!!

I have more blood work to be done tomorrow...now an coagulation thing they want to check... I feel bloodless LOL

ok and if any of you understand the AMH...apparently I am at 1.09...I was told that is normal so...


----------



## NorthStar

Good luck with the temping Wendy, I think you'll find it really useful.

I don't go the point of setting an alarm on the weekends as I find it hard to get back once I've woken up, but I'm used to shoving the BBT in my gob every morning, it's part of my routine now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks girls, I just want it to be as accurate as possible. Will definate use that adjuster tomorrow but i think i will just set an alarm for 6 each morning. Wont be to hard to drift back off for a little extra sleep.
> 
> :hugs:

Yup, I used to do this! Now I wake up automatically (even on weekends) at the right time, take temp, jot down so that I don't forget and go back to sleep. Sometimes I hardly remember waking up to temp! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendy so happy to hear your good news, here's hoping it keeps coming down!

And LL, I don't know anything about AMH but I am very happy to hear that your result was normal. Yay, one less thing!


----------



## LLbean

well I was told that between.7 and 2. something was normal, after 3 it was polycystic stuff... so still on the low end...not crazy about that LOL...guess I must interpret EVERYTHING I can right? LOL


----------



## NorthStar

It's pretty close to midrange LL, I've got my FX for you to get a natural BFP this month, you should hopefully be super fertile.


----------



## LLbean

Found this online

The table below has AMH interpretation guidelines from the fertility literature and our own experience. Do not get carried away with the cutoff values shown here. For example, the difference between a 0.6 and a 0.7 ng/ml test result puts a woman in a "different box" in this table - but there is very little real difference in fertility potential. In reality, it is a continuum - and not something that categorizes well.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Looks good to me LL. It seems you are right in the middle of the normal range.

And for those of you that wanted to take prog. to supplement you LP I forgot to mention one major side effect: headaches. Ugh, I have a bad one today. My head is pounding.


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls regarding the temp change in the afternoon. I was curious to know if there is a correlation between continuous high temps in the afternoon and post ovulation.


----------



## canuckgirl

Jennjenn said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! May I join you? I did my first iui with clomid 100mg on July 25. I am testing on August 8. No symptoms to report other than my right ovary feels uncomfortable. I sure hope its not cysts from clomid.
> 
> Hope to see lots of bfps on here this month!!
> 
> Welcome Canuck Girl - must be from Canada aye?
> 
> I'm 11dpo so my official test date is the same as yours. But of course I have all these IC so I really started testing yesterday. All BFN, but I have been expecting that since it is so early.
> 
> FX for you! FYI - these boards are addictive!Click to expand...

Thanks Jennjenn...and yes i am from Canada...eh?! yes, the poas thing is tempting, but i have seen way too many girls get an early bfn and get defeated. so i am trying very hard to not test until the day i am supposed to go for beta. good luck!! and yes, these boards are addictive!


----------



## Jodes2011

My :witch: has come in full force and it's mega painful :shrug: it's never like this plus i have more cysts under my arms so i'm relating this with the Soy. No more Soy for me it's the devil. Junebug can you change my testing date to 31st August/1st September. Thanks


----------



## LancyLass

Hi ladies
I'm not going to be joining you on testing this month after all. Not sure what's going on with my body - fertility signs all not correlating, so I may have OVed, I may not! Anyway, if I did OV when fertility friend reckons I might have then we may have just missed BDing at the right time (learnt my lesson now - will have him on guard every couple of days from about day 10 next time!) So I'm going to save myself the emotional trauma of "the wait" and assume there's no chance of pg this month.

If I did OV day 13 then that's good news on two fronts even if we have missed out this month - I'm having a day 21 progesterone test next week so my OV day is just right for that - and it means my cycle is likely to be round about OV time again at the end of the month, when we'll be on holiday - so lots of opportunity for full-on BDing!! :sex::sex: :dance:

I'm going to keep reading this message board though. I'm enjoying all your chats and info! Was looking forward to joining you properly!


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes2011 said:


> My :witch: has come in full force and it's mega painful :shrug: it's never like this plus i have more cysts under my arms so i'm relating this with the Soy. No more Soy for me it's the devil. Junebug can you change my testing date to 31st August/1st September. Thanks


Jodes :hugs:

Sorry the old harridan got you, booooooo to the witch! Try to keep the PMA truck rolling though, August is where it's at for BFPs AND conception I reckon! :thumbup:


Congrats to the BFPs in August already - taking the statistics we have so far it looks pretty good for us oldies, 50% sucess rate! :haha:

As for me, just bumbling along really, doing the every other day method this month, it's been a lot better for us than having the pressure of every day at O time.....and better for my boredom levels during :sex:, wall to wall shagathons just make me wonder what is on telly that is any good....

I'm still convinced that August is going to be a bumper crop of BFPs though, come on ladies, let's get that PMA cranked up! :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes2011 said:


> My :witch: has come in full force and it's mega painful :shrug: it's never like this plus i have more cysts under my arms so i'm relating this with the Soy. No more Soy for me it's the devil. Junebug can you change my testing date to 31st August/1st September. Thanks

Sorry hun.:hugs::hugs: so you join me on my testing date then? 31/08 here's to both of us this cycle hun.

CBFM still saying Low for me at the mo so waiting for a High before I start cracking open my OPK's. So far my :sex: action is:

CD6
CD8
CD10 x 2
CD12
CD13

so going well on the SMEP here's to it working. :dust::dust: to all


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> My :witch: has come in full force and it's mega painful :shrug: it's never like this plus i have more cysts under my arms so i'm relating this with the Soy. No more Soy for me it's the devil. Junebug can you change my testing date to 31st August/1st September. Thanks
> 
> 
> Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Sorry the old harridan got you, booooooo to the witch! Try to keep the PMA truck rolling though, August is where it's at for BFPs AND conception I reckon! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs in August already - taking the statistics we have so far it looks pretty good for us oldies, 50% sucess rate! :haha:
> 
> As for me, just bumbling along really, doing the every other day method this month, it's been a lot better for us than having the pressure of every day at O time.....and better for my boredom levels during :sex:, wall to wall shagathons just make me wonder what is on telly that is any good....
> 
> I'm still convinced that August is going to be a bumper crop of BFPs though, come on ladies, let's get that PMA cranked up! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww thanks i feel very very PMA (i was gunna put PMS then haha) because i'm still in the August testing (just about) and one of my psychics said i would concieve in August and test in September and give birth to a healthy baby girl woohoo. I did have another couple of readings from different psychics and one kept mentioning October maybe September but could announce October. Who knows???? My 2 eldest lads were born in October so maybe thats where she's getting confused????? 

Good luck hun and i really hope you get your whooping :bfp: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> My :witch: has come in full force and it's mega painful :shrug: it's never like this plus i have more cysts under my arms so i'm relating this with the Soy. No more Soy for me it's the devil. Junebug can you change my testing date to 31st August/1st September. Thanks
> 
> Sorry hun.:hugs::hugs: so you join me on my testing date then? 31/08 here's to both of us this cycle hun.
> 
> CBFM still saying Low for me at the mo so waiting for a High before I start cracking open my OPK's. So far my :sex: action is:
> 
> CD6
> CD8
> CD10 x 2
> CD12
> CD13
> 
> so going well on the SMEP here's to it working. :dust::dust: to allClick to expand...

thanks and yes i just noticed we will be testing on the same date xx


----------



## sadie

Hi jodes, the psychics sound good to me! A girl would be great for you, with a man-filled home! You must be one busy momma!


----------



## star19762011

Junebug_CJ said:


> star19762011 said:
> 
> 
> Well I caved in this morning!! 13dpo (CD30) and temp should have dropped ready for AF tomorrow, but, it was still up and raised a little so ............... I tested .... shaking like a leaf............
> 
> Got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on a clear blue digital (1-2 weeks)
> 
> I'm so nervous .... have I tested too early??? .... Worried that AF will come and I will be disappointed again :cry:
> 
> I want to be doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance: but I'm a bag of nerves!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx
> 
> Yay congrats!!! No, you've not tested too early!!! So thrilled for you!!!!Click to expand...


Not sure what my body is playing at !!!! 
After walking around all day yesterday grinning like a cheshire cat, I started bleeding late yesterday afternoon :cry:

It only went on for a couple of hours and it was almost pink in colour no clotting but seemed too much for spotting. So far (touch wood) nothing overnight or this morning.

Now I don't know what to think. :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Mbababy

Jodes2011 said:


> My :witch: has come in full force and it's mega painful :shrug: it's never like this plus i have more cysts under my arms so i'm relating this with the Soy. No more Soy for me it's the devil. Junebug can you change my testing date to 31st August/1st September. Thanks

Jodes....sorry that ole witch got you :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

star19762011 said:


> Not sure what my body is playing at !!!!
> After walking around all day yesterday grinning like a cheshire cat, I started bleeding late yesterday afternoon :cry:
> 
> It only went on for a couple of hours and it was almost pink in colour no clotting but seemed too much for spotting. So far (touch wood) nothing overnight or this morning.
> 
> Now I don't know what to think. :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Are you having cramps as well? Try not to worry yet....:hugs: Have you been able to get a blood test done yet?


----------



## star19762011

Mbababy said:


> star19762011 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what my body is playing at !!!!
> After walking around all day yesterday grinning like a cheshire cat, I started bleeding late yesterday afternoon :cry:
> 
> It only went on for a couple of hours and it was almost pink in colour no clotting but seemed too much for spotting. So far (touch wood) nothing overnight or this morning.
> 
> Now I don't know what to think. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Are you having cramps as well? Try not to worry yet....:hugs: Have you been able to get a blood test done yet?Click to expand...

I've been having mild cramps for over a week now but not painful and dull back-ache aswell, neither of which have got any worse. No blood test or anything yet. I've got a docs appointment tomorrow so I thought I'd try to wait until then. I did phone the out-of-hours service for advice but all I was told was that if it was an early miscarriage there was nothing they could do so just leave it and see my GP asap. 

I'm hoping it's an implantaion bleed but I just don't know. My BBT was still up this morning so I'm hoping that's a good sign. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## LLbean

star19762011 spotting is normal just please go get checked and get progesterone please if you are even borderline

Jodes...sorry about the witch...Hope August is our month!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Star, LL is giving you great advice. Both her and I have had early miscarriages that we believe were caused by our low progesterone. PLEASE go get a blood test and have them see what your prog. level is. In the US it should be above 10 (though above 15 would be better). In the UK numbers are a bit different but if you get your level back post it here and I'll convert it for you and tell you if it's normal according to published stats. 

Mind you, your Dr. should be able to tell you that to but I am astonished at how unworried Dr.s seem to be about progesterone levels when it is the first thing that my specialist checks.

Try not to worry too much, spotting can be normal but spotting and cramps should be followed up, just in case. If it's a prog. problem there is an easy fix. I'll pray for you and the wee one. Hugs hun!


----------



## Mbababy

star19762011 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star19762011 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what my body is playing at !!!!
> After walking around all day yesterday grinning like a cheshire cat, I started bleeding late yesterday afternoon :cry:
> 
> It only went on for a couple of hours and it was almost pink in colour no clotting but seemed too much for spotting. So far (touch wood) nothing overnight or this morning.
> 
> Now I don't know what to think. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Are you having cramps as well? Try not to worry yet....:hugs: Have you been able to get a blood test done yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having mild cramps for over a week now but not painful and dull back-ache aswell, neither of which have got any worse. No blood test or anything yet. I've got a docs appointment tomorrow so I thought I'd try to wait until then. I did phone the out-of-hours service for advice but all I was told was that if it was an early miscarriage there was nothing they could do so just leave it and see my GP asap.
> 
> I'm hoping it's an implantaion bleed but I just don't know. My BBT was still up this morning so I'm hoping that's a good sign. :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

I agree with what LL and Mon said...FXed for a sticky bean and a successful appt. tomorrow. Keep us posted! :hugs::hugs::hugs: in the meantime...


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry about AF Jodes but I have my fingers crossed for you. You could still get a BFP later this month!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> I'm sorry about AF Jodes but I have my fingers crossed for you. You could still get a BFP later this month!!!

Thanks hun i knew really. Now i keep wondering about my progesterone levels?? my doctor won't send me for tests yet because their tight arses and i've been looking on the internet for private testing and it would cost us around £200.00 which we can't afford at the minute. My question is can i buy this progesterone cream or would i have to ask my doctor for it? Although my doctor will not perscribe it if it's not needed. 

What i'm thinking is it wouldn't do me any harm if i took it whether i needed or not right? :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

star19762011 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star19762011 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what my body is playing at !!!!
> After walking around all day yesterday grinning like a cheshire cat, I started bleeding late yesterday afternoon :cry:
> 
> It only went on for a couple of hours and it was almost pink in colour no clotting but seemed too much for spotting. So far (touch wood) nothing overnight or this morning.
> 
> Now I don't know what to think. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Are you having cramps as well? Try not to worry yet....:hugs: Have you been able to get a blood test done yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having mild cramps for over a week now but not painful and dull back-ache aswell, neither of which have got any worse. No blood test or anything yet. I've got a docs appointment tomorrow so I thought I'd try to wait until then. I did phone the out-of-hours service for advice but all I was told was that if it was an early miscarriage there was nothing they could do so just leave it and see my GP asap.
> 
> I'm hoping it's an implantaion bleed but I just don't know. My BBT was still up this morning so I'm hoping that's a good sign. :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

Awww hun it's rubbish that you've had a bleed but perfectly normal. However if you've had a bleed you need to go to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit and explain whats happened and then they will do some tests and send you for a scan. I wish i'd of gone on my last 2 MC's :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about AF Jodes but I have my fingers crossed for you. You could still get a BFP later this month!!!
> 
> Thanks hun i knew really. Now i keep wondering about my progesterone levels?? my doctor won't send me for tests yet because their tight arses and i've been looking on the internet for private testing and it would cost us around £200.00 which we can't afford at the minute. My question is can i buy this progesterone cream or would i have to ask my doctor for it? Although my doctor will not perscribe it if it's not needed.
> 
> What i'm thinking is it wouldn't do me any harm if i took it whether i needed or not right? :flower:Click to expand...

That sucks that your doc won't do the tests for you. My insurance covers most of it, it only cost me $18US. It's not a specialized test or anything.

As for the progesterone it does need to be prescription. In order for any progesterone to be effective in supporting a luteal phase defect it must be adminsitered vaginally. The only prog. you can use vaginally (that I know of) is either Crinone prog. gel (prescription) and compounded prog. pills (also prescription).


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ladies I assure you I am not trying to symptom spot but just got no nauseaus after eating. Not that it means anything, the progesterone I am taking can make you nauseaus too so it's probably just a side effect. I feel yucky though.


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All....just wanted to give the update from my 1st beta....hcl showing at 50 and they said the progesterone levels were normal. I just googled to try to get some stats from other women, and it looks like the average for 11-12 dpo is 37...so I think I'm good?? :shrug: 

The nurse wouldn't say one way or the other. Anyone have levels they'd be willing to share??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies I assure you I am not trying to symptom spot but just got no nauseaus after eating. Not that it means anything, the progesterone I am taking can make you nauseaus too so it's probably just a side effect. I feel yucky though.

I also had "morning sickness" with full-out vomiting in June during the TWW, at around 12 DPO. Amazing what the mind can do when you really want to be pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPickles

Mbababy, I don't know anything about betas or levels yet, but I wanted to let you know I wasn't ignoring your post!

So...I am out. I feel like I let the August team down! :cry:

But, if my next cycle is anything like this one (i.e., really short), I will test again on or before August 31st...could you add me again as an August 31st tester?

Thanks!


----------



## LLbean

Mbababy that does sound good!!!


----------



## Mbababy

LLbean said:


> Mbababy that does sound good!!!

Thanks for answering! I was starting to worry when almost noone commented...:shrug:


----------



## Mbababy

SweetPickles said:


> Mbababy, I don't know anything about betas or levels yet, but I wanted to let you know I wasn't ignoring your post!
> 
> So...I am out. I feel like I let the August team down! :cry:
> 
> But, if my next cycle is anything like this one (i.e., really short), I will test again on or before August 31st...could you add me again as an August 31st tester?
> 
> Thanks!

Sorry AF got you :( But you still have a chance for August! FXed and :dust: to you!!


----------



## canuckgirl

Hello all! The nurse just called with my prog test results. She said mine was 57.6. She said anything over 13 meant positive O. So that is a good thing and one less concern. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mbababy that does sound real good, so excited for you!

And Canuck, I think that is a UK level (ours are measured differently here) but it sounds really good too!

SweetPickles, so sorry about AF but you can still get a BFP later this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy said:


> Hi All....just wanted to give the update from my 1st beta....hcl showing at 50 and they said the progesterone levels were normal. I just googled to try to get some stats from other women, and it looks like the average for 11-12 dpo is 37...so I think I'm good?? :shrug:
> 
> The nurse wouldn't say one way or the other. Anyone have levels they'd be willing to share??

Everyone has very different levels at the same time gestational stage, so it's very hard to compare. As long as your doctor is happy with it, that's what counts!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Mbababy that does sound real good, so excited for you!
> 
> And Canuck, I think that is a UK level (ours are measured differently here) but it sounds really good too!
> 
> SweetPickles, so sorry about AF but you can still get a BFP later this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!

The US is one of the only countries in the world that uses the older measurement units. Canada, all of Europe, Asia, etc... use the same metric measurements which makes it much easier to standardize from one country to the next!

Canuckgirl, awesome levels!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SweetPickles, sorry :witch: got you :hugs:

Jodie, hope the cramping and pain are improving!

AFM, no side effects from soy and - OPKs still. I'm thinking it will have done nothing for me other than cost me unnecessary spending :dohh:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Mbababy that does sound real good, so excited for you!
> 
> And Canuck, I think that is a UK level (ours are measured differently here) but it sounds really good too!
> 
> SweetPickles, so sorry about AF but you can still get a BFP later this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> The US is one of the only countries in the world that uses the older measurement units. Canada, all of Europe, Asia, etc... use the same metric measurements which makes it much easier to standardize from one country to the next!
> 
> Canuckgirl, awesome levels!!Click to expand...

Ah, thank you, I didn't know that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 37Hopeful

I am upset to report that AF arrived today- full force. 
However, according to recent blood work, I DID OVULATE this month- just ovulated later CD 22. 
I am going to kick TTC into full force next month!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry about AF 37hopeful but wow, now you KNOW you ovulated, woohoo!


----------



## canuckgirl

Mon_n_john said:


> Mbababy that does sound real good, so excited for you!
> 
> And Canuck, I think that is a UK level (ours are measured differently here) but it sounds really good too!
> 
> SweetPickles, so sorry about AF but you can still get a BFP later this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!


mon- thanks for the info on the different conversion rates. i didn't even think of that! i did some research on the different ways these levels are tested (CDN vs US). there is a 3.18 conversion rate, so after it was converted, my level is 18.11.


----------



## canuckgirl

Thanks Junebug!

Great O 37hopeful!

I see a few of you mentioning "soy". can someone explain why you would take that? when in cycle? can it just be consumed as food or is there a pill?


----------



## SweetPickles

37Hopeful said:


> I am upset to report that AF arrived today- full force.
> However, according to recent blood work, I DID OVULATE this month- just ovulated later CD 22.
> I am going to kick TTC into full force next month!

I'm sorry...onward and upward!
:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

canuckgirl said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Mbababy that does sound real good, so excited for you!
> 
> And Canuck, I think that is a UK level (ours are measured differently here) but it sounds really good too!
> 
> SweetPickles, so sorry about AF but you can still get a BFP later this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> mon- thanks for the info on the different conversion rates. i didn't even think of that! i did some research on the different ways these levels are tested (CDN vs US). there is a 3.18 conversion rate, so after it was converted, my level is 18.11.Click to expand...

That really is a great level! My last prog. level was 12.5. I'm so glad that u don't have any prog. issues. I have to take supplements and this gel is a pain in the butt lol.


----------



## canuckgirl

Mon_n_john said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Mbababy that does sound real good, so excited for you!
> 
> And Canuck, I think that is a UK level (ours are measured differently here) but it sounds really good too!
> 
> SweetPickles, so sorry about AF but you can still get a BFP later this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> mon- thanks for the info on the different conversion rates. i didn't even think of that! i did some research on the different ways these levels are tested (CDN vs US). there is a 3.18 conversion rate, so after it was converted, my level is 18.11.Click to expand...
> 
> That really is a great level! My last prog. level was 12.5. I'm so glad that u don't have any prog. issues. I have to take supplements and this gel is a pain in the butt lol.Click to expand...


ya it doesn't sound all that fun. but it seems to be doing the trick for you!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Let's hope so. My temps are certainly high but the next few days will tell the real story. Hoping I get a BFP along with rest of us!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others. I'm a late ovulator (CD16-18) so was hoping to bring it forward. I HATE those 2.5 weeks waiting to ovulate, for me it's worse than the TWW!!! It's taken by pills, in Canada we can get 50mg soy per capsule to 60 mg I think. I took it in gradually increasing doses from CD3 to CD6, then a lower dose on CD7. I'll let you know if it did anything for me!

:hugs: 37Hopeful, sorry :witch: got you... LillyLove has PM'ed me to let me know :witch: got her too :cry: Will update first page. Come on :bfp:!!!!

Yep Mon, whenever you US ladies post levels, it's hard for me to know what's going on and I'm a doc in Canada! It really makes things hard to comment on :haha: For example, my HCG levels at 8 weeks pregnancy were 650 in our units, but that likely means nothing to you unless you know how to make the conversion. There are tools online to do it luckily!


----------



## canuckgirl

Mon_n_john said:


> Let's hope so. My temps are certainly high but the next few days will tell the real story. Hoping I get a BFP along with rest of us!


When do you test?


----------



## Mon_n_john

canuckgirl said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Let's hope so. My temps are certainly high but the next few days will tell the real story. Hoping I get a BFP along with rest of us!
> 
> 
> When do you test?Click to expand...

As early as possible lol. I've already tested at 6 DPO! My earliest BFP was at 9 DPO so that's when I'll start taking the HPTs seriously. I've never had one later than 12 DPO so hopefully I'll know in 6 days. :winkwink:


----------



## canuckgirl

Junebug_CJ said:


> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others. I'm a late ovulator (CD16-18) so was hoping to bring it forward. I HATE those 2.5 weeks waiting to ovulate, for me it's worse than the TWW!!! It's taken by pills, in Canada we can get 50mg soy per capsule to 60 mg I think. I took it in gradually increasing doses from CD3 to CD6, then a lower dose on CD7. I'll let you know if it did anything for me!
> 
> :hugs: 37Hopeful, sorry :witch: got you... LillyLove has PM'ed me to let me know :witch: got her too :cry: Will update first page. Come on :bfp:!!!!
> 
> Yep Mon, whenever you US ladies post levels, it's hard for me to know what's going on and I'm a doc in Canada! It really makes things hard to comment on :haha: For example, my HCG levels at 8 weeks pregnancy were 650 in our units, but that likely means nothing to you unless you know how to make the conversion. There are tools online to do it luckily!

Thanks for the soy info. i will await your review of it. i agree that it's hard to interpret everybody's levels. not sure why the units of measurement have to be different.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

canuckgirl said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Let's hope so. My temps are certainly high but the next few days will tell the real story. Hoping I get a BFP along with rest of us!
> 
> 
> When do you test?Click to expand...

Good question: Mon, I don't think I have a test date for you :haha:!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

canuckgirl said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others. I'm a late ovulator (CD16-18) so was hoping to bring it forward. I HATE those 2.5 weeks waiting to ovulate, for me it's worse than the TWW!!! It's taken by pills, in Canada we can get 50mg soy per capsule to 60 mg I think. I took it in gradually increasing doses from CD3 to CD6, then a lower dose on CD7. I'll let you know if it did anything for me!
> 
> :hugs: 37Hopeful, sorry :witch: got you... LillyLove has PM'ed me to let me know :witch: got her too :cry: Will update first page. Come on :bfp:!!!!
> 
> Yep Mon, whenever you US ladies post levels, it's hard for me to know what's going on and I'm a doc in Canada! It really makes things hard to comment on :haha: For example, my HCG levels at 8 weeks pregnancy were 650 in our units, but that likely means nothing to you unless you know how to make the conversion. There are tools online to do it luckily!
> 
> Thanks for the soy info. i will await your review of it. i agree that it's hard to interpret everybody's levels. not sure why the units of measurement have to be different.Click to expand...

It's historical. Most countries agreed to a standard unit of measurement for biochemical testing, but a handful didn't want to change. I'm not sure why!


----------



## canuckgirl

Mon_n_john said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Let's hope so. My temps are certainly high but the next few days will tell the real story. Hoping I get a BFP along with rest of us!
> 
> 
> When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> As early as possible lol. I've already tested at 6 DPO! My earliest BFP was at 9 DPO so that's when I'll start taking the HPTs seriously. I've never had one later than 12 DPO so hopefully I'll know in 6 days. :winkwink:Click to expand...

You are 2 days behind me. good luck on test day!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Let's hope so. My temps are certainly high but the next few days will tell the real story. Hoping I get a BFP along with rest of us!
> 
> 
> When do you test?Click to expand...
> 
> Good question: Mon, I don't think I have a test date for you :haha:!!!Click to expand...

That's because I test every day LOL. Just look at my chart :dohh: and yes, I know I am insane :blush:.

But let's say my official test date is August 8th at 10 DPO. I usually get BFPs by then! :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks canuckgirl, same to you!


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others. I'm a late ovulator (CD16-18) so was hoping to bring it forward. I HATE those 2.5 weeks waiting to ovulate, for me it's worse than the TWW!!! It's taken by pills, in Canada we can get 50mg soy per capsule to 60 mg I think. I took it in gradually increasing doses from CD3 to CD6, then a lower dose on CD7. I'll let you know if it did anything for me!
> 
> :hugs: 37Hopeful, sorry :witch: got you... LillyLove has PM'ed me to let me know :witch: got her too :cry: Will update first page. Come on :bfp:!!!!
> 
> Yep Mon, whenever you US ladies post levels, it's hard for me to know what's going on and I'm a doc in Canada! It really makes things hard to comment on :haha: For example, my HCG levels at 8 weeks pregnancy were 650 in our units, but that likely means nothing to you unless you know how to make the conversion. There are tools online to do it luckily!
> 
> Thanks for the soy info. i will await your review of it. i agree that it's hard to interpret everybody's levels. not sure why the units of measurement have to be different.Click to expand...
> 
> It's historical. Most countries agreed to a standard unit of measurement for biochemical testing, but a handful didn't want to change. I'm not sure why!Click to expand...

Well I can tell you why b/c us Americans like to make things difficult! Heaven forbid we go to the metric system and have to change all the signs! Even our wrenches and sockets are in US sizes, not metric. I like the metric system b/c I weigh less! LOL:happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about AF Jodes but I have my fingers crossed for you. You could still get a BFP later this month!!!
> 
> Thanks hun i knew really. Now i keep wondering about my progesterone levels?? my doctor won't send me for tests yet because their tight arses and i've been looking on the internet for private testing and it would cost us around £200.00 which we can't afford at the minute. My question is can i buy this progesterone cream or would i have to ask my doctor for it? Although my doctor will not perscribe it if it's not needed.
> 
> What i'm thinking is it wouldn't do me any harm if i took it whether i needed or not right? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks that your doc won't do the tests for you. My insurance covers most of it, it only cost me $18US. It's not a specialized test or anything.
> 
> As for the progesterone it does need to be prescription. In order for any progesterone to be effective in supporting a luteal phase defect it must be adminsitered vaginally. The only prog. you can use vaginally (that I know of) is either Crinone prog. gel (prescription) and compounded prog. pills (also prescription).Click to expand...

Ok thanks for that i have yet another appointment with the doctor in a few weeks time so i will ask him to prescribe some for me. I have a feeling with not taking soy this month my AF will go back to normal and i will ovulate later which gives me a shorter LP but saying that it's never been a problem before. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> Hi All....just wanted to give the update from my 1st beta....hcl showing at 50 and they said the progesterone levels were normal. I just googled to try to get some stats from other women, and it looks like the average for 11-12 dpo is 37...so I think I'm good?? :shrug:
> 
> The nurse wouldn't say one way or the other. Anyone have levels they'd be willing to share??

I've never had bloodwork done so i can't really comment but from what i've read 50 is completely normal because they say by 14dpo when AF should arrive HCG levels should be around the 100 mark. But everyone is different and as long as they are doubling you will have no problems. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

37Hopeful said:


> I am upset to report that AF arrived today- full force.
> However, according to recent blood work, I DID OVULATE this month- just ovulated later CD 22.
> I am going to kick TTC into full force next month!

Brilliant news :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

canuckgirl said:


> Thanks Junebug!
> 
> Great O 37hopeful!
> 
> I see a few of you mentioning "soy". can someone explain why you would take that? when in cycle? can it just be consumed as food or is there a pill?

I was taking soy in pill form from days 3-7 100mg and from days 1-5 200mg

i've been taking soy for the past 2 months and i've had no side affects. I did ovulate sooner which one of the reasons why i tried it but i've been getting some spotting before my AF arrives and my pains have been extremley painful. I also suffered with some cysts under my arms last month and again this month so it does make me wonder whether i have them on my ovaries??? I'm not risking another month on them i know i can concieve without them. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others.

Is soy the same as soya? As in soya milk? I know soya products have some sort of effect on women as they are supposed to be a breast cancer risk so maybe it is?




Jodes2011 said:


> Now i keep wondering about my progesterone levels?? my doctor won't send me for tests yet because their tight arses

Have you got a short LP *Jodes*? I've only been TTC for three months but my doc has agreed to do progesterone tests and FSH and LH tests already because I've already figured out I've got a short LP. They agree there's no point waiting a few months when there's already an indication there could be a problem. Mind you, I see you have kids already - are they your own natural kids? (sorry, is that being too nosey? Or have I asked that in the wrong way? Apols if so!) Just that, if they are, I guess the doc is taking the view that they know you CAN have kids so are less worried.



Mon_n_john said:


> That sucks that your doc won't do the tests for you. My insurance covers most of it, it only cost me $18US. It's not a specialized test or anything.

*Mon* that's the joy of living in the UK! We're lucky enough to have free healthcare on the NHS, but it means its up to the docs whether they're willing to spend their budgets on tests, not the patient! Most people here don't have health insurance because we don't need it.


----------



## Jodes2011

LancyLass said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others.
> 
> Is soy the same as soya? As in soya milk? I know soya products have some sort of effect on women as they are supposed to be a breast cancer risk so maybe it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Now i keep wondering about my progesterone levels?? my doctor won't send me for tests yet because their tight arsesClick to expand...
> 
> Have you got a short LP *Jodes*? I've only been TTC for three months but my doc has agreed to do progesterone tests and FSH and LH tests already because I've already figured out I've got a short LP. They agree there's no point waiting a few months when there's already an indication there could be a problem. Mind you, I see you have kids already - are they your own natural kids? (sorry, is that being too nosey? Or have I asked that in the wrong way? Apols if so!) Just that, if they are, I guess the doc is taking the view that they know you CAN have kids so are less worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> That sucks that your doc won't do the tests for you. My insurance covers most of it, it only cost me $18US. It's not a specialized test or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> *Mon* that's the joy of living in the UK! We're lucky enough to have free healthcare on the NHS, but it means its up to the docs whether they're willing to spend their budgets on tests, not the patient! Most people here don't have health insurance because we don't need it.Click to expand...

Yes i have. My cycle is 28 days and i normally ovulate around day 16-17 as i usually get my LH surge on Day 14-15 and then ovulate 2 days later. It's never been a problem before because yes i have 4 boys (naturally and i've never had to try because i've gotten pregnant straight away) and i've had 3 MC's this past year. I quite agree my doctor knows i can conceive and go on to have healthly pregnancies so therefore i'm less risk. If i do happen to have another MC i then want tests done just to put my mind at rest. :flower:


----------



## LancyLass

Jodes2011 said:


> Yes i have. My cycle is 28 days and i normally ovulate around day 16-17 as i usually get my LH surge on Day 14-15 and then ovulate 2 days later. It's never been a problem before because yes i have 4 boys (naturally and i've never had to try because i've gotten pregnant straight away) and i've had 3 MC's this past year. I quite agree my doctor knows i can conceive and go on to have healthly pregnancies so therefore i'm less risk. If i do happen to have another MC i then want tests done just to put my mind at rest. :flower:

Bummer on the MCs - Poor you. :hugs: I thought they were supposed to start doing tests once you've had three MCs. Guess it's down to the doc again.
Looks like your LP is 11-12 days then? From what I've read that's not too bad. Over 12 days is best but it's only considered a potential problem if less than 10 days. (Mine's been 7-9 days so far :sad2:)


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry to the girls who have been caught by the:witch::hugs::hugs:to you

Junebug - try waiting at least 4wks to OV as I tend to O at about CD28 or longer!!!! It drives me:wacko:so come the 2WW I am completly:wacko::wacko::haha::haha:

CBFM is still Low and an OPK was -(will test again this evening)so :shrug: when I will O this cycle oh well


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Great news this morning with my HCG level not at 308. What a nosedive since Wednesday. They are now leaving me until next thursday for definate. i wasnt even supposed to be there as a patient this morning but was in the department for a meeting so they thought they would do another test while i was there. AF finally finished and my temp took a slight dip this morning. This may mean nothing as i have only charted for 5 days. I dont think there is any point in using an OPK as it will probably pick up the hcg. 
If you girls were in my position just now would you ttc this month?


----------



## Wendyk07

No edit option here at work. The above post should start with "my level is now at 308". LOL


----------



## Jennjenn

Honestly Wendy the only factor I would consider is my HCG level. I would not TTC until it is in the normal/not pregnant range. Then go for it! :happydance:


----------



## sadie

Hi Wendy... Sorry im not help as i dont even know what hcg is nor where it should be at!

Everyone well today? Im on the beach in italy and there is a man selling mops to clean your floors.... Any takers? Maybe i can get a group discount.


----------



## Jodes2011

LancyLass said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i have. My cycle is 28 days and i normally ovulate around day 16-17 as i usually get my LH surge on Day 14-15 and then ovulate 2 days later. It's never been a problem before because yes i have 4 boys (naturally and i've never had to try because i've gotten pregnant straight away) and i've had 3 MC's this past year. I quite agree my doctor knows i can conceive and go on to have healthly pregnancies so therefore i'm less risk. If i do happen to have another MC i then want tests done just to put my mind at rest. :flower:
> 
> Bummer on the MCs - Poor you. :hugs: I thought they were supposed to start doing tests once you've had three MCs. Guess it's down to the doc again.
> Looks like your LP is 11-12 days then? From what I've read that's not too bad. Over 12 days is best but it's only considered a potential problem if less than 10 days. (Mine's been 7-9 days so far :sad2:)Click to expand...

Yeah it's not a problem otherwise i wouldn't have been able to concieve. Yes around 11-12 days. Awww blimey so do you ovulate on day 20-21? and do you have a 28 day cycle? With regards to my MC's my last one was a chemical and i never went to hospital with my last 2 i just decided to let things happen naturally which they did. However i did ring the EPAU and they said not to bother coming in. They like you to go to hospital then its all confirmed. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendy thats fab news woohoo!! Personally i would wait until HCG has completely gone and then start afresh but its up to you kidda. x


----------



## LLbean

It will be hard to tell what is going on for sure unless your hcg has completely dropped...but keep practicing ;-)


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Put me down for A :bfp: 

the test strip today had a second pink line before the 10 minutes. Still a little nervous as MC are common....so fx for the next 10 weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Congrats jennjenn :happydance::happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Nolly

OMG JennJenn that is amazing news!

CONGRATS!!!!!! H&H 9 months.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Put me down for A :bfp:
> 
> the test strip today had a second pink line before the 10 minutes. Still a little nervous as MC are common....so fx for the next 10 weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay, congrats!!!


----------



## sadie

yeah Jenn!! Congrats! HH


----------



## LLbean

That is awesome JennJenn...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations Jen. :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Put me down for A :bfp:
> 
> the test strip today had a second pink line before the 10 minutes. Still a little nervous as MC are common....so fx for the next 10 weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Brilliant news Hun,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks ladies...trying not to get too excited as this stage can be dicey. FX and hoping all goes well for the next 10 weeks!


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Put me down for A :bfp:
> 
> the test strip today had a second pink line before the 10 minutes. Still a little nervous as MC are common....so fx for the next 10 weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Absolutely fantastic news!!!! I knew August was/is gunna be a good month i can feel it in my bones. Congratulations and i'm so so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay, 1 more BFP! I just knew Jenn was preggers!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks Mon_n_Jon!


----------



## Mon_n_john

sadie said:


> Hi Wendy... Sorry im not help as i dont even know what hcg is nor where it should be at!
> 
> Everyone well today? Im on the beach in italy and there is a man selling mops to clean your floors.... Any takers? Maybe i can get a group discount.

Haha, that's too funny. Is he selling mops ON the beach? :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendyk07 said:


> No edit option here at work. The above post should start with "my level is now at 308". LOL

Wendy I am SO happy to hear the HCG has dropped!


----------



## sadie

Mon_n_john said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy... Sorry im not help as i dont even know what hcg is nor where it should be at!
> 
> Everyone well today? Im on the beach in italy and there is a man selling mops to clean your floors.... Any takers? Maybe i can get a group discount.
> 
> Haha, that's too funny. Is he selling mops ON the beach? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes, totally walking around carrying about 20, trying to demonstrate how they can twist out the water, etc. ! I tried to take a picture but he didnt come close enough!


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy great news about your hcg,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes,so so sorry to hear about your sister ,I hope they can treat her and hope it's been caught early enough,thinking of you,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sadie

Interesting stats so far. From what i can see on the home page, 7 have tested and 3 were BFP! Thats great at 43%!!!!! Lets keep it up girls!!


----------



## velo

Can you add me for August 15? 

:dust: and FX for all of us!


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - :happydance::happydance: for the hcg levels dropping loads. i would def wait until the levels have dropped completly before TTC just so I knew 100% that if I got a :bfp: straight away it would be a brand new one.

JenJen - :happydance::happydance::happydance: so so so happy for you hun fx that this is a super sticky bean

AFM - done a OPK and will post a pic of it tomorrow morning was lighter than this mornings one and silly ole me didn't take a pic of it and it is now in the bin:dohh: never mind wont make that mistake again tomorrow


----------



## babyforus

Congratulations on the BFP Jennjenn!! Put me down for the 25th please. Good luck everyone!


----------



## canuckgirl

Jennjenn - fantastic news!!! :happydance:

afm - i am 11dpiui. not much going on. had some weird cramping last night for 20-30 mins, not sure what that was. and the sore bbs continue. if they stop hurting, then i am certain AF will be soon to follow. seems to be the way my body works.

Good luck to all who are testing this weekend!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Wendy great news about your hcg,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes,so so sorry to hear about your sister ,I hope they can treat her and hope it's been caught early enough,thinking of you,xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Despie it's a complete and utter shock. We all went out for dinner last night and she was in good spirits. She was saying she goes for her op on the 19th August (bloody typical because thats when i go on hols) and she has to go to Jimmy's first to get a blue dye injected and then the op. Once the results come back then they will decide if she needs chemo or radio???? She's my husbands sister but i feel like she is my own. We spend a lot of time together and she fab with my kids. It helps with her being a nurse at LGI she knows whats going on etc... and Despie she's the one that has just found out her daughter is pregnant. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg no way well I will say a wee prayer for her and I hope she recovers quickly and sees her daughters baby as a blessing in disguise,lots of love Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> Put me down for A :bfp:
> 
> the test strip today had a second pink line before the 10 minutes. Still a little nervous as MC are common....so fx for the next 10 weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Such awesome news!!! Congrats and FXed for a sticky bean!!! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Congrats on all the BFP so far!!

Jodes: I'll pray your sister in law will have good new :hugs:


June: Can you add me for Aug. 25! That would be 1 day after AF is due


----------



## LancyLass

Jodes2011 said:


> Awww blimey so do you ovulate on day 20-21? and do you have a 28 day cycle?

I have totally irregular cycles - anywhere from 19 to 30 days! Although it's usually around the 23-25 day mark. I've only been charting a couple of months, but the first month I Oved on day 14, with a 21 day cycle, last month was day 20 with a 29 day cycle. This month I'm not sure what's going on. Fertility Friend can't figure it out either, it's only given me a tentative OV day and keeps changing it!
Hence why the doc has agreed to do tests already!

*Jenn* Congrats, that's fab! Fingers crossed...

*Junebug* Can you put me down for testing on 18 August? Fertility Friend has changed its estimated OV day for this month so I might be in with a chance! AF'll prob get me way before then, but if not, that's the day I'll test! Thanks.


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun I have my fingers firmly crossed that your sister in law gets good news


----------



## LancyLass

canuckgirl said:


> I see a few of you mentioning "soy". can someone explain why you would take that? when in cycle? can it just be consumed as food or is there a pill?




Junebug_CJ said:


> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others. I'm a late ovulator (CD16-18) so was hoping to bring it forward. I HATE those 2.5 weeks waiting to ovulate, for me it's worse than the TWW!!! It's taken by pills, in Canada we can get 50mg soy per capsule to 60 mg I think. I took it in gradually increasing doses from CD3 to CD6, then a lower dose on CD7. I'll let you know if it did anything for me!




LancyLass said:


> Is soy the same as soya? As in soya milk? I know soya products have some sort of effect on women as they are supposed to be a breast cancer risk so maybe it is?

Hi ladies, can I ask about soy/soya again? I found the answer to my own question (it's known as soy in the US, soya in the UK) but while researching it I found lots of articles about how bad it might be for everyone's health and that it can have an ADVERSE affect on fertlity, so if you're having fertility problems you should AVOID soya products. So why are people taking supplements when TTC? Where's that advice come from? 

(Sorry, I tried searching on the main forum for threads about soy, but the search facility doesn't seem to be working for me)


----------



## babyforus

So has anyone been keeping track of how many over 35 bfp's lately? It seems like several. That's encouraging!!!:happydance: Congrats Eva.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LancyLass said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> I see a few of you mentioning "soy". can someone explain why you would take that? when in cycle? can it just be consumed as food or is there a pill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Canuckgirl, soy can apparently help you ovulate sooner, but it really messes up some women's cycles and does nothing at all for others. I'm a late ovulator (CD16-18) so was hoping to bring it forward. I HATE those 2.5 weeks waiting to ovulate, for me it's worse than the TWW!!! It's taken by pills, in Canada we can get 50mg soy per capsule to 60 mg I think. I took it in gradually increasing doses from CD3 to CD6, then a lower dose on CD7. I'll let you know if it did anything for me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Is soy the same as soya? As in soya milk? I know soya products have some sort of effect on women as they are supposed to be a breast cancer risk so maybe it is?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies, can I ask about soy/soya again? I found the answer to my own question (it's known as soy in the US, soya in the UK) but while researching it I found lots of articles about how bad it might be for everyone's health and that it can have an ADVERSE affect on fertlity, so if you're having fertility problems you should AVOID soya products. So why are people taking supplements when TTC? Where's that advice come from?
> 
> (Sorry, I tried searching on the main forum for threads about soy, but the search facility doesn't seem to be working for me)Click to expand...

I don't have fertility issues, so for me that's not a concern. Plus the dose recommended over 5 days is less than one consumes as a vegetarian or vegan over a few weeks, so I don't see how it could have adverse effects. It has estrogenic properties, so helps your body with ovulation (for some, does nothing for others, and prevents ovulation for others). If you ovulate at a normal time with normal cycles, I don't think it's worth taking the risks. I O late, so I am trying to help O come on earlier.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

babyforus said:


> So has anyone been keeping track of how many over 35 bfp's lately? It seems like several. That's encouraging!!!:happydance: Congrats Eva.

I can really only keep track of the ladies who have chosen to participate on this thread. For sure I am aware of Eva's results, but won't be adding it here or including it in the stats unless I have her permission to do so. I know there are many more ladies over 35 testing in August than those listed on the first page, but unless they've wanted to be included on this thread, I won't be counting them in our stats :hugs: For sure on this TTC over 35 forum there are at least 4 so far, which is in fact encouraging! As part of the thread, the counts are up to 3, which is still great given that we are only the 6th of the month :happydance:


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> I don't have fertility issues, so for me that's not a concern. Plus the dose recommended over 5 days is less than one consumes as a vegetarian or vegan over a few weeks, so I don't see how it could have adverse effects. It has estrogenic properties, so helps your body with ovulation (for some, does nothing for others, and prevents ovulation for others). If you ovulate at a normal time with normal cycles, I don't think it's worth taking the risks. I O late, so I am trying to help O come on earlier.

The articles I read were saying that it possibly (these things are always possibly - it depends how robust the research is) does have an adverse effect on everyone. That it's been lauded as a "health" product because it's associated with veggie diets but could actually be quite harmful (the scary stat is about babies - babies bottlefed with soya are getting the equivalent (by body weight) of 5 birth control pills a day. It seems to be a bit of UK vs US thing though. UK recommends no baby under 1 should have it, whereas in the US it's regularly given to babies. Anyway... going off topic... I just found that really interesting! :blush:)

Everything I read said that it inhibits FSH and LH production so can prevent ovulation and also makes cycles longer - giving less opportunities to conceive.

My problem is short luteal phase so don't think it's relevant for me anyway, but just trying to check out all the options!

It sounds a bit like it's one of these anecdotal things with not enough scientific research done yet. I'm finding the same issue with vit B6 and luteal phase. Lots of people swearing by it, but no clinical advice on the subject. Doc has said there's no harm in trying B6 though. But sounds like soya might be more of a risky one.

Sorry, not trying to be a :amartass:. But I like to find out as many facts as poss before I make up my mind!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Exactly. It acts as an exogenous source of what the body thinks is estrogen, inhibiting LH and FSH production for 5 days, so when you stop taking it (CD8 for most women who try), your LH and FSH surge, thus provoking an estrogen surge hence hopefully helping to bring on an earlier ovulation. Evidently, if you take it too long, or in too high doses, it can really wreck havoc and impede ovulation.

How short is your LP? Mine is 11-12 days and I got pregnant the first month we tried, for our first child. Only if it's shorter than 10 days, could it potentially make things more difficult.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm a physician BTW, I've done my research too! :thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm a physician BTW, I've done my research too! :thumbup:

I was wondering Junebug if you know anything about fertilaid and/or the specialist that designed it. I started using it this month to help with any deficiencies I might have due to age etc. I am 39 for about 6 more weeks and I had my last child at 27. My husband and I have been married four and a half years and have decided that we would like to have a child together so I am trying to do as much as I can to make it happen soon (like everyone,lol). I know the longer it takes the smaller the chances are. It sucks cause I don't feel old . Also using the CBFM for the first time too. Any info helps thanks, Jodi


----------



## googly

Hey Junebug, all - I'm out for this month unfortunately - in spectacular fashion - AF came 2 days early, while on holiday, making my already short LP of 9 days down to *7* days. v not amused... :( :( :(

Anyway... FS on Wednesday. Hopefully he has some answers/suggestions.


----------



## sumatwsimit

sorry googly :hugs: that makes u and me both. went to cinema last night and she decided to arrive trying to spoil my night out. get on with relaxing and enjoying the rest of your hol now. :wine:

junebug since the witch is in the house, can you put me down for another august test 31st! thank you god for a second chance this month...it aint over yet...!

another reading: 

Hi Natalie.
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that began in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 7th and 15th.

Jennifer


it's totally conflicting with my oct reading i got but gives me something to chase anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for A :bfp:
> 
> the test strip today had a second pink line before the 10 minutes. Still a little nervous as MC are common....so fx for the next 10 weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay, congrats!!!Click to expand...


BIG CONGRATS! jenn, have a feeling ive already congratulated you but never mind you can have another one from me. :thumbup:


----------



## googly

sumatwsimit said:


> sorry googly :hugs: that makes u and me both. went to cinema last night and she decided to arrive trying to spoil my night out. get on with relaxing and enjoying the rest of your hol now. :wine:

Thanks dude, and sorry for you too! I hates the :witch: !!


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> Exactly. It acts as an exogenous source of what the body thinks is estrogen, inhibiting LH and FSH production for 5 days, so when you stop taking it (CD8 for most women who try), your LH and FSH surge, thus provoking an estrogen surge hence hopefully helping to bring on an earlier ovulation. Evidently, if you take it too long, or in too high doses, it can really wreck havoc and impede ovulation.
> 
> How short is your LP? Mine is 11-12 days and I got pregnant the first month we tried, for our first child. Only if it's shorter than 10 days, could it potentially make things more difficult.

Ah that makes sense. I didn't realise you took it and then stopped. Thanks. The things I've read are all about generally having too much soya in the diet. I couldn't find anything specifically about taking supplements for fertility. I used to have soya milk every day as dairy disagrees with me a bit so am also very interested from that point of view as I was thinking about going back to it. I don't think I will now!

This is only my third cycle charting, but LP has been 7 days and 9 days so far. Waiting to see what this month is, then am going to start on the Vit B complex next month.


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> Hey Junebug, all - I'm out for this month unfortunately - in spectacular fashion - AF came 2 days early, while on holiday, making my already short LP of 9 days down to *7* days. v not amused... :( :( :(
> 
> Anyway... FS on Wednesday. Hopefully he has some answers/suggestions.

So sorry to hear that. :hugs: Let us know what the FS says - maybe over on the short LP thread - any short LP help and advice welcomed here too!


----------



## BlueHadeda

I don't have enough time to be active on this thread. :nope: But just thought I'd let you know that I'm out this month. The :witch: got me early. Like googly, it messed up my LP it seems.

I will only be able to test for the next cycle in September, so I'm totally out for August. :cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> sorry googly :hugs: that makes u and me both. went to cinema last night and she decided to arrive trying to spoil my night out. get on with relaxing and enjoying the rest of your hol now. :wine:
> 
> junebug since the witch is in the house, can you put me down for another august test 31st! thank you god for a second chance this month...it aint over yet...!
> 
> another reading:
> 
> Hi Natalie.
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that began in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 7th and 15th.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> 
> it's totally conflicting with my oct reading i got but gives me something to chase anyway. :thumbup:

Nat i got August with Jenny and October with Gail. I'm feeling very positive for this month and thats for the both of us :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Hey Junebug, all - I'm out for this month unfortunately - in spectacular fashion - AF came 2 days early, while on holiday, making my already short LP of 9 days down to *7* days. v not amused... :( :( :(
> 
> Anyway... FS on Wednesday. Hopefully he has some answers/suggestions.

Sorry :witch: got you hun next cycle eh! xx


----------



## Jodes2011

BlueHadeda said:


> I don't have enough time to be active on this thread. :nope: But just thought I'd let you know that I'm out this month. The :witch: got me early. Like googly, it messed up my LP it seems.
> 
> I will only be able to test for the next cycle in September, so I'm totally out for August. :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry that AF got you ladies. Luckily you can all still get BFPs in late August!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So sorry :witch: got you Googly, Sumat and BlueHadeda :hugs:
I really hope next cycle is yours!!!!

Babyforus, sorry, I don't know much about Fertilaid, other than it looks like a way for someone to make a lot of money :hugs: I did look into these a while back for a friend and I have to say, I don't really think it would be all that helpful :nope:


----------



## babyforus

Thanks for your input! Since I have started to take them I will continue and see what happens. Hopefully as long as it doesn't hurt it won't matter. I figure its not too much more than a good prenatal so I will just hope for the best! I am putting together a list of questions for my ob when I go at the end of the month I have so many questions since we are now actively ttc, I hope we haven't waited too late. I just wanted to be married for awhile and let my dds adjust before adding a sibling. We were going to try late last year and then my dd12 had alot of medical issues digestive and cardiac evals and I could not even think about it until we knew what was going on with her.... Sorry for rambling but thanks again!


----------



## shmoo75

Googly, Sumat and BlueHadeda - so sorry the :witch: got you all.

Good job my O happens really late in my cycle as OH has a really bad cold(you know the one Man Flu!!!!:haha::haha:)and is no way in any shape for any:sex:action


----------



## canuckgirl

Sorry to hear about the bfns googly, sumat and bluehadeda. 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow!! i hope we get some bfps!!!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

I would like to join if that's ok!

I am 39 dh is 35 - ttc our first (my 4th) ttc for 17 cycles; had our first unmedicated IUI this month and will test on Aug 14. Next month we will start Femara if no success this month. I am fine, just a slightly elevated fsh of 9.1 Dh has low morph of 7%.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## babyforus

Welcome Holly!! There is lots of good stuff to read here. I have learned a lot already. Am amassing a list of things to ask my ob later in the month. I hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## BabyDreamz...

Count me in. Testing on 8/21...thanks!


----------



## Conina

I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(


----------



## googly

Conina said:


> I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(

:hugs: Sorry Conina... But yeah, me too... Depressing eh. I'll get over it soon, but cd 1 and 2 are always a bit disheartening.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm so sorry about AF Conina and Googly. Don't lose hope, it's going to happen for all of us, I just know it!


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Thanks ladies. I hope so, but am so bummed that he just couldnt do it yesterday.... I know he isnt a machine, but still...... Now the annoying tww.
> 
> Here is a little thing I do with DH that works: every now and then I surprise him with some "special attention" that would obviously not lead to pregnancy. By doing that I try to show him that I am not interested in for procreation purposes. I know he loves that. Men want to be desired just for them and the occasional BJ really seems to get them in the mood LOL. Just a thought! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to remember to give my OH one next week, after I O, remind me Mon? :blush: LOLClick to expand...

Hey Northstar, you asked me to so this is your weekly BJ reminder LOL :blush:


----------



## babyforus

Hi Conina and Googly, I don't know how I will do this month if I don't get a BFP but last month I was just excited to get a fresh start at ttc. Don't get me wrong I was disappointed but at least I knew and could get moving on. It's the waiting for ovulation that is killing me now!:dohh:


----------



## Milty

I have an odd question for all you ladies....

Does anyone know if there is a way to tell if you hyperovulate or not? 

Before we started TTC again my ov pain/cramps had gotten a lot worse each month and I just knew I had a cyst or something. Anyway, I had an ultrasound done and this has been about 10 months ago but I remeber them saying I did have 3 normal cysts or folicles. They said they were almost at the stage of fall off or releasing or something. I didn't pay much attention because the said it was all normal part of my cycle and the pain was most likely due to me getting older. 

Now suddenly it has got me thinking was that 3 eggs about to release??? can they even tell that from an ultrasound? Or is was this something else that I now need to be concerned with now that i'm TTC?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

babyforus said:


> Thanks for your input! Since I have started to take them I will continue and see what happens. Hopefully as long as it doesn't hurt it won't matter. I figure its not too much more than a good prenatal so I will just hope for the best! I am putting together a list of questions for my ob when I go at the end of the month I have so many questions since we are now actively ttc, I hope we haven't waited too late. I just wanted to be married for awhile and let my dds adjust before adding a sibling. We were going to try late last year and then my dd12 had alot of medical issues digestive and cardiac evals and I could not even think about it until we knew what was going on with her.... Sorry for rambling but thanks again!

No problem! I agree, it is definitely a fancy prenatal so would do or harm :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Conina said:


> I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It will happen my dear!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Milty said:


> I have an odd question for all you ladies....
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to tell if you hyperovulate or not?
> 
> Before we started TTC again my ov pain/cramps had gotten a lot worse each month and I just knew I had a cyst or something. Anyway, I had an ultrasound done and this has been about 10 months ago but I remeber them saying I did have 3 normal cysts or folicles. They said they were almost at the stage of fall off or releasing or something. I didn't pay much attention because the said it was all normal part of my cycle and the pain was most likely due to me getting older.
> 
> Now suddenly it has got me thinking was that 3 eggs about to release??? can they even tell that from an ultrasound? Or is was this something else that I now need to be concerned with now that i'm TTC?

It is normal to have several follicles maturing at the same time. The one that is the ripest will be the one released after the LH surge. Sometimes more than one is released, hence fraternal multiples, but usually only one goes :thumbup:

There is no way to predict hyperovulation, whether it be through temping, symptom spotting or LH levels.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We have a lot of testers coming up, good luck to tomorrow's ladies!!!

AFM: well it appears soy did something! I had a strongly positive OPK tonight on IC, on CD12. I've NEVER O'ed before CD16, so if my temping confirms this I will be a soy convert. If I can shorten my 16-20 day follicular phases to 12-14 I will be one happy lady :thumbup:


----------



## CeeDee

I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:


----------



## Mon_n_john

OMG CeeDee, congrats! Wow, this is one lucky thread! Go August girls!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

CeeDee said:


> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:

ACK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You've made my night!!! Congrats CeeDee!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPickles

Congratulations to all the ladies with the BFPs! :happydance:
Sometimes you just need to know that BFPs are real!


----------



## babyforus

CeeDee said:


> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:


Yeah CeeDee!!!! Congratulations:happydance::happydance: :cloud9:, Do you mind if I ask how old you are and how long you've been trying? If you don't want to tell I understand.


----------



## googly

babyforus said:


> Hi Conina and Googly, I don't know how I will do this month if I don't get a BFP but last month I was just excited to get a fresh start at ttc. Don't get me wrong I was disappointed but at least I knew and could get moving on. It's the waiting for ovulation that is killing me now!:dohh:

Yeah i know what you mean, sometimes when I've had a really intense 2ww - symptom spotting, driving myself round the bend wondering whether anything was happening etc - then yeah AF has actually been a relief from the uncertainty. This time though, I had no symptoms and AF came completely out of the blue, and early - and that is really gutting. 

I've also tried a whole bunch of stuff at this stage and nothing seems to be improving my LP... so I'm done with the 'natural' route now, if the FS offers me cold hard drugs, I'm there! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Congrats CeeDee!!

Spring baby how fun!


----------



## babyforus

Googly, Do you go to the fs soon? Let us know how that goes and what options they suggest. I may be going that route in a few months if I don't get my BFP first!


----------



## amommy

May I join you all, I am 3 dpo and will test at 10 dpo so that will be August 14, AF due August 16th!! Thank you, looks like August is turning out to be a fairly fertile month.. Baby dust to all those waiting and fingers crossed for those who just got AF that next cycle will be better!


----------



## babyforus

Hi amommy welcome! Good luck in getting your BFP!


----------



## Milty

Junebug_CJ said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I have an odd question for all you ladies....
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to tell if you hyperovulate or not?
> 
> Before we started TTC again my ov pain/cramps had gotten a lot worse each month and I just knew I had a cyst or something. Anyway, I had an ultrasound done and this has been about 10 months ago but I remeber them saying I did have 3 normal cysts or folicles. They said they were almost at the stage of fall off or releasing or something. I didn't pay much attention because the said it was all normal part of my cycle and the pain was most likely due to me getting older.
> 
> Now suddenly it has got me thinking was that 3 eggs about to release??? can they even tell that from an ultrasound? Or is was this something else that I now need to be concerned with now that i'm TTC?
> 
> It is normal to have several follicles maturing at the same time. The one that is the ripest will be the one released after the LH surge. Sometimes more than one is released, hence fraternal multiples, but usually only one goes :thumbup:
> 
> There is no way to predict hyperovulation, whether it be through temping, symptom spotting or LH levels.Click to expand...

I meant to post this as a thread and somehow got it in here oops! Thanks though!!

Fraternal multiples is the thing that has been really thinking. I was reading a thread about twins and it reminded me of all the ones in my family. 

One minute I'm concerned I don't really O then the next I'm afraid of hyper O. :wacko:


----------



## googly

babyforus said:


> Googly, Do you go to the fs soon? Let us know how that goes and what options they suggest. I may be going that route in a few months if I don't get my BFP first!

Yes, Wednesday! Pretty excited actually... Hoping he can diagnose/suggest treatment options for my short LP. Will for sure report back!


----------



## LLbean

CeeDee!!! Yey for you Congrats!!! That is fantastic!!! Way to go!! Man this thread is on a roll!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Googly, looks like Wednesday is a big day for us both. Sending great vibes for your appointment


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> Googly, looks like Wednesday is a big day for us both. Sending great vibes for your appointment

Thanks! You too! :thumbup:


----------



## googly

SweetPickles said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies with the BFPs! :happydance:
> Sometimes you just need to know that BFPs are real!

That's v. true... It's weird, I have struggled with friends/family announcing pregnancies recently (6 in the 6 months since we've been ttc, most of those without even trying/planning, grr) but with the girls here, I couldn't be happier for them - in large part because I know so many here want it so badly, or have struggled with ttc... and because it proves it's possible!

Congrats to the BFPs so far this month!


----------



## vittori

Happy to see the BFP's :hug:

It's Aug 8, 12:32 PM where I live, and I told Junebug I'd test on the Aug 10. But I think I dont need too...just went to the bathroom and saw the dreaded brownish spots.. the witch got me :witch: . I hope she'll leave everybody else in the thread alone! 

Now to console myself...I think I'm gonna buy me some eyeliners...


----------



## Sus09

Great news CeeDee:happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Desperado167

vittori said:


> Happy to see the BFP's :hug:
> 
> It's Aug 8, 12:32 PM where I live, and I told Junebug I'd test on the Aug 10. But I think I dont need too...just went to the bathroom and saw the dreaded brownish spots.. the witch got me :witch: . I hope she'll leave everybody else in the thread alone!
> 
> Now to console myself...I think I'm gonna buy me some eyeliners...

Awwwwww,so sorry Hun,xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

amommy said:


> May I join you all, I am 3 dpo and will test at 10 dpo so that will be August 14, AF due August 16th!! Thank you, looks like August is turning out to be a fairly fertile month.. Baby dust to all those waiting and fingers crossed for those who just got AF that next cycle will be better!

Hi Hun good luck with the tww ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

CeeDee said:


> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:

Well done Hun,brilliant news,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Conina,so sorry af got u Hun,never give up hope ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(
> 
> :hugs: Sorry Conina... But yeah, me too... Depressing eh. I'll get over it soon, but cd 1 and 2 are always a bit disheartening.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Congratulation, CeeDee!

LLBean and Googly, I hope you both have productive appointments on wednesday! 

Im still waiting, finding myself drifting in to lalaland, fantasizing me and dp with a baby. He looks at me and asks 'what are you thinking?' and i just tell him, 'nothing'. 
Also was with friends this weekend who have a 6 monthh old. Damn, how well we connected! She was so adorable and i just wanted to eat her up. Again, heatache. But i keep hoping that maybe i am prego righht now. Im 9dpo right n and dont think i will be able to wait until sunday. 

Also, the mother of the baby is 39 years old!.....when she gave birth, she shared the hospital room with a 48 year old who did IVF! There is hope for us all and we just have to remain positive, tho it is so difficult and the waiting is torture! And another happy story, my cousin's wife had 3 mc, but i dont know the reason....the day they went to the farmacy to pick up meds for the next cycle, she discovered she was pregnant. She gave birth in april at the age of 43!

Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble on..... Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## sadie

Im sorry conina. xo


----------



## Desperado167

Sadie good luck for this month and thanks for the inspiring stories,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina i'm so sorry hun i think we need to pay this Gail a visit. She lives not that far from my dad :gun: Listen it will happen sometimes it takes more times than others but keep those spirits up and big :hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

CeeDee woohoo nice one hun many congratulations and here's to a healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Jodes2011

vittori said:


> Happy to see the BFP's :hug:
> 
> It's Aug 8, 12:32 PM where I live, and I told Junebug I'd test on the Aug 10. But I think I dont need too...just went to the bathroom and saw the dreaded brownish spots.. the witch got me :witch: . I hope she'll leave everybody else in the thread alone!
> 
> Now to console myself...I think I'm gonna buy me some eyeliners...

Sorry that horrible :witch: got you :hugs: you seem to be my kinda girl now go out and spend :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(
> 
> :hugs: Sorry Conina... But yeah, me too... Depressing eh. I'll get over it soon, but cd 1 and 2 are always a bit disheartening.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that :witch: got you too hun good luck at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats CeeDee :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:hug: Conina and the other ladies who the :witch: got


----------



## sumatwsimit

'


Jodes2011 said:


> Conina i'm so sorry hun i think we need to pay this Gail a visit. She lives not that far from my dad :gun: Listen it will happen sometimes it takes more times than others but keep those spirits up and big :hug:



conina, sorry it's turned out not to be your month, agree with jodie, looks like we've been throwing our pennies at her and she's been throwing dud bfp's. we don't need her promises anyway, we r going to get there without her. we can summons our own little bubs right! :hugs:

im just starting new cycle too. got a whole month of stress busting activities lined up and ready to rock n roll.


----------



## sumatwsimit

another bfp already this month CeeDee congratulations to you :thumbup: have a feeling there's going to be a lot of may babies arriving on this thread. 

keep them coming girls! ( yes the bfp's im talking about...as for the OH, that's without question). x


----------



## Mbababy

CeeDee said:


> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry to all of you who got caught by the :witch:...:cry:


----------



## sadie

Hi girls over 35! This question is a weird one, but I am trying to differentiate prego symptoms to AF symptoms. I hope i dont gross you out.... Did anyone notice, as they got older, that they began to have bad underarm odor a few days to a week before AF was to arrive? This started with me about 12 months ago and it reminds me that AF is on her way. Well, in my opinion, AF is on her way for me, yet again, but Id like to know if this would happen anyway, even if I am to be prego.... Any ideas, silly or real? 

My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ? 

Thanks and again, apologies for the grossout this may have caused! xo


----------



## Jodes2011

sadie said:


> Hi girls over 35! This question is a weird one, but I am trying to differentiate prego symptoms to AF symptoms. I hope i dont gross you out.... Did anyone notice, as they got older, that they began to have bad underarm odor a few days to a week before AF was to arrive? This started with me about 12 months ago and it reminds me that AF is on her way. Well, in my opinion, AF is on her way for me, yet again, but Id like to know if this would happen anyway, even if I am to be prego.... Any ideas, silly or real?
> 
> My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ?
> 
> Thanks and again, apologies for the grossout this may have caused! xo

haha this has just made me laugh!!! I think it's an age thing myself. I use Sure but its the pricey one around £5.00 and it stops me sweating hence no smell. Try it out. Everyone is completely different so i can only go on what i've experienced but i defo get more sweaty once pregnant because of all the hormones and then later on when you get bigger. Before AF i don't really see any difference. 

And yes grouchiness does certainly continue throughout pregnancy and until you give birth haha your hormones are all over the place


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh man, "grouchiness" is a mild term for me during pregnancy :haha: Seriously though, poor DH :nope: It was 10x worse than PMS!

Normal to notice body changes over time. My weird one is pink earwax since I got pregnant in 2009. Thought it would go back to normal after I had DD, but nope, still there!


----------



## TerriLou

Hey everyone, can I please be added to this thread? I've been lurking around for a while, my cycles don't seem to have quite got back to normal yet after m/c, but I'm hoping they'll sort out soon. I reckon I will have been testing by 31 August, but won't really know until I 'O' (if I even do!), so can you put me down for that date please?

Congrats on the :bfp: and sorry for the :witch:


----------



## Mbababy

Second hcg beta came back at 138 (14 dpo). Doctor is very pleased (initial beta was 50)! :thumbup: Yay! Starting to breathe a sigh of relief now....


----------



## LLbean

Mbababy said:


> Second hcg beta came back at 138 (14 dpo). Doctor is very pleased (initial beta was 50)! :thumbup: Yay! Starting to breathe a sigh of relief now....

so happy for you!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

that does make one feel better WAY TO GO!:flower::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

CeeDee said:


> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:

that is great!!! congrats!!!!!!!!! and h&h 9 months :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Conina said:


> I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(

chin up Conina!!! you will have this baby!! we all will!!! stay positive girl, lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> Second hcg beta came back at 138 (14 dpo). Doctor is very pleased (initial beta was 50)! :thumbup: Yay! Starting to breathe a sigh of relief now....

Woohoo thats good average is around 100 when 14dpo xx


----------



## wana b a mom

googly said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. I'm really starting to think this is never going to happen:-(
> 
> :hugs: Sorry Conina... But yeah, me too... Depressing eh. I'll get over it soon, but cd 1 and 2 are always a bit disheartening.Click to expand...

I am sorry you are down, hope it gets better, try to stay positive!! it WILL happen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi ladies. i did poas this morning (14pdiui) and it was :bfn: i am supposed to go for the blood hcg test today, but figure what's the point. now i just wait for :witch: to arrive.

As for this next cycle, we are going to be out of town during the point in my cycle where we would be going through the IUI. so i think i will be au natural this next cycle. i don't see the point of being on clomid if i can't do the IUI. might as well give my body a rest. we will try clomid and IUI again mid-September. i am sure i will continue to check this thread to see how the rest of you do. 

:dust:good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

:nope: Sorry Canuckgirl...hope you have going the natural way. I used Pre-seed this last month and legs up the wall for about 20 min after the deed!:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

canuckgirl said:


> Hi ladies. i did poas this morning (14pdiui) and it was :bfn: i am supposed to go for the blood hcg test today, but figure what's the point. now i just wait for :witch: to arrive.
> 
> As for this next cycle, we are going to be out of town during the point in my cycle where we would be going through the IUI. so i think i will be au natural this next cycle. i don't see the point of being on clomid if i can't do the IUI. might as well give my body a rest. we will try clomid and IUI again mid-September. i am sure i will continue to check this thread to see how the rest of you do.
> 
> :dust:good luck to you all!!!

:hugs: hun, some women have had their :bfp: later! I won't put you down yet, I believe as long as AF has not appeared, you're not out yet!!!


----------



## onmymind17

OK, i feel good about this cycle, so hopefully something will happen, you can put me down for 8/22, i know i will probably cave before that though lol.


----------



## Eleonora

Put me down for Aug 14. I have only been trying "for real" for a couple of months but I am fully immersed in the imaginary symptoms (I have unusual cramping at dpo 8). I had no idea so many people tested early and got BFPs. I wasn't planning on testing early but now the fever is catching and I may have to. Thrilling to see so many successful 35+ posts! Cheers!


----------



## canuckgirl

Jennjenn said:


> :nope: Sorry Canuckgirl...hope you have going the natural way. I used Pre-seed this last month and legs up the wall for about 20 min after the deed!:winkwink:


Thanks jennjenn, we almost always use preseed, but i don't use the syringe to.....you know....put it in there..... i just use it as a regular lube (sorry if tmi - :blush:). do you think i should try it the other way? it kinda freaks me out for some reason :haha:- and yes i elevate my hips for a while after too.

Thanks junebug, you are more hopeful than i am. but yes....i will let you know when :witch: officially arrives.

Off to make chocolate chip cookies! no sense dwelling on it when there's nothing i can do about it at this point!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ok well I tested today at 10 dpo and got a bfn but I know it's still early and it was an ic. I'll buy a first response tomorrow.


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> We have a lot of testers coming up, good luck to tomorrow's ladies!!!
> 
> AFM: well it appears soy did something! I had a strongly positive OPK tonight on IC, on CD12. I've NEVER O'ed before CD16, so if my temping confirms this I will be a soy convert. If I can shorten my 16-20 day follicular phases to 12-14 I will be one happy lady :thumbup:

Ooh exciting. Keep us posted. Maybe I should try it to get my cycle more regular. Need to sort out the short LP first though... one step at a time...



Jennjenn said:


> I used Pre-seed this last month and legs up the wall for about 20 min after the deed!:winkwink:

Me too (except ConceivePlus instead of Pre-seed). Here's hoping!!



Mon_n_john said:


> Ok well I tested today at 10 dpo and got a bfn but I know it's still early and it was an ic. I'll buy a first response tomorrow.

Aren't the ICs more sensitive than first response anyway? Although prob not what you want to hear!



sumatwsimit said:


> ( yes the bfp's im talking about...as for the OH, that's without question). x

Hee hee. Thanks for making me smile!! :haha:

I was feeling very PMSy this morning :( Not good at 5 dpo.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, it is official! Soy worked very well for me! My LH surge started last night, and is currently going full force! I may have one more day of positive OPKs then hopefully O at the latest by CD15 or 16 (as opposed to 17-20).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3908.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyforus

Wow, that is significantly early! Congrats! Maybe you could go to the bar disguised and pick up hubby! Sounds like fun anyway,lol I may be crazy though so be warned:headspin: Jodi


----------



## Milty

sadie said:


> My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ?

You never know how you might be when PG. I was in a great mood almost my entire 9 months with my son. I shouldn't have been becuase I was soooooo sick the entire time but I didn't care. I was so happy it didn't make sense to everyone else but for me nothing was taking my joy away! I was like who cares if I had to hurl 10 times a day I'm finally having a baby!


----------



## amommy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, it is official! Soy worked very well for me! My LH surge started last night, and is currently going full force! I may have one more day of positive OPKs then hopefully O at the latest by CD15 or 16 (as opposed to 17-20).

That is terrific news!!! I have watched your posts since i first joined this site!! Good luck to you hun, hoping this is your month!


----------



## amommy

Mbababy those are great numbers!! so excited for you!


----------



## amommy

sadie said:


> Hi girls over 35! This question is a weird one, but I am trying to differentiate prego symptoms to AF symptoms. I hope i dont gross you out.... Did anyone notice, as they got older, that they began to have bad underarm odor a few days to a week before AF was to arrive? This started with me about 12 months ago and it reminds me that AF is on her way. Well, in my opinion, AF is on her way for me, yet again, but Id like to know if this would happen anyway, even if I am to be prego.... Any ideas, silly or real?
> 
> My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ?
> 
> Thanks and again, apologies for the grossout this may have caused! xo

Your chart looks really good though Sadie.. Here is hoping AF stays away!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, it is official! Soy worked very well for me! My LH surge started last night, and is currently going full force! I may have one more day of positive OPKs then hopefully O at the latest by CD15 or 16 (as opposed to 17-20).

woohoo lovely pics Junebug you have found your surge now get :sex: i have a good feeling for you :hugs:x


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug - :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy that Soy has appeared to work for you. I may give it ago nxt cycle as I am on CD19 and CBFM is still saying Low and OPK's are still - as well. I tend to O anytime after CD28!!!! Now thats long! What amounts have you been taking?


----------



## sadie

amommy said:


> Your chart looks really good though Sadie.. Here is hoping AF stays away!

thanks! My temps seems so drastic, from AF to post O.... I might go buy a test today...


----------



## sadie

gO junebug 
gO junebug 
gO!


----------



## sadie

canuckgirl said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> :nope: Sorry Canuckgirl...hope you have going the natural way. I used Pre-seed this last month and legs up the wall for about 20 min after the deed!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> Thanks jennjenn, we almost always use preseed, but i don't use the syringe to.....you know....put it in there..... i just use it as a regular lube (sorry if tmi - :blush:). do you think i should try it the other way? it kinda freaks me out for some reason :haha:- and yes i elevate my hips for a while after too.Click to expand...

I just started using preseed and i think its necessary to use the syringe, to get the full benefits. The lube is supposed to help the spermies swim up to meet the egg. Using it on the outside isnt going to help the sperm.


----------



## sadie

Hi Mon. Good luck with the FR today! Im thinking of buying one too! 

Did your doc say what causes/creates the NK cells?


----------



## AliGirl

So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.

I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.

I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

All are welcome - AliGirl. Congrats on the bfp. Hope all goes well for the next 9 months. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadie

Woo hoo Ali!! Great news!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AliGirl said:


> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.
> 
> I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:

Yay Ali!!! Will add you anyways  Congrats!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So I think I had my O dip this morning. 2 more BD'ing days just to be sure though :dance:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hooray for all the BFPs! :happydance:

I felt sure this was going to be a BFP extravaganza in August and it's certainly looking that way!


As for me, I'm currently trying to ignore that I've got sore boobs and the fact I had a minor temper crisis yesterday when hanging up the washing and I dropped a lump of clothes on the ground....felt like the end of the world! :dohh:

So given the above evidence it would seem that yet again I am in the clutches of PMS but I am desperately trying to stay in denial! :ignore:


----------



## LLbean

AliGirl CONGRATS and may the bean be very very sticky!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Aligirl!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

:happydance::happydance:Another bfp!!!!!!
Congratulatolions aligirl!


----------



## Mon_n_john

sadie said:


> Hi Mon. Good luck with the FR today! Im thinking of buying one too!
> 
> Did your doc say what causes/creates the NK cells?

Thanks Sadie! No I haven't see my dr. Yet to discuss it all. I see her on Monday and I'm very curious to see what she has to say. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Congratulations Aligirl :wohoo:


----------



## Mon_n_john

As for me my wondfo was still negative today at 11 dpo. All I can say about that is that in June when I had my last mc I didn't get a very faint line on the wondfo until cd 30 but my first response test had a much clearer result with the same urine sample. On cd 31 is when I got a very clear pink line with the wondfo but unfortunately I miscarried the next day. So, I guess there is still hope. I'll go buy a fr today. I need to know for sure since I am using progesterone supplementation so I need to know when to stop it.

Either way, I'm feeling ok about it. Probably because I see my specialist next Monday and I know we are about to get very serious in developing a plan of action. I'm excited either way!


----------



## Mon_n_john

AliGirl said:


> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:

I almost missed your wonderful announcement, I am so happy for you, yay! I wish you a very healthy, very sticky little bean!


----------



## babyforus

AliGirl said:


> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.
> 
> I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::cloud9: Congratulations!!! Is the acupuncture painful? Had you been trying long without it? Just have to learn as much as I can about what works... Thanks for the good news!


----------



## Saz100

Junebug - Can I hijack the thread? Been on holiday and recovering from disapointment of July's BFN.....am due af on 24th August - could you add me to your list please.

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL YOU LADIES WITH BFP'S THIS MONTH AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU OTHER LADIES WHO ARE STILL WAITING TO TEST:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

AliGirl said:


> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.
> 
> I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:

way to go!!!!!! congrats!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

babyforus said:


> CeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:
> 
> 
> Yeah CeeDee!!!! Congratulations:happydance::happydance: :cloud9:, Do you mind if I ask how old you are and how long you've been trying? If you don't want to tell I understand.Click to expand...

I'm 34 (will be 35 Thursday) and have been trying for 2 months.


----------



## AliGirl

> :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Congratulations!!! Is the acupuncture painful? Had you been trying long without it? Just have to learn as much as I can about what works... Thanks for the good news!

[/QUOTE]

Hi - no the accupuncture is not at all painful - and this is coming from someone who HATES having needles put in me! At worst, it feels as though someone has just nipped your skin for a fraction of a second. At best, you feel nothing. The worst for me was when I looked down and saw the needles poking out of my stomach. That made me feel a little weird, but since then, I stay lying down and don't look at them!! I find it very relaxing, and always feel really good after a session. I would recommend it, if only for relaxation purposes. :thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

Awesome!!!!! Congrats CeeDee :)




CeeDee said:


> I was supposed to test on the 11th, but tested today and got a :bfp:


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats Ali!


----------



## Rashaa

I'm off the list :( I got knocked by the :witch: today, and got pangs like it was going to start yesterday. So I will be doing the bloodwork this month to get an idea of where things are at, along with an U/S on day 3, and a hysterosonogram bwteen day 6-12, with a progesterone to be done on day 23. 

hopefully from that and dh's sa - we should be able to see where we need to go next...but til then, I will keep trying  and charting.....

congrats to all the BFP's - so happy for everyone :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Rashaa, so sorry :witch: got you :cry:


----------



## AliGirl

> CeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ali!Click to expand...

Thanks CeeDee - you too. Let's hope we both have a healthy one! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Mon... I read your post on the other thread. Good luck tomorrow with your FR.... I bought some today and tried one, but it was a BFN. 10 dpo is most usually too soon anyway. 

Who is the doc in NY? I just started with a specialist there, who will help us should i not become prego this summer....


----------



## Mon_n_john

sadie said:


> Mon... I read your post on the other thread. Good luck tomorrow with your FR.... I bought some today and tried one, but it was a BFN. 10 dpo is most usually too soon anyway.
> 
> Who is the doc in NY? I just started with a specialist there, who will help us should i not become prego this summer....

Thanks Sadie. The doctor is Dr. Braverman. For all I know we have the same specialist. He focuses on miscarriages I think. I'm in the process of getting my entire medical file copied to send him my records. :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I meant to mention it to you ladies. I went to Target today and got a heck of a deal on First Response Early Results HPTs! They had a kit with 2 tests and 1 free one for a total of 3 on sale for $8.48, I had a $2 manufacturer coupon from First Response and a $2 coupon from Target so I only paid $4.48 for 3 FRER HPTS! I love a bargain. Stock up ladies!


----------



## LLbean

so where did you get the Target coupon? That does sound like an awesome deal!!!!

I have some manufacturer ones


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> so where did you get the Target coupon? That does sound like an awesome deal!!!!
> 
> I have some manufacturer ones

Go to Target.com and look on the main page towards the left on the bottom. There is a link for Target coupons there. Then click in the health category and there is a $2 coupon there.

Funny thing is that when I saw them on sale at Target I immediately thought "Ooo, I have to tell LL! I know her husband won't complain if she has coupons to buy them LOL!" :haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA yup gotta stock up! ;-)

Thank you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

You are very welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Hi Ceedee, Hope you are feeling well!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mbababy

babyforus said:


> AliGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.
> 
> I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Congratulations!!! Is the acupuncture painful? Had you been trying long without it? Just have to learn as much as I can about what works... Thanks for the good news!Click to expand...

I wanted to add that I also used acupuncture this last cycle with an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility and got my BFP. I'm also continuing with it during my pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Mbababy we are only one day apart. I'm going to try and post some tickers!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Milty said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ?
> 
> You never know how you might be when PG. I was in a great mood almost my entire 9 months with my son. I shouldn't have been becuase I was soooooo sick the entire time but I didn't care. I was so happy it didn't make sense to everyone else but for me nothing was taking my joy away! I was like who cares if I had to hurl 10 times a day I'm finally having a baby!Click to expand...

What a great attitiude!! Nothing I hate worse than someone who has wanted a baby for so long and then all they can do is complain when it happens and when they feel a little discomfort....Good for you!!


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Mon_n_john said:


> Oh I meant to mention it to you ladies. I went to Target today and got a heck of a deal on First Response Early Results HPTs! They had a kit with 2 tests and 1 free one for a total of 3 on sale for $8.48, I had a $2 manufacturer coupon from First Response and a $2 coupon from Target so I only paid $4.48 for 3 FRER HPTS! I love a bargain. Stock up ladies!

You are so lucky to have such great deals on frer in the US. We do not have any 3 in a pack frers, only 2, and they cost us between $16 and $21 for a box of 2. $15 for 1. (There's probably some place online they can be ordered for cheaper?)


----------



## sumatwsimit

Mbababy said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.
> 
> I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Congratulations!!! Is the acupuncture painful? Had you been trying long without it? Just have to learn as much as I can about what works... Thanks for the good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to add that I also used acupuncture this last cycle with an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility and got my BFP. I'm also continuing with it during my pregnancy. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congrats again girls! Speaking of acupuncture, I'm really interested in trying it. I've heard so many positive things about it and the 'coincidence' of you both getting BFP the month you try it seems interesting too.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

hollyhopeful2 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ?
> 
> You never know how you might be when PG. I was in a great mood almost my entire 9 months with my son. I shouldn't have been becuase I was soooooo sick the entire time but I didn't care. I was so happy it didn't make sense to everyone else but for me nothing was taking my joy away! I was like who cares if I had to hurl 10 times a day I'm finally having a baby!Click to expand...
> 
> What a great attitiude!! Nothing I hate worse than someone who has wanted a baby for so long and then all they can do is complain when it happens and when they feel a little discomfort....Good for you!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I kind of take offence to this! I wanted a pregnancy desperately, and was not well emotionally and physically the entire time. It is very difficult to do, force oneself to be always happy! And hormones make you a different person, you have NO control over it. It's not about attitude, it is really individual and I don't think any pregnant women who is having a rough time should be criticized for it.


----------



## sadie

I agree, Junebug.


----------



## sadie

11 dpo for me today. I did another HPT and it was neg. Im going to hide in the shadows for a bit. Take a step back....

Side note about accupuncture... My cousin's wife tried it after 3 MC and successfully gave birth in april at age 43.


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Junebug_CJ said:


> hollyhopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> My other question is does grouchiness continue when one is pregnant or does that symptom subside (PMS) ?
> 
> You never know how you might be when PG. I was in a great mood almost my entire 9 months with my son. I shouldn't have been becuase I was soooooo sick the entire time but I didn't care. I was so happy it didn't make sense to everyone else but for me nothing was taking my joy away! I was like who cares if I had to hurl 10 times a day I'm finally having a baby!Click to expand...
> 
> What a great attitiude!! Nothing I hate worse than someone who has wanted a baby for so long and then all they can do is complain when it happens and when they feel a little discomfort....Good for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I kind of take offence to this! I wanted a pregnancy desperately, and was not well emotionally and physically the entire time. It is very difficult to do, force oneself to be always happy! And hormones make you a different person, you have NO control over it. It's not about attitude, it is really individual and I don't think any pregnant women who is having a rough time should be criticized for it.Click to expand...

No offense intended.....I've been there..... Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## queenieplum

Oh ladies, I was due to test Friday (day AF is due) - but have some light brown spotting already and a massive bloated stomach that tells me AF is bound to arrive. I am so disappointed, I really thought it was going to be this month. Very sore bbs for 2 weeks. I know I shouldn't symptom spot, but its so hard not to. I HATE AF.


----------



## Milty

June: Same here I didn't mean to offend. I was just trying to say you don't know how you might be as every PG is different. I think most people assume you will feel bad but you might not! There is no way I could have been so happy just because I wanted to be the entire time. It was just my hormones worked that way for me that pg. Who knows with the next!

Hoping there is a next!


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> Hey Mbababy we are only one day apart. I'm going to try and post some tickers!

Yes, get your tickers up!! You're slackin'! \\:D/


----------



## Junebug_CJ

queenieplum said:


> Oh ladies, I was due to test Friday (day AF is due) - but have some light brown spotting already and a massive bloated stomach that tells me AF is bound to arrive. I am so disappointed, I really thought it was going to be this month. Very sore bbs for 2 weeks. I know I shouldn't symptom spot, but its so hard not to. I HATE AF.

:hugs: queenie, you are not out until you have full-blown red flow! Brown spotting is actually very common in the very beginning. Not putting you down as :witch: until she shows, and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sadie said:


> 11 dpo for me today. I did another HPT and it was neg. Im going to hide in the shadows for a bit. Take a step back....
> 
> Side note about accupuncture... My cousin's wife tried it after 3 MC and successfully gave birth in april at age 43.

Sadie, :hugs: I hope you get that :bfp: and that :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## froliky2011

I will test the end of August around the 26th. Baby Dust to all!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, I am 1DPO today! BBT confirms O on CD14 (rather than my normal at CD17-20, am now a soy convert!). Thank goodness, 3 nights of :sex: in a row is all I can handle at my age :haha: So no more POAS until 1 week from now, will start at 8DPO with ICs, but can officially change my test date from August 27th to August 21st! :dance:

Good luck Froliky!

Good luck to all ladies testing in the next few days!!!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...yes I agree, I was EXHAUSTED from all the BDing LOL...even grumpy last night...was not good LOL....I believe I am 2DPO today!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay!!! Just looked at your chart, I agree, nice O dip on CD15! Well I have you down as testing a day ahead of me :hugs: Is that still the date you want? The 20th...


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yay!!! Just looked at your chart, I agree, nice O dip on CD15! Well I have you down as testing a day ahead of me :hugs: Is that still the date you want? The 20th...

I believe that is the date, yes :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I tested this morning with a FR at 12 DPO and got a BFN so I am pretty darn sure I am out this month. Honestly it's kind of a relief, which is weird because of course I want to be pregnant. But with my mc history and now with these high NK cells I know I need treatment to have a succesful pregnancy. I haven't had that treatment yet but probablly will start this month. I see my RE on Monday morning and I just know she'll have treatment options for me so I have a feeling that I will have much better chances of getting pregnant in September, maybe even late August! Fingers crossed and baby dust for all!


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I just came on here to say I got my :bfp: and I just realised that I hadn't put down a date for my testing :dohh: Typical - the month that I get good news, I'd forgotten to put my date down. Am I allowed to be added in retrospect - or is that cheating?? AF was due on 5th August and I tested on the 7th.
> 
> I'm going to be 41 in 3 weeks, so this is a great early birthday present, although I'm not counting my chickens as my last pregnancy ended in m/c at 10 weeks. I'm being very cautious.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that this month, I tried accupuncture - with someone that specialises in fertility. Now, I can't say for sure whether that had anything to do with it, but....first month of trying it and I get pregnant, so can't completely dismiss it!! I'm going to carry on doing it, as she claims that it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage - after last time I'm willing to try anything, and she's had a good success rate with me so far!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed!! :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Congratulations!!! Is the acupuncture painful? Had you been trying long without it? Just have to learn as much as I can about what works... Thanks for the good news!Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to add that I also used acupuncture this last cycle with an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility and got my BFP. I'm also continuing with it during my pregnancy. :thumbup:Click to expand...

right i'm off to make an appointment with an accupuncture :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Charts look good Junebug and LLBean!


----------



## StarSign

Mon_n_john said:


> I tested this morning with a FR at 12 DPO and got a BFN so I am pretty darn sure I am out this month. Honestly it's kind of a relief, which is weird because of course I want to be pregnant. But with my mc history and now with these high NK cells I know I need treatment to have a succesful pregnancy. I haven't had that treatment yet but probablly will start this month. I see my RE on Monday morning and I just know she'll have treatment options for me so I have a feeling that I will have much better chances of getting pregnant in September, maybe even late August! Fingers crossed and baby dust for all!

What are the killer cells you're referring to? Sorry if you posted that somewhere....I missed it.

*SS*


----------



## Mon_n_john

It's basically my immune system fighting off any foreign cells in my body, including an embryo.


----------



## salimar

Hi Ladies, Been off for a bit. I will be testing on Aug 15, if I hold off that long. Now time for me to catch up on this thread. :) :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Salimar, good luck!!!


----------



## StarSign

Mon_n_john said:


> It's basically my immune system fighting off any foreign cells in my body, including an embryo.

O, wow. K. :nope: Here's to an expeditious treatment!:flower:


----------



## shmoo75

sorry I haven't been around for a few days but been manic! DD was 1 yesterday so, both sets of Grandparents round all day, work today and OH still ill with manflu. busy rest of week too as OH and I are of on AL the nxt 2wks should be able to get on here more. My CBFM is still saying Low and my OPK's are no where near a full on + yet.


----------



## Mon_n_john

StarSign said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> It's basically my immune system fighting off any foreign cells in my body, including an embryo.
> 
> O, wow. K. :nope: Here's to an expeditious treatment!:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Star, it's SO crazy right? Ugh, my stupid immune system. Apparently it's more common when your first born is a male and sure enough, I have 2 boys.

Luckily treatment is said to be 80-85% effective! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

shmoo75 said:


> sorry I haven't been around for a few days but been manic! DD was 1 yesterday so, both sets of Grandparents round all day, work today and OH still ill with manflu. busy rest of week too as OH and I are of on AL the nxt 2wks should be able to get on here more. My CBFM is still saying Low and my OPK's are no where near a full on + yet.

Awww, happy birthday to your little princess! :flower:


----------



## googly

Mon, I'd hang in there for a couple more days on your HPT - I reckon there's still a _chance _you ov'd on CD18... maaaaybe. 

Having said that, just to contradict myself, the FS chap that I saw yesterday said that I should consider ov to be the _middle_ of an LH surge, not afterwards... reckons by the time the LH makes it to your urine (i.e. the OPK), your surge would be nearly over anyway (would be represented earlier in blood). 

Told me what he's looking for is 2 days of +ve OPK, and that we should try to BD 3 times during those 2 days. That's presuming there's nothing wrong with OH's spermies, which admittedly we haven't tested yet (given the more obvious issue with me).  Anything else is bonus. 

Gahhhh, the pressure.... (for us, not for you, obviously! :D )

Who knows anyway :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations Eva again, i'm so happy for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:

Sorry for you gals that the witch caught out this month. Stay positive. You will get that BFP. :hugs:

AFM - Well i have slept all day. I'm still so drained. Temping is coming on. It was a huge hassel the first few days and i really thought i wouldnt see it through but now i quite like seeing the FF chart and in future knowing what my body is doing. Well worth it. As soon as mu hcg hits zero we will :sex: every other day so that if there is an egg in the near future we will have giving it our best shot. Am sure once this lethargic feeling leaves and my body re-boots my PMA will come back.

Good luck to all those about to test. Bring on those BFP's

x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Googly. Anything is possible I just don't have that feeling that I am pregnant you know?

I did quite a bit of reading on LH surges and what I read coincides with what your FS said. Since I had 3 days of LH surges I think the middle day is the right one. I am considering taking most of the guess work out of all this TTc stuff next month. I think I am going to order the OvaCue. Have you ever heard of it? It's a fertility monitor and if you buy the additional vaginal sensor it can actually confirm ovulation with 98% accuracy! I would love to know for sure when I ovulated and stop guessing how many days past O I am.


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Thanks Googly. Anything is possible I just don't have that feeling that I am pregnant you know?
> 
> I did quite a bit of reading on LH surges and what I read coincides with what your FS said. Since I had 3 days of LH surges I think the middle day is the right one. I am considering taking most of the guess work out of all this TTc stuff next month. I think I am going to order the OvaCue. Have you ever heard of it? It's a fertility monitor and if you buy the additional vaginal sensor it can actually confirm ovulation with 98% accuracy! I would love to know for sure when I ovulated and stop guessing how many days past O I am.

No never heard of it... but will look into it. I've read that it's sometimes difficult to pinpoint ov when on clomid - something about false positives and/or extended positives on OPK, together with potentially less CM - so would be good to have other ways of confirming.

Is it v. spensy?! will check it out...

The FS also said he doesn't put too much emphasis on a temp 'dip' for ov either (which FF seems to) so he said he would have adjusted one or two of my ov days on that basis. Not that it made too much difference in overall LP length. But yeah... good to keep in mind I guess.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ladies, it is very different from one woman to the next. What work for someone might not work for you. Myself, I have 2-3 day surges, and sometimes I O on the last day of the surge, up to 2 days after the last OPK (but NEVER in the middle). I believe that fertility monitors are not as reliable as a well taken BBT chart personally.


----------



## Mon_n_john

It's not cheap, but in the grand scheme of things it's not horrible. It's about $329US. I think you can rent it from some other companies for about $40 a month. I don't think that's too bad.


----------



## googly

Junebug_CJ said:


> Ladies, it is very different from one woman to the next. What work for someone might not work for you. Myself, I have 2-3 day surges, and sometimes I O on the last day of the surge, up to 2 days after the last OPK (but NEVER in the middle). I believe that fertility monitors are not as reliable as a well taken BBT chart personally.

Yeah, fair enough. It does seem to be everyone you talk to has a slightly different view on things! I guess at the end of the day all you can hope is that you know *approximately* when ov is - to a day or two - and you get some good BDing in around it. I don't think i'm going to worry too much about exact timing.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am an Ovacue girl, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I am an Ovacue girl, lol

Brooke, is that the same gadget that said you were O'ing tomorrow when you already O'ed? :haha: Or am I mixing it up with another tool?


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no, that's the $350 piece of crap, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

HOW MUCH?? LOLLLLL my thermometer cost me $10 :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, lol. I drank the kool aid, lol.

I still use OPKs and temp, so why I bought it; I couldn't tell ya!


----------



## dachsundmom

The vaginal sensor is another $100.00...thank God I passed on that part, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Too funny Brooke! DH would have a heart attack if I spent that kind of money on this stuff! $100 for a vaginal sensor? This is all new to me, had no idea companies are making so much money on us TTC'ing ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

I know it's hard to see, but the dark blue on tomorrow's date means I am at my most fertile or suspected OV...yeah, I kinda did that already, lol.


----------



## Milty

It almost looks like it could be a cell phone too!


----------



## Sus09

The :witch: caught me!
Early as i have 31 day cycles and this one was 28... any idea if the pregnancy suplements can alter the cycles?

I am happy though as its here early we can start trying sooner next cycle:blush: :haha:

Now i cant wait to see more BFPs this month from you ladies :flower:

:dust::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> The :witch: caught me!
> Early as i have 31 day cycles and this one was 28... any idea if the pregnancy suplements can alter the cycles?
> 
> I am happy though as its here early we can start trying sooner next cycle:blush: :haha:
> 
> Now i cant wait to see more BFPs this month from you ladies :flower:
> 
> :dust::hugs:

sorry :witch: got you hun and yes onto next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am an Ovacue girl, lol

so you wouldn't recommend it? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am an Ovacue girl, lol
> 
> so you wouldn't recommend it? :hugs:Click to expand...

The first cycle I used it, it was spot on. My temps, OPKs, everything lined up properly.

This is my second cycle and it is off. Looking back on it, no I wouldn't do it. I think a pattern of charting will tell you the same thing. 

I wanted the Duo Fertility monitor, but we cannot get one in the States.


----------



## sumatwsimit

ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.

jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.

i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:

may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.
> 
> jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:
> 
> may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!

Good luck Hun the pressed and cups are fab ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

sumatwsimit said:


> ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.
> 
> jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:
> 
> may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!

:haha:

Go get em!

(Or it... him... whatever! :thumbup: )


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 248104
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to see, but the dark blue on tomorrow's date means I am at my most fertile or suspected OV...yeah, I kinda did that already, lol.

LOL Too funny! I think FF and BBT and OPKs are bang on for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Sus, sorry :witch: got you...


----------



## Conina

Hi girls I'm back!! Haven't been on as there's still no broadband in the house, and I've been off work painting. Came back to work for a rest lol.

Congrats to those with BFP's and hugs to anyone the witch got. 

AFM, I'm concentrating on nagging DH til he goes for the SA. The way I see it, I've had about a pint of blood taken, what he has to do should be more fun than that!! So everytime he says anything about going anywher, doing anything, I reply with "You could just go up to the hospital..." I'm hoping he gets so sick of the nagging that it'll be easier to just go!


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.
> 
> jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:
> 
> may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!

you go girl :hugs: nat i've bought some softcups and i keep pissing myself laughing at them. Hubby back tonight so it's :sex: morning and night until i'm well and truly filled up haha. I'm trying to book an appointment for next week for acupuncture :hugs: xx


----------



## Milty

Conina: Offer to "help" he might like that!

Suma: I love softcups I think they are awsome! I use them for AF as well.

Sus09: :hugs:


So I think I O'd yesterday right on schedule as ususal but I'm not feeling good about this month. I've been sick, been to the dentist, BD'ing has been spoty, and I just feel blah.

I think if my were screwie (if thats a word) in some way I would feel better. I just feel like it is 10 years ago all over again. If everything for me is always spot on why do I never get pg?

I think I'm just having a bad day


----------



## Mon_n_john

Milty said:


> Conina: Offer to "help" he might like that!
> 
> Suma: I love softcups I think they are awsome! I use them for AF as well.
> 
> Sus09: :hugs:
> 
> 
> So I think I O'd yesterday right on schedule as ususal but I'm not feeling good about this month. I've been sick, been to the dentist, BD'ing has been spoty, and I just feel blah.
> 
> I think if my were screwie (if thats a word) in some way I would feel better. I just feel like it is 10 years ago all over again. If everything for me is always spot on why do I never get pg?
> 
> I think I'm just having a bad day

:hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty. I feel the same way.

Does anyone know if there's a Sept thread yet? Or is it still too early :blush:


----------



## LancyLass

Er... what are softcups??


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty. I feel the same way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a Sept thread yet? Or is it still too early :blush:

Not yet hun. I will be a September tester and dont mind creating a thread if no-body minds or wishes to do one. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> Er... what are softcups??

Softcups website. https://www.softcup.com/


Thought it would be easier to post the link rather than explain. :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty. I feel the same way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a Sept thread yet? Or is it still too early :blush:
> 
> Not yet hun. I will be a September tester and dont mind creating a thread if no-body minds or wishes to do one. :)Click to expand...

Sure! Would be great, and if this is not my month then I'll start the October one! Thanks Wendy :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty. I feel the same way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a Sept thread yet? Or is it still too early :blush:
> 
> Not yet hun. I will be a September tester and dont mind creating a thread if no-body minds or wishes to do one. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! Would be great, and if this is not my month then I'll start the October one! Thanks Wendy :hugs:Click to expand...

Done!

I think you should remove me from the August list hun. I thought my levels would have been at zero this week giving me a small chance of catching an egg this month but by the looks of things it will be next week before it hits zero leaving me out of time for this month. Will have to wait for AF to get a true test date but i think it will be September. Would be unfair to count me in knowing that it will be a :witch: because there is no chance of ovulation apparently.


----------



## Sus09

Milty said:


> Conina: Offer to "help" he might like that!
> 
> Suma: I love softcups I think they are awsome! I use them for AF as well.
> 
> Sus09: :hugs:
> 
> 
> So I think I O'd yesterday right on schedule as ususal but I'm not feeling good about this month. I've been sick, been to the dentist, BD'ing has been spoty, and I just feel blah.
> 
> I think if my were screwie (if thats a word) in some way I would feel better. I just feel like it is 10 years ago all over again. If everything for me is always spot on why do I never get pg?
> 
> I think I'm just having a bad day

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don´t feel bad! It is hard as it seems to take ages... It is mad isn´t it? we want it so much and it does not seem to happen... I blame it on stress most of the time! But hey! being here is fab! and talking to you all so again :hugs: to you :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy :hugs: No problem! I hope AF comes soon so that you can start SMEP!!!


----------



## googly

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.
> 
> jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:
> 
> may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!
> 
> you go girl :hugs: nat i've bought some softcups and i keep pissing myself laughing at them. Hubby back tonight so it's :sex: morning and night until i'm well and truly filled up haha. I'm trying to book an appointment for next week for acupuncture :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Ugg, this chat about softcups has finally pushed me off the ledge - have gone ahead and ordered some! 

If I get those things stuck up there::::::::::::: 

:dohh::dohh:

(would be just like me to do so as well)


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> Ugg, this chat about softcups has finally pushed me off the ledge - have gone ahead and ordered some!
> 
> If I get those things stuck up there:::::::::::::
> 
> :dohh::dohh:
> 
> (would be just like me to do so as well)
> 
> LOL...practice makes perfect ya know. I hope I don't have to do these cup thingies, but I will!! I'm giving it a coupla more cycles.
> 
> *SS*Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Milty

I will admit softcups look bad but they are super easy!

I have been using them for AF for a couple years. I had never thought of using them for TTC until I saw thread here. Just be brave and go for it!


----------



## LancyLass

Wendyk07 said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Er... what are softcups??
> 
> Softcups website. https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> 
> Thought it would be easier to post the link rather than explain. :)Click to expand...

Eeeuw, that sounds messy!! 
So how do they help TTC? Do you shove it up there after DTD to hold it all in?? :winkwink:


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Er... what are softcups??
> 
> Softcups website. https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> 
> Thought it would be easier to post the link rather than explain. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeuw, that sounds messy!!
> So how do they help TTC? Do you shove it up there after DTD to hold it all in?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah, basically... I guess you kind of pop it on around your cervix. Gawd I dont know! I just like the idea of not having to stress about it all....uhh...going MIA...post BD.

Does indeed sound messy though!!


----------



## Milty

Ok this may be TMI but to me when you use the softcups it a lot less messy. No umm "wet spots" or anything else. You just pop it in after BD and can leave it all night. The next morning when you take it out it just slides out with everything still in it.


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi ladies!

Sorry to those who got bfns. Fingers crossed for next time. Congrats to those who got bfps!!! 

Junebug-you can put the old witch beside my name. She came yesterday at 16dpiui (clomid seems to make me late). 

I am taking the next cycle off due to a trip that is going to conflict with the iui process. In that time, does anyone have any suggestions on anything I can take to improve egg quality or lining?


----------



## amommy

Exactly a lot less messy, only thing I get bothered by is it makes me a bit crampy after wearing it for 4+ hours.. When I took it out the liquidy leftovers were neatly in the cup and not squishing out for a plop in the toilet an hour later!! See.. TMI, but I know every woman here can relate to the leftover thingy.. EEWWWWW!! As far as getting it stuck.. Probably not possible as its got a flexible but somewhat stiff rim, so its easy to grasp with a finger!


----------



## sadie

There are a few videosmon youtube, too! 

Anywya, my temp dropped 0.9 degrees so AF will be here today, 2 days early and I blame clomid. But anyway, I will be able to try again sooner, as I leave my OH at the very end of the month. At oeast we'll have another go at it. In September, the FS, if nothing hapens the next time around.....


----------



## sadie

Good luck ladies! Lets get some more BFPs!


----------



## sumatwsimit

googly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.
> 
> jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:
> 
> may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!
> 
> you go girl :hugs: nat i've bought some softcups and i keep pissing myself laughing at them. Hubby back tonight so it's :sex: morning and night until i'm well and truly filled up haha. I'm trying to book an appointment for next week for acupuncture :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugg, this chat about softcups has finally pushed me off the ledge - have gone ahead and ordered some!
> 
> If I get those things stuck up there:::::::::::::
> 
> :dohh::dohh:
> 
> (would be just like me to do so as well)Click to expand...



googly, i have the same fear about getting the buggas stuck. can't wait to get them so i can give them a go. seems there's a few of us on here trying them the first time this cycle, will be interesting to see the success rates. haven't told hubby about them, he'll think i've gone mad. saying that, last month he was well into the legs up on the wall stuff...he even reminded me to do it! :thumbup:


----------



## shmoo75

well CD22 for me and the CBFM is still saying Low and the OPK's aren't + either like I am in for a mega long cycle. If :witch: gets me this cycle I will try charting.

Sorry to those who got caught by :witch: and fx to all others who are waiting for test day and hoping for :bfp:'s


----------



## Butterfly67

canuckgirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to those who got bfns. Fingers crossed for next time. Congrats to those who got bfps!!!
> 
> Junebug-you can put the old witch beside my name. She came yesterday at 16dpiui (clomid seems to make me late).
> 
> I am taking the next cycle off due to a trip that is going to conflict with the iui process. In that time, does anyone have any suggestions on anything I can take to improve egg quality or lining?

Hi canuckgirl - sorry the :witch: got you.

I have heard of two things that help the quality of eggs - bee pollen with royal jelly and maca tablets - so I am going to try them both this next cycle. I ordered my RJ/BP (and it has propolis in) from a bee farm (or whatever you call it) in Norfolk but I'm sure there will be ones in the states too and you take a heaped teaspoon a day. Am throwing the maca in as that is supposed to help egg quality too and also regulates hormones in women as well.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## queenieplum

I'm outta the running for August ladies but wishing you all very best of luck for those testing in August.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sadie said:


> There are a few videosmon youtube, too!
> 
> Anywya, my temp dropped 0.9 degrees so AF will be here today, 2 days early and I blame clomid. But anyway, I will be able to try again sooner, as I leave my OH at the very end of the month. At oeast we'll have another go at it. In September, the FS, if nothing hapens the next time around.....

Sadie! Will not mark you as :witch: yet... Keep me posted, just in case temp was a glitch. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Queenie and Canuckgirl, so sorry :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

I'm afraid I'm out of the running too. The:witch: is in the house. Only an 8 day LP too :sad2:
The good news is that we'll be on holiday from about CD11 to CD17 this month so there'll be lots of chances to :sex: and it'll hopefully be about the right time!


----------



## LancyLass

Milty said:


> Ok this may be TMI but to me when you use the softcups it a lot less messy. No umm "wet spots" or anything else. You just pop it in after BD and can leave it all night. The next morning when you take it out it just slides out with everything still in it.




amommy said:


> Exactly a lot less messy, only thing I get bothered by is it makes me a bit crampy after wearing it for 4+ hours.. When I took it out the liquidy leftovers were neatly in the cup and not squishing out for a plop in the toilet an hour later!! See.. TMI, but I know every woman here can relate to the leftover thingy.. EEWWWWW!! As far as getting it stuck.. Probably not possible as its got a flexible but somewhat stiff rim, so its easy to grasp with a finger!

Yeah, I can relate to that! I insist on staying on DH's side of the bed for about an hour afterwards so if there's any 'fallout' it makes his side wet and not mine!!

Hmm, think I'll leave it a while before giving them a go though. I tried using a diaphragm and femidoms (whatever happened to them?) years ago in my youth and had real problems getting them in and into the right place. I can see some very amusing scenes of me struggling to put those in after BDing!


----------



## TerriLou

Hey, thought I'd chip in regarding the soft cups. I use instead cups, which are the same thing, rubber rim round the outside. They are really easy to insert. I keep them next to my bed, so as soon as we finish, I take one out of the packet and slip in in, then we have our snuggle. It takes seconds and I've actually found that when I take it out in the morning, there isn't usually anything left in the cup at all and definitely nothing on the sheets. 

Easy to put in, they just kind of slip into place, then dead easy to get out too.

Good luck to those trying them for the first time.


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> ok. girls i'm armed and ready for this cycle...:gun: been purchasing on ebay.
> 
> jodie you'll be pleased to hear i've got some of that fun pre-seed on order and trying the softcups too. worth a try i say :winkwink: hopefully they will arrive by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> i am so determined and if AF shows this time around I'm really gonna throw a :hissy:
> 
> may we all have lots of :bunny::bunny::bunny: power!
> 
> you go girl :hugs: nat i've bought some softcups and i keep pissing myself laughing at them. Hubby back tonight so it's :sex: morning and night until i'm well and truly filled up haha. I'm trying to book an appointment for next week for acupuncture :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugg, this chat about softcups has finally pushed me off the ledge - have gone ahead and ordered some!
> 
> If I get those things stuck up there:::::::::::::
> 
> :dohh::dohh:
> 
> (would be just like me to do so as well)Click to expand...

i'll be right behind you hun but i'm gonna try :thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

Butterfly67 said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to those who got bfns. Fingers crossed for next time. Congrats to those who got bfps!!!
> 
> Junebug-you can put the old witch beside my name. She came yesterday at 16dpiui (clomid seems to make me late).
> 
> I am taking the next cycle off due to a trip that is going to conflict with the iui process. In that time, does anyone have any suggestions on anything I can take to improve egg quality or lining?
> 
> Hi canuckgirl - sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I have heard of two things that help the quality of eggs - bee pollen with royal jelly and maca tablets - so I am going to try them both this next cycle. I ordered my RJ/BP (and it has propolis in) from a bee farm (or whatever you call it) in Norfolk but I'm sure there will be ones in the states too and you take a heaped teaspoon a day. Am throwing the maca in as that is supposed to help egg quality too and also regulates hormones in women as well.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...


I had started RJ/BP in honey as well this last month when I got my BFP. I purchased mine from the Vitamin Shoppe online. Not sure if it was a coincidence or if it really did help, but thought it was worth a try! I had also used Softcups for the 1st time when I got my BFP....so not sure what actually did the trick!


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to those who got bfns. Fingers crossed for next time. Congrats to those who got bfps!!!
> 
> Junebug-you can put the old witch beside my name. She came yesterday at 16dpiui (clomid seems to make me late).
> 
> I am taking the next cycle off due to a trip that is going to conflict with the iui process. In that time, does anyone have any suggestions on anything I can take to improve egg quality or lining?
> 
> Hi canuckgirl - sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I have heard of two things that help the quality of eggs - bee pollen with royal jelly and maca tablets - so I am going to try them both this next cycle. I ordered my RJ/BP (and it has propolis in) from a bee farm (or whatever you call it) in Norfolk but I'm sure there will be ones in the states too and you take a heaped teaspoon a day. Am throwing the maca in as that is supposed to help egg quality too and also regulates hormones in women as well.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had started RJ/BP in honey as well this last month when I got my BFP. I purchased mine from the Vitamin Shoppe online. Not sure if it was a coincidence or if it really did help, but thought it was worth a try! I had also used Softcups for the 1st time when I got my BFP....so not sure what actually did the trick!Click to expand...

i've heard good reports from royal jelly when did you take it in your cycle? With regards to softcups i'm sure once i have a go i'll be fine it's just the thought :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

good morning ladies!! well, my POAS last night indicated a big huge negative so I guess next I just have to wait for the good old:witch: to show up.
Before last week, we had not started any tests to find out what is wrong with us but (last week), we just did. Our journey has begun and we are officially under the "infertile" category (last year in August I told my doctor we were TTC so she is counting for over a year of TTC without a PG - we had stopped with the pill back in January of 2010).

I am determined to have this baby!! please, pray for us!


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> good morning ladies!! well, my POAS last night indicated a big huge negative so I guess next I just have to wait for the good old:witch: to show up.
> Before last week, we had not started any tests to find out what is wrong with us but (last week), we just did. Our journey has begun and we are officially under the "infertile" category (last year in August I told my doctor we were TTC so she is counting for over a year of TTC without a PG - we had stopped with the pill back in January of 2010).
> 
> I am determined to have this baby!! please, pray for us!

Don't lose hope it will happen with or without intervention. :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Jodes2011 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to those who got bfns. Fingers crossed for next time. Congrats to those who got bfps!!!
> 
> Junebug-you can put the old witch beside my name. She came yesterday at 16dpiui (clomid seems to make me late).
> 
> I am taking the next cycle off due to a trip that is going to conflict with the iui process. In that time, does anyone have any suggestions on anything I can take to improve egg quality or lining?
> 
> Hi canuckgirl - sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I have heard of two things that help the quality of eggs - bee pollen with royal jelly and maca tablets - so I am going to try them both this next cycle. I ordered my RJ/BP (and it has propolis in) from a bee farm (or whatever you call it) in Norfolk but I'm sure there will be ones in the states too and you take a heaped teaspoon a day. Am throwing the maca in as that is supposed to help egg quality too and also regulates hormones in women as well.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had started RJ/BP in honey as well this last month when I got my BFP. I purchased mine from the Vitamin Shoppe online. Not sure if it was a coincidence or if it really did help, but thought it was worth a try! I had also used Softcups for the 1st time when I got my BFP....so not sure what actually did the trick!Click to expand...
> 
> i've heard good reports from royal jelly when did you take it in your cycle? With regards to softcups i'm sure once i have a go i'll be fine it's just the thought :hugs:Click to expand...

I started the RJ/BP on CD3 (only because that was finally when it arrived after I ordered it). I stopped taking it when I got my BFP, as there are no known studies about it's affects during the 1st trimester, and I didn't want to take any chances.

As for the softcups...they are NOT hard to get out...at all. I do agree with whomever said they had light cramping after having them in 4 hours or so. I did as well...and only kept them in 4-5 hours max.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good morning ladies!

Well, I am 14DPO today and took another FR and still BFN. However, I decided to take a 2nd look at the FR tests I did days ago and sure enough, 1 of them had a second line so it seems I had a chemical pregnancy this month. I'm definately not pregnant now as there is no line now.

I'm disappointed but in a weird way relieved and surprised all at once. I say relieved because with all the BD that DH and I did I really doubted that the sperm and the egg didn't meet. 

At the same time I say relieved because I just got diagnosed with high natural killer cells that interfere with the egg implanting. Knowing how those cells do that (spraying toxins on the embryo) I am relieved that I'm not pregnant any more because I don't want my body to hurt my poor little embryo and for it to have some major health problem because of it.

Luckily I see my specialist on Monday to discuss my test results and I'll mention this chemical pregnancy I just had. I'm sure she's going to recommend aggressive treatment and I am onboard. I have a feeling that the next time I get pregnant after having treatment it is going to stick!

Babydust to all the other testers!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I keep my softcup in 12 hours straight (Diva Cup) for AF and don't feel it at all! I was worried at first because it looks so big and I'm petite (5'1"), but I don't feel a thing whereas tampons bug me, I know they're there!


----------



## StarSign

Mbababy said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry to those who got bfns. Fingers crossed for next time. Congrats to those who got bfps!!!
> 
> Junebug-you can put the old witch beside my name. She came yesterday at 16dpiui (clomid seems to make me late).
> 
> I am taking the next cycle off due to a trip that is going to conflict with the iui process. In that time, does anyone have any suggestions on anything I can take to improve egg quality or lining?
> 
> Hi canuckgirl - sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> I have heard of two things that help the quality of eggs - bee pollen with royal jelly and maca tablets - so I am going to try them both this next cycle. I ordered my RJ/BP (and it has propolis in) from a bee farm (or whatever you call it) in Norfolk but I'm sure there will be ones in the states too and you take a heaped teaspoon a day. Am throwing the maca in as that is supposed to help egg quality too and also regulates hormones in women as well.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had started RJ/BP in honey as well this last month when I got my BFP. I purchased mine from the Vitamin Shoppe online. Not sure if it was a coincidence or if it really did help, but thought it was worth a try! I had also used Softcups for the 1st time when I got my BFP....so not sure what actually did the trick!Click to expand...
> 
> i've heard good reports from royal jelly when did you take it in your cycle? With regards to softcups i'm sure once i have a go i'll be fine it's just the thought :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I started the RJ/BP on CD3 (only because that was finally when it arrived after I ordered it). I stopped taking it when I got my BFP, as there are no known studies about it's affects during the 1st trimester, and I didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> As for the softcups...they are NOT hard to get out...at all. I do agree with whomever said they had light cramping after having them in 4 hours or so. I did as well...and only kept them in 4-5 hours max.Click to expand...

I hear good things about RJ/BP also for egg strength/ :bfp:. Seems like the combo was the trick for you..do you know if you were normally low in estrogen? RJ/BP seems more apt to help those with that condition. Amazing that only a couple of weeks for RJ/BP was all it took to help have impact for you. Something to keep in mind...I'm working on a fertility summary.

*SS*


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh I'm even more excited about the RJ/BP now MbaBaby, I started taking it when it arrived a couple of days ago so will have been taking it for about a month before my next O date.

Have been using soft cups the last couple of cycles, find them easy enough to put in and don't notice them but did have to ask BF to take one out as I couldn't quite get to it!


----------



## Mbababy

StarSign said:


> I hear good things about RJ/BP also for egg strength/ :bfp:. Seems like the combo was the trick for you..do you know if you were normally low in estrogen? RJ/BP seems more apt to help those with that condition. Amazing that only a couple of weeks for RJ/BP was all it took to help have impact for you. Something to keep in mind...I'm working on a fertility summary.*SS*

Hi Star and Butterfly,

I'm honestly not sure if I am low in estrogen, but it wouldn't surprise me. I decided to try RJ/BP after coming across this thread about it: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html I couldn't believe how many people got BFPs after starting on it! It's cheap so I figured what the heck?? I hope it works for both of you!


Mon, glad to hear you're doing ok and that you're relieved. Hope the treatment will take care of those "killers" so you can have a relaxing and healthy 9 months once you get your BFP :)


----------



## lilmamatoW

I am also testing on August 31. Hopefully not going to try too soon.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can you put me down for Aug 20? Not really sure when I should be getting AF, but it can be anywhere from Aug 20-26. How's that for vague...LOL! But I am going to start testing on the 20th!


----------



## Sus09

Mbababy said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> I hear good things about RJ/BP also for egg strength/ :bfp:. Seems like the combo was the trick for you..do you know if you were normally low in estrogen? RJ/BP seems more apt to help those with that condition. Amazing that only a couple of weeks for RJ/BP was all it took to help have impact for you. Something to keep in mind...I'm working on a fertility summary.*SS*
> 
> Hi Star and Butterfly,
> 
> I'm honestly not sure if I am low in estrogen, but it wouldn't surprise me. I decided to try RJ/BP after coming across this thread about it: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html I couldn't believe how many people got BFPs after starting on it! It's cheap so I figured what the heck?? I hope it works for both of you!
> 
> 
> Mon, glad to hear you're doing ok and that you're relieved. Hope the treatment will take care of those "killers" so you can have a relaxing and healthy 9 months once you get your BFP :)Click to expand...

That is spooky, before reading this thread I have just started my own asking fabout RJ/BP... :winkwink: thinkng of taking it but not sure of its benefits.


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> I keep my softcup in 12 hours straight (Diva Cup) for AF and don't feel it at all! I was worried at first because it looks so big and I'm petite (5'1"), but I don't feel a thing whereas tampons bug me, I know they're there!

OK, I not a chart specialist, but I just like how yours looks this cycle (even though you flubbed it some). I was originally signed up for the 15th, but need to adjust to 31st. Finally, between yours and other posts, I'm now getting insurance for the next efforts with soft cups. Why you pick diva vs, Instead brand? Is it because you are in Canada?

BTW, you and my DD share same first name...:flower:


----------



## canuckgirl

Thanks to those who provided info on RJ/BP. I am going to look into it more. Also, I have decided to try acupuncture while I have this month "off". Anyone have success with acupuncture? Are they going to stick needles directly into my ovaries? Ha ha!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

StarSign said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I keep my softcup in 12 hours straight (Diva Cup) for AF and don't feel it at all! I was worried at first because it looks so big and I'm petite (5'1"), but I don't feel a thing whereas tampons bug me, I know they're there!
> 
> OK, I not a chart specialist, but I just like how yours looks this cycle (even though you flubbed it some). I was originally signed up for the 15th, but need to adjust to 31st. Finally, between yours and other posts, I'm now getting insurance for the next efforts with soft cups. Why you pick diva vs, Instead brand? Is it because you are in Canada?
> 
> BTW, you and my DD share same first name...:flower:Click to expand...

REALLY? You're American and named your DD Chantal? I'm thrilled, not a common name in English-speaking countries (or English Canada!).

I don't think we get Instead brand. Plus, even if we did, I would chose Diva cups as they are reusable for up to 1 year, as opposed to the Instead brand which you discard after each use. For me, my motivation was to help reduce the amount of garbage I produce, so that would defy the purpose in my mind. :flower:

And THANKS RE: my chart! It did look great without my fudging it, until FF decided to give me a ridiculously high CL :wacko: In fact, it was one of the clearest cycles I've had in a while, with a really obvious O dip! 

Your date is changed!


----------



## Mbababy

canuckgirl said:


> Thanks to those who provided info on RJ/BP. I am going to look into it more. Also, I have decided to try acupuncture while I have this month "off". Anyone have success with acupuncture? Are they going to stick needles directly into my ovaries? Ha ha!

I'm starting to feel like a broken record, but I started with acupuncture the month I got my BFP too....so it was either the acupuncture, the RJ/BP or the softcups...OR the combination of all 3 that did the trick! I'm still doing the acupuncture while I am pregnant....mostly for anxiety.

As for the needle placement, she concentrated on needles in certain places on my hands, feet, and near my pubic bone....and sometimes over the stomach. Supposedly they were all fertility points. :shrug:


----------



## googly

Mbababy said:


> I'm starting to feel like a broken record, but I started with acupuncture the month I got my BFP too....so it was either the acupuncture, the RJ/BP or the softcups...OR the combination of all 3 that did the trick! I'm still doing the acupuncture while I am pregnant....mostly for anxiety.
> 
> As for the needle placement, she concentrated on needles in certain places on my hands, feet, and near my pubic bone....and sometimes over the stomach. Supposedly they were all fertility points. :shrug:

I just started acupuncture as well - had 4 sessions so far. I think I've had needles in pretty much the same places - top of head, forehead, base of thumbs, 3 x just above the pubic bone, just below knees, on the inside of ankle, and top of foot near toes. They mostly don't hurt - occasionally just a pin prick feeling; sometimes kind of itchy. And you just lie there for 20-30 mins. They don't particularly make me feel any different I don't think?! But I'm willing to give it a go for a while... Has a pretty good rep for fertility.


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Well, I am 14DPO today and took another FR and still BFN. However, I decided to take a 2nd look at the FR tests I did days ago and sure enough, 1 of them had a second line so it seems I had a chemical pregnancy this month. I'm definately not pregnant now as there is no line now.
> 
> I'm disappointed but in a weird way relieved and surprised all at once. I say relieved because with all the BD that DH and I did I really doubted that the sperm and the egg didn't meet.
> 
> At the same time I say relieved because I just got diagnosed with high natural killer cells that interfere with the egg implanting. Knowing how those cells do that (spraying toxins on the embryo) I am relieved that I'm not pregnant any more because I don't want my body to hurt my poor little embryo and for it to have some major health problem because of it.
> 
> Luckily I see my specialist on Monday to discuss my test results and I'll mention this chemical pregnancy I just had. I'm sure she's going to recommend aggressive treatment and I am onboard. I have a feeling that the next time I get pregnant after having treatment it is going to stick!
> 
> Babydust to all the other testers!!!

Awww i'm so sorry hun but now that you have a specialist treating you you will get your :bfp: xx


----------



## hockey24

Looks like I will be testing again in August! Having my 1st IUI on Monday so will be testing on the 30th. Hope the 2nd time in my birthday month gives me the best present ever!


----------



## Milty

]


StarSign said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> RE: my chart! It did look great without my fudging it, until FF decided to give me a ridiculously high CL :wacko: In fact, it was one of the clearest cycles I've had in a while, with a really obvious O dip!
> 
> Your date is changed!
> 
> 
> June: Do you think they soy is what helped with everything being so clear this month?Click to expand...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Jodie. AF arrived last night and besides feeling miserable from the cramping I really do feel OK. I have my appt. with my specialist on Monday morning, can't wait, only 2 more sleeps!

How are you doing?

Hockey24, I have my fingers crossed for you! It's really neat that you get to test again in August. Bring on that BFP!


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I just started acupuncture as well - had 4 sessions so far. I think I've had needles in pretty much the same places - top of head, forehead, base of thumbs, 3 x just above the pubic bone, just below knees, on the inside of ankle, and top of foot near toes. They mostly don't hurt - occasionally just a pin prick feeling; sometimes kind of itchy. And you just lie there for 20-30 mins. They don't particularly make me feel any different I don't think?! But I'm willing to give it a go for a while... Has a pretty good rep for fertility.
> 
> Wow, already. You weren't playing around!! :thumbup: It should be a good cycle's effort for you hopefully. :dust: to us all.Click to expand...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Milty said:


> ]
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> RE: my chart! It did look great without my fudging it, until FF decided to give me a ridiculously high CL :wacko: In fact, it was one of the clearest cycles I've had in a while, with a really obvious O dip!
> 
> Your date is changed!
> 
> 
> June: Do you think they soy is what helped with everything being so clear this month?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've also taken my temps consistently at the same time (within 30 minutes) every day, so that definitely helps! I will do soy again next cycle if this isn't my month, I like the O'ing earlier!Click to expand...


----------



## Mbababy

cebethel said:


> I'm in! Can you pleaseeee put me down for the 13th? :thumbup:

Hey...I totally missed your BFP!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:

How come you're not on the OP's list??


----------



## Nolly

Well I am totally out! AF arrived with a vengeance this morning. You'd think I should be used to the disappointment by now but I really thought it was our month!


----------



## googly

StarSign said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I just started acupuncture as well - had 4 sessions so far. I think I've had needles in pretty much the same places - top of head, forehead, base of thumbs, 3 x just above the pubic bone, just below knees, on the inside of ankle, and top of foot near toes. They mostly don't hurt - occasionally just a pin prick feeling; sometimes kind of itchy. And you just lie there for 20-30 mins. They don't particularly make me feel any different I don't think?! But I'm willing to give it a go for a while... Has a pretty good rep for fertility.
> 
> Wow, already. You weren't playing around!! :thumbup: It should be a good cycle's effort for you hopefully. :dust: to us all.Click to expand...
> 
> Well 3 of them were last cycle... 1 so far this. Hopefully get another couple of sessions in.Click to expand...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm in! Can you pleaseeee put me down for the 13th? :thumbup:
> 
> Hey...I totally missed your BFP!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How come you're not on the OP's list??Click to expand...

She asked to be removed in a later post Mbababy.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nolly, so sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm in! Can you pleaseeee put me down for the 13th? :thumbup:
> 
> Hey...I totally missed your BFP!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How come you're not on the OP's list??Click to expand...
> 
> She asked to be removed in a later post Mbababy.Click to expand...

oh....oops...must have missed that. Congrats anyway, cebethel!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
I see I am down to test on 30 August. Can you change me to 31st as I have only just got my smiley this morning so should be OVing tomorrow some times. dont think af is due to 31st now, so will test then or 1st sept. 

ta


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Done!

So many ladies testing on the 31st! We'd better have at least 2 :bfp: that day! :haha:


----------



## googly

I maaay be able to squeak in another August testing as well. First month of clomid though, I have no idea what to expect in terms of ov and LP....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K let me know googly!


----------



## shmoo75

sorry I haven't been about the weekend as has been doing housework like a mad woman getting ready for DD's birthday party(which was yesterday). It was a great day and madam got a bit over excitied and over tired and didn't go to sleep until nearly 11pm:haha::haha: and I have work today:haha::haha: I will try and catch up whilst at work today.

Just to let you know I got a High on my CBFM:happydance::happydance: thought it was never goin to happen:haha::haha: oh well I've only got 3 more tests on it so hope it will give me a Peak within the 3 days and I will of course be using OPK's still.


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello
June - can you put me down for :witch: please, she arrived bang on time. Oh well, I said August would be a bumper month, I hope it is for everyone else, though I suppose I could still technically get an August conception! :)


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> Well I am totally out! AF arrived with a vengeance this morning. You'd think I should be used to the disappointment by now but I really thought it was our month!


Hi Nolly :hugs::hugs:
14th Aug didn't work out for either of us! If you need some PMA you know where I am....I'm running a bit low myself just at the moment so I having a bit of a wallow before getting back in the saddle (so to speak!)


----------



## Nolly

TessieTwo said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Well I am totally out! AF arrived with a vengeance this morning. You'd think I should be used to the disappointment by now but I really thought it was our month!
> 
> 
> Hi Nolly :hugs::hugs:
> 14th Aug didn't work out for either of us! If you need some PMA you know where I am....I'm running a bit low myself just at the moment so I having a bit of a wallow before getting back in the saddle (so to speak!)Click to expand...

Ah Tess honey!!! I am so sorry! I had such high hopes for us too! My PMA is at an all time low too but I am coming around a small bit now. 

We have to believe it will happen for us. IT WILL!!!!

I am here Hun if you want to chat and we can get over this little hurdle! Maybe we will conceive in Aug?

Thinking of you and chin up


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you Jodie. AF arrived last night and besides feeling miserable from the cramping I really do feel OK. I have my appt. with my specialist on Monday morning, can't wait, only 2 more sleeps!
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Hockey24, I have my fingers crossed for you! It's really neat that you get to test again in August. Bring on that BFP!

I'm ok thanks hun i felt a bit miserable on Saturday but luckily it came and went. Waiting to ovulate now :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes:hugs:Let the bd begin ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tracey it already has :hugs: it's our anniversary today so plenty of action tonight :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Tracey it already has :hugs: it's our anniversary today so plenty of action tonight :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy Anniversary!!!!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes2011 said:


> Tracey it already has :hugs: it's our anniversary today so plenty of action tonight :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy anniversary hun.

:sex: action will be happening in my house from tonight too as OH has already been warned I got a High on my CBFM will see what the OPK says tonight.


----------



## Mbababy

Jodes2011 said:


> Tracey it already has :hugs: it's our anniversary today so plenty of action tonight :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy Anniversary! Have an action-packed night!! :)


----------



## Milty

happy aniversary


----------



## Mon_n_john

Happy anniversary!


----------



## bradsbeb

i'm out this month, af showed 5 days early on the 11th which is strange because i am always very regular with a 28 day cycle hmmmmm anyways on to september, good luck everyone else :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So sorry :witch: got you bradsbeb and TessieTwo :hugs: I hope you conceive in August and have your :bfp: in September!!!

Happy anniversary Jodie :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Wendyk07

Happy anniversary jodie. X


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks ladies :flower: :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Happy Anniversary Jodie, I think you are one of the few ladies I have "met" that share my name... My spelling is just i though. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.

Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.

None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.

So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!


----------



## Mbababy

Mon_n_john said:


> Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.
> 
> Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.
> 
> None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.
> 
> So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!

Best of luck to you! It must be such a relief to have a game plan!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Wow at least you have more than one option! I bet you are excited!!!:happydance: Gotta catch the egg this month :spermy:. Go Mon :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck to you Mon...hope they don't need to do it too much ;-) so get that BFP QUICK!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks a bunch Mbababy, Babyforus, and LL! Yes, given the high expense of this treatment DH is under strict orders to not drink during my fertile days or to "take care of business on his own" LOL. I told him I will staill make it fun, but it is serious fun (not sure that's possible haha)

But hey, given how much this costs we don't have time to kid around this month, it is on like Donkey Kong! :sex::spermy::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

amommy, sorry :witch: got you hun, just saw in another thread :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Mon_n_john said:


> Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.
> 
> Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.
> 
> None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.
> 
> So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!


sounds like a good plan of action mon. really pleased you're getting somewhere quickly with it. this BFP will be here for you in no time now :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Tracey it already has :hugs: it's our anniversary today so plenty of action tonight :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope u had a lovely anniversary ,:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

babyforus said:


> Happy Anniversary Jodie, I think you are one of the few ladies I have "met" that share my name... My spelling is just i though. Hope you have a great day!

Oooohh not many Jodi(e)'s about nice to meet you :hugs:


----------



## sarasparra

Hi, 

I know I'm a bit late but can I join please. I think I'll be testing on the 26th (day before DF's birthday) :)

Thx
x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome sarasparra :flower:


----------



## shmoo75

Welcome sarasparra fx for you on the 26th

got another High on my CBFM today so only tomorrow to get a Peak on it will see what the opk says tonight.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Welcome Sara!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK ladies, this thread is too quiet! We need to hear from all those testers listed on page one, :witch: or :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

You've already got me down for AF Junebug. = )


----------



## Butterfly67

We haven't heard from Bubba for ages, wonder how she is doing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree Butterfly, been thinking about her since yesterday! I know she had an appointment with either a FS or RE soon after we last heard from her. Hope everything is OK!


----------



## wana b a mom

please update me with a nasty:witch:

:shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: hun :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So far from ladies who have reported in we have:

22 :witch:
5 :bfp:

So 18.5% :bfp:

I hope we get a few more :bfp: before the end of August!


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK ladies, this thread is too quiet! We need to hear from all those testers listed on page one, :witch: or :bfp:!!!!

Well I am doing my part by testing every day thank heaven for IC's but since I am only 6dpo I don't really have anything to report, like I really thought I would:dohh: lol, I didn't think I would but I want to know asap if I am :bfp::saywhat:...I will probably pass out from shock when I do get one. It's not like I have to quit smoking or anything like that just a control freak... I will probably be insane before it is over. I have had cramps off and on since 3 dpo. Annoying not to know why your body is doing things to you. :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

babyforus - I know what you mean about being:wacko:by the end of the 2ww. FX you get that :bfp:soon so you can stop that insanity and start another type of insanity.

AFM - seriously p***ed off with my body! My OPK was loads lighter than yesterdays. Am waiting until 10:30pm to poas again and see if its better but, I have a feeling my CBFM will give me a Low instead of a Peak tomorrow. Oh well will keep :sex: and poas OPK style for another week to see what they say. Good job me, OH and DD are spending the next week(startig tomorrow)at my parents so will have a nice time relaxing and chilling out for a change.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: shmoo!!! Hope that ovary cooperates!

Fingers crossed babyforus, I'm only 2 days ahead of you! Still having bfns on ICs. I started at 6DPO too, knowing darn well that is too early...


----------



## babyforus

I know, I know it is insanity but this is the only one I have planned like this...at this point thank God!!! I'd be bald headed by now if I went through this with my older two! Thanks and good luck to you !!! I can't wait to see how yours goes, maybe we will get to be bump buddies. I've never had one of those


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: shmoo!!! Hope that ovary cooperates!
> 
> Fingers crossed babyforus, I'm only 2 days ahead of you! Still having bfns on ICs. I started at 6DPO too, knowing darn well that is too early...

so do I Junebug so do I!!


----------



## salimar

Hey ladies. Just an update :witch: showed up Monday morning so I am out this month. I was reading about using royal jelly and bee pollen on here, so I bought some capsuls that contain 200mg of royal jelly 400mg bee pollen and 200mg bee propolis. Hopefully it will help. COngrats to all the :bfp: and :dust: to everyone else. :)


----------



## bradandjane

can u put me down for the 31st please


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: salimar...


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

I have been ill for the last few days with the cold so havent had a chance to catch up. 

Sorry for all those that the witch caught this month. :hugs:

18.5% is a good result for us considering we are only at the 18th of the month. WTG August testers :wohoo:


----------



## StarSign

DMom, June'- Those charts are looking 'up'!!! Here's some more :dust: :dust: :dust: for them.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!


----------



## LLbean

ok, seriously....guess I need to be next to handle the monthly thread LOL

YEY JUNEBUG!


----------



## Conina

LL - fight you for it!!


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> LL - fight you for it!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL you two crack me up!!! Let's not count our eggs before they're hatched, it's still so early for me... I'm trying to stay grounded here... Fight for the October thread once we're sure this is gonna stick!


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!


https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy110.gif

:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I knew it!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! You guys are SOoo diehard, I mean I jump on and these 50 MILLIONS pages of convo. :haha:

Here's to a H&H 9!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

babyforus said:


> So has anyone been keeping track of how many over 35 bfp's lately? It seems like several. That's encouraging!!!:happydance: Congrats Eva.

I am encouraged by the BFP's as well. I am in another tww forum and there are a bunch of BFP's there too! FX'd that August is our month! :flower:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Oh and Congrats June!!! :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Vongratulations jun:happydance:e!!! That is great news!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetPickles

Congratulations Junebug!


----------



## googly

Congrats Junebug, awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!

Yay Junebug!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nolly

Fantastic news June!!!! H&H 9 months to you Hun x


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations Junebug!!! 

Im out for the month Im afraid. The witch arrived on time while on holiday.

Congratulations to all of the lovely August BFPs!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no mrshanna :cry: :hugs: I hope next month is it for you!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I gave in and tested :blush: and got a bfn. I know it's early but with this cramping I needed to know. Will not test again until AF officially late or Monday if I can wait!! :coffee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Cramping is a good sign, it started yesterday and I thought AF was coming to get me today :blush: Still cramping lightly now...


----------



## Indigo77

JB....Have u tested again?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No, not until tomorrow morning... I was wondering about that, I don't want to upset anyone so I'm not sure I'll post a pic. May just "verbally" update...


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Cramping is a good sign, it started yesterday and I thought AF was coming to get me today :blush: Still cramping lightly now...

Exactly what I got............I was ready for AF to come early


----------



## sarasparra

:happydance: Congrats Junebug :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> No, not until tomorrow morning... I was wondering about that, I don't want to upset anyone so I'm not sure I'll post a pic. May just "verbally" update...

Post that pic. I know i want to see it. We are all so happy for you hun. Cant imagine anyone that posts on here being upset at your :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> No, not until tomorrow morning... I was wondering about that, I don't want to upset anyone so I'm not sure I'll post a pic. May just "verbally" update...
> 
> Post that pic. I know i want to see it. We are all so happy for you hun. Cant imagine anyone that posts on here being upset at your :bfp:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree ,we are all so happy for u and you have been so helpful with everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!


fantastic news junebug :thumbup: yeah, im sure the fight will be on as to who will manage the oct thread. :haha:


----------



## AliGirl

Great news Junebug - congratulations. Much deserved after your dedication to this thread! Look forward to hanging out with you in the first trimester forum. :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

AliGirl said:


> Great news Junebug - congratulations. Much deserved after your dedication to this thread! Look forward to hanging out with you in the first trimester forum. :hugs:

Ali - which first trimester forum have you joined? I am still a little nervous and don't want to jinx anything!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I can only speak for myself but when I see you ladies post BFPs around here I am THRILLED for you!


----------



## LLbean

it makes me very happy to see BFPs as well Mon! It's a wonderful feeling!!!


----------



## babyforus

I agree, BFP's are very exciting!! The more the merrier! Makes it seem like my turn must be just around the corner, lol.


----------



## AliGirl

> Ali - which first trimester forum have you joined? I am still a little nervous and don't want to jinx anything!

Just the one one here. Just scroll down a little further from this forum, and there it is. There is also a forum for pregnant over 35, and pregnant after a loss - lots of familiar names in there from the trying to conceive forums who got their bfps, so doesn't feel too daunting!!

See you over there. :hugs:


----------



## happymamma

Hi girls! I don't know if it's too late to be added to the list, I plan to start testing on the 26th. Yeah, I'm an obsessive tester ;) But mostly because my cycle isn't the same every month. I sometimes O twice, so by testing early kinda tells me which one made it, if any. AF is due on the 28th...which is also 15dpo and 11dpo

FX'ed for all of us!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi happymamma, added you


----------



## happymamma

Awesome!! Thanx!!


----------



## StarSign

happymamma said:


> Hi girls! I don't know if it's too late to be added to the list, I plan to start testing on the 26th. Yeah, I'm an obsessive tester ;) But mostly because my cycle isn't the same every month. I sometimes O twice, so by testing early kinda tells me which one made it, if any. AF is due on the 28th...which is also 15dpo and 11dpo
> 
> FX'ed for all of us!!

Share your chart, please. :flower:


----------



## happymamma

StarSign said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I don't know if it's too late to be added to the list, I plan to start testing on the 26th. Yeah, I'm an obsessive tester ;) But mostly because my cycle isn't the same every month. I sometimes O twice, so by testing early kinda tells me which one made it, if any. AF is due on the 28th...which is also 15dpo and 11dpo
> 
> FX'ed for all of us!!
> 
> Share your chart, please. :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I wish I was charting this time, for my last 2 pg's I used fertility friend but this time Im just using an ap on my iphone. More or less it just keeps track on a fertility calander by what I enter, it doesn't give me suggestions. 

I use opk's, and also I have strong O symptoms so there's no doubt for me when I O, I just use the calander to keep track of it all.

Also I found with FF, it would point out my 1st O, but then whe I'd O the 2nd time it would adjust it all and wipe out the 1st one. But my chart was interesting with the temps, it had a triphasic pattern but that didnt indicate pregnancy, it was from O'ing twice.


----------



## StarSign

happymamma said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I don't know if it's too late to be added to the list, I plan to start testing on the 26th. Yeah, I'm an obsessive tester ;) But mostly because my cycle isn't the same every month. I sometimes O twice, so by testing early kinda tells me which one made it, if any. AF is due on the 28th...which is also 15dpo and 11dpo
> 
> FX'ed for all of us!!
> 
> Share your chart, please. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I wish I was charting this time, for my last 2 pg's I used fertility friend but this time Im just using an ap on my iphone. More or less it just keeps track on a fertility calander by what I enter, it doesn't give me suggestions.
> 
> I use opk's, and also I have strong O symptoms so there's no doubt for me when I O, I just use the calander to keep track of it all.
> 
> Also I found with FF, it would point out my 1st O, but then whe I'd O the 2nd time it would adjust it all and wipe out the 1st one. But my chart was interesting with the temps, it had a triphasic pattern but that didnt indicate pregnancy, it was from O'ing twice.Click to expand...

Do you have a (+) OPK the entire time between your Ov's?


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girls :hi:

Came back from my hols with :witch: now that really wasn't the deal!! So Junebug would you update the stat for me on the first page please? Fanx :flower:

So happy for all you BFPers out there, fab news!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Eyes down for another cycle for me, wish me luck!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happymamma

StarSign said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I don't know if it's too late to be added to the list, I plan to start testing on the 26th. Yeah, I'm an obsessive tester ;) But mostly because my cycle isn't the same every month. I sometimes O twice, so by testing early kinda tells me which one made it, if any. AF is due on the 28th...which is also 15dpo and 11dpo
> 
> FX'ed for all of us!!
> 
> Share your chart, please. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I wish I was charting this time, for my last 2 pg's I used fertility friend but this time Im just using an ap on my iphone. More or less it just keeps track on a fertility calander by what I enter, it doesn't give me suggestions.
> 
> I use opk's, and also I have strong O symptoms so there's no doubt for me when I O, I just use the calander to keep track of it all.
> 
> Also I found with FF, it would point out my 1st O, but then whe I'd O the 2nd time it would adjust it all and wipe out the 1st one. But my chart was interesting with the temps, it had a triphasic pattern but that didnt indicate pregnancy, it was from O'ing twice.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a (+) OPK the entire time between your Ov's?Click to expand...

No, it doesn't stay +, but depending on how close the 2 O's are, it's gotten lighter almost gone then startes getting darker again. This time though I had a strong +, then tested again 27 hrs later and it was still just as strong,.. I don't know what thats about. I'm still new with using opks, it's only been with this pg. I actually just learned that a + means you're going to O within 24 hrs when I thought it meant O just occured. I get severe O pain while I have a + opk, sometimes the night of.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> Hi Girls :hi:
> 
> Came back from my hols with :witch: now that really wasn't the deal!! So Junebug would you update the stat for me on the first page please? Fanx :flower:
> 
> So happy for all you BFPers out there, fab news!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Eyes down for another cycle for me, wish me luck!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

JAXXXXXX So happy to see you hun, but :growlmad: at :witch:
:dust::dust::dust: for this cycle for you!!!!


----------



## happymamma

K I didnt mean to say "with this pg",.. thats being a little presumptuous ;) Maybe my sub-consious knows something I dont?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLL happymamma! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## happymamma

Junebug, your name sounds familiar to me, and we joined about the same time. Were we maybe pg together last time? I have permanent pg brain so I dont remember much, sometimes things trigger my brain though


----------



## wana b a mom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!

congrats!!!!!!!!!! that is awesome Junebug!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## happymamma

wana b a mom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!
> 
> congrats!!!!!!!!!! that is awesome Junebug!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:O I didn't see that post! Congrats!! Thats awesome :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

How old is your youngest hun? It just says congrats on your new baby :winkwink: I had Zoëlle June 2nd 2010...


----------



## Eleonora

Hi All,
I just got my BFB today! hooray! There is hope after 35! See you all in the first trimester forum!


----------



## wana b a mom

Eleonora said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my BFB today! hooray! There is hope after 35! See you all in the first trimester forum!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:yay!!!!!!!!!!! you did it!!!! congrats :cloud9::baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eleonora said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my BFB today! hooray! There is hope after 35! See you all in the first trimester forum!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Congrats hun!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So 32 ladies have reported in:
7 :bfp:

Almost 22% :bfp:!!! Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Eleonora!!!!


----------



## babyforus

Congrats Elenora:cloud9:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I can not tell a lie, that iv sucked! The original iv line infiltrated and my arm was burning like crazy. The nurse had to remove the iv and they the other arm. She poked and couldn't get a line. Back to the first arm. Poked again and couldn't get a line. At this point I'm in tears and the purse is so nervous. She says this hasn't happened to her in over 20 years. So we take a 20 minute breather. I asked her for a baby aspirin to help think my blood because she said I was clotting too quickly. She went and got a warm compress for my arm hoping it would help. 20 minutes later we literally prayed together before attempting again as I really need this treatment. Finally on the 4th poke it worked by barely sticking the needle in my vein and using a lot of tape to keep it there. The iv itself isn't bad, it's just cold. But the med she had to use after the bad iv line hurt so bad that my arm is still sore. Even so, im glad it's done. Next one is in 28 days. God I hope I get pregnant this month, I need to do this until I'm 20 weeks along!


----------



## happymamma

Eleonora said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my BFB today! hooray! There is hope after 35! See you all in the first trimester forum!

:happydance: Congrats! I hope I see you there too !!


----------



## Sus09

Congratulations Eleonora!


----------



## happymamma

Junebug_CJ said:


> How old is your youngest hun? It just says congrats on your new baby :winkwink: I had Zoëlle June 2nd 2010...

My youngest is 15 months, he was due May 12 2010 but I had him April 29..I knew it! We were pg together 2 yrs ago :D

There's something wrong with my computer, all I see are boxes with little red 'X' s in them for the tickers. So I can't even see anyone elses tickers :(
I should try and fix that so I can update my tickers, and hopefully add a new one soon ;)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Eleonora that is so wonderful, congrats!


----------



## happymamma

Mon_n_john said:


> Well, I can not tell a lie, that iv sucked! The original iv line infiltrated and my arm was burning like crazy. The nurse had to remove the iv and they the other arm. She poked and couldn't get a line. Back to the first arm. Poked again and couldn't get a line. At this point I'm in tears and the purse is so nervous. She says this hasn't happened to her in over 20 years. So we take a 20 minute breather. I asked her for a baby aspirin to help think my blood because she said I was clotting too quickly. She went and got a warm compress for my arm hoping it would help. 20 minutes later we literally prayed together before attempting again as I really need this treatment. Finally on the 4th poke it worked by barely sticking the needle in my vein and using a lot of tape to keep it there. The iv itself isn't bad, it's just cold. But the med she had to use after the bad iv line hurt so bad that my arm is still sore. Even so, im glad it's done. Next one is in 28 days. God I hope I get pregnant this month, I need to do this until I'm 20 weeks along!

:hugs: Im sorry to hear, that really sucks! I've had trouble before too trying to get a good line, and ended up laying there with ice on my arms to bring down the swelling. Lets hope this was just a one time thing, maybe the other times ask the nurse for a hot compress first before even trying. Good luck, when r u testing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

happymamma said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> How old is your youngest hun? It just says congrats on your new baby :winkwink: I had Zoëlle June 2nd 2010...
> 
> My youngest is 15 months, he was due May 12 2010 but I had him April 29..I knew it! We were pg together 2 yrs ago :D
> 
> There's something wrong with my computer, all I see are boxes with little red 'X' s in them for the tickers. So I can't even see anyone elses tickers :(
> I should try and fix that so I can update my tickers, and hopefully add a new one soon ;)Click to expand...

Yup that's it!!! Good memory lady!!!


----------



## babyforus

Sorry it was so sucky Mon! Maybe the next one will go better! Heres for a sticky bean the first time!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks happymamma, I think he nurse will know exactly what to do with me next time. The hot compress before sounds nice!

As for testing I am cd 7 today and they are going to give me an early betavtestvat 10 dpo so I should be able tobtest anywhere from 17-19 days from now!


----------



## Conina

:hugs: mon. I feel your pain-my veins are crap and they in through that every time they take blood. I would have been a crap drug addict!


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats JUNEBUG! Haven't been on in awhile....SO HAPPY FOR YOU:)


----------



## Rashaa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, here is a very cautious :bfp: at 9DPO!

WTG!!!!!! WOOO HOOO :) So happy for you :)

Despite having the HSG, I am still going to keep going this month...can't hurt right? I will post my testing date later on, I'm only on CD11 now...on a site note I got a package from makeababy...with OPK's, PK's, a pregnancy wheel, and the ever infamous preseed :).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sounds good Rashaa! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Congrats June :happydance:


----------



## sadie

Yeah Junebug! H&H 9M!
I came to check august stats and what great news I found!

Mon, Good luck with your treatment plan and I hope the next session is pain-free!

LLBean, I didnt go far back enough to see whats going on, but the last I knew it was IVF, right? Im going to jump into that in september. How is it going?

I hope everyone else is doing well.... Daschund, Eva, Jodes .... And everyone else who I did not mention. i havent been on in awhile and Im so bad with names ot begin with!

FX for all of us! im going back into hiding after today.


----------



## LLbean

sadie said:


> Yeah Junebug! H&H 9M!
> I came to check august stats and what great news I found!
> 
> Mon, Good luck with your treatment plan and I hope the next session is pain-free!
> 
> LLBean, I didnt go far back enough to see whats going on, but the last I knew it was IVF, right? Im going to jump into that in september. How is it going?
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.... Daschund, Eva, Jodes .... And everyone else who I did not mention. i havent been on in awhile and Im so bad with names ot begin with!
> 
> FX for all of us! im going back into hiding after today.

waiting to AF to show up...should be here shortly and then the injections start LOL


----------



## happymamma

Junebug have you, or are you going to test again to watch it get darker? Or, am I the only one who obsesses like that ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

happymamma posted a darker pic yesterday in the POAS thread (in the TTC over 35 forum) :thumbup: Yep, I will continue daily until it's as dark as control line!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> happymamma posted a darker pic yesterday in the POAS thread (in the TTC over 35 forum) :thumbup: Yep, I will continue daily until it's as dark as control line!

here is today's? did I miss it???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Need to repeat in PM LL, this AM is a bit fainter than yesterday's PM (but darker than yesterday AM). Decided I would only start POAS in the PM, as FMU doesn't seem to yield as good of a result...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Smu works best for me too. Go figure.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Is PMU better?? I'm just so much more ready to see what it is in the AM! :dohh::shrug: I have tested 3 times since 4dpo but since I am out (only bought a 3 pack) will not test again until Tuesday (if I can wait :blush:). I have no idea what my body is telling me anymore :haha: I'm not cramping, but kind of feel heavy lower, but other than that they could all be AF on her way. I will keep my fx'd no matter what until :witch: shows up. When I tested on Friday it was a :bfn: so not holding out hope. I see that some of the :bfp: 's come a few days early, but I'm sure that would be too much to hope for the first month that the "stars were aligned" :haha:. I can see why there are TWW forums and I am so glad that I found you girls! You have made the wait bearable! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

RNTTC2011 - I'll keep my fx that :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp: some don't get a + until after AF was due as they can O later or implant later than they originally thought.


AFM - Does anyone have any idea how many non O cycles you can have in a row? I have a horrible feeling that I haven't O'd for the last 2 cycles and this one:nope::cry: This is the 3rd cycle on the trot that I haven't had a Peak on my CBFM and 1st cycle of not having a right on + OPK.(only used OPK's this cycle) I will have to make the effort and temp from next cycle to give me a better idea.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Eleonora said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my BFB today! hooray! There is hope after 35! See you all in the first trimester forum!

Congrats Eleonora :flower: 

seems like the BFP's are picking up again for August.


----------



## sumatwsimit

feeling the wait already and only 4DPO :wacko: hubby has left this afternoon (away on business until end of next wk), went off with suitcase AND ALL MY TESTS!!!! yes, he has taken them with him so there is no way i am tempted to test while he's gone this week. :cry:

is this a good thing for me? .... not sure, it was my idea but im hugely regretting it now. come wed/ thursday i will really feel the need to POAS! 

now i understand the notion of going cold turkey.:help:


----------



## sumatwsimit

shmoo75 said:


> RNTTC2011 - I'll keep my fx that :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp: some don't get a + until after AF was due as they can O later or implant later than they originally thought.
> 
> 
> AFM - Does anyone have any idea how many non O cycles you can have in a row? I have a horrible feeling that I haven't O'd for the last 2 cycles and this one:nope::cry: This is the 3rd cycle on the trot that I haven't had a Peak on my CBFM and 1st cycle of not having a right on + OPK.(only used OPK's this cycle) I will have to make the effort and temp from next cycle to give me a better idea.

schmoo, ive just had a go at temping this month, and even though a p.i.t.a. i think its worth doing. saying that, on ov. day ( the crucial day) i forgot to take my temp at 7.30a.m. that morning....and missed the dip! hubby and i were too busy with the morning shift for me to remember...:oops:

as for opk's my surge comes and goes very fast (less than 24hrs), past months i used the cheapy ones and always was unsure. now i use the digis it is much clearer and it's impossible to misjudge.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sumatwsimit said:


> feeling the wait already and only 4DPO :wacko: hubby has left this afternoon (away on business until end of next wk), went off with suitcase AND ALL MY TESTS!!!! yes, he has taken them with him so there is no way i am tempted to test while he's gone this week. :cry:
> 
> is this a good thing for me? .... not sure, it was my idea but im hugely regretting it now. come wed/ thursday i will really feel the need to POAS!
> 
> now i understand the notion of going cold turkey.:help:

:hugs: I would go crazy too!!!

BTW what were your tests doing in the suitcase?? :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Shmoo, I agree, tempting is the only way to know if you O or not :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Junebug_CJ said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> feeling the wait already and only 4DPO :wacko: hubby has left this afternoon (away on business until end of next wk), went off with suitcase AND ALL MY TESTS!!!! yes, he has taken them with him so there is no way i am tempted to test while he's gone this week. :cry:
> 
> is this a good thing for me? .... not sure, it was my idea but im hugely regretting it now. come wed/ thursday i will really feel the need to POAS!
> 
> now i understand the notion of going cold turkey.:help:
> 
> :hugs: I would go crazy too!!!
> 
> BTW what were your tests doing in the suitcase?? :haha:Click to expand...


he could have just hidden them in the house somewhere, right? mmmmm...maybe he's gonna give them a whirl himself or he's got a secret! :haha: let's hope he doesnt get stopped at customs, and they find he's carrying heaps of OPK's and pregnancy tests on his travels...explain that one!?


----------



## Sus09

sumatwsimit said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> feeling the wait already and only 4DPO :wacko: hubby has left this afternoon (away on business until end of next wk), went off with suitcase AND ALL MY TESTS!!!! yes, he has taken them with him so there is no way i am tempted to test while he's gone this week. :cry:
> 
> is this a good thing for me? .... not sure, it was my idea but im hugely regretting it now. come wed/ thursday i will really feel the need to POAS!
> 
> now i understand the notion of going cold turkey.:help:
> 
> :hugs: I would go crazy too!!!
> 
> BTW what were your tests doing in the suitcase?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he could have just hidden them in the house somewhere, right? mmmmm...maybe he's gonna give them a whirl himself or he's got a secret! :haha: let's hope he doesnt get stopped at customs, and they find he's carrying heaps of OPK's and pregnancy tests on his travels...explain that one!?Click to expand...

I love it!! It would be definitely hard to explain :haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

The witch got me so I'm out for August:growlmad:


----------



## happymamma

Oh Crystal, Im soo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Hey Junebug - so happy you got your BFP and congrats to all the other ladies who got their BFP this month. Thinking of all thse who got a visit from the nasty :witch: 
Good luck for those who are waiting to test (me included on 24th??!!):hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Saz100 said:


> Hey Junebug - so happy you got your BFP and congrats to all the other ladies who got their BFP this month. Thinking of all thse who got a visit from the nasty :witch:
> Good luck for those who are waiting to test (me included on 24th??!!):hugs:

saz,i see you've put your status to nervous...deep breaths and wish you lots of luck :dust:


----------



## sarasparra

Well, not really sure what is happening at the moment. Yesterday I had a big temperature drop, down to just over my coverline. Was hoping it might be implantation dip but then thought AF was coming as when I went to the loo I had brown spotting and a little bit of bright red too so didn't think that you get red with implantation. 

Was fully expecting AF to come full flow yesterday but in the end nothing happened. This morning my temp was up a little bit but still lower than last week and no sign of AF yet bit unsure what is going on!?!?

Have taken tests and BFN's so guess will just have to wait and see. Thought for sure I was out yesterday but today a little more hopeful..


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sara, fingers crossed for you, you're still early! That temp dip could be implantation for sure, I had that happen to me and then I had a bfp 2 days later! Which tests are you using? If they are IC HPTs, through them out and get FRERs. I still only have just a shadow on the IC HPTs, whereas my FRER test line is almost as dark as control :wacko:

Crystal, so sorry :witch: got you hun...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Saz, I agree with sumat! Big breath, and good luck on your test date :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

babyforus, after that convincing FRER this morning, I'm putting you down as a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats hun!!!!!!! Wanna be bump buddies???


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> babyforus, after that convincing FRER this morning, I'm putting you down as a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats hun!!!!!!! Wanna be bump buddies???

I would love to!!! I have called and requested a hcg beta and progesterone, do I need to be worried about producing enough progesterone because of age? I wasn't sure so I asked for the blood work, better safe that sorry


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry, don't remember if you've had recurrent early MCs. If not, then no you don't have to worry about progesterone. It's not something routinely measured unless a person has recurring MCs.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Junebug_CJ said:


> babyforus, after that convincing FRER this morning, I'm putting you down as a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats hun!!!!!!! Wanna be bump buddies???

yey babyforus! :happydance: knew it was the real deal in the yesterday posts :winkwink: congrats :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

that makes 8 BFP's so far. they are coming in fast and furious right now....:happydance:


----------



## Watson101

Aww loads of love to all those with a BFP this August! Here's hoping the same for everyone else very soon.

I'm out for this month - Af arrived on the weekend. I did however finally make it to the Drs this morning and we are going to do some more bloods - this time days 2-4 for oestrogen and then day 16 for progesterone and DH is doing another SA as has been a year now since we were both last tested. The Dr has also referred us on so we now wait for letter to arrive at some point for further tests I suppose. So at least we're now back in the system.

Will sign up to September testers and see you in there.

XX


----------



## babyforus

As far as I know I have never had a mc. Just don't want one now!


----------



## babyforus

As far as I know I have never had a mc. Just don't want one now! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

You'll be fine then hun :hugs: Some docs don't do HCG until after AF is due though, so don't be surprised if they say to wait a bit!


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats Babyforus on the :bfp:!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Crystall - sorry the ole hag bag got you. FX for this new cycle.

Babyforus - :happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Babyforus!!! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry to those that the :witch: got :cry:


----------



## sarasparra

Am using ICs as not too worried about testing early or twice a day if necessary with those otherwise gets a bit expensive!! 

I have got one FRER left so am trying to hold out for another 2 days to use it so will prob use an IC tomorrow and then FRER the next morning if AF stays away FXd


----------



## babyforus

I got my threads confused, JB NP was cool about blood work and her office had it sent in when they called back. Just waiting now... Posted on POAS thread by mistake, lol


----------



## babyforus

Well that was really pretty quick! HCG was 25. Are going to check again on Wed. which is when I already had an appt scheduled for consult. So that works out! The progesterone they don't expect will be ready before friday so apparently that is sent out or just takes longer to determine IDK.


----------



## RNTTC2011

:happydance: Congrats babyforus!! :happydance:


----------



## happymamma

Yay! Congrats to the BFP's!!

I had a bfn this morning, but only because I had a sudden urge to pee on something. I'm only 6dpo  But, I still plan to test from this day on! Af is due in 6 days though, I have a shorter LP. This also tell me though that my first O which was I think 10 days ago probably didnt work out, so counting on O #2!

Now Im really wishing I charted!!

FX'ed to all of you still waiting to test!!


----------



## happymamma

Just wondering if this thread is ok to post symptoms on too?? I just need to know if anyone gets seriously bloated at 6dpo!!! I mean, Im bloated to the point dh keeps smirking at my tummy, and says, ; yup, we're pregnant' and has even gone as far as to ask me hows the baby doing!! My smart ass response of course was, they're doing great! :D


----------



## RNTTC2011

I love your response! I'm always bloated... or at least feel it about 28 of 30 days a month. I especially get it right before AF then when she shows it kind of goes away for a day or two. You can SS on this thread. I think everyone sort of does anyway. GL.


----------



## babyforus

RNTTC2011 said:


> I love your response! I'm always bloated... or at least feel it about 28 of 30 days a month. I especially get it right before AF then when she shows it kind of goes away for a day or two. You can SS on this thread. I think everyone sort of does anyway. GL.

cramps have been my main issue, now there gone mostly but yep I'm bloated.


----------



## happymamma

Do you bloat every month though? I don't normally bloat this much, I mean, I even thought about pulling out my old maternity clothes just to get me through this bloating time lol. That would freak out dh a little hehe. I just wonder if it's maybe, possibly, a tiny little sign of perhaps, I dont know, pregnancy? I'm starting to over analyze now, Im feeling little twinges and mild cramping but on both sides. The kind u get when the witch is on her way :>( 

I sooooo wish I was charting this cycle, I know, I already mentioned that in another post lol. But, I check my temp occasionally, and it went up after O from 97.5 to 98.5. Yesturday it went to 97.8, now its at 99.0 Man Im stupid for not charting, just we decided to ttc at the last minute lol. Like, right around O time. So, thats all Ive done really is check with opk. From what I remember though, implantation can be from 7 to 12 days?? Then it takes something like 2 days for the hcg to be detected in the urine,... right? I can google it again  K, I think Im starting to get a little obbsessive...


----------



## babyforus

I do bloat a bit but not so much in the stomach area as I have the last day or 2


----------



## froliky2011

I got my AF, I am out! IUI next month..Baby dust to everyone!! Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry froliky. But congrats on your upcoming IUI!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry :witch: got you froliky... Good luck with IUI!!!


----------



## babyforus

Thanks frolicky! Hopefully we will be telling you the same in a few weeks! Good luck!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Sorry Frolicky about AF:hugs:... but good luck for next month!!

AFM: Yes, I do bloat all the time. I have constipation often :blush: (sorry TMI), so I feel bloated all the time. Of course my appetite is a little up right now but then again when :witch: is supposed to show herself I always crave comfort foods, which are never good for you!:haha:


----------



## sarasparra

Sorry Froliky about the witch, fingers crossed for next month!

Well, my temperature went back up this morning and still no sign of AF yet so am feeling very hopeful. I POAS again this morning, just an IC as am saving my FRER for tomo but think I can see a very faint line. If I post it can you guys have a look and see what you think please!? AM so excited but trying not to count my chickens as think I might have line eye!! If I squint and sit about 2 feet from the screen I can see it but is it just wishful thinking??
x


----------



## sumatwsimit

sarasparra said:


> Sorry Froliky about the witch, fingers crossed for next month!
> 
> Well, my temperature went back up this morning and still no sign of AF yet so am feeling very hopeful. I POAS again this morning, just an IC as am saving my FRER for tomo but think I can see a very faint line. If I post it can you guys have a look and see what you think please!? AM so excited but trying not to count my chickens as think I might have line eye!! If I squint and sit about 2 feet from the screen I can see it but is it just wishful thinking??
> x

sara, that sounds VERY promising...looking like another bfp, POST IT!!!!! :happydance: very excited for you. x


----------



## sarasparra

Well, not that I'm obsessed with POAS but went and did a CB and a FRER as they were calling to me from the bathroom and had a wee brewing!!

I think I have a :bfp: - am so surprised but very excited. Have attached my pics so see what you think :wacko:
x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2259.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Wendyk07

sarasparra said:


> Sorry Froliky about the witch, fingers crossed for next month!
> 
> Well, my temperature went back up this morning and still no sign of AF yet so am feeling very hopeful. I POAS again this morning, just an IC as am saving my FRER for tomo but think I can see a very faint line. If I post it can you guys have a look and see what you think please!? AM so excited but trying not to count my chickens as think I might have line eye!! If I squint and sit about 2 feet from the screen I can see it but is it just wishful thinking??
> x

Post the pic hun. I so hope its a bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

sarasparra said:


> Well, not that I'm obsessed with POAS but went and did a CB and a FRER as they were calling to me from the bathroom and had a wee brewing!!
> 
> I think I have a :bfp: - am so surprised but very excited. Have attached my pics so see what you think :wacko:
> x

Clear as day hun. Congratulations :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## googly

Yep, that's a strong'un - congrats!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

sarasparra said:


> Well, not that I'm obsessed with POAS but went and did a CB and a FRER as they were calling to me from the bathroom and had a wee brewing!!
> 
> I think I have a :bfp: - am so surprised but very excited. Have attached my pics so see what you think :wacko:
> x

without a doubt! v. clear. congratulations :thumbup: happy and healthy 9mths. x


----------



## sumatwsimit

sarasparra said:


> Well, not that I'm obsessed with POAS but went and did a CB and a FRER as they were calling to me from the bathroom and had a wee brewing!!
> 
> I think I have a :bfp: - am so surprised but very excited. Have attached my pics so see what you think :wacko:
> x

ok, symptoms sara...i wanna know :winkwink: im 6dpo so a bit of a wait for me yet before testing.


----------



## AliGirl

Huge congratulations Sara - that's so exciting. That's exactly what happened to me - had some brown spotting the day before af was due and I totally thought I was out. Then nothing more happened, and 2 days later I got a bfp!!

Do happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## AliGirl

Oh... and just read further back....congratulations too to Babyforus! Wow, this month seems to have been a bumper one - congrats to all those with their bfp and best of luck for the September testers - keeping fingers tightly crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## sarasparra

Thanks everyone for your congrats!

Symptoms - I had light cramps from about 6DPO and also pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. I felt a bit bloated too but that's not unusual for me. 

At 10DPO I had a big temperature drop and some spotting so thought I was out for the month to be honest, but then AF didn't show and temp shot back up today.

Still having cramps today so FXd for a sticky bean please :baby:

Still can't quite beleive it as I have PCOS and really irregular cycles (went 3 years without a period) so am always shocked when my body manages to do something right! Sending lots of :dust: to you all 
xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY sara!!!!! Congrats hun, that's nice and clear!!!!

I still have no symptoms at 14DPO! At 8-9-10DPO, I had cramping like AF was about to come early. A LOT of creamy CM and bloat, but these 2 things are normal for me during LP. NOW my boobs are already getting heavy (not painful): I just stopped nursing in June, so have had my "normal" boobs back for less than 2 months. No complaint here though!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We only need 1 more to have 10 :bfp: for June, keep 'em coming ladies!!!


----------



## Saz100

Huge Congrats to Babyforus and Sarasparra - I'm so excited these BFP's are coming in at breakneck speed!!! Keep em coming!!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Junebug_CJ said:


> We only need 1 more to have 10 :bfp: for June, keep 'em coming ladies!!!

June LOL? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo Sara and BFU! FX for everyone over the next 6-8 weeks and more!


----------



## LLbean

sarasparra said:


> Well, not that I'm obsessed with POAS but went and did a CB and a FRER as they were calling to me from the bathroom and had a wee brewing!!
> 
> I think I have a :bfp: - am so surprised but very excited. Have attached my pics so see what you think :wacko:
> x

No need to squint or even blow the pic up!! CLEAR AS DAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!



Butterfly67 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> We only need 1 more to have 10 :bfp: for June, keep 'em coming ladies!!!
> 
> June LOL? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Hehehehe... yes so they can JOIN June (as in Junebug) not the month of AUGUST! hahaha...pregnancy brain :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lol, yup, total preggo brain Junebug!

Sara, congrats! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## TerriLou

Hey, its now CD26 and still no sign of ovulation. Fertility Friend says it could be any time before Saturday, but they also only give me a luteal phase of 6 days, which isn't good for a successful pregnancy. I took soy at the beginning of the month, which is supposed to bring ovulation forward. Yeah right, so thats worked! NOT! Hubby feels like he's going to run out of his reserves, so wants a few days off every now and then lol, I just worry that if we do, we'll miss our chance. Bless him. I'm almost certain AF is going to come first, so it'll have been another month without ovulating. Hmmmmpf, not good.

My friend has seen my chart and thinks that I ovulated on CD16 (one day before I O'd when I got preg in May), then implanted on CD21, but I've nad no smiley faces on my OPKs. Admitedly, my temps have stayed more level since CD22, but I really don't believe I have o'd. What do you guys think. A link to my chart is posted below. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Terri, if you don't ovulate this cycle you need to go in an see your doctor. I'm sure he or she will have suggestions on how to get you ovulating again.


----------



## Wendyk07

TerriLou said:


> Hey, its now CD26 and still no sign of ovulation. Fertility Friend says it could be any time before Saturday, but they also only give me a luteal phase of 6 days, which isn't good for a successful pregnancy. I took soy at the beginning of the month, which is supposed to bring ovulation forward. Yeah right, so thats worked! NOT! Hubby feels like he's going to run out of his reserves, so wants a few days off every now and then lol, I just worry that if we do, we'll miss our chance. Bless him. I'm almost certain AF is going to come first, so it'll have been another month without ovulating. Hmmmmpf, not good.

I think your MC was around the same time as mine hun(29th June). My levels finally reached 25 last week and i am only now at zero. It has taken so long. I havent O'd this cycle either due to the HCG. Do you usually have a short LP?


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats Sara!!! So happy for you !


----------



## babyforus

:happydance::happydance: Yeah Sara!!! I'm so excited for you!! Congrats!


----------



## TerriLou

Wendyk07 said:


> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey, its now CD26 and still no sign of ovulation. Fertility Friend says it could be any time before Saturday, but they also only give me a luteal phase of 6 days, which isn't good for a successful pregnancy. I took soy at the beginning of the month, which is supposed to bring ovulation forward. Yeah right, so thats worked! NOT! Hubby feels like he's going to run out of his reserves, so wants a few days off every now and then lol, I just worry that if we do, we'll miss our chance. Bless him. I'm almost certain AF is going to come first, so it'll have been another month without ovulating. Hmmmmpf, not good.
> 
> I think your MC was around the same time as mine hun(29th June). My levels finally reached 25 last week and i am only now at zero. It has taken so long. I havent O'd this cycle either due to the HCG. Do you usually have a short LP?Click to expand...

Hey Wendy,

I have really irregular cycles, I've been charting since January, but properly with temps since April. I didn't ovulate in April, then got pregnant in May, lost baby by 28th June, didn't ovulate in July and now I'm on this current cycle, so I don't really know about the LT length. It is only going by the possible position of April, which wasn't a definite. So, in answer to your question, I really don't know. I don't think I've O'd yet this time, so fingers crossed it'll be any day now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Butterfly67 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> We only need 1 more to have 10 :bfp: for June, keep 'em coming ladies!!!
> 
> June LOL? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Yikes!!! AUGUST I meant!
We had 10 :bfp: in June, was hoping to match that and in my head, well, :blush:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> We only need 1 more to have 10 :bfp: for June, keep 'em coming ladies!!!
> 
> June LOL? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes!!! AUGUST I meant!
> We had 10 :bfp: in June, was hoping to match that and in my head, well, :blush:Click to expand...

AHAHHAHAHA you are so cute...we know girl :hugs:


----------



## happymamma

Congrats Sara and Baby4us!!!! 
H&H 9 mths!! xx


----------



## StarSign

sarasparra said:


> Well, not that I'm obsessed with POAS but went and did a CB and a FRER as they were calling to me from the bathroom and had a wee brewing!!
> 
> I think I have a :bfp: - am so surprised but very excited. Have attached my pics so see what you think :wacko:
> x

:happydance::happydance: Happy and healthy 9 mos.



TerriLou said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey, its now CD26 and still no sign of ovulation. Fertility Friend says it could be any time before Saturday, but they also only give me a luteal phase of 6 days, which isn't good for a successful pregnancy. I took soy at the beginning of the month, which is supposed to bring ovulation forward. Yeah right, so thats worked! NOT! Hubby feels like he's going to run out of his reserves, so wants a few days off every now and then lol, I just worry that if we do, we'll miss our chance. Bless him. I'm almost certain AF is going to come first, so it'll have been another month without ovulating. Hmmmmpf, not good.
> 
> I think your MC was around the same time as mine hun(29th June). My levels finally reached 25 last week and i am only now at zero. It has taken so long. I havent O'd this cycle either due to the HCG. Do you usually have a short LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Wendy,
> 
> I have really irregular cycles, I've been charting since January, but properly with temps since April. I didn't ovulate in April, then got pregnant in May, lost baby by 28th June, didn't ovulate in July and now I'm on this current cycle, so I don't really know about the LT length. It is only going by the possible position of April, which wasn't a definite. So, in answer to your question, I really don't know. I don't think I've O'd yet this time, so fingers crossed it'll be any day now.Click to expand...

I don't you've Ov'ed. Takes surge AND temperature/drop-rise. You have some nice drops and rises, but things like that are common during FP. I had a few chemicals between Dec and June. Even when I was on vitex, I still had one anovulatory cycle. Still, you need something to help push you over the edge. What's your normal hormonal profile (low estrogen, estrogen dominant, etc.)


----------



## happymamma

:D :D :D :D

Guess what??? I know, Im only 7dpo today, but I got BFP!!!! I couldn't resist, I woke up at 4am feeling nausious, had to pee but held it till 8am. Within 2 min I could see a faint +!! Very faint, lol, but it's there! I took a pic but I need someone to tell me how to upload it on here? It says to put url?? Like, WTH??


----------



## happymamma

Oh! Does that make me #10?? ;)


----------



## Rashaa

happymamma said:


> :D :D :D :D
> 
> Guess what??? I know, Im only 7dpo today, but I got BFP!!!! I couldn't resist, I woke up at 4am feeling nausious, had to pee but held it till 8am. Within 2 min I could see a faint +!! Very faint, lol, but it's there! I took a pic but I need someone to tell me how to upload it on here? It says to put url?? Like, WTH??

WOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtg !! So happy for you :D:happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Congratulations Sara and happy!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Well i am out, AF showed full force today :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no! Sorry onmymind17 :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

happymamma said:


> :D :D :D :D
> 
> Guess what??? I know, Im only 7dpo today, but I got BFP!!!! I couldn't resist, I woke up at 4am feeling nausious, had to pee but held it till 8am. Within 2 min I could see a faint +!! Very faint, lol, but it's there! I took a pic but I need someone to tell me how to upload it on here? It says to put url?? Like, WTH??

YAY congrats!!!

If you go to "Go Advanced", then "Manage Attachments" you should be able to upload!!! We'll be pregnant again at the same time!!! :dance:

And yes, this makes you #10!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats happy mamma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happymamma

Sorry Onmy :(


----------



## happymamma

I hope this works!
 



Attached Files:







August 2011 582.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, it's there!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## happymamma

Wow!! Thanx for explaining that to me lol, Im so happy it worked! Ya, it's faint, and I had to take about 15 pics till I got one that actually showed up in the pic!

Should I be worried though, that at 7dpo it shows? I just got the thought of molar pg and started to freak myself out! I also feel sick, and never usually feel sick till 5-6 weeks...


----------



## LLbean

I SEE IT!!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I got my :bfp: at 9 days, it was a bit darker on the FRER (might have gotten it even earlier had I testing!). Yes, it's a bit nerve-wracking with early :bfp: as there is a higher risk of MC before AF is due, so keep testing if it helps appease your mind. That's what I did and the tests have gotten progressively darker, and now this morning it was as dark as the control line!!! Now that I've passed my AF date (Sunday), I'm not quite as nervous!


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## RNTTC2011

sarasparra said:


> Thanks everyone for your congrats!
> 
> Symptoms - I had light cramps from about 6DPO and also pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. I felt a bit bloated too but that's not unusual for me.
> 
> At 10DPO I had a big temperature drop and some spotting so thought I was out for the month to be honest, but then AF didn't show and temp shot back up today.
> 
> Still having cramps today so FXd for a sticky bean please :baby:
> 
> Still can't quite beleive it as I have PCOS and really irregular cycles (went 3 years without a period) so am always shocked when my body manages to do something right! Sending lots of :dust: to you all
> xx

Congrats Sara! :happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s!! I feel encouraged that my time will be around the corner if not this cycle! I tested yesterday at 13dpo and it was :bfn: so I am not holding out hope. I have felt like AF was going to come since last week with all the cramping. Then it stopped on Friday and today there is more cramping again on the left side. Sooooo, I am thinking I will be out. :haha: AF is due anywhere between today and Thursday. I will keep testing though till AF comes or I get a BFP! 

Have plans to lose weight for a wedding I'm in next month if AF comes and also with the next cycle AF should show around my 1 year wedding anniversary, but it would be pretty cool to be pregnant next cycle at my 1 year! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Happy and Sara :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Chris

:dust: to everyone left to test this month


----------



## Sus09

more:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations girls! Very good news.


----------



## StarSign

happymamma said:


> :D :D :D :D
> 
> Guess what??? I know, Im only 7dpo today, but I got BFP!!!! I couldn't resist, I woke up at 4am feeling nausious, had to pee but held it till 8am. Within 2 min I could see a faint +!! Very faint, lol, but it's there! I took a pic but I need someone to tell me how to upload it on here? It says to put url?? Like, WTH??

Wooow!!! So that means you implanted like 5 dpo. lol. You are a baby-making machine!! You need to stick around and share that dust with others!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
H & H 9! And...update those tickers :wacko:..with all that spare time you should have. ;)


----------



## sarasparra

Congrats Happy, how exciting :yipee:

Have just told my fiance and he's super excited too so has been a lovely day :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone 
x


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## sumatwsimit

sarasparra said:


> Congrats Happy, how exciting :yipee:
> 
> Have just told my fiance and he's super excited too so has been a lovely day :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> x

oh bless you, how exciting, i can only imagine that feeling :thumbup: im only 6dpo and dh is away working until friday, so can't test until then at least, and he keeps calling me at intervals throughout the day to symptom spot haha, i swear he's worse than me!! he accused me of having a stuffy nose on the phone earlier and asked if it was a sign :dohh: 

have a fab evening hun. x


----------



## sumatwsimit

happymamma said:


> :D :D :D :D
> 
> Guess what??? I know, Im only 7dpo today, but I got BFP!!!! I couldn't resist, I woke up at 4am feeling nausious, had to pee but held it till 8am. Within 2 min I could see a faint +!! Very faint, lol, but it's there! I took a pic but I need someone to tell me how to upload it on here? It says to put url?? Like, WTH??

and ANOTHER bfp! i love the way august is shaping up. big congrats to you too happymamma, wow and at 7dpo too. dare i say twins? lol.


----------



## babyforus

Congratulations Happymama!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

So have a question: FF says that I am 11/12dpo? Would that explain my BFN's? :haha: Should I still be hopeful?? Also, is FF more accurate then other sites. I only started charting there days before I O'd so my chart is not the most accurate, but I'm thinking they are closer than other calendars since if I O'd on 8/11-12 then they would be right, and on the 11th my OPK was a big ol' smiley:thumbup: face and we were able to BD too! I am definitely NOT going to test again till Thursday, or if I can wait, Friday!! :blush: Thanks for all the girls who are good at this charting! I am such a newbie...LOL!:dohh:


----------



## sarasparra

Hee hee hee Sumat, your OH sounds cool - that's great that he is so into the journey with you :thumbup:


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## shmoo75

happymamma - Congrats on your :bfp: wow at 7dpo that is super early

Just checked the front page and there is 10:bfp:'s that is fantastic. I have fx that we get loads more especially those testing on 31/08 as there is at least 8 of us so maybe at least 2 or more?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Congrats happymamma, that is so wonderful!


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## Mon_n_john

No honey don't feel guilty. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we are SO happy to have someone graduate from this thread to the 1st trimester one! We are all going to get there, just at different paces. I couldn't be happier for you!!!


----------



## LLbean

^ wss^


----------



## RNTTC2011

I agree about hearing the good news from everyone! It makes me smile!


----------



## LLbean

ok...finally can I say this? PLEASE mark me down for :witch: :thumbup:

See you in the September testing thread :happydance:


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## LLbean

hope to meet you there soon too Happy!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

happymamma said:


> Thats awesome you passed af date, and ur test is that dark!! Sounds like a really strong bean :D How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> You can bet on it that I'll be testing everyday for a while lol. I know it prob isnt a chemical, cuz Ive had one and never felt sick. But, this nausia feels right, if that makes sense. I had an mc at 12 weeks and never really felt sick. Funny how I gage the health of a pg from nausia lol. This is my 9th pg though, and I remember the 'right' feeling and the , 'something seems wrong' feeling. This feels right, I only worry cuz its early. And I know, if Im worrying already, its gonna be a stressfull pg. Calm down Happy!!

I don't have a single symptom. I was very symptomatic from the start of my last pregnancy. I know that every pregnancy is different. I'm trying not to worry but when it is written that no symptoms=increased risk of MC, that doesn't help me. This is actually not true. And I know that because I'm a doctor, but others may not know that :nope:


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Thats awesome you passed af date, and ur test is that dark!! Sounds like a really strong bean :D How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> You can bet on it that I'll be testing everyday for a while lol. I know it prob isnt a chemical, cuz Ive had one and never felt sick. But, this nausia feels right, if that makes sense. I had an mc at 12 weeks and never really felt sick. Funny how I gage the health of a pg from nausia lol. This is my 9th pg though, and I remember the 'right' feeling and the , 'something seems wrong' feeling. This feels right, I only worry cuz its early. And I know, if Im worrying already, its gonna be a stressfull pg. Calm down Happy!!
> 
> I don't have a single symptom. I was very symptomatic from the start of my last pregnancy. I know that every pregnancy is different. I'm trying not to worry but when it is written that no symptoms=increased risk of MC, that doesn't help me. This is actually not true. And I know that because I'm a doctor, but others may not know that :nope:Click to expand...

What an irresponsible thing to write! :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

happymamma said:


> If it makes you feel any better, with my girls I was really sick, and I think my hcg levels were even higher, (from the ones I actually did betas on) Boys, I didnt get as sick. Ive even seen an episode on l&r, or one of those shows, the lady was saying the same thing. She felt it was because the girl is fighting for what we have, something wierd like that lol. So, this may just mean that this time Im having a girl, and you're having a boy!!
> 
> Btw, what kind of dr are you? That's so cool, I was going to school to be a pediatrician, then I decided I wanted alot of kids, and that would be more important then being a dr.

:saywhat: 

Are you kidding me?


----------



## dachsundmom

When I was pregnant with DD the only symptom I had was sore boobs and that wasn't until much later. The only reason that I knew to test was bc I was on the pill and she was an uh-oh baby. :wacko:

I have had my share of CPs and MMCs, I can honestly tell you that each one was different. I cannot say that I ever felt sick or not sick in comparison to each one.

I think early pregnancy is about as mentally challenging as it gets and it is impossible to stop worrying. :nope:

Chantal, there is no right or wrong way to feel. If you are symptom free then enjoy it bc morning sickness is a bitch and a half. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Indigo and DMom :hugs:

I had horrible MS the whole pregnancy with Z, and was working full-time tending my patients. I wouldn't change my career for the world, I love what I do. I do hope that I am not as sick this pregnancy though, and if this is the start of a good thing, I'd be thrilled!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Really? Are you in any way implying that Chantal is less of a mother than you are bc she chose a career and a family?


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## Indigo77

Deleted...


----------



## readyformore

Junebug_CJ said:


> Thanks Indigo and DMom :hugs:
> 
> I had horrible MS the whole pregnancy with Z, and was working full-time tending my patients. I wouldn't change my career for the world, I love what I do. I do hope that I am not as sick this pregnancy though, and if this is the start of a good thing, I'd be thrilled!!!

Well, if we're talking about a few random pregnancies and their symptoms, I just have to include that my closest friend has had 2 pregnancies.

She never had 1 minute of morning sickness with either pregnancy.

Pregnancy #1 was twin boys. Born at 35 weeks.

Pregnancy #2 was twin girls. Born at 35 weeks.

Obviously she had plenty of hcg circulating. :thumbup:

Enjoy your nausea-free pregnancy Junebug. (And sorry to jump in at this point, lol). :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Deleted as well


----------



## googly

readyformore said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Indigo and DMom :hugs:
> 
> I had horrible MS the whole pregnancy with Z, and was working full-time tending my patients. I wouldn't change my career for the world, I love what I do. I do hope that I am not as sick this pregnancy though, and if this is the start of a good thing, I'd be thrilled!!!
> 
> Well, if we're talking about a few random pregnancies and their symptoms, I just have to include that my closest friend has had 2 pregnancies.
> 
> She never had 1 minute of morning sickness with either pregnancy.
> 
> Pregnancy #1 was twin boys. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Pregnancy #2 was twin girls. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Obviously she had plenty of hcg circulating. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your nausea-free pregnancy Junebug. (And sorry to jump in at this point, lol). :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh wow, jealous... I praaaaay that I have nausea-free pregnancy! I am NOT good with nausea. Would also love twins :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

googly said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Indigo and DMom :hugs:
> 
> I had horrible MS the whole pregnancy with Z, and was working full-time tending my patients. I wouldn't change my career for the world, I love what I do. I do hope that I am not as sick this pregnancy though, and if this is the start of a good thing, I'd be thrilled!!!
> 
> Well, if we're talking about a few random pregnancies and their symptoms, I just have to include that my closest friend has had 2 pregnancies.
> 
> She never had 1 minute of morning sickness with either pregnancy.
> 
> Pregnancy #1 was twin boys. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Pregnancy #2 was twin girls. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Obviously she had plenty of hcg circulating. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your nausea-free pregnancy Junebug. (And sorry to jump in at this point, lol). :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, jealous... I praaaaay that I have nausea-free pregnancy! I am NOT good with nausea. Would also love twins :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll pass on twins thank you, but I'd like to have nausea-free, lol.


----------



## happymamma

dmom, yes you're right, reading that back did sound 'wrong'...yes, I meant having 6 kids were more important to me then being a dr, my life dream I gave up, and had to come to terms with that decision and try to never regret it. 

June, like I said, it was 'cool', I think that's awesome! I hope you didn't take that the wrong way, and if you did I appologize.


----------



## googly

readyformore said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Indigo and DMom :hugs:
> 
> I had horrible MS the whole pregnancy with Z, and was working full-time tending my patients. I wouldn't change my career for the world, I love what I do. I do hope that I am not as sick this pregnancy though, and if this is the start of a good thing, I'd be thrilled!!!
> 
> Well, if we're talking about a few random pregnancies and their symptoms, I just have to include that my closest friend has had 2 pregnancies.
> 
> She never had 1 minute of morning sickness with either pregnancy.
> 
> Pregnancy #1 was twin boys. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Pregnancy #2 was twin girls. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Obviously she had plenty of hcg circulating. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your nausea-free pregnancy Junebug. (And sorry to jump in at this point, lol). :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, jealous... I praaaaay that I have nausea-free pregnancy! I am NOT good with nausea. Would also love twins :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pass on twins thank you, but I'd like to have nausea-free, lol.Click to expand...

Hehe fair enough... I think really I would/should, too. I'd love two LOs and there's something kind of desirable about getting it done in one 'go'.... haha... but that's said as one who has not had even ONE baby at home (sleepless nights, nappies etc), and secondly, certainly never experienced a twin pregnancy :D Maybe I should give one a go first! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Apology accepted. Emotions are running very high tonight.

But, I think it's Chantal who deserves the apology; this woman is now worrying for no reason at all. She might be a doctor, but that doesn't mean she isn't as scared as the rest of us.


----------



## cebethel

Wait, so no nausea = bad?? :(


----------



## happymamma

Chantal, if I worried you I'm so sorry!! I thought by telling you I wasnt as sick with my boys might make you feel better? Unless Im missing something?


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Wait, so no nausea = bad?? :(

No! There is no rule at all. You are supposed to feel however you are feeling! Some women are sick as dogs and some feel great the entire time.:hugs:

This is just another form of :pop:...don't do it to yourself.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

googly said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Indigo and DMom :hugs:
> 
> I had horrible MS the whole pregnancy with Z, and was working full-time tending my patients. I wouldn't change my career for the world, I love what I do. I do hope that I am not as sick this pregnancy though, and if this is the start of a good thing, I'd be thrilled!!!
> 
> Well, if we're talking about a few random pregnancies and their symptoms, I just have to include that my closest friend has had 2 pregnancies.
> 
> She never had 1 minute of morning sickness with either pregnancy.
> 
> Pregnancy #1 was twin boys. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Pregnancy #2 was twin girls. Born at 35 weeks.
> 
> Obviously she had plenty of hcg circulating. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your nausea-free pregnancy Junebug. (And sorry to jump in at this point, lol). :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, jealous... I praaaaay that I have nausea-free pregnancy! I am NOT good with nausea. Would also love twins :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pass on twins thank you, but I'd like to have nausea-free, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe fair enough... I think really I would/should, too. I'd love two LOs and there's something kind of desirable about getting it done in one 'go'.... haha... but that's said as one who has not had even ONE baby at home (sleepless nights, nappies etc), and secondly, certainly never experienced a twin pregnancy :D Maybe I should give one a go first! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, if only we actually got to choose.
You get what you get, right?

If it was my first pregnancy, I'd be happy with twins as well. 
And my friend's life is crazy hectic, but she still manages to have an adult conversation with me. If it happens that I have twins, I'll see her as an example that I'll live through it, lol.


----------



## happymamma

cebethel said:


> Wait, so no nausea = bad?? :(

NO!! That doesn't mean that, not at all, alot of people seem to think that though. I was saying I get really sick with girls, but not so sick with my boys. Also, I was worried because Im already feeling sick, and I was told THAT is bad, because of molar pg. Maybe I shouldn't have written that. Please don't gage symptoms, I do it but I compare it with my own pg's that I've had. Everyone is different. If you aren't sick, consider it lucky...it's all in how well your body handles the hcg hormone :D


----------



## happymamma

Well, I've already had probably the worse day in a long time, I can't handle anymore drama tonight. If I upset anyone else Im sorry. I just forget sometimes how typing, texting, all that stuff just isnt the same as talking on the good ol phone. Things can be interprated the wrong way too easily.

Indigo, Im also sorry if I have anymore spelling mistakes, I only got as far as med school. No need to belittle me ;)


----------



## Indigo77

Perhaps you interpr*e*ted things the wrong way? :winkwink:


----------



## happymamma

Indigo77 said:


> Perhaps you interpr*e*ted things the wrong way? :winkwink:

Nope, I saw your post before you deleted it...


----------



## Indigo77

Are you typing on a phone?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

cebethel said:


> Wait, so no nausea = bad?? :(

NO not at all Eva! Some misinformed women may think so but it is not the case :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:!!!!!


----------



## cebethel

Ok, lets end it now :thumbup:

*the drama I mean* 

Thanx JB! :hugs:


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No worries Eva, I am no longer reading certain posts :hugs:
Love you ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

happymamma said:


> Why would you ask that, and why would it matter? Are you trying to find another way to insult me? Honestly, I have HAD ENOUGH TODAY! If you only knew,... you would just back off right now.

Ok STOP!!!! that is sounding like a threat..........


----------



## dachsundmom

Please don't use the 'ALL CAPS.' It is intended for yelling at someone. If that is what you meant to do, I would ask that you stop now.

Again, we cannot hear tone from you. It's just all going to be taken badly at this point.


----------



## Indigo77

Relax, my lovelies....:hugs: 

I will not go there....:hug:

:pop:........:bike:...........:rofl:

She is on the list.....:winkwink:


----------



## googly

cebethel said:


> Wait, so no nausea = bad?? :(

Nausea is the worst, I HATES it... but that's nothing to do with whether it's a good or bad sign for pregnancy! (and it's neither anyway) I'm just really really bad with vom...


----------



## happymamma

sbs


----------



## cebethel

happymamma said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Why would you ask that, and why would it matter? Are you trying to find another way to insult me? Honestly, I have HAD ENOUGH TODAY! If you only knew,... you would just back off right now.
> 
> Ok STOP!!!! that is sounding like a threat..........Click to expand...
> 
> How does that sound like a threat? Because if she knew what I was going through, and if she had any heart at all, she would back off?
> 
> Wow, I never felt so attacked before. Thanks everyone who made my day all that much better..Click to expand...

Let's see...........prob the part where you said:

"If you only knew,...you would just back off right now"

That part................Now just stop..........S T O P


----------



## dachsundmom

BTW, her heart is huge! That's not the issue here at all.


----------



## cebethel

This thread is gonna be toast...............

Went downhill FAST


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, at least you got your BFP first! LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Well, at least you got your BFP first! LOL

Oh gawd :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Poor Googly keeps TRYING to change the subject. :haha: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Well, at least you got your BFP first! LOL

That is true:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

woah...what happened? looks like i missed something ...hope it was all pregnacy hormones and everyone is ok again...:hugs:

As far as morning sickness (should be called all day sickness but anywho...) one of my aunts had a perfect pregnancy...vomit free with her first...a girl....second one was a boy and she threw up all 9 months!...so everyone is different and symptoms are just that...don't mean anything other than our body's reaction to the changes.


----------



## cebethel

Let's talk about bad burritos!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Always late to the party Elizabeth! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Let's talk about bad burritos!!

:pop:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

I can't even eat burritos anymore.............gives me the runs


:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

cebethel said:


> Let's talk about bad burritos!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

All day sickness? :saywhat:


----------



## LLbean

oh ladies...are you gonna make me post a pic again so the subject changes real quick? lol you know I will, full flow baby, full flow!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> I can't even eat burritos anymore.............gives me the runs
> 
> 
> :haha:

YUCK!!!:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Me, too. :rofl: and I just love taco bell....but I am a sicko!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> All day sickness? :saywhat:

morning sickness...I wish it was only in the morning


----------



## Indigo77

Winnie....I am convinced that you just like to scare me....first needles....now this....:cry:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> All day sickness? :saywhat:

Bad burritos = skiddies/runs/hershey squirts

Could last all day I guess..........lol


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> oh ladies...are you gonna make me post a pic again so the subject changes real quick? lol you know I will, full flow baby, full flow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA

:ignore:


----------



## dachsundmom

I swear to you right now LL...I cannot deal with your cooter secretions tonight! LOL


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I swear to you right now LL...I cannot deal with your cooter secretions tonight! LOL


:rofl:

She wrote 'cooter' again.....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA...well then all of you...PLAY NICE!:tease:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I swear to you right now LL...I cannot deal with your cooter secretions tonight! LOL
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> She wrote 'cooter' again.....:haha:Click to expand...

For Eva....JIZZ!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Winnie....I am convinced that you just like to scare me....first needles....now this....:cry:

:haha::haha::haha:

Every pregnancy is different so...


----------



## Indigo77

My DH never received his _Depends_ in the mail. I need to borrow them.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I swear to you right now LL...I cannot deal with your cooter secretions tonight! LOL

BWAH AHAHAHAHAHA

sorry, caps :tease:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I swear to you right now LL...I cannot deal with your cooter secretions tonight! LOL
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> She wrote 'cooter' again.....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> For Eva....JIZZ!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Damnit woman, how many pairs of underwear do I gotta pizz on before you stop 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> My DH never received his _Depends_ in the mail. I need to borrow them.

We're waiting for them too! DD wants DH to have them to cushion his ass bc of the special 'ointment' she found, LOL


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> My DH never received his _Depends_ in the mail. I need to borrow them.

At this rate I'm gonna need them :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Deleted


----------



## Indigo77

Ok....more deletions....:wacko:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> **edited to say: I SAW NOTHING**

I may as well sit in a bucket

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Your DD is so sweet to think of your DH's ass.
> 
> Wait! That does not read right.
> 
> I may as well sit in a bucket
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

OMG, now the thread is gonna get locked!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Your DD is so sweet to think of your DH's ass.
> 
> Wait! That does not read right.
> 
> I may as well sit in a bucket
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha::haha::haha: I deleted that! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Stop quoting me! :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::haha::haha::haha: I deleted that! :haha:

**edited** :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Stop quoting me! :rofl:

Never!:haha::pop:


----------



## cebethel

:bike::bike::bike:


----------



## Indigo77

Good God, Woman! Are you trying to get me booted? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

For anyone stalking...:flasher:

It's all in good fun!


----------



## Indigo77

:tease::tease::tease:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night my lovelies! I am getting out of here before BnB goes down for maintenance.


----------



## Indigo77

Sweet dreams, Lovely.....:hug:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Good night my lovelies! I am getting out of here before BnB goes down for maintenance.

Goodnight Mrs! I'll send you a link tomorrow for Tena "lady" samples for your DH :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> All day sickness? :saywhat:
> 
> morning sickness...I wish it was only in the morningClick to expand...

:nope: :nope: :nope:

:cry:


----------



## Conina

Jeez I was wondering how this thread went so mad in a few hours!! You US girls have all the fun while on this side of the Atlantic everyone's asleep...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies! Wow, talks of the runs after I went to bed. Nice!

I think I can stop POAS now, my line is darker than control :thumbup:

Good luck to all ladies testing in the next few days, I won't have easy access since we tomorrow are leaving for a trip to Switzerland (baby, me and my sister who is our live-in nanny) for a conference and holiday! Now starts the mad final packing dash! Will check in tonight and tomorrow morning to update any further :bfp: or :witch: If you see that I've not thanked you, means I missed your post: just PM me and I'll get to it from beautiful Geneva!


----------



## Butterfly67

Have a great trip JB :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Sounds like an awesome trip Chantal. Have fun!


----------



## LLbean

have fun JB!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Have fun JB!

And what the heck was that all about pages ago? Gee, I picked a heck of a night to be away from BNB! LOL

Anywho... Dmom, I totally need your help. You use the OvaCue right? Well, it's my first month using it. It was predicting Aug. 25th (tomorrow) would be my most fertile day. However, last night after taking the vaginal reading it confirmed ovulation on CD 11 :saywhat:

I'm totally confused, my OPKs are still negative, close to positive, but not just yet. My CBFM is still reading high but not peak yet. Should I trust the OvaCue? I normally O CD 14-CD 16 so it just doesn't seem right.

Last night I was thinking that's weird, I never O that early. The only thing I know of that makes ladies O early around here is soy, but I'm not taking any soy. Then I was like, wait... soy, the intralipid treatment I just had was 30% soy! Could that have made me O earlier?

And if it did, how come my OPKs are still negative? So confused. :wacko: Any help would be much appreciated! :flower:


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning ladies! Wow, talks of the runs after I went to bed. Nice!
> 
> I think I can stop POAS now, my line is darker than control :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all ladies testing in the next few days, I won't have easy access since we tomorrow are leaving for a trip to Switzerland (baby, me and my sister who is our live-in nanny) for a conference and holiday! Now starts the mad final packing dash! Will check in tonight and tomorrow morning to update any further :bfp: or :witch: If you see that I've not thanked you, means I missed your post: just PM me and I'll get to it from beautiful Geneva!

Safe travels!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica, OPKs aside, by looking at your chart, I think you had an early ovulation. However, the damn monitor was off for me last cycle and it hasn't adjusted itself yet!

You are doing the vaginal sensor at night? I will always say go with your body, not the OPKs, but I don't see where you have had a temp shift for 3 days yet, so it is very possible that you might have not OVd yet.

Let me go and study the charts some more. Btw, Countdown to Pregnancy has a box for OvaCue on it, so it might be more user friendly than FF.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon...the morning temp will give all of the answers. But you are totally covered in the BD department.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon...the morning temp will give all of the answers. But you are totally covered in the BC department.

Thank you DMom, you are my hero! I really appreciate you looking at my chart for me. I'll definately give that countdown to pregnancy site a try. At that point I'll be charting my cycle on 3 different websites, temping, using CBFM, using the Ovacue, and using OPKs. Oh the madness! :haha:

Looking forward to seeing what my vaginal reading later today and morning temp tomorrow are. Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon, don't get discouraged if all of the stuff doesn't line up, LOL. I don't really know that OPKs and CBFM are both necessary.


----------



## Indigo77

We'll miss you, Junebug! :cry: 

Safe travels! :hug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon, don't get discouraged if all of the stuff doesn't line up, LOL. I don't really know that OPKs and CBFM are both necessary.

They are probably not both becessary Dmom. But DH and I are spending $750 a month for the intralipid treatment each month so for financial reasons I really need to get pregnant as soon as possible. Can't afford to keep having those treatments forever you know lol.

I just figured that we should give it all we've got with all the tools we have. Besides that I have to start progesterone at 3 DPO so it is really important that I confirm the correct ovulation date. If I start the prog. too early thinking that I already Od then I could potentially stop myself from ovulating. I wish this was easier, believe me. :haha:

I did go ahead and start a new chart on countdown to pregnancy and added a 3rd ticker to my siggy. Thanks for suggesting it! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Monica!


----------



## sumatwsimit

safe journey jb and have a lovely time. 

who is going to man the ship while she's away?


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Fx'd Monica!

Thank you SO much Dmom! :hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Happy Holidays JB and safe journey:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Saz100 said:


> Happy Holidays JB and safe journey:hugs:

hey, saz, u ready to test yet! :hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Hey, NO!!!! I Daren't! Stupid isn't it - I just don't think I can face the disappointment!! My longest cycle since TTC has been 31 days so think I'm gonna take the cowards way out and wait until day 32 which will be Saturday - if no AF by then I will defo test!! Thanks for asking though - it's good to have the support. You are creeping up the DPO chart - when will you be testing??:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Saz100 said:


> Hey, NO!!!! I Daren't! Stupid isn't it - I just don't think I can face the disappointment!! My longest cycle since TTC has been 31 days so think I'm gonna take the cowards way out and wait until day 32 which will be Saturday - if no AF by then I will defo test!! Thanks for asking though - it's good to have the support. You are creeping up the DPO chart - when will you be testing??:hugs:

do it only when u r ready :hugs: it's not taking the cowards way out waiting a bit longer. wish you lots of luck. x

i'll do a first test on friday evening when dh arrives home with all my tests! i feel like it is diong me some good, im forced to not consider testing until then because i simply can't. i dont have any tests HE does :) felt dull crampiness low down from 3dpo until yesterday (6dpo) and today nothing?'! i don't know what im supposed to feel like now but ive got no symptoms whatsoever today :cry: only a bit wet...but im not even sure if thats normal for me at this time in the cycle.


----------



## babyforus

Hope you have a great trip Chantal! Be safe!

Ladies, I am so glad I went to bed early last night. I just caught up on the thread and this is the first time I have actually felt nauseous. OMG. Way too much stress last night! Hope all is well and everyone is cheerful this morning.

:flower:


----------



## Sus09

Have a great holiday June!!!! Enjoy! And celebrate your good news as well!!!


----------



## Saz100

do it only when u r ready :hugs: it's not taking the cowards way out waiting a bit longer. wish you lots of luck. x

i'll do a first test on friday evening when dh arrives home with all my tests! i feel like it is diong me some good, im forced to not consider testing until then because i simply can't. i dont have any tests HE does :) felt dull crampiness low down from 3dpo until yesterday (6dpo) and today nothing?'! i don't know what im supposed to feel like now but ive got no symptoms whatsoever today :cry: only a bit wet...but im not even sure if thats normal for me at this time in the cycle.[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much. I just can't take the rejection every month it's killing me!! I keep imagining what it would be like to see that lovely BFP. That's good you can't test until then - I went through a phase of testing every day past day 26 for a few months and it drove me slowly crazy so I made a pact with myself to wait in future at least until the end o my longest cycle had passed! If I ever get that far!! It's hard to diagnose symptoms as I'm sure I make myself feel them becuase I want this baby so much! Try not to read too much into it as everyone is so completely different. I have a friend who is currently 24 weeks preggo and she has not felt a thing different!! Good luck for Friday and keep me updated!! :hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Ops sorry - haven't got to grips with the quote thingy yet!! Computers are so not my forte!!!


----------



## happymamma

You can change my bfp to :witch: I'm sure some of you will be ecstatic to hear that. I came here for the same reason as everyone else, for support. As soon as I got a bfp, certain ppl didnt congratulate me, instead attacked me. All I did was stress out about my own symptoms, and ppl took it the wrong way? I'm sure, in fact I know there are really good decent ppl on here. Too bad I wont get to know you, but this board will never be the same as it was 2 years ago when I joined thanks to some recent members who sit at their computer all day drawing up their own interpretation of ppl posts. Yes, you know who you are, Ive also seen the 4 of you on a few other threads being immature, sarcastic, and cruel. Hey, heres a suggestion,.. leave the over 35 threads!

For the record, I am NOT irresponsible, how could I be? I have 5 kids!
Beware of spelling errors, you will be condemned. If posts weren't deleted, you all would have seen that. Obviously they know they were in the wrong and went as far as deleting. I am discusted and furious with their behavior.

I can't believe I even appologized, 3 times actually, when once should have been enough, and accepted. I didn't even intentionally do anything wrong, it just 'looked' that way to some ppl. But, when I say that I didn't mean it that way, they should have appologized back! Look back, I described my symptoms Before JB said she wasnt having any! I was talking about my own symptoms with my 9 pg's, because MY body acts a certain way, it isn't the same for everyone! Then JB posted how she isnt getting symptoms, I tried to make her feel better, by implying that maybe she's like me and is sick with girls, and not as sick with boys. I guess that too was the wrong thing to say. 

Some of the things these 'ladies' said to me, well I hope you grow up before you have kids, if you ever do. 

Good luck to all the awesome ladies who are either ttc or pg! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

happymamma said:


> You can change my bfp to :witch: I'm sure some of you will be ecstatic to hear that. I came here for the same reason as everyone else, for support. As soon as I got a bfp, certain ppl didnt congratulate me, instead attacked me. All I did was stress out about my own symptoms, and ppl took it the wrong way? I'm sure, in fact I know there are really good decent ppl on here. Too bad I wont get to know you, but this board will never be the same as it was 2 years ago when I joined thanks to some recent members who sit at their computer all day drawing up their own interpretation of ppl posts. Yes, you know who you are, Ive also seen the 4 of you on a few other threads being immature, sarcastic, and cruel. Hey, heres a suggestion,.. leave the over 35 threads!
> 
> For the record, I am NOT irresponsible, how could I be? I have 5 kids!
> Beware of spelling errors, you will be condemned. If posts weren't deleted, you all would have seen that. Obviously they know they were in the wrong and went as far as deleting. I am discusted and furious with their behavior.
> 
> I can't believe I even appologized, 3 times actually, when once should have been enough, and accepted. I didn't even intentionally do anything wrong, it just 'looked' that way to some ppl. But, when I say that I didn't mean it that way, they should have appologized back! Look back, I described my symptoms Before JB said she wasnt having any! I was talking about my own symptoms with my 9 pg's, because MY body acts a certain way, it isn't the same for everyone! Then JB posted how she isnt getting symptoms, I tried to make her feel better, by implying that maybe she's like me and is sick with girls, and not as sick with boys. I guess that too was the wrong thing to say.
> 
> Some of the things these 'ladies' said to me, well I hope you grow up before you have kids, if you ever do.
> 
> Good luck to all the awesome ladies who are either ttc or pg! :hugs:

Oh no! :nope::cry: I am so sorry Happymamma.... I read your posts and personally I did not see any offense but I guess anything can be interpreted in any way. I even shared my Aunt's experience to illustrated how all of us are different... with my daughter (now 20) I puked for 4 months...even water!

Sorry if you felt attacked (hopefully not by me) and thank you for the well wishes. And I am certain no one here is happy about your loss, how could they be, we are all here united by the same goal... Your loss is everyone's loss too. I am sure you too will get your BFP soon. I too had a MC last month...only a week after finding out...and here I am on CD1 and on IVF, so fingers crossed for you all!

:hug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Happymamma, I am so sorry that you had a mc. How very sad. I'm so sorry that you were misunderstood by some. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## babyforus

I too am sorry for your loss Happy! Best wishes.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sumatwsimit said:


> safe journey jb and have a lovely time.
> 
> who is going to man the ship while she's away?

I will still update, just may be on once or twice per day rather than all day :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry :witch: got you HM...


----------



## StarSign

happymamma said:


> You can change my bfp to :witch: I'm sure some of you will be ecstatic to hear that. I came here for the same reason as everyone else, for support. As soon as I got a bfp, certain ppl didnt congratulate me, instead attacked me. All I did was stress out about my own symptoms, and ppl took it the wrong way? I'm sure, in fact I know there are really good decent ppl on here. Too bad I wont get to know you, but this board will never be the same as it was 2 years ago when I joined thanks to some recent members who sit at their computer all day drawing up their own interpretation of ppl posts. Yes, you know who you are, Ive also seen the 4 of you on a few other threads being immature, sarcastic, and cruel. Hey, heres a suggestion,.. leave the over 35 threads!
> 
> For the record, I am NOT irresponsible, how could I be? I have 5 kids!
> Beware of spelling errors, you will be condemned. If posts weren't deleted, you all would have seen that. Obviously they know they were in the wrong and went as far as deleting. I am discusted and furious with their behavior.
> 
> I can't believe I even appologized, 3 times actually, when once should have been enough, and accepted. I didn't even intentionally do anything wrong, it just 'looked' that way to some ppl. But, when I say that I didn't mean it that way, they should have appologized back! Look back, I described my symptoms Before JB said she wasnt having any! I was talking about my own symptoms with my 9 pg's, because MY body acts a certain way, it isn't the same for everyone! Then JB posted how she isnt getting symptoms, I tried to make her feel better, by implying that maybe she's like me and is sick with girls, and not as sick with boys. I guess that too was the wrong thing to say.
> 
> Some of the things these 'ladies' said to me, well I hope you grow up before you have kids, if you ever do.
> 
> Good luck to all the awesome ladies who are either ttc or pg! :hugs:

:saywhat: :cry::cry: for that news. Take care of yourself. You'll be back soon Ms. Machine....:winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

happymamma, i want to give you a big hug :hugs: , it's been a tough day and im really sorry this has happened.:cry: you are gonna stick around though hun, like llbean said we're heading for the same goal, and in it together for all the highs and lows. x


----------



## happymamma

And there you are, the amazing ladies, I knew you were here! Thank you for the support, the whole reason I came here :hugs: You're awesome and I hope the best for you. I'm a strong believer in karma, you are good people and good things will happen to you! Stay strong! I'm going to miss you girls, I plan on keeping it low right now to avoid anymore negativity. PM's are welcome, unless it's to bully, then I won't even give it the time to read. I'll be around, just plan to keep to myself. Just the odd comment to support (at least that will be my intention, still) That way I can avoid kwim? Yes I feel attacked, and no appology can repair that. The damage has been done, it was taken too far. The last comments of 'them' all laughing and making fun,... 'at least she got her bfp first,...wtg :thumbup: lmao :rofl: ' was inappropriate,...they took it too far. I'm immensely hurt by this.


----------



## cebethel

Do you have any idea what I went through to get that BFP? DO YOU????

Do you understand how close to death I was with my first pregnancy? Do you understand how close I am to losing this one??

Does that matter to you?? Or anyone who actually read both sides of what went on? 

How often did I say to stop with the drama............Remember that???

This is messed up beyond everything.............


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Eva... No one has walked in your shoes, so no one has the right to assume anything about you :hugs:

HM, no one would ever wish an MC on anyone. We're all sorry :witch: got you. Now let's please stop being antagonistic and resume the support, OK ladies?


----------



## dachsundmom

happymamma said:


> And there you are, the amazing ladies, I knew you were here! Thank you for the support, the whole reason I came here :hugs: You're awesome and I hope the best for you. I'm a strong believer in karma, you are good people and good things will happen to you! Stay strong! I'm going to miss you girls, I plan on keeping it low right now to avoid anymore negativity. PM's are welcome, unless it's to bully, then I won't even give it the time to read. I'll be around, just plan to keep to myself. Just the odd comment to support (at least that will be my intention, still) That way I can avoid kwim? Yes I feel attacked, and no appology can repair that. The damage has been done, it was taken too far. The last comments of 'them' all laughing and making fun,... 'at least she got her bfp first,...wtg :thumbup: lmao :rofl: ' was inappropriate,...they took it too far. I'm immensely hurt by this.

The comment about 'getting her BFP first' was for Eva, sometimes the threads move very fast; and that comment was made by me.

Only this one time will I do this, you do not know me, much like I don't know you. Our sarcasm is directed at each other and if you follow our threads, you will see that it stays in our threads and those that comment know this and roll with it.

You will also notice that none of us ever joined the August testing thread and only chimed in when a friend came to us hurt; that's what we do. We all have each other's backs.

I have been at this TTC game a very long time and I have had my share of losses; I choose not to focus on that, nor put it out there...oh, I have a 14 yo DD and she is a wonderfully adjusted child. :thumbup:

While TTC, I have had my DH in Texas, Korea, and Afghanistan in a little place known as 'the Valley of Death'...google the Korengal valley if you ever get bored.

Just bc I am not as open about myself does not make me hearltess; the women that you are upset with are very dear to me. I have never seen you post in any of 'our' threads, so you are being very harsh to judge us; you do not know what any of these women have been through; much like we don't know yours.
 
Like I said, we defended our friend and I would do so again in a heartbeat. If that makes me a spiteful bit*h, I can live with it.

Please excuse any typos. :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

This is not one of my threads either but I've read it through and I'm shocked by the accusations levelled at a really great bunch of women who've given me some wonderful support and advice in my short time on BnB, and have shared their knowledge and encouraged me every step of the way.


----------



## cebethel

Ya know.........someone that shall remain nameless pm'd me.........unsolicited - didn't ask for a pm, and it made me realize that some folk just can't help themselves.

So, for the sake of my sanity, the block option is something I am going to put into effect.............first time ever.

I do not want accusatory messages sent to me.........you know who you are. If you try to message me, or get someone else to message me, I will report you. 

Try to practice what you preach. You are not the only one going thru shitty times............


----------



## sarasparra

Maybe we can try to get the thread back on track now and just put a stop to all this 'slightly off topic' picking at each other. 

I thought this was supposed to be about us all being in the same boat and supporting those that get AF this month and are struggling and being happy for those that get their BFPs. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!!

Well I for one am sending out positive vibes to all the women left to test this month and I hope you stick with this thread - I know I will be watching to see how you all get on.

Have a good evening / afternoon wherever you are :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Macwooly

Sarasparra I missed you'd got your BFP :blush: Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## sarasparra

Hee hee that's ok Mac, thanks for your congrats x


----------



## happymamma

deleted


----------



## cebethel

Sarasparra, I'm missing a lot of things lately..........sorry

CONGRATS on your BFP!! :happydance: Wishing you a fantastic 9 months :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

well said sara :thumbup:

im really sorry girls, i think you're a great bunch on here and when i've read your posts on other threads, you've really made me laugh on here and lightened the mode. and i thank you for that.

but please don't hate me when i say i actually read all what was put ' conversation to conversation' ....and i can honestly say that i didnt find anything posted by happymamma offensive that should have triggered such a reaction. i can see how it has been read but i think it was totally misconstrued. i don't know happymamma personally, only on this thread ( mostly because of recent events), but stepping in on her defense over this incident.

believe me, i do understand about personal stresses/traumas etc and when you are 'in that' place emotionally everything hurts, and you can quickly make a wrong judgment, but hurting one another further is really not the answer.:nope:

i really hope you can all move on quickly from this, this is all just added unnecessary upset that we all can do without.


----------



## Macwooly

happymamma said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> This is not one of my threads either but I've read it through and I'm shocked by the accusations levelled at a really great bunch of women who've given me some wonderful support and advice in my short time on BnB, and have shared their knowledge and encouraged me every step of the way.
> 
> You wouldn't be shocked at how I feel if they didn't delete their SHIT! BITCHES!!Click to expand...

ENOUGH! 

I am truly sorry you have had a lose as I am truly sorry when anyone has a lose.

I know feelings are running high among all but name calling is unacceptable!

I suggest to all parties to take some time away from this thread and maybe this board to calm down!

People on all sides have felt attacked which I am sure is not how anyone wanted to make anyone else feel!

Can we please just offer congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to the ladies who have their BFPs; offer deepest sympathies to those who has suffered lose at any time in their TTC journey and good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## Sus09

Congrats Sarasparra!! Excellent news:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

If you are the innocent victim in all this, then why did you delete your posts?

If you have more of a right to be here because you joined this forum first, and you think we should leave the 35+ section, please explain your 'logic'. Before you do so, however, please observe the number of posts for each of us.*

Your 'logic' is nonsensical. We noticed that something did not seem 'right' about you. That is why we attempted to ignore you even as you continued to lash out at us in rage. We asked you to stop several times, but you continue still.*

You keep bringing up the spelling remark, but have conveniently forgotten your threats and your remarks. Before*you continue with attempts*to disparage our character, please observe your own actions. Your anger is displaced.*

You are mistaken when you accuse us of not congratulating people when they get BFPs. Go to the BFP sticky thread and you will see your error.


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Sara! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

For anyone I missed...:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> This is not one of my threads either but I've read it through and I'm shocked by the accusations levelled at a really great bunch of women who've given me some wonderful support and advice in my short time on BnB, and have shared their knowledge and encouraged me every step of the way.
> 
> You wouldn't be shocked at how I feel if they didn't delete their SHIT! BITCHES!!Click to expand...
> 
> ENOUGH!
> 
> I am truly sorry you have had a lose as I am truly sorry when anyone has a lose.
> 
> I know feelings are running high among all but name calling is unacceptable!
> 
> I suggest to all parties to take some time away from this thread and maybe this board to calm down!
> 
> People on all sides have felt attacked which I am sure is not how anyone wanted to make anyone else feel!
> 
> Can we please just offer congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to the ladies who have their BFPs; offer deepest sympathies to those who has suffered lose at any time in their TTC journey and good luck to those still waiting to test!Click to expand...

Mcwooly dont go!! You would be really missed:hrugs:


----------



## cebethel

Sus09 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> This is not one of my threads either but I've read it through and I'm shocked by the accusations levelled at a really great bunch of women who've given me some wonderful support and advice in my short time on BnB, and have shared their knowledge and encouraged me every step of the way.
> 
> You wouldn't be shocked at how I feel if they didn't delete their SHIT! BITCHES!!Click to expand...
> 
> ENOUGH!
> 
> I am truly sorry you have had a lose as I am truly sorry when anyone has a lose.
> 
> I know feelings are running high among all but name calling is unacceptable!
> 
> I suggest to all parties to take some time away from this thread and maybe this board to calm down!
> 
> People on all sides have felt attacked which I am sure is not how anyone wanted to make anyone else feel!
> 
> Can we please just offer congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to the ladies who have their BFPs; offer deepest sympathies to those who has suffered lose at any time in their TTC journey and good luck to those still waiting to test!Click to expand...
> 
> Mcwooly dont go!! You would be really missed:hrugs:Click to expand...

I second that x 100000000000000000 :cry:


----------



## TerriLou

I feel a bit awkward posting on here again now after reading the last page worth of posts, but would like to get things back on topic too. 

Happymamma, sorry to hear of your loss, there are a lot of people on these boards who are here to listen to you when you need it, they certainly did when I had my mc in June.

I'm really struggling to get my head round things now, its CD27 today and still no sign of AF, I'm spending money on OPKs like its water, tested for the last 3 weeks and nothing. If AF comes when expected, it'll be right at the beginning of my holiday, which will make me miserable (as AF always does) for the first few days. My poor Hubby, he does go through a lot.

I've been thinking about the not ovulating side of things the last week or two and I'm starting to get a bit stroppy, my Hubby can't do anything right at the moment, bless him, he's got the patience of a Saint. He said to me today that I'm either pregnant or on my period. Wrong on both counts I'm afraid. Grrrrrr! Come on body, sort yourself out!


----------



## cebethel

TerriLou said:


> I feel a bit awkward posting on here again now after reading the last page worth of posts, but would like to get things back on topic too.
> 
> Happymamma, sorry to hear of your loss, there are a lot of people on these boards who are here to listen to you when you need it, they certainly did when I had my mc in June.
> 
> I'm really struggling to get my head round things now, its CD27 today and still no sign of AF, I'm spending money on OPKs like its water, tested for the last 3 weeks and nothing. If AF comes when expected, it'll be right at the beginning of my holiday, which will make me miserable (as AF always does) for the first few days. My poor Hubby, he does go through a lot.
> 
> I've been thinking about the not ovulating side of things the last week or two and I'm starting to get a bit stroppy, my Hubby can't do anything right at the moment, bless him, he's got the patience of a Saint. He said to me today that I'm either pregnant or on my period. Wrong on both counts I'm afraid. Grrrrrr! Come on body, sort yourself out!

So sorry TerriLou :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, I seriously must have missed something since I wasn't online last night. What the heck was said that has got everybody so upset? All I ever saw was a comment about how she was worried that few symptoms = possible miscarriage and how she felt being a mom was more important than a Dr. (I'm sure she meant as far as she was concerened).

Did I miss some sinister comment? I've never seen everyone so upset here.

P.S. Don't meant to prolong anything, I'm just confused. Hugs to all!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whoever has problems with who, take it to pms or ill need to close this down.


----------



## cebethel

EXACTLY! Let's move on & have a few chocolate milks! *no drinks here* :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

TerriLou said:


> I feel a bit awkward posting on here again now after reading the last page worth of posts, but would like to get things back on topic too.
> 
> Happymamma, sorry to hear of your loss, there are a lot of people on these boards who are here to listen to you when you need it, they certainly did when I had my mc in June.
> 
> I'm really struggling to get my head round things now, its CD27 today and still no sign of AF, I'm spending money on OPKs like its water, tested for the last 3 weeks and nothing. If AF comes when expected, it'll be right at the beginning of my holiday, which will make me miserable (as AF always does) for the first few days. My poor Hubby, he does go through a lot.
> 
> I've been thinking about the not ovulating side of things the last week or two and I'm starting to get a bit stroppy, my Hubby can't do anything right at the moment, bless him, he's got the patience of a Saint. He said to me today that I'm either pregnant or on my period. Wrong on both counts I'm afraid. Grrrrrr! Come on body, sort yourself out!

Hun :hugs: You're snapping is frustration at being in limbo over your cycle :hugs:

I'm not much help on what to do to help but I pray you have ovulated and that AF leaves you alone and you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Sus09

happymamma said:


> You can change my bfp to :witch: I'm sure some of you will be ecstatic to hear that. I came here for the same reason as everyone else, for support. As soon as I got a bfp, certain ppl didnt congratulate me, instead attacked me. All I did was stress out about my own symptoms, and ppl took it the wrong way? I'm sure, in fact I know there are really good decent ppl on here. Too bad I wont get to know you, but this board will never be the same as it was 2 years ago when I joined thanks to some recent members who sit at their computer all day drawing up their own interpretation of ppl posts. Yes, you know who you are, Ive also seen the 4 of you on a few other threads being immature, sarcastic, and cruel. Hey, heres a suggestion,.. leave the over 35 threads!
> 
> For the record, I am NOT irresponsible, how could I be? I have 5 kids!
> Beware of spelling errors, you will be condemned. If posts weren't deleted, you all would have seen that. Obviously they know they were in the wrong and went as far as deleting. I am discusted and furious with their behavior.
> 
> I can't believe I even appologized, 3 times actually, when once should have been enough, and accepted. I didn't even intentionally do anything wrong, it just 'looked' that way to some ppl. But, when I say that I didn't mean it that way, they should have appologized back! Look back, I described my symptoms Before JB said she wasnt having any! I was talking about my own symptoms with my 9 pg's, because MY body acts a certain way, it isn't the same for everyone! Then JB posted how she isnt getting symptoms, I tried to make her feel better, by implying that maybe she's like me and is sick with girls, and not as sick with boys. I guess that too was the wrong thing to say.
> 
> Some of the things these 'ladies' said to me, well I hope you grow up before you have kids, if you ever do.
> 
> Good luck to all the awesome ladies who are either ttc or pg! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:
All this is breaking my heart, dont argue ladies!!! You have all been so great to me in the 6 weeks i have been here. It hurts to see how some are upset.

Happymamma, yours was great news, and the 10th of august! So encouraging:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

And sorry for your loss happymamma, posted my previous thread before finishing it!!


----------



## Desperado167

I am so so sad and upset girls,this place is my haven ,the only place I can come to cos no-one else understands like u guys ,please let's finish it here and now ,we are all here for one and the same reason ,it's just breaking my heart ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's be re-united as one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## happymamma

Sorry for my last post, my hormones are going crazy now, Im extremely hurt, and angry both at the same time.

To someone who asked, sorry I dont remember,.. no, all that you read, is all that I said. I deleted my appologies to these ladies for misunderstanding my post, I felt I needed to delete them, because I was so upset last night after being ganged up on. I didnt mean it anymore.

I'm also sorry to all the awesome ladies on here who had to endure this,... maybe, just maybe, one day we can sorta laugh about it, to an extent. Right now I just dont see me getting around this, and again Im sorry. My emotions are crazy right now, I can't stop crying, all I needed was some strong words which some of you most definately have done, and THANK you so very much for that!! You girls are special in my heart :)


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> I am so so sad and upset girls,this place is my haven ,the only place I can come to cos no-one else understands like u guys ,please let's finish it here and now ,we are all here for one and the same reason ,it's just breaking my heart ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's be re-united as one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sure there is a song in there somewhere :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

TerriLou - I too am thinking I'm not Oing the past 2 cycles and this current one. I am so sorry for your loss having a pg for however long can really send your body:wacko:just what we need? Are you temping? I'm going to start next cycle as I am convinced I am not pg this cycle. Temping should confirm O alot more acruatly(?spelling)then using OPK's and other monitors alone.

Mon_n_john - I know how you feel hun I too am very confused and maybe its best that we don't fully know iykwim?

Sorry I have missed :bfp:'s as I am at my parents so very hit and miss as to when I can get on and for how long so, I am saying huge congrats to all who have had :bfp:'s and also, sorry to those who have had losses I like so many know what it is like.


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::growlmad:


happymamma said:


> Sorry for my last post, my hormones are going crazy now, Im extremely hurt, and angry both at the same time.
> 
> To someone who asked, sorry I dont remember,.. no, all that you read, is all that I said. I deleted my appologies to these ladies for misunderstanding my post, I felt I needed to delete them, because I was so upset last night after being ganged up on. I didnt mean it anymore.
> 
> I'm also sorry to all the awesome ladies on here who had to endure this,... maybe, just maybe, one day we can sorta laugh about it, to an extent. Right now I just dont see me getting around this, and again Im sorry. My emotions are crazy right now, I can't stop crying, all I needed was some strong words which some of you most definately have done, and THANK you so very :hugs:much for that!! You girls are special in my heart :)

:hugs:

:hugs:t:hugs::hugs:


----------



## happymamma

Desperado167 said:


> I am so so sad and upset girls,this place is my haven ,the only place I can come to cos no-one else understands like u guys ,please let's finish it here and now ,we are all here for one and the same reason ,it's just breaking my heart ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's be re-united as one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I felt the same way, Im sorry!


----------



## shmoo75

happymamma said:


> Sorry for my last post, my hormones are going crazy now, Im extremely hurt, and angry both at the same time.
> 
> To someone who asked, sorry I dont remember,.. no, all that you read, is all that I said. I deleted my appologies to these ladies for misunderstanding my post, I felt I needed to delete them, because I was so upset last night after being ganged up on. I didnt mean it anymore.
> 
> I'm also sorry to all the awesome ladies on here who had to endure this,... maybe, just maybe, one day we can sorta laugh about it, to an extent. Right now I just dont see me getting around this, and again Im sorry. My emotions are crazy right now, I can't stop crying, all I needed was some strong words which some of you most definately have done, and THANK you so very much for that!! You girls are special in my heart :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and all ladies on here. Lets draw a line underneath all this now. I for one have missed what happened and as confused and curious as I am I think its best I don't know the full story but I understand alot of us are hurting about it and for that I am truly sorry and sending :hugs: to one and all.


----------



## googly

Look! Over there! The thing... with the stuff.........

*runs*

AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out. 

I'm 37 and I have 3 degrees, seriously.


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

googly said:


> Look! Over there! The thing... with the stuff.........
> 
> *runs*
> 
> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.
> 
> I'm 37 and I have 3 degrees, seriously.

:haha::haha::haha: Googly you have just had me chuckling away


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> Look! Over there! The thing... with the stuff.........
> 
> *runs*
> 
> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.
> 
> I'm 37 and I have 3 degrees, seriously.

At least you were wearing knickers! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Look! Over there! The thing... with the stuff.........
> 
> *runs*
> 
> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.
> 
> I'm 37 and I have 3 degrees, seriously.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Hey! There is nothing wrong with going commando!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Hey! There is nothing wrong with going commando!

True, very true :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Indigo77 said:


> Hey! There is nothing wrong with going commando!

Nothing like getting air to all your bits!:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

shmoo75 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! There is nothing wrong with going commando!
> 
> Nothing like getting air to all your bits!:haha::haha:Click to expand...

That's right! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

shmoo75 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! There is nothing wrong with going commando!
> 
> Nothing like getting air to all your bits!:haha::haha:Click to expand...

just not too much...believe me I speak from experience LOL

I was Marilyn Monroe for a Live Mannequin show a few years back and had to stand over a fan...someone had suggested I wear a pad for it and man I should have listened... I caught the worst cold from down there!!!
 



Attached Files:







ML.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wobbles

Are we all over it now? :shrug: apart from inside out knickers and airing ourselves in other ways 8-[ :lol: ...just wondering if I'm going to get any more reports on this issue aired (ha) here or over other threads.


----------



## shmoo75

Was just wondering what everyone is planning to do this weekend? Its a Bankholiday in the UK. I'll be having a BBQ with the in laws weather its sunny or not


----------



## Mon_n_john

I sure hope so Wobbles. I feel like a little mushroom, kept in the dark, because I seriously don't get what happened or why everyone was so upset. 

But back to the positive side of BNB. This is meant to be a place of support to eachother, it should be inspiring and friendly. I for one am grateful to be here and wish nothing but wonderful things for everyone here!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! There is nothing wrong with going commando!
> 
> Nothing like getting air to all your bits!:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> just not too much...believe me I speak from experience LOL
> 
> I was Marilyn Monroe for a Live Mannequin show a few years back and had to stand over a fan...someone had suggested I wear a pad for it and man I should have listened... I caught the worst cold from down there!!!Click to expand...

Wow LL, you look so glamorous! But a cold in your vajayjay? LOL! :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Mon - I agree hun on both your posts. I've never had a cold in my vayjayjay. Is that possible?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I guess so! Though we shouldn't ask LL too much about it. She's likely to show us more of her "secretions" hahahaha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Let me tell you...it is possible!

I was cold down there for days... and got a real cold from it too


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> I guess so! Though we shouldn't ask LL too much about it. She's likely to show us more of her "secretions" hahahaha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

HAHAHAHA Guess I will never live that down...it was for INSTRUCTIONAL purposes ladies :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I guess so! Though we shouldn't ask LL too much about it. She's likely to show us more of her "secretions" hahahaha! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> HAHAHAHA Guess I will never live that down...it was for INSTRUCTIONAL purposes ladies :haha:Click to expand...

I know girl, I'm just messing with you. You can show me your secretions anytime you want! LOL :blush::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sings: "That's what friends are for"


----------



## LLbean

&#9835; Keep Smiling Keep shining, knowing you can always count on me...&#9834;


----------



## Milty

I've been gone for a few days and it appears I missed a lot!

Congrats to all the BFP!

As for me you can count me out :witch: got me.


----------



## Macwooly

Milty said:


> I've been gone for a few days and it appears I missed a lot!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!
> 
> As for me you can count me out :witch: got me.

Sorry she got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## LLbean

sorry about the witch Milty


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Milty...


----------



## crystal443

Sorry Milty:hugs:


----------



## babyforus

good luck next cycle Milty:flower:


----------



## googly

Stink Milty... Hang in there. Im feeling September is the month anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry about Af Milty, you are now that much closer to your BFP!


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys! I appreciate the positive attitudes!


----------



## TerriLou

googly said:


> Look! Over there! The thing... with the stuff.........
> 
> *runs*
> 
> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.
> 
> I'm 37 and I have 3 degrees, seriously.

Hehe, thats funny. I think it may even top my vacuuming without switching the thing on and putting the cheese in the cutlery drawer (I'm convinced the latter was my Husband, but he's convinced it was me!!!


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.

What does AFM stand for??


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.
> 
> What does AFM stand for??Click to expand...

It means as for me.


----------



## Rashaa

Sorry about the witch Milty :( :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> Look! Over there! The thing... with the stuff.........
> 
> *runs*
> 
> AFM. I just went to the loo (at work) and discovered I have not only my knickers but my t-shirt on inside out.
> 
> I'm 37 and I have 3 degrees, seriously.

:rofl: Apparently, it happens to the best of us...


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Googly you crack me up. :haha:

AFM I am now 14dpo and no AF yet... but I think she is around the corner. I have tested a few times this last week with all :bfn:. Every cramp I feel at this point I think the :witch: is on her way.

and :hugs: to everyone on this thread!


----------



## shmoo75

Milty - :hugs::hugs: hun we hate that :witch:

RNTTC2011 - I hate it when the :witch: plays games with us. If she s going to come hurry up I say as, the sooner she arrives the quick she goes and the sooner we can get cracking on the next cycle. I have of course got my fx for a :bfp: for you rather than :witch: arrive

AFM - I got 3 +opk's today so, guessing I shouldn't be in the August test thread now but, I'm still going to test on Wed just coz I don't want to go a whole mth without testing. I know I'm:wacko: can't help it I blame TTC:haha::haha:


----------



## Saz100

Boo Hoo ....... the nasty old :witch: got me this morning:cry: Think I'm going to have some time off I can't take the pain every month! Thanks to all you lovely ladies for making life a little easier:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry Saz, hang in there. I think I just have thick skin after all I've been through. I just can't let it get to me anymore or I'll be sad all the time. Best of luck to you!


----------



## RNTTC2011

The old hag :witch: is here. Glad to be done waiting for now. GL to everyone!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry to hear that RNTTC, better luck next cycle!


----------



## sumatwsimit

big :hugs: saz and RNTTC, onwards and up! fxed it will be your luck in sept.


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey ladies back from my hols how is everyone doing? Any BFP's????? xxxxx


----------



## Sus09

What a day! I am all happy cos i had loads EWCM today, after not having it like that for a couple of cycles, ovulation pains and all that.

Well once home, tell my OH about it all happy, suggest him its time for a bit of fun after work and to take the chance of my fertility window. And he says he is too tired and he is going out with the boys for few beers instead!! Grrrrrr! I am soo angry with him. we will probably miss this cycle again!


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> What a day! I am all happy cos i had loads EWCM today, after not having it like that for a couple of cycles, ovulation pains and all that.
> 
> Well once home, tell my OH about it all happy, suggest him its time for a bit of fun after work and to take the chance of my fertility window. And he says he is too tired and he is going out with the boys for few beers instead!! Grrrrrr! I am soo angry with him. we will probably miss this cycle again!

Maybe stay up and jump him when he gets home?! If you think today is the day... Otherwise you may well still be in with a shot for tomorrow. FX for you!


----------



## Sus09

Thanks googly! I will wait for him, now not for the getting pg reason. Just to let him know that he wont get away from doing the deed :blush:

Actually i cant wait to see his face whe he comes in and finds me awake :haha: :haha:


----------



## LancyLass

Sus09 said:


> Thanks googly! I will wait for him, now not for the getting pg reason. Just to let him know that he wont get away from doing the deed :blush:
> 
> Actually i cant wait to see his face whe he comes in and finds me awake :haha: :haha:

How did it go? Depends how many beers he had - was it enough to make him up for it or too many so it wasn't possible?!


----------



## hockey24

Ugh! Told myself I would not test until Tuesday as that is when AF is due but I just had to go and do it this morning so I could see that :bfn:! Why do I do that to myself???? :dohh:


----------



## SweetPickles

What else can you do with pee stick other than pee on it? :wacko: I start POAS at 8 dpo - but I'm too embarrassed to record it on FF until 10 dpo. I'm afraid they'll get mad at me.

Sus, hope you got some BD in!


----------



## SweetPickles

Go August testers, go! Hope we see some more bfps before the end of the month! :happydance:

As for me, AF was due yesterday...think it's coming on today, though. I'll wait till it's here for real. I have not felt well this week - lots of insomnia and visits to b and b at three am - but I think it's stress and possibly a cold.


----------



## Sus09

LancyLass said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks googly! I will wait for him, now not for the getting pg reason. Just to let him know that he wont get away from doing the deed :blush:
> 
> Actually i cant wait to see his face whe he comes in and finds me awake :haha: :haha:
> 
> How did it go? Depends how many beers he had - was it enough to make him up for it or too many so it wasn't possible?!Click to expand...

Too many beers i am afraid...:cry:
It was worth staying up waiting for him! The look on hid face when he came in and saw me awake was soo funny :haha::haha:

My temps have not gone up yet, so i might still have a chance today. He has a lot to make up to now :winkwink:

As sweetpickles says, go bfp!! Cant wait to see more positives this august :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

So glad your temp didn't go up yet Sus! It's amazing how he is too tired to BD but not to go out and drink with his buds, grrrrrr! Really hoping he performs for you today hun.


----------



## Sus09

Mon_n_john said:


> So glad your temp didn't go up yet Sus! It's amazing how he is too tired to BD but not to go out and drink with his buds, grrrrrr! Really hoping he performs for you today hun.

Mon, I am glad you said that! That is what I told him, that if he was tired to spend time with me, more tired he should have been to go out with the boys on the beer! Grrrrrrr I am still angry with him, but hey, need him to perform tonight, otherwise i am out this month.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> So glad your temp didn't go up yet Sus! It's amazing how he is too tired to BD but not to go out and drink with his buds, grrrrrr! Really hoping he performs for you today hun.
> 
> Mon, I am glad you said that! That is what I told him, that if he was tired to spend time with me, more tired he should have been to go out with the boys on the beer! Grrrrrrr I am still angry with him, but hey, need him to perform tonight, otherwise i am out this month.Click to expand...

It's hard going getting them to bd wen we really need them,I usually give dh a calendar with the days I need him coloured in red ,lol good luck for tonite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> So glad your temp didn't go up yet Sus! It's amazing how he is too tired to BD but not to go out and drink with his buds, grrrrrr! Really hoping he performs for you today hun.
> 
> Mon, I am glad you said that! That is what I told him, that if he was tired to spend time with me, more tired he should have been to go out with the boys on the beer! Grrrrrrr I am still angry with him, but hey, need him to perform tonight, otherwise i am out this month.Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard going getting them to bd wen we really need them,I usually give dh a calendar with the days I need him coloured in red ,lol good luck for tonite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Tell me about it! 
I do tell him what days he has do the deed at the start of my cycles... but I wwill have to write them down and colour them in red like you do. And print an extra large poster with the dates on and sick it on the fridge. This way everytime he goes to get some chocolate he will remember :haha::haha:


----------



## happymamma

My bfp that turned to a bfn for 3 days, now turned to this at 11dpo :D
 



Attached Files:







Aug2011 034.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sus09

Happymamma CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am sooo happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## happymamma

I've also learned my lesson, not to trust those dollar store tests anymore! They used to always work for me, but not this time!


----------



## happymamma

Sus09 said:


> Happymamma CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am sooo happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanx sus! You have no idea how depressed I was, then totally confused this morning when this test came out like it did! I actually thought it was a false positive,.. Im such a dork sometimes 

I'm sending you :dust: for tonight, and keeping my fx'ed !!! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am really happy for you Happymamma. Oh my god what a week you had! I can imagine how you must have felt. I am sooo glad that you had your definite positive now! 

Congratulations again :happydance: and keep in touch, it is great to hear good news! 

And thanks your best wishes, hope we get it right! :blush:

Fearing an annovulatory month though :nope: but will know that in the next couple of days, if temp does not rise. 

PS I have to say that you made my night! :happydance: Thanks for sending hte good news! So you are the 10th positive August tester after all :thumbup:


----------



## Nolly

Happymomma, I am delighted for you. Such a rollercoaster ride! Such fantastic news.

H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Sus09

Nolly Your avatar is soooooo cute!! I love it!


----------



## Natsby

Sus09 said:


> I am really happy for you Happymamma. Oh my god what a week you had! I can imagine how you must have felt. I am sooo glad that you had your definite positive now!
> 
> Congratulations again :happydance: and keep in touch, it is great to hear good news!
> 
> And thanks your best wishes, hope we get it right! :blush:
> 
> Fearing an annovulatory month though :nope: but will know that in the next couple of days, if temp does not rise.
> 
> PS I have to say that you made my night! :happydance: Thanks for sending hte good news! So you are the 10th positive August tester after all :thumbup:

Sus I know everyone is different, but I thought I had an annovulatory months the month I got my bFP, so it just shows it isn´t an exact science and there is always hope.


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I am really happy for you Happymamma. Oh my god what a week you had! I can imagine how you must have felt. I am sooo glad that you had your definite positive now!
> 
> Congratulations again :happydance: and keep in touch, it is great to hear good news!
> 
> And thanks your best wishes, hope we get it right! :blush:
> 
> Fearing an annovulatory month though :nope: but will know that in the next couple of days, if temp does not rise.
> 
> PS I have to say that you made my night! :happydance: Thanks for sending hte good news! So you are the 10th positive August tester after all :thumbup:
> 
> Sus I know everyone is different, but I thought I had an annovulatory months the month I got my bFP, so it just shows it isn´t an exact science and there is always hope.Click to expand...

Thanks Natsby, it is good to know! 
Did your temps stay low? 
I saw EWCM on Friday, none since, and my temps so far have not gone up yet. Well it will be what it will be. Will try tonight just in case...


----------



## Nolly

Sus09 said:


> Nolly Your avatar is soooooo cute!! I love it!

Thanks sweetie, Just a pic I saw on internet years ago and downloaded cause I fell in love with it and forgot I had.

Another cute hedgehog pic just for you!
 



Attached Files:







3.JPG
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Nolly! He is soooo cute!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG those baby hedgehogs are sooooooooooooooo cute! :awww::awww::awww:


----------



## Nolly

They cheer me up everytime I see their cute little faces!


----------



## Sus09

Yes they do cheer you up, I want one now...:blush:


----------



## Nolly

A real one? So do I lol!!! Not very cuddly when they grow up though unfortunately!!


----------



## Sus09

No they are not, 
I found an adult one in the garden once, No idea where it came from, we left it there and he went. I haver never seen a baby one though. They are soo cute and cuddly.
My cat would be terrified if I brougth a real one home:haha:


----------



## happymamma

Nolly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Nolly Your avatar is soooooo cute!! I love it!
> 
> Thanks sweetie, Just a pic I saw on internet years ago and downloaded cause I fell in love with it and forgot I had.
> 
> Another cute hedgehog pic just for you!Click to expand...

Oh I just love this pic too! So precious :)


----------



## Nolly

We found an adult one in our garden the night we came home from our honeymoon. Our families had arranged a surprise welcome home party and when everyone had gone, DH and I were outside snuggling in newly married bliss and there he was. Never seen one since. I left him a salad sandwich (didnt want to give him a ham one in case he was a veggie)

Anyway I took it to be a lucky sign that he visited on our first night in my new home.

I can imagine your cat freaking out.... although it could adopt him. Stranger things have happened!!! lol


----------



## Nolly

Meant to add both him and sandwich were gone by morning!


----------



## Sus09

Nolly said:


> We found an adult one in our garden the night we came home from our honeymoon. Our families had arranged a surprise welcome home party and when everyone had gone, DH and I were outside snuggling in newly married bliss and there he was. Never seen one since. I left him a salad sandwich (didnt want to give him a ham one in case he was a veggie)
> 
> Anyway I took it to be a lucky sign that he visited on our first night in my new home.
> 
> I can imagine your cat freaking out.... although it could adopt him. Stranger things have happened!!! lol

Probably she would adopt it as well! We bought her a new toy (a little monkey) and she carries it everywhere she goes... what a cat... :haha:

That is nice! A hedgehog visiting you on your first night home as a married couple! Amazing :flower:


----------



## happymamma

Sus, yes, it's been one hell of a week! I think it was easier the 1st week I quit smoking lol, which I actually considered starting up again this week but didn't :blush: Good thing I didn't :) Im still in shock. Its wierd being that upset, I barely even did any housework the past 4 days, just the absolute necessary. Hey, maybe thats a good thing? Other then today I've been cleaning like a mad woman, take the odd break to check in here and on fb lol.

If you had ewcm yesturday, you should still be good to catch it today! Do you use opk's ever? I have a good feeling, just make sure you get him tonight ;) . I'll be lurking the sept testers anyways!! There's a quite a few of you really awesome ladies who Im praying for, who's been on my mind..gl all!


----------



## Nolly

OMG that is the cutest thing. Your cat and her monkey. How sweet!!! Is your cat affectionate?


----------



## Sus09

Awww Thanks Happymamma! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OPK dont seem to work for me :wacko: I don´t seem to catch my surge even though I ovulate. And I tried everything, holding my urine for hours, testing few times a day... Maybe it´s the OPKs I bought :shrug:

But hey I am gonna get him tonight :blush: he has to do the deed or no cake for him tomorrow :haha:

God yes, I felt sad after you change of status last week, from BFP to Witch. I bet you have been very upset. Now it is time for you to celebrate! :happydance: and relax! Wish you a very Happy and Healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Sus09

Nolly said:


> OMG that is the cutest thing. Your cat and her monkey. How sweet!!! Is your cat affectionate?

She is extremely affectionate, a bit softie!! . She is an old lady now, but still has lots of energy.

I have a video of her cuddling and cleaning her little monkey, it is so cute! I will try to find it and post it!


----------



## Nolly

Sus09 said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> OMG that is the cutest thing. Your cat and her monkey. How sweet!!! Is your cat affectionate?
> 
> She is extremely affectionate, a bit softie!! . She is an old lady now, but still has lots of energy.
> 
> I have a video of her cuddling and cleaning her little monkey, it is so cute! I will try to find it and post it!Click to expand...

Oh please do! I melt at anything like that!


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> Nolly Your avatar is soooooo cute!! I love it!

It totally is! What is it??


----------



## babyforus

Happymomma- Congratulations again!!!! Glad it came out so positive!!
Nolly- love the baby!!! So cute!!


----------



## dachsundmom

happymamma said:


> My bfp that turned to a bfn for 3 days, now turned to this at 11dpo :D

That is a lovely picture of a BFP.


----------



## Indigo77

:bike:


----------



## Nolly

googly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Nolly Your avatar is soooooo cute!! I love it!
> 
> It totally is! What is it??Click to expand...

It's a baby hedgehog!


----------



## Indigo77

Soooo cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it a pet? So adorable!


----------



## Nolly

No not even my picture!!! lol!!! Found it on interweb and thought hey that's cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You really _can_ find a pic of anything on the web! LOL


----------



## Nolly

You really can! Just be grateful it's not dirty pics!!!


----------



## googly

Has it got little floppy ears?! I never knew hedgehogs had floppy ears... super cute.


----------



## LLbean

happymamma said:


> My bfp that turned to a bfn for 3 days, now turned to this at 11dpo :D

Oh good grief...so you were pregnant all along!

Woah congrats!


----------



## Wendyk07

happymamma said:


> My bfp that turned to a bfn for 3 days, now turned to this at 11dpo :D


Congratulations hun. :wohoo::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Jodes2011

Congrats Happymamma so will this be your 5th or 6th baby? I'm trying for my 5th but not having any luck with keeping the little bean. I have 4 boys and they all want a sister haha x


----------



## LancyLass

SweetPickles said:


> I start POAS at 8 dpo - but I'm too embarrassed to record it on FF until 10 dpo. I'm afraid they'll get mad at me.

 :haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> It's hard going getting them to bd wen we really need them,I usually give dh a calendar with the days I need him coloured in red

 :haha::haha::haha:

You ladies do make me laugh!!



happymamma said:


> My bfp that turned to a bfn for 3 days, now turned to this at 11dpo :D

:happydance: That's brilliant news!! Now go and relax and look after yourself!



Sus09 said:


> OPK dont seem to work for me :wacko: I don´t seem to catch my surge even though I ovulate. And I tried everything, holding my urine for hours, testing few times a day... Maybe it´s the OPKs I bought

Snap! Me too.


----------



## sumatwsimit

ladies, im on my jollys again as of tomorrow and so i may not be able to give my news (hopefully + news) until saturday!:cry: where im going, there's no internet access ( but a beautiful beach with amazing views).... i can't complain :winkwink:

tested this morning 11dpo and BFN, but not losing hope yet. :thumbup:

those of you who are close to testing, wish you the best of luck, keep calm and keep sane! i'll catch up when i can.:dust: x


----------



## Saz100

Congratulatons happymamma soooooo pleased for u 

Good Luck Sumatwisimit - fingers xd for you


----------



## Rashaa

happymamma said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Happymamma CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am sooo happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanx sus! You have no idea how depressed I was, then totally confused this morning when this test came out like it did! I actually thought it was a false positive,.. Im such a dork sometimes
> 
> I'm sending you :dust: for tonight, and keeping my fx'ed !!! :hugs:Click to expand...

AWESOME HM !!!!! So happy for ya, I told you it was a BFP ;)


----------



## Rashaa

sumatwsimit said:


> ladies, im on my jollys again as of tomorrow and so i may not be able to give my news (hopefully + news) until saturday!:cry: where im going, there's no internet access ( but a beautiful beach with amazing views).... i can't complain :winkwink:
> 
> tested this morning 11dpo and BFN, but not losing hope yet. :thumbup:
> 
> those of you who are close to testing, wish you the best of luck, keep calm and keep sane! i'll catch up when i can.:dust: x

Sumat, I am a few days behind you, getting those BFN's too, but like you I am not losing hope either! Have a great trip, and can't wait to hear your news 

singing Buge Ce for you ;) Güvenli bir yolculuk var.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> ladies, im on my jollys again as of tomorrow and so i may not be able to give my news (hopefully + news) until saturday!:cry: where im going, there's no internet access ( but a beautiful beach with amazing views).... i can't complain :winkwink:
> 
> tested this morning 11dpo and BFN, but not losing hope yet. :thumbup:
> 
> those of you who are close to testing, wish you the best of luck, keep calm and keep sane! i'll catch up when i can.:dust: x

bye bye gorgeous now it's my turn without you :-( have fun on your hols want to see some pics on facebook. :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie - i know we keep missing each other this month, and i missed you so much while you were away. we'll be able to catch up properly next weekend :) hopefully with some BFP's :hugs: big hugs xxx if i can get internet access i'll try...

rashaa - çok te&#351;ekkür ederim, iyi &#351;anslar! x


----------



## Sus09

LancyLass said:


> SweetPickles said:
> 
> 
> I start POAS at 8 dpo - but I'm too embarrassed to record it on FF until 10 dpo. I'm afraid they'll get mad at me.
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> It's hard going getting them to bd wen we really need them,I usually give dh a calendar with the days I need him coloured in redClick to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You ladies do make me laugh!!
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> My bfp that turned to a bfn for 3 days, now turned to this at 11dpo :DClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: That's brilliant news!! Now go and relax and look after yourself!
> 
> 
> Lancy! Love the cat! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> OPK dont seem to work for me :wacko: I don´t seem to catch my surge even though I ovulate. And I tried everything, holding my urine for hours, testing few times a day... Maybe it´s the OPKs I boughtClick to expand...
> 
> Snap! Me too.Click to expand...

Lancy, Love the cat! :thumbup:
We all seem to be using our kitties as our profile pictures! Love it!:happydance:


----------



## sarasparra

Hi, 

Sumat - I was still getting BFNs at 11DPO, it was only at 12DPO that I got my first faint positive so hang on in there :thumbup:

Congrats Happymamma, am so pleased that you got your BFP back, that must have been a really tough few days for you. Hopefully you are on :cloud9: again.

Have a good evening all, enjoy the Bank Holiday for you UK ladies
xx


----------



## SweetPickles

Congrats Happymamma!!!


----------



## Rashaa

sumatwsimit

Tanr&#305; istekli! E&#287;er çok (Inshallah)


----------



## happymamma

:D Thanx everyone for the kind words! Ya, it was a really rough few days, in more ways then one :nope: I've been thinking, maybe, possible, the 1st bfp I had was from my 1st O, then it didnt stick, but my 2nd O stuck!? Just the 1st bfp I felt too sick, which isn't normal for me this early on, so I worried a bit from that. I usually get sick somewhere from 5-7 ish weeks. Although, Im also feeling sick again today. I know, every pg is totally different, but for me, it's always been pretty similar with the boys, and the girls were all similar with each other too. Ya, really, I should shut myself up, I keep overanalyzing  But, I'm also not going to hold my breath on this one, I got too excited with my other bfp and it crushed me to get the bfn's. And, that's just ME, I don't want anyone else to feel insecure with a bfp, its just from my experiance that Im being cautious, I dont want to set myself up again to be depressed if this one doesnt work out.

Um, sorry I dont remember who asked, yes this is my 6th baby. I have a ds-10, dd-8, ds-6, dd-4 next month, ds 15mths.


----------



## happymamma

sumatwsimit said:


> ladies, im on my jollys again as of tomorrow and so i may not be able to give my news (hopefully + news) until saturday!:cry: where im going, there's no internet access ( but a beautiful beach with amazing views).... i can't complain :winkwink:
> 
> tested this morning 11dpo and BFN, but not losing hope yet. :thumbup:
> 
> those of you who are close to testing, wish you the best of luck, keep calm and keep sane! i'll catch up when i can.:dust: x

Oh WOW!!!! Have fun!! Sounds so relaxing :) I'll be waiting for your result when u get back,... talk care! xxx


----------



## crystal443

happymamma said:


> :D Thanx everyone for the kind words! Ya, it was a really rough few days, in more ways then one :nope: I've been thinking, maybe, possible, the 1st bfp I had was from my 1st O, then it didnt stick, but my 2nd O stuck!? Just the 1st bfp I felt too sick, which isn't normal for me this early on, so I worried a bit from that. I usually get sick somewhere from 5-7 ish weeks. Although, Im also feeling sick again today. I know, every pg is totally different, but for me, it's always been pretty similar with the boys, and the girls were all similar with each other too. Ya, really, I should shut myself up, I keep overanalyzing  But, I'm also not going to hold my breath on this one, I got too excited with my other bfp and it crushed me to get the bfn's. And, that's just ME, I don't want anyone else to feel insecure with a bfp, its just from my experiance that Im being cautious, I dont want to set myself up again to be depressed if this one doesnt work out.
> 
> Um, sorry I dont remember who asked, yes this is my 6th baby. I have a ds-10, dd-8, ds-6, dd-4 next month, ds 15mths.

Congrats HappyMama:happydance::happydance: Hope this is a sticky bean for you:thumbup:


----------



## LancyLass

Sus09 said:


> Lancy, Love the cat! :thumbup:
> We all seem to be using our kitties as our profile pictures! Love it!:happydance:

Thanks! I noticed a couple of you had black and white kitties so I thought I'd join the club and add one of my babies too!


----------



## crystal443

LancyLass said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Lancy, Love the cat! :thumbup:
> We all seem to be using our kitties as our profile pictures! Love it!:happydance:
> 
> Thanks! I noticed a couple of you had black and white kitties so I thought I'd join the club and add one of my babies too!Click to expand...

Awww love your photo:thumbup: our little guy is a big baby and is a bit spoilt:thumbup:


----------



## LancyLass

crystal443 said:


> Awww love your photo:thumbup: our little guy is a big baby and is a bit spoilt:thumbup:

Ours too! Although not too spoilt. The pic is of our boy. We also have a girl who is a little piglet and she eats all his food and is overweight!


----------



## StarSign

happymamma said:


> :D Thanx everyone for the kind words! Ya, it was a really rough few days, in more ways then one :nope: I've been thinking, maybe, possible, the 1st bfp I had was from my 1st O, then it didnt stick, but my 2nd O stuck!? Just the 1st bfp I felt too sick, which isn't normal for me this early on, so I worried a bit from that. I usually get sick somewhere from 5-7 ish weeks. Although, Im also feeling sick again today. ....

 I guess your pattern says you're due a DD..lol
Interesting thoughts about the success of your implantations. But it makes sense.:thumbup: Hope this one is a sticky!!


----------



## Sus09

LancyLass said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Awww love your photo:thumbup: our little guy is a big baby and is a bit spoilt:thumbup:
> 
> Ours too! Although not too spoilt. The pic is of our boy. We also have a girl who is a little piglet and she eats all his food and is overweight!Click to expand...

I love the fact that all of our black & white kitties have some cute "black spot" somewhere on their white faces! :haha:

My girl is an old lady now, but still quite energetic and funny. 
Love your boy Lancy, he is so cute! that photo is a very nice one of him. Wish Uma would stay still when I take photos!


----------



## sadie

Awesome news Happymomma!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## LancyLass

Sus09 said:


> Love your boy Lancy, he is so cute! that photo is a very nice one of him. Wish Uma would stay still when I take photos!

 Taken when he was begging me for food! He'll stay very still and just stare at me for hours when he's hungry!

FF has today confirmed I'm 3dpo! :happydance:

Right I'm off on hols for a few days. Catch up with you all when back - it'll be Sept then and the testing on this thread will have begun! :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

happymamma said:


> :D Thanx everyone for the kind words! Ya, it was a really rough few days, in more ways then one :nope: I've been thinking, maybe, possible, the 1st bfp I had was from my 1st O, then it didnt stick, but my 2nd O stuck!? Just the 1st bfp I felt too sick, which isn't normal for me this early on, so I worried a bit from that. I usually get sick somewhere from 5-7 ish weeks. Although, Im also feeling sick again today. I know, every pg is totally different, but for me, it's always been pretty similar with the boys, and the girls were all similar with each other too. Ya, really, I should shut myself up, I keep overanalyzing  But, I'm also not going to hold my breath on this one, I got too excited with my other bfp and it crushed me to get the bfn's. And, that's just ME, I don't want anyone else to feel insecure with a bfp, its just from my experiance that Im being cautious, I dont want to set myself up again to be depressed if this one doesnt work out.
> 
> Um, sorry I dont remember who asked, yes this is my 6th baby. I have a ds-10, dd-8, ds-6, dd-4 next month, ds 15mths.

Haha it was me wow your children are the same age as mine. DS 10 DS 8 DS 3and DS 18months


----------



## happymamma

Jodes2011 said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> :D Thanx everyone for the kind words! Ya, it was a really rough few days, in more ways then one :nope: I've been thinking, maybe, possible, the 1st bfp I had was from my 1st O, then it didnt stick, but my 2nd O stuck!? Just the 1st bfp I felt too sick, which isn't normal for me this early on, so I worried a bit from that. I usually get sick somewhere from 5-7 ish weeks. Although, Im also feeling sick again today. I know, every pg is totally different, but for me, it's always been pretty similar with the boys, and the girls were all similar with each other too. Ya, really, I should shut myself up, I keep overanalyzing  But, I'm also not going to hold my breath on this one, I got too excited with my other bfp and it crushed me to get the bfn's. And, that's just ME, I don't want anyone else to feel insecure with a bfp, its just from my experiance that Im being cautious, I dont want to set myself up again to be depressed if this one doesnt work out.
> 
> Um, sorry I dont remember who asked, yes this is my 6th baby. I have a ds-10, dd-8, ds-6, dd-4 next month, ds 15mths.
> 
> Haha it was me wow your children are the same age as mine. DS 10 DS 8 DS 3and DS 18monthsClick to expand...

Wow thats awesome! They are really close in age! So, are you trying for a girl? I have a secret  At least thats what alot of ppl think. I always wanted boy/girl/boy/girl,... so it does look like I planned it that way ..but there really is a method, I cant remember what its called. But, to have a girl you have to bd 3 days before O and it's a very high chance, since female sperm live up to 72 hrs, and males dont last as long. To have a boy, its best to bd the day of, or a little after since the males are stronger, faster swimmers. I should look that 'method' up again, but it's something similar to that.


----------



## SweetPickles

Shettles, I think.


----------



## googly

SweetPickles said:


> Shettles, I think.

Yep it's the Shettles Method... It's tempting to try, but I'm having a hard enough time getting 1, let alone being selective!


----------



## happymamma

Ahhh Thanx!! That has been bugging me! I didnt have the chance to try and find it :)

I wonder really how well that method works, I mean by percentage. Now I can check it out since I know the name xx


----------



## happymamma

googly said:


> SweetPickles said:
> 
> 
> Shettles, I think.
> 
> Yep it's the Shettles Method... It's tempting to try, but I'm having a hard enough time getting 1, let alone being selective!Click to expand...

True, Ive heard that from quite a few ppl. Unless they have quite a few kids, and they`re all the same sex, then they will give this method a try. All I want is a health baby, Im not hoping for a girl. I mean, it would be nice to even out the sexes lol, but honestly, boys are soooo much easier! At least my boys, even though one is diagnosed adhd and aspergers, they just dont whine and stone wall like the girls do! No, I shouldnt say that cuz they do, but just not nearly as bad :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies! Can't figure out hoe to scroll down within a post if I'm trying to edit it with my iPad to update page 1, any ideas? I need to update a few :witch: and :bfp: 

Congrats HM, glad your :bfp: came back! :dance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:haha: I have 5 degrees and needed to do a Google search yet again to figure out how to do something on my iPad :dohh: Well list updated, we're back to 10 :bfp: for august and many unknowns unfortunately, which will decrease reliability of stats. If anyone had updates on the ladies who haven't reported in, please let me know!

We have many testers in the next 3 days, good luck to all! Welcome back Jodie :hugs: You were missed!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry Chantel i have no idea :shrug: how are you feeling? :hugs:

Happymamma - yeah i know the shettles method and i tried it a few months back and i got my BFP but ended in MC :cry: I've had 3 so far this year :shrug: I'm just going to BD everyday now around ovulation and see what happens? Hopefully i will get my girl but if i don't then i'll be happy with another boy. Boys are fab and very loving and know how to look after their mummy's :hugs: Good luck with your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Completely fine Jodie, which was worrying me last week but now I'm grateful as we travelled overseas with a 14 month old! Am now in Geneva at a conference. Last time around at this point, I had extreme fatigue, severe constipation, frequent peeing, nausea and vomiting and sore boobs. That would really suck with the baby here, so I'm feeling great now! 5 weeks today only 33 to go :dance:

Edit: I also had really bad insomnia the last time, I sleep like a log now! :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry Chantel i have no idea :shrug: how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Happymamma - yeah i know the shettles method and i tried it a few months back and i got my BFP but ended in MC :cry: I've had 3 so far this year :shrug: I'm just going to BD everyday now around ovulation and see what happens? Hopefully i will get my girl but if i don't then i'll be happy with another boy. Boys are fab and very loving and know how to look after their mummy's :hugs: Good luck with your pregnancy :flower:

I love my daughters jodes but my little son is amazing ,he is so loving and brushes my hair and rubs my feet ,he tells me he loves me every hour of every day ,awwwwww ,I wud love another son but as u say as long as they are healthy ,so sorry for your losses Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hoping u get that extra sticky bean soon ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Completely fine Jodie, which was worrying me last week but now I'm grateful as we travelled overseas with a 14 month old! Am now in Geneva at a conference. Last time around at this point, I had extreme fatigue, severe constipation, frequent peeing, nausea and vomiting and sore boobs. That would really suck with the baby here, so I'm feeling great now! 5 weeks today only 33 to go :dance:

Every pregnancy is different. I had all the symptoms you mentioned with my 1st, 3rd and 4th pregnancy but i had nothing with my 2nd pregnancy. It was an easy pregnancy. Have fun at your conference Dr :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Chantel i have no idea :shrug: how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Happymamma - yeah i know the shettles method and i tried it a few months back and i got my BFP but ended in MC :cry: I've had 3 so far this year :shrug: I'm just going to BD everyday now around ovulation and see what happens? Hopefully i will get my girl but if i don't then i'll be happy with another boy. Boys are fab and very loving and know how to look after their mummy's :hugs: Good luck with your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> I love my daughters jodes but my little son is amazing ,he is so loving and brushes my hair and rubs my feet ,he tells me he loves me every hour of every day ,awwwwww ,I wud love another son but as u say as long as they are healthy ,so sorry for your losses Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hoping u get that extra sticky bean soon ,xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Awwww my boys are like this :hugs::hugs: Thanks hun i'm sure i'm heading for some good luck and you need some luck too. Lets hope we get our sticky beans very very soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,we will Hun ,stay strong ,I am by your side ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodie I sure hope I have an easy pregnancy after the last one I had! Paid my dues to the pregnancy goddess already :thumbup: Especially since hubby will be away for 5.5 months of this pregnancy...


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodie I sure hope I have an easy pregnancy after the last one I had! Paid my dues to the pregnancy goddess already :thumbup: Especially since hubby will be away for 5.5 months of this pregnancy...

here's to an easy, happy and healthy 9mths for you June

I wont be testing this month as I am only 3DPO at best today so have requested my testing date be changed on the September thread. Good luck to all those who are testing today and tomorrow.


----------



## happymamma

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry Chantel i have no idea :shrug: how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Happymamma - yeah i know the shettles method and i tried it a few months back and i got my BFP but ended in MC :cry: I've had 3 so far this year :shrug: I'm just going to BD everyday now around ovulation and see what happens? Hopefully i will get my girl but if i don't then i'll be happy with another boy. Boys are fab and very loving and know how to look after their mummy's :hugs: Good luck with your pregnancy :flower:

:hugs::hugs: Im so sorry about ur mc's,.. I know how hard that is. Your day will come, and you'll conceive a healthy babe! xx


Ya, boys are amazing aren't they? Well, the majority lol, then they become... men :wacko: But of course I say, and like prob every mother says, my son won't be one of 'them' lol I hold high hopes :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

My youngest son is like that too, a total momma's boy and I love every minute of it.


----------



## Jodes2011

happymamma said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Chantel i have no idea :shrug: how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Happymamma - yeah i know the shettles method and i tried it a few months back and i got my BFP but ended in MC :cry: I've had 3 so far this year :shrug: I'm just going to BD everyday now around ovulation and see what happens? Hopefully i will get my girl but if i don't then i'll be happy with another boy. Boys are fab and very loving and know how to look after their mummy's :hugs: Good luck with your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Im so sorry about ur mc's,.. I know how hard that is. Your day will come, and you'll conceive a healthy babe! xx
> 
> 
> Ya, boys are amazing aren't they? Well, the majority lol, then they become... men :wacko: But of course I say, and like prob every mother says, my son won't be one of 'them' lol I hold high hopes :)Click to expand...

thank you!!! :hugs: Yeah they are but i can't compare because i don't have girls. I think my sons will respect women thats for sure. My eldest is very sensitive and really likes this girl in his class and she keeps turning him down. I keep telling him don't bother because he gets upset. Trials and tribulations of growing up. :hugs:


----------



## TerriLou

Hey, on CD 34 today with still no ovulation, but I have been seeing a very small amount of blood when wiping over the last couple of days, so maybe AF is on her way and I can get the next cycle started. It'll also mean that it should be almost over when my holiday starts on Saturday.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: TerriLou, hope AF comes soon so that you can get on with next cycle! Will remove you from today's testers.

Good luck to all testing today!!!!


----------



## mrshanna

TerriLou said:


> Hey, on CD 34 today with still no ovulation, but I have been seeing a very small amount of blood when wiping over the last couple of days, so maybe AF is on her way and I can get the next cycle started. It'll also mean that it should be almost over when my holiday starts on Saturday.

Are you 100 percent sure you didnt ovulate? Could you have missed it?:shrug:


----------



## StarSign

Ok, I'm checking in on the August testers thread on the very last day. 


Spoiler
 Click this link to see larger pic
So far, it's a :bfn: Couldn't see a darn thing IRL. I took a long while to show :bfp: with my first (I think it was 3 weeks dpo and even then I got a very, very faint line). So, as long as those temps are up, I'll test again in September. 

So....do I change my date or just update here?? 
I don't really feel AF coming, but I do have some bloating and weird #2 happening. I normally get kind of runny the day before AF (sorry TMI), but this is not quite the same and it's been 2 days.

On to my 3WW (sigh) :coffee:


----------



## skweek35

BOOHOO - af just got me this afternoon!! 
So onwards and upwards to the next cycle!! 
Have made appointment to see my doctor- but have to wait till next friday to see her!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

StarSign said:


> Ok, I'm checking in on the August testers thread on the very last day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Click this link to see larger pic
> So far, it's a :bfn: Couldn't see a darn thing IRL. I took a long while to show :bfp: with my first (I think it was 3 weeks dpo and even then I got a very, very faint line). So, as long as those temps are up, I'll test again in September.
> 
> So....do I change my date or just update here??
> I don't really feel AF coming, but I do have some bloating and weird #2 happening. I normally get kind of runny the day before AF (sorry TMI), but this is not quite the same and it's been 2 days.
> 
> On to my 3WW (sigh) :coffee:

Put me down as :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SS please report here when you have news! I'll still include you!

:hugs: skweek35...


----------



## lilmamatoW

Well, I know it's 8/31, but I believe that I am still only DPO 10...so still waiting. Anxiously, still waiting.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK lilmamatoW, removed you from testers! Good luck for September!!!


----------



## Desperado167

skweek35 said:


> BOOHOO - af just got me this afternoon!!
> So onwards and upwards to the next cycle!!
> Have made appointment to see my doctor- but have to wait till next friday to see her!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

TerriLou said:


> Hey, on CD 34 today with still no ovulation, but I have been seeing a very small amount of blood when wiping over the last couple of days, so maybe AF is on her way and I can get the next cycle started. It'll also mean that it should be almost over when my holiday starts on Saturday.

Good luck Hun for your next cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Got my AF this morning so if you could update me please Junebug :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Jodie, I truly hope September is your month!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: Jodie, I truly hope September is your month!

Thanks hun i want you to keep me updated on how your doing? I wish you a lovely and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Got my AF this morning so if you could update me please Junebug :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes....September is our month Future Bump Buddy ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Leaving Geneva and heading back to Canada today! Will update stats from this thread once I get home. :hugs: to all!


----------



## TerriLou

Desperado167 said:



> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey, on CD 34 today with still no ovulation, but I have been seeing a very small amount of blood when wiping over the last couple of days, so maybe AF is on her way and I can get the next cycle started. It'll also mean that it should be almost over when my holiday starts on Saturday.
> 
> Good luck Hun for your next cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, CD37 today, blood never came to anything, possibly wasn't even enough to call spotting, so not sure what it is. I'm going on holiday today, so whats the betting AF will come big time when I'm on the plane or something horrible like that? Naturally I'm hoping she never actually arrives, but we'll see, won't we? xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Safe travels JB and happy hols Terri :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

TerriLou said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey, on CD 34 today with still no ovulation, but I have been seeing a very small amount of blood when wiping over the last couple of days, so maybe AF is on her way and I can get the next cycle started. It'll also mean that it should be almost over when my holiday starts on Saturday.
> 
> Good luck Hun for your next cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, CD37 today, blood never came to anything, possibly wasn't even enough to call spotting, so not sure what it is. I'm going on holiday today, so whats the betting AF will come big time when I'm on the plane or something horrible like that? Naturally I'm hoping she never actually arrives, but we'll see, won't we? xxClick to expand...

Have a lovely holiday ,hope the witch stays away ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi ladies im back, just arrived home about an hour ago, was ready to give you all some good news this month (been dying for internet) but arrived home to disappointment today. :cry: tested late last sunday evening 11dpo and got a very faint positive on frer, then flew to izmir the next morninig and tested on arrival 12dpo BFP!....totally shocked and excited. same again on a cheapy one day after and another stronger BFP on frer 14dpo. dh and i have been totally excited all week, and it's all weve been talking about. well today it's all gone so wrong, and i feel totally robbed. i don't know whats happened. the first thing i wanted to do was test when i got back here only to discover that ive bled through my white trousers ive been travelling in... so tested straight away frer negative and digi not pregnant. i am so upset. dh has been googling info and said it looks like a chemical. :nope: don't feel like doing sept, but im sure i'll change my mind in a few days. love to you all x


----------



## Desperado167

O no,am so so sorry Hun ,thats so sad ,am thinking of you lovely,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2be38

sumatwsimit said:


> hi ladies im back, just arrived home about an hour ago, was ready to give you all some good news this month (been dying for internet) but arrived home to disappointment today. :cry: tested late last sunday evening 11dpo and got a very faint positive on frer, then flew to izmir the next morninig and tested on arrival 12dpo BFP!....totally shocked and excited. same again on a cheapy one day after and another stronger BFP on frer 14dpo. dh and i have been totally excited all week, and it's all weve been talking about. well today it's all gone so wrong, and i feel totally robbed. i don't know whats happened. the first thing i wanted to do was test when i got back here only to discover that ive bled through my white trousers ive been travelling in... so tested straight away frer negative and digi not pregnant. i am so upset. dh has been googling info and said it looks like a chemical. :nope: don't feel like doing sept, but im sure i'll change my mind in a few days. love to you all x[/Q
> 
> Sending you :hugs: you must be beside yourself :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Sumat, I'm so sorry that things looked so exciting for you only for your hopes to be dashed. I know it is no consolation right now but it is good that you did conceive and hopefully next time it will be a really sticky bean. Big :hug: to you hon.


----------



## LLbean

sumatwsimit:hug::hugs:

So sorry...and I know how you feel. Hang in there and don't give up hope. They say you are quite fertile after a MC so who knows, maybe September is a good time to do it ;-)


----------



## sumatwsimit

thankyou for your :hugs: im debating whether i should go to the docs or not. ive done an internet search and some people say it isnt necessary as it less than 5 weeks. i know they can't do anything about it but maybe they'll do some blood checks or something. dh is keen on taking me down there. i dont know if it is necessary or not, what do you think? also, this month im a bit lost on how to count to my ovulation now. because ive started bleeding today, do i start cd1 today or when it should have been earlier this week?


----------



## Rashaa

Sumat :hugs: so sorry to hear that, Sonraki döngü sizin dua edin!! Inshallah.


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> thankyou for your :hugs: im debating whether i should go to the docs or not. ive done an internet search and some people say it isnt necessary as it less than 5 weeks. i know they can't do anything about it but maybe they'll do some blood checks or something. dh is keen on taking me down there. i dont know if it is necessary or not, what do you think? also, this month im a bit lost on how to count to my ovulation now. because ive started bleeding today, do i start cd1 today or when it should have been earlier this week?

Sumat I don't know much about it but from what the other ladies have said they don't do any testing until 3mcs - so I would report this one just in case that happens to you (fx not of course) - because if it did and you hadn't let them know about this one then they may not count it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maybe someone else has some experience and advice.


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> thankyou for your :hugs: im debating whether i should go to the docs or not. ive done an internet search and some people say it isnt necessary as it less than 5 weeks. i know they can't do anything about it but maybe they'll do some blood checks or something. dh is keen on taking me down there. i dont know if it is necessary or not, what do you think? also, this month im a bit lost on how to count to my ovulation now. because ive started bleeding today, do i start cd1 today or when it should have been earlier this week?

I would recommend getting a blood test done just to have it on your records; not much will get done, but it's good for your doctor to be made aware. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh hun, I am so sorry for your loss. A few of us here have had chemical pregnancies. I've had at least 3 myself and it is heartbreaking. But, I have also gotten pregnant the cycle right after a chemical pregnancy. I wish you the very best, hugs!


----------



## wana b a mom

sumatwsimit said:


> hi ladies im back, just arrived home about an hour ago, was ready to give you all some good news this month (been dying for internet) but arrived home to disappointment today. :cry: tested late last sunday evening 11dpo and got a very faint positive on frer, then flew to izmir the next morninig and tested on arrival 12dpo BFP!....totally shocked and excited. same again on a cheapy one day after and another stronger BFP on frer 14dpo. dh and i have been totally excited all week, and it's all weve been talking about. well today it's all gone so wrong, and i feel totally robbed. i don't know whats happened. the first thing i wanted to do was test when i got back here only to discover that ive bled through my white trousers ive been travelling in... so tested straight away frer negative and digi not pregnant. i am so upset. dh has been googling info and said it looks like a chemical. :nope: don't feel like doing sept, but im sure i'll change my mind in a few days. love to you all x

I am sorry to hear this :cry: sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

sumatwsimit said:


> hi ladies im back, just arrived home about an hour ago, was ready to give you all some good news this month (been dying for internet) but arrived home to disappointment today. :cry: tested late last sunday evening 11dpo and got a very faint positive on frer, then flew to izmir the next morninig and tested on arrival 12dpo BFP!....totally shocked and excited. same again on a cheapy one day after and another stronger BFP on frer 14dpo. dh and i have been totally excited all week, and it's all weve been talking about. well today it's all gone so wrong, and i feel totally robbed. i don't know whats happened. the first thing i wanted to do was test when i got back here only to discover that ive bled through my white trousers ive been travelling in... so tested straight away frer negative and digi not pregnant. i am so upset. dh has been googling info and said it looks like a chemical. :nope: don't feel like doing sept, but im sure i'll change my mind in a few days. love to you all x

I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey sumat, so sorry, that really is heartbreaking :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> thankyou for your :hugs: im debating whether i should go to the docs or not. ive done an internet search and some people say it isnt necessary as it less than 5 weeks. i know they can't do anything about it but maybe they'll do some blood checks or something. dh is keen on taking me down there. i dont know if it is necessary or not, what do you think? also, this month im a bit lost on how to count to my ovulation now. because ive started bleeding today, do i start cd1 today or when it should have been earlier this week?
> 
> Sumat I don't know much about it but from what the other ladies have said they don't do any testing until 3mcs - so I would report this one just in case that happens to you (fx not of course) - because if it did and you hadn't let them know about this one then they may not count it :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Maybe someone else has some experience and advice.Click to expand...

Yeah it was me :cry::cry::cry::cry: so please go and see your doctor. keep strong kidda you have a really good chance of getting your BFP this cycle and i would go with yesterday being day 1 of your cycle. You know where i am if you need me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So sorry sumat :cry: I hope September brings you a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here are the stats for August:

Testers: 61
Results: 48

:bfp: 10
:witch: 38
21% (excluding unknowns)

:bfp: 10
:witch: 38
unknown: 13
16%


----------



## Butterfly67

Interesting that 16% was also the BFP rate for July including the unknowns :thumbup:


----------



## mrshanna

Thanks Junebug!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good job on the weight loss mrshanna!!!


----------



## Saz100

Junebug - thanks for doing the thread and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Sumat - I am so so sorry to hear your news. Please try to get to the doctor just for some peace of mind if nothing else. Look after yourself - sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## Rashaa

Butterfly67 said:


> Interesting that 16% was also the BFP rate for July including the unknowns :thumbup:

I agree Butterfly, but what would be more interesting is to rate these pregnancies on age...It would be interesting to see how these age/fertility rates compare with national averages....(or international....vis-a-vis US/Can]...

Esp if we are seeing more 40+ preg rates, as compared nationally...


----------



## StarSign

Rashaa said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Interesting that 16% was also the BFP rate for July including the unknowns :thumbup:
> 
> I agree Butterfly, but what would be more interesting is to rate these pregnancies on age...It would be interesting to see how these age/fertility rates compare with national averages....(or international....vis-a-vis US/Can]...
> 
> Esp if we are seeing more 40+ preg rates, as compared nationally...Click to expand...


That would be interesting. It would be nice if we had Mod rights and we didn't have to worry about asking the members, just look at their stats and then summarize.


----------



## Butterfly67

Rashaa said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Interesting that 16% was also the BFP rate for July including the unknowns :thumbup:
> 
> I agree Butterfly, but what would be more interesting is to rate these pregnancies on age...It would be interesting to see how these age/fertility rates compare with national averages....(or international....vis-a-vis US/Can]...
> 
> Esp if we are seeing more 40+ preg rates, as compared nationally...Click to expand...

I agree Rashaa that would be interesting but I have a feeeling it would be difficult to find out as there wouldn't be a way of knowing how many people were really trying except on something like this kind of forum :nope:

I would also be interested in seeing the age profiles of those 16% to see if they were mostly in the 35-38 age group and how long they had all been trying for but then that is the mathematician in me coming out :haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly - you could always start a thread in the over 35 pregnancy area asking month of conception, age, how long etc. Am sure the girls there would give you enought to compile stats. :thumbsup:


----------



## sadie

Oh Sumat, I am so sorry for what you are going through and for how you must be feeling. xoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly - you could always start a thread in the over 35 pregnancy area asking month of conception, age, how long etc. Am sure the girls there would give you enought to compile stats. :thumbsup:

Good idea Wendy, I'll start thinking about that and what questions I want to ask :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Well Junebug - I wanted to post this here and it's never easy typing a message like this...

Well ladies it's official - I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon :nope:. In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me. In all regards, I count myself extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters. I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm so sorry jennjenn :hug:


----------



## googly

Oh jennjenn I'm so sorry.... there's no words to respond to that... :hugs:

Take your time with big decisions eh... 

All the best xxxxxx


----------



## SuperAwesome

Oh Jennjenn, I'm so very sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jenn, I am super sorry honey. Take care of yourself. Hugs.


----------



## Indigo77

So very sorry....:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:cry: :cry: :cry:
So sorry hun....
I hope your surgery is quick with a rapid recovery :hugs: And loads of margaritas afterwards :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I love those Margaritas!:wine:


----------



## LLbean

Jenn I already posted it on another thread but OMG I am so sorry for the loss..:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Elizabeth - I'm rooting for you now! I'm putting all my eggs in your basket :wacko: - but I doubt they will do you much good!

You seem to be super ovulator!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> I love those Margaritas!:wine:

Wish we could meet up for some! :hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hug: jennjenn


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs: Jennjenn. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Jodes2011

Awww jenn i'm well gutted for you :hugs: why does this happen to us wonderful ladies? :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jennjenn said:


> Well Junebug - I wanted to post this here and it's never easy typing a message like this...
> 
> Well ladies it's official - I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon :nope:. In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me. In all regards, I count myself extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters. I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck!

Oh Jennjenn, I'm so sorry to read this :hugs: xXx


----------



## Jennjenn

Ladies thanks so much for your support. I hope to be back drinking margaritas tomorrow celebrating everyone's BFPs!


----------



## wana b a mom

Sorry to hear this JennJenn:cry::cry::cry:

Hope all went well with the procedure!


----------



## Sus09

Jenjen... I am so sorry for your loss hun!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

LOL...it's so moot, but I need to formally report in that I finally ended in :bfn: . I'm on to manifesting for this next cycle tho'. :thumbup: I feel really good, no sadness. I'm signing up for testing on the Oct testers thread- no REALLY, I'll be testing then. ;)


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn,so so sorry for your loss Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asd963

Good luck!


----------



## LLbean

...........


----------



## LLbean

sorry wrong thread LOL


----------

